# Monitor pictures-Thread



## Callopistes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,

I have not a monitor :cry:but I want to see our monitors and the cages of the monitors


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 8, 2009)

Ackies


----------



## Callopistes (Jun 9, 2009)

@Chrisreptile

Very beautiful red Ackis have you got more monitors I love them


----------



## Callopistes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello,

Is in the Forum crocodoc I know him from a other Forum and YouTube I want to see his Lace monitors


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jun 9, 2009)

this is a monitor.description of him. elsewhere on the site..i have 30 or so small/med. monitors covering about 10 species have 3 diff. types of V. scallaris


----------



## Callopistes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello,

Do you breed the monitors and what species of monitors do you have


----------



## whity (Jun 9, 2009)

nice Ackies chrisreptile


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Desert Sand Monitor-Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus*

Here is some photo's of my Desert Sand Monitor's, they all come from Alice Springs NT Region of Central Australia.
l have had them since February 2001, and have breed a few of them over the years, but they can be quite aggressive towards the hand that feeds them, so there not the type to handle or play with, compared to say a Ridge-Tailed or Pygmy-Mulga or Storrs Monitor's.


----------



## Dave (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## JasonL (Jun 9, 2009)

Chris, they would have to be some of the best coloured Ackies I've seen, fantastic mons!!


----------



## cris (Jun 9, 2009)

Spencer's Monitor




Pygmy Mulga Monitor




Yellow spotted Monitor


----------



## crocdoc (Jun 9, 2009)

a few lace monitor shots




male and female


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 9, 2009)

My Pygmy Mulga Monitors;


----------



## herptrader (Jun 9, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> Ackies



"Wet accies" :lol:


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 9, 2009)

herptrader said:


> "Wet accies" :lol:



They love bath time


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 9, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> Ackies



god they are nice, did you breed them yourself?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 9, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> god they are nice, did you breed them yourself?



I purchased them from 'Varanophile' in W.A.


----------



## Selene (Jun 9, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful monitors everyone especially the lacey crocdoc.


----------



## Goodoo (Jun 9, 2009)

Love those lace Monitors. I have a lot of wild ones on my place, but dont ever see them until they are about 3 foot long. The only time I have seen young ones was one summer before a storm, when I washed out the gutters on the roof of my house two little ones came out of the downpipe drowned. They must have been living on the roof and in the gutters.


----------



## Sturdy (Jun 9, 2009)

got a lil spencer, and a lacey coming very soon, 

will post some picks of spanner when i get home.


----------



## herptrader (Jun 9, 2009)

You have got to love the looks of the mangrove monitors.

These went up on the Herp Trader last night. I just love the one with the larger dots.


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 9, 2009)

They are some of the best coloured Ackies Chrisreptile.The baby Lacies crocdoc are simply stunning,awesome colour and markings,what are the babys worth,cheers.


----------



## monitor-mania (Jun 9, 2009)

This is my male pygmy mulga monitor






and my female


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 9, 2009)

Those mangrove monitors look awesome,are they black with white spots...2nd and 3rd pictures look great....I cant imagine them being to common,ive only heard about them for sale twice...


----------



## nat0810 (Jun 9, 2009)

A couple wild Laccies up at Whian Whian NP Northern NSW


----------



## crocdoc (Jun 9, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> They are some of the best coloured Ackies Chrisreptile.The baby Lacies crocdoc are simply stunning,awesome colour and markings,what are the babys worth,cheers.


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## whity (Jun 9, 2009)

i love all the monitor pics


----------



## aoife (Jun 9, 2009)

im so desperate for female gillens, my male is so lonely 

i'll have to post a pic when i get home.


----------



## melgalea (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are some photos of my spencer, it is a sibling to Daves. 
absolutly gorgeous monitors.


----------



## Tristis (Jun 9, 2009)

black tailed monitors


----------



## aoife (Jun 9, 2009)

lovely photo tristis, lol!


----------



## bredli-sli (Jun 9, 2009)

ill gett some of mine once im home


----------



## Callopistes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello,

Did here anyone have a Perentie

This are the prices in Europa

Varanus spenceri juvenil 5000Euro
Varanus varius 4000Euro 
Varanus panoptes panoptes 800 Euro
Varanus tristis tristis 2000 Euro
Varanus giganteus 70 000 Euro
Varanus indicus 250 Euro
Varanus niloticus 50 Euro

But the Australian monitors are very expensive:cry:


----------



## antmisk (Jun 9, 2009)

Some of mine


----------



## antmisk (Jun 9, 2009)

*Perentie*

Snakes down under Perentie


----------



## Callopistes (Jun 9, 2009)

@crocdoc

Can you show us pics of your V.varius cage and can you show how big it is and how many monitors do you in this cage have


----------



## herptrader (Jun 10, 2009)

Looking at your prices only the Indicus is is better priced. They are about AU$1200 locally.

Parenties on the Herp Trader are pretty rare but when they do come up are generally in the order of AU$6000 for unsexed hatchlings.

I am not familiar with niloticus??



Callopistes said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did here anyone have a Perentie
> 
> ...


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 11, 2009)

Some.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 11, 2009)

Some more.


----------



## CraigColeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Scalaris, Storri ocreatus and Tristis orientalis.


----------



## annieconda (Jun 11, 2009)

herptrader said:


> I am not familiar with niloticus??



Nile monitor (Varanus niloticus) is a large member of the monitor lizard family from Africa


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jun 11, 2009)

annieconda said:


> Nile monitor (Varanus niloticus) is a large member of the monitor lizard family from Africa



yer i used to have one!.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 11, 2009)

Love that "Zebra" Lacie Nick,a real stunner IMO!

Any further ideas on it's gender yet?

Cheers,

I.V.


----------



## herptrader (Jun 11, 2009)

I figured it had to be an exotic (speaking locally of course:lol



annieconda said:


> Nile monitor (Varanus niloticus) is a large member of the monitor lizard family from Africa


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 11, 2009)

imported_Varanus said:


> Love that "Zebra" Lacie Nick,a real stunner IMO!
> 
> Any further ideas on it's gender yet?
> 
> ...


 
Well, based on several pics i posted up on varanus.nl (which i think you saw?), crocdoc feels it may well be a male. His opinion's good enough for me.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, caught that thread , thanks Nick. I agree, crocdoc's word's just about gospel where monitors are concerned!

Goodluck with him in the future; I'd be keen on any hatchie updates when they arrive.

Cheers,

I.V.


----------



## CraigColeman (Jun 11, 2009)

This thread died early..... anyone keeping Baritji, Kingorum, Glauerti, Brevi's, etc etc etc, pics? surly there is more out there than laceys!


----------



## crocdoc (Jun 12, 2009)

CraigColeman said:


> surly there is more out there than laceys!


...or maybe lacies are just a hard act to follow 

hatchling brevicauda


----------



## CraigColeman (Jun 12, 2009)

crocdoc... any of those for me lol?


----------



## whity (Jun 12, 2009)

wow crocdoc thats small nice pics every one


----------



## Tristis (Jun 14, 2009)

CraigColeman said:


> crocdoc... any of those for me lol?



i might have some, do you breed those Scalaris?


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 16, 2009)

i doubt there are any type of reptile better than monitors. 
I've got a few species of python, slink & gecko i want.
Dragons don't really do it for me.
But monitors..... My must have list is full of them.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 19, 2009)

theres some awsome pics, keep them coming!


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Jun 22, 2009)

Hows about some more photos of the enclosures themself, btw beautfiul looking reptiles


----------



## richardsc (Jul 12, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm,some nice specimens,many people breeding freckled monitors?


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 12, 2009)

doubt there would be many at all richard.
I'm already trying to track down a contact for kimberly rock monitors. Even though i don't plan no getting them for at least 18 months. Very hard to find.

There are some of my new goulds babies.
About 6 weeks old now
And my female ackie. 16months


----------



## richardsc (Jul 12, 2009)

u got your goulds home now mate?they look great


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 12, 2009)

yea. Got them thursday night after they spent a long day no plains and waiting in airports.
Air traffic control screwed everything up across the east coast thursday arvo.
But they are here and happy.
Shy at times. Very inquisitive at others
.


----------



## webcol (Jul 12, 2009)

What is the smallest monitors you can get?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 12, 2009)

untouchables said:


> What is the smallest monitors you can get?





crocdoc said:


> hatchling brevicauda




These guys.


----------



## webcol (Jul 12, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> These guys.



What is the maximum size of them ?


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2009)

And short tails are 700-900ea


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 12, 2009)

untouchables said:


> What is the maximum size of them ?



I believe its about 23cm.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 12, 2009)

untouchables said:


> What is the smallest monitors you can get?



Ackies/pygmy/storrs


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 12, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Ackies/pygmy/storrs


Ackies are much bigger than brev's and tristis

This is where my little goulds live at the moment.
They will get an 8x4x2 when they are a bit bigger.
Then an 8m x 2m when they grow up and in outside.


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jul 12, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> Ackies are much bigger than brev's and tristis
> 
> This is where my little goulds live at the moment.
> They will get an 8x4x2 when they are a bit bigger.
> ...


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 12, 2009)

Rep66
not to be disrespectfull, but do you take me for an Idiot?
seriously......

the slate is not just sitting on the sand... it's all suspended on other bits (acting like legs) or on rat houses sunk into the sand
everything is touching the bottom of the enclosure, or is ontop of something that is touching the bottom...
nothing can collapse. i could stand my 98kg on that and not have it collapse


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jul 12, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> Rep66
> not to be disrespectfull, but do you take me for an Idiot?
> seriously......
> 
> ...


 
TWENTY B, l'm not taking you for an idiot at all, it just did not look like it was supported at all, sorry if l miss took for what l saw in your photos, l hope you do well in rearing your 4 juvenile Sand Monitor's, and one day you get to breed from them good luck mate.

Their future depends on you as if your their step dad, please take good care of them and look after them all well.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 15, 2009)

more sandies


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jul 15, 2009)

*here be dragons*

Heres My lacey in his enclosure i built...he's about a 1 year and a lil bit!


----------



## Dave (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome lacie and enclosure


----------



## Dave (Jul 16, 2009)

I am upgrading him to a bigger melamine tank soon, so i can keep his heat up


----------



## cris (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my _V.panoptes _eating a quail.


----------



## SNAKEEYES1977 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice, wondering if SA do have ones of the montiors?.. any species will do..

i love montiors


----------



## JDWest (Jul 17, 2009)

Im just about to get a pair  Cant wait, enclosure is all ready


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice panoptes, cris!


----------



## Renagade (Jul 17, 2009)

here are some pics. not my animals tho


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 19, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> Heres My lacey in his enclosure i built...he's about a 1 year and a lil bit!


Have you got any close-up side shots are your monitor's head? From the looks of that first photo, it may be 'her' enclosure rather than 'his'.


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 19, 2009)

this is most of it. I don't have a wide enough angle lens to get in the bottom quarter or third not visible.


----------



## richardsc (Jul 19, 2009)

i never get sick of seeing that lacie cage,wouldnt mind something like that for my mertons,love the rock work,very impressive


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 19, 2009)

crocdoc said:


> this is most of it. I don't have a wide enough angle lens to get in the bottom quarter or third not visible.



did you make the background yourself? and what are the dimensions of that cage?


----------



## OzGecko (Jul 20, 2009)

crocdoc, what is that rack wall made out of? I was just thinking it must be fairly robust to withstand the wear and tear of a lacey, plus the weight of a lacey on one of the ledges.

Daniel


----------



## taylor111 (Jul 20, 2009)

looking good guys, anybody keep there adult spencers indoors


----------



## cris (Jul 20, 2009)

taylor111 said:


> looking good guys, anybody keep there adult spencers indoors



It can be hard to provide enough space indoors depending on the size of the lizard. This one for example is a little too big to be kept in a plastic tub :lol:


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jul 20, 2009)

*male or female?..*



crocdoc said:


> Have you got any close-up side shots are your monitor's head? From the looks of that first photo, it may be 'her' enclosure rather than 'his'.



Hey mate!..really?..awww i really really whanted a male!!..when i recieved him from URS it had a male symbol on the bag tho!,also for his age it is very curious,not shy at all and allows me to lift it up and stroke it sumtimes,and has no fear really,he ventures out the cage for a bit and go's walk abouts where i follow him around half the unit haha then it struts back to its enclosure,and half the time it doesnt even sleep in its hide-hole he sleeps just outside of it,ahaha..only when it gets really cold it sleeps inside of it ( this is not due to the hide hole being to small or becuase its not hidden enough),just for sum reason it just sleeps outside of it on the ledge or sleeps in it with half his body hanging out and it doesnt seem to mind sleeping like that...so i took those characteristics and thought well it is probably a male...i have one sort of close up pic of her/him..its a bit old!when it was a bit younger!..so these r the piks..but ill get another close up one of him today or tonight now that he is a bit older.
cheers
seano


----------



## yellowman (Jul 20, 2009)

That is a beutiful set up croc doc.


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 20, 2009)

here are some pics of my ackies

more at this thread http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-amphibians-and-other-herps-40/ackies-pics-duw-103977


----------



## geckodan (Jul 20, 2009)

Just a sample from my mob from some recent photo sessions for my book


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 20, 2009)

Sean, if you have a more recent close up of the head (side view) I may have a better idea.

For those who asked, the enclosure is 2.4 x 2.4 x 1.2 metres. On the small side for lacies, in my opinion, but the extra surface area of the rock 'cliff' makes up for this a bit.

The mock rock was done by me and it is made out of polyurethane elastomers. It's very tough.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 20, 2009)

Danny, they aren't all aussie animals are they?

edit, just went to your site, they are just different scietific name sto what i was used to..


----------



## herptrader (Jul 20, 2009)

For our mangrove pair I converted an old python enclosure. The challenge with aquatic monitors is that they need a moist environment and somewhere to swim. The enclosure therefore needs to be pretty much waterproof.

This old enclosure is made of MDF melamine with under tile heating. It got three coats of marine grade varnish. You can see it the last photo that it also got a "disco" finish with a bit of glitter mixed in with the second coat of varnish.

I also added a 150 watt Aussie Sun MVB with light cage. (From the Herp Shop of course) There are two 20 watt florescent tubes, one a NEC black light and the other your basic daylight tube. You cannot quite see these but their light cages are high at the back and fold down to make changing the tubes easy.

The marine grade varnish is adequate and I would go that way again.

The pool is a 20 litre tub from Bunning's which sits in a frame and is heated by a 150 watt aquarium heater. The water gets changed once per week.

Dimensions are about 2000 x 600 x 300 mm internal. It is not big enough for adults but pretty reasonable for the time being for the young pair that I have. It will probably last them another year. They are doing very well in there currently.

The substrate is sand (with a mix of colourful little pebbles, again from Bunning's. I have a range of nooks and crannies for them to hide in around the enclosure and they seem to use most of them.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 20, 2009)

Few more.


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 20, 2009)

oh wow herptrader, they look amazing!
how old are they now? every time i see them i think damn i'm gonna get some, then i think mitchells are far more in my price range and size  but i still wish!!

their enclosure looks good to!
well done


----------



## herptrader (Jul 20, 2009)

About a year but those pics were taken a couple of months back and have grown quite a bit since. They are both coming up for a slough so not at their most photogenic this week.

I am hoping they have a lot of settling to go. They are more comfortable with our presence now but are well short of feeding from our hands. I think they will get there if we remain patient.



sweetangel said:


> oh wow herptrader, they look amazing!
> how old are they now? every time i see them i think damn i'm gonna get some, then i think mitchells are far more in my price range and size  but i still wish!!
> 
> their enclosure looks good to!
> well done


----------



## Perko (Jul 22, 2009)

My Goulds


----------



## taylor111 (Jul 22, 2009)

wow that is huge, what do you keeep it in


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jul 22, 2009)

CraigP said:


> My Goulds



hahahahaha...good one ... asiantic water monitor?


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 22, 2009)

that monster would eat a goulds for breakfast....

cool pic though


----------



## taylor111 (Jul 23, 2009)

anybody got pics of adult spencers


----------



## cris (Jul 24, 2009)

taylor111 said:


> anybody got pics of adult spencers








This is my big male the tub, he measures out to be approx 635mm SV length (total length would be approx double) and has a mass of 7.5kg(needs to go on a diet). There is a pic of my adult female on the first page, i havnt measured her but she is probably around 400-450 SV(at around the same age). Here is a pic of both together(mobile phone pic).


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 24, 2009)

i see what you mean about the diet^^^


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 16, 2009)

some more stunning animals


----------



## ben_wolf (Sep 27, 2009)

*Lace Monitor in the wild*

Hi all,

I'm new. I see a lot of reptiles in my trips to the bush and so plan to publish a lot of my shots of them in the wild. I had this one identified by Museum Victoria as a Lace Monitor (Varanus Varius).. Lace Monitor (Varanus Varius)

It ran up a tree when I startled it.

I'm actually looking for someone with a good knowledge who can help me identify species when I publish a new photo. 

Anyone interested in helping out? It's a non profit site so it'd just be for the fun of it... I would of course credit you on the images.

Anyway enjoy my Lace Monitor pic.


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 29, 2009)

You can always post them on here - many people will be happy to help out


----------



## masterpt (Dec 3, 2009)

*hmm*


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 3, 2009)

Master.. you have to put some more pics of that sandy encosure up, that looks awsom


----------



## Walker (Dec 3, 2009)

This is my lil blackheaded moniter(Bandit)


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 3, 2009)

one of mine


----------



## Rocket (Dec 3, 2009)

Not mine.


----------



## jinin (Dec 3, 2009)

sozz about bad shot.


----------



## masterpt (Dec 4, 2009)

YouTube - varanmannen's Channel


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 4, 2009)

each morning i wake up to this tank at the end me my bed. 
This mornings 1st sandy to size slowly dragged herself out of her tunnel and under the light.
Yawn'd
Had a drink.
Then spent 5mins scratching her tummy on things.

Always makes the day start well.


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 4, 2009)

1/2 an hour after the 1st there are 2 others heating up. 
The male is just waking up. He's always last to wake up and 1st to bed. 
He's much smaller than the others so i'm now feeding him more to boost him up.
He'll eat from my hand and let me stroke his back.
And the 1st girl up is running around like a cartoon clown.


----------



## bradsmith (Dec 13, 2009)

hey guys, I took these photos about 18 months back whilst canoeing in the anabranches of chowilla SA........he was huge!!!anyway thought you might be interested....................cheers brad


----------



## richardsc (Dec 30, 2009)

some hatchling gillens,and a male flavie with a flavie/gouldi cross id say


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone got pictures of wild tristis orientalis?


----------



## bluey66 (Dec 30, 2009)

richardsc said:


> some hatchling gillens,and a male flavie with a flavie/gouldi cross id say


Hi Richard, Congratulations on hatching your Pygmy-Mulga Monitor's, hope the 3rd one has now hatched from its egg.
l see here that your still keeping what was my 2 adult male ( Desert Sand Monitor's - Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus ) in your garage, you told me way back in September the outdoor enclosure l myself kept them in here at my place would be set-up for them outdoor by October, its so sad to see there not out enjoying the natural sunlight like they did here at my place.

And l read here in this post that you now have a female Sand Monitor, that is half Gouldii and Falvirufus, not 100% Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus like all my ones are, and you will use the 2 adult Flavirufus males to breed with that female you just got, which means the juveniles with be 25% Gouldii and 75% Flavirufus not 100% Flavirufus like the 2 adult males you got from me are.

l know you will find it very difficult to get hold of a Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus from Alice Springs NT, where what were my 2 adult males both came from natually from the wild on permit of cause, and here is a photo of the 2 male Desert Sand Monitor's you got from me in September 2009.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 30, 2009)

Some of mine.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 30, 2009)

chrisreptile, r ackies normally that red?


Will


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice ones Nick, They are all nice in their own right but that last one with the black snout and less striping looks hot!


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 30, 2009)

Serpenttongue, where did you get that hide in the 3rd pic from? Did you just get a big universal rock and cut a hole in it? Are all your rocks from universal? If so would you be able to PM me a rough price on those beauties. Awesome lacies, I'm going to have to get some one day, right after i buy a couple of acres so i have some more room


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 30, 2009)

Finally got one of my own to add


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 30, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Nice ones Nick, They are all nice in their own right but that last one with the black snout and less striping looks hot!


 
Actually, the snout isn't black, it's just wet. He was drinking just before i took that pic.


----------



## jinin (Dec 30, 2009)

one of my guy


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 30, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Serpenttongue, where did you get that hide in the 3rd pic from? Did you just get a big universal rock and cut a hole in it? Are all your rocks from universal? If so would you be able to PM me a rough price on those beauties. Awesome lacies, I'm going to have to get some one day, right after i buy a couple of acres so i have some more room


 
Mudimans, That hide was from Universal, and was one of their smaller ones. Yes, I just cut a hole out the side.

Yes, all my hides are from Universal, but I purchased them when they were located at Mortdale, and were having a 'moving sale'. Everything was much cheaper then. I think that hide was around $40-50, but some of my larger ones were around $300-400. I should also point out that they were ex display rocks or factory seconds.

Universal is now located at Punchbowl. Usually if you ask for any factory seconds they will go through old ones out the back and sell one or two a bit cheaper. I love Universal. If they offered me a job there I'd take it immediately


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 30, 2009)

Beautiful pics ST, your lacies always look so content.
Congrats on the gillens Richard
Interesting to see the difference between the gouldii and the flavi.
Is the flavi gouldii x? a female?




This little guy was probably related to your male flavi Richard


----------



## Tirilia (Dec 30, 2009)

Gosh, what beautiful little critters.. really O.O wow... such a shame theyre so snappy!


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 30, 2009)

One more pic, taken this morning.


----------



## bluey66 (Dec 30, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Beautiful pics ST, your lacies always look so content.
> Congrats on the gillens Richard
> Interesting to see the difference between the gouldii and the flavi.
> Is the flavi gouldii x? a female?
> ...


Baz, This juvenile Desert Sand Monitor you got from me in early 2005 is not related to any of the 2 adult male Desert Sand Monitor's - Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus that Richard now owns, cause niether of them 2 mated with the female that laid the eggs on the 4th September 2004.
The male you see here in this photo his the male who mated with one of me 3 females in July 2004, l should know seeing l was the one who breed and kept them all originaly.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol, I dont doubt your information Les.


> l should know seeing l was the one who breed and kept them all originaly.


Keep your hair on.

You could make a coffee table book just of your lacie pics ST.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 30, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Actually, the snout isn't black, it's just wet. He was drinking just before i took that pic.


 
Yeah, i knew that  Don't i feel like an idiot!  *slaps forehead*


----------



## bluey66 (Dec 30, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Lol, I dont doubt your information Les.
> 
> Keep your hair on.
> 
> You could make a coffee table book just of your lacie pics ST.


 
l doubt your information Baz - ssssnakeman you know quitewell that juvenile you posted on this thread was the one you got from me in March 2005, and died 6 months later, all because of what you feed it why you were looking after it.

Richardsc, can only thank his lucky stars that he now has 2 adult male Desert Sand Monitor's - Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus, that l got one of on permit from the wild in 2002, its so sad that the female he also got from me in September died not long after he took care of them, all because she became egg bound, seeing he was to slow to set-up the outdoor enclosure l also sold to him at the time, so she would feel happy living in what she was use to living in here at my place, with the right temperature and plenty of space to move around in outdoor all year around.

lts a shame he will have to use a female Sand Monitor that is 50% Gouldii and 50% Flavirufus to breed with what was my to pure adult male Flavirufus.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 30, 2009)

> l doubt your information Baz - ssssnakeman you know quitewell that juvenile you posted on this thread was the one you got from me in March 2005


Yes I know that,,,duh
I was suggesting to Richard that it COULD be related, Thanks for clearing that up..
I wasnt arguing with you Les but like usual you jumped the gun and are having a carry on.
You just need to relax a bit and read the posts properly before answering and making yourself look 
ignorant.
Cheers


----------



## fpvmatt (Dec 30, 2009)

*My guys*


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 31, 2009)

blue66, sssnakeman, take you baggage elsewhere. don't ruin the thread.


----------



## kupper (Dec 31, 2009)

Lez your implying your almighty herp keeping techniques are superior to everyone elses we get the point ,

get over yourself mate seriously


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 31, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> You could make a coffee table book just of your lacie pics ST.


 
Good idea! That sounds better than a coffee table book about coffee tables!


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 1, 2010)

*An angry goanna*

FPVMatt, do you know where your V.acanthurus originates from? How old is it? Very nice.
Here's one of my V. acanthurus from the Pilbara region. This boy hatched out in 2005, and has not lost his fiesty spirit, nor his handsome looks! He wouldn't let go of my shirt once he got it, and held on to it for an hour after I put him back in his cage:





Worried dog "Don't get bitten, Dad!"


Shirt attachment:


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 1, 2010)

lol, ackie x rednose. = lockjaw lizard


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't keep monitors captive, but I have a heap that call our property home.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 1, 2010)

Mrmikk, that first shot is cool.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks mate, he took over my parrot breeding box.



serpenttongue said:


> Mrmikk, that first shot is cool.


----------



## richardsc (Jan 1, 2010)

nice shots guys,

baz yes the flavie x gouldi is a female,i bought 2 of them as pure flavie females,the big girl looks to have gouldi gouldi in her,spots on back and dark in appearence,the smaller female is dark to,but has the classic look of a flavie in patterning,possably a cross as well so the search continues for a pure flavie lass or 2

heres another pic of the 2 male pure flavies with the new girl


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 1, 2010)

Richard, do you have any recent pics of your lacies that we could see?


----------



## richardsc (Jan 1, 2010)

ill have to take some serp,ive been slack with pics of late


----------



## richardsc (Jan 1, 2010)

oh and les,i havnt set up the outdoor sandy cage as im in the middle of moving,they are fine indoors till its set up,and they do just as well inside,as all my other monitors do,and your other male u had did,the 3 legged female i got from you died of being egg bound,she laid a dried up infertile egg that looked to have been in her for a while,in your outside enclosure or my indoor one,the result unfortunatly would have been the same

remember i was supposed to get the other female of yours originally,until she died in your outdoor enclosure unfortunatly,rest assured i didnt fork out that sort of money not to have them in the outside cage,rest assured they will be out there asap

anyways enough chit chat,this is a thread about monitors,not there keepers,lol


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 10, 2010)

Bump lets see more!! I am thinking about getting a Black Headed Monitor any tips?


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 19, 2010)

Bumping this thread! I'm interested to see a few more indoor lacey setups.


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 24, 2010)

searching for a male ackie 2years or older, please help asap..

also looking for ppl breeding brevs or gillens next year. 
especially if they are known local specific.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

some scalaris


----------



## XKiller (Apr 28, 2010)

cool Scalaris Farma, cupple of my monitors, old pics


----------



## PhilK (May 26, 2010)

Just resurrecting this thread as am looking for new monitors and in an obsessive state!

These are my ackies.


----------



## TWENTY B (May 26, 2010)

Thanks to geckodan i will have my new pilbra male ackie next week.
pics as soon as i get him


----------



## XKiller (Jun 9, 2010)

why is this thread dieing? keep it going....
some more pics, Spenceri, varius, Indicus




the Varius were alot bloody when these pics where taken as they were playing tug'o'war with there rats and made a mess
















decied to eat the wrong pinky, lol 




Shane


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 9, 2010)

i hope that was just a nibble, 
they bloddy hurt when they really chomp on you.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 9, 2010)

Not just a nibble, he rely wanted to eat my pinky.... eventully let go when he relised he couldent. hurts alot


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 11, 2010)

the new boy, as promised..
he's a genuine pilbra local



he should be happy bonking the 2 girls.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 11, 2010)

nice pilbara ackies heres my sandfires


----------



## Bax155 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here are a few of my better lacy pics!! Wild specimens of course  Captive monitors are to easy


----------



## cris (Jun 11, 2010)

A couple pics. _V.mitchelli_ and _V.panoptes_


----------



## anntay (Jun 11, 2010)

crocdoc great photos i so want one.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 11, 2010)

Cris great photos.. mind posting a photo of that Mitchells enclosure?


----------



## cris (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks. No.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 12, 2010)

now with the sandies 1 year old, this is the difference between the smallest and largest.




herpmeasure says the big one is 59.6cm
the little one is 40cm and ready to shed.


----------



## mjb.2010 (Jun 12, 2010)

my baby bells phase


----------



## andyscott (Jun 13, 2010)

That little Mangrove is a cracker Shane, not to shy to eat from your hand, lol.

Im looking to increase my Monitor collection, anyone selling or know someone with hatchie Spencers atm.
Send me a pm please.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 13, 2010)

My little gilleni


----------



## XKiller (Jun 15, 2010)

Cheers Andy, yeah hes a charactor all right, and yeah bold as all hell great little guy, execpt for when he bit me
spencers monitors are amazing animals hope u find one.



andyscott said:


> That little Mangrove is a cracker Shane, not to shy to eat from your hand, lol.
> 
> Im looking to increase my Monitor collection, anyone selling or know someone with hatchie Spencers atm.
> Send me a pm please.
> Cheers Andy.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking for a Mitchells! Hatchling, adult, male, female, anything (alive)
Heres my Orientalis


----------



## Varanidae (Jun 16, 2010)

Cool good too see you _Orientalis _is settling nice


----------



## Kenno (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone know who breeds Perenties or Brevicauda? Id like to get some of both species


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 20, 2010)

Lace Monitor


----------



## jeremy_88 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lazy sunday lacey


----------



## python119 (Jun 28, 2010)

*my lacie*

these are my small lacie.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 3, 2010)

monitors you have look awesome crocdoc you breed them i want some


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 3, 2010)

jfjellstrom said:


> monitors you have look awesome crocdoc you breed them i want some


 Thanks! I'm not sure if that was a question or not, but if it was then yes, I do breed them. Last breeding season's eggs are about to start hatching within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 4, 2010)

crocdoc said:


> Last breeding season's eggs are about to start hatching within the next couple of weeks.


 ... or within a few hours, it seems. These were taken yesterday, not long after I had posted the above comment.


----------



## Jason (Jul 4, 2010)

haha, congrats on the new hatchies. do post pics when they are all out and running around... look forward to seeing them!


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 4, 2010)

hi yeah that was a question well done on the young hope you post pics when there a bit older


----------



## ammers (Jul 4, 2010)

nice one... congrats mate


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> do post pics when they are all out and running around


 I photographed them while moving them from the incubator into the enclosure. 






















After much wandering around, climbing everything they can climb and checking all areas, they have sorted out basking spots, water container and hide spots. This is the last glimpse I'll get for a while, probably.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 10, 2010)

croc,they are just adorable....all of you lucky monitor owners I HATE YOU ALL !!!


----------



## branca (Jul 10, 2010)

crocdoc they are very nice looking laceys.
congrats buddy.


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 10, 2010)

Gee's David...They took long enough! I saw those eggs cooking in April.. LOL! 

They are all little stunners, especially the one with the orange type colour on the back (last photo), is that something unsual or will it change over time?


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Gee's David...They took long enough! I saw those eggs cooking in April.. LOL!


April is nothing, they've been cooking since October. Just think, if it seems like a long time since you saw them, you saw them when they were 'almost' done!



Mr.Boyd said:


> They are all little stunners, especially the one with the orange type colour on the back (last photo), is that something unsual or will it change over time?


Every now and then I get hatchlings on which the yellow is a bit warmer, leaning towards orange rather than lemon yellow. I have never thought much of it and assumed it would change, but last year I visited someone that had some animals I'd bred many years ago and his male still had the orange at 7 years of age. It's hard to see in this photo, but the yellow on his body was a yellow/orange colour.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 11, 2010)

That male is great.. very easy to see the yellow/orange on the throat as well as some blue. Beautiful.


----------



## Tristis (Jul 12, 2010)

new flavi


----------



## XKiller (Jul 12, 2010)

U sure know how to get a thread exciting Crocdoc, great monitors and pictures as allways 
cheers
Shane


----------



## Varanidae (Jul 12, 2010)

nice looking flavi Tristin do you know what sex it is????


----------



## Tristis (Jul 12, 2010)

yes its male, here is another pic with one of the girls.
shes very light and almost no black.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

bronsen


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 12, 2010)

If only i had the space...


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 12, 2010)

He's a beauty Farma, I love the bell phase lacies.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 13, 2010)

I like bronsen


----------



## mjb.2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

that bells phase lacie farma is beaut as!


----------



## jeremy_88 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## richardsc (Jul 15, 2010)

nice flavies tristis,im finding it hard to find females,males are quite commonly for sale,quite a few being the offspring of my 2 males funnily enough,the search continues


----------



## richardsc (Jul 15, 2010)

theres a lot of suspect flavies getting around,flavie gouldi crosses,which makes it more fun trying to find the real deal


----------



## Danielle-S (Jul 15, 2010)

This is my new friend Tiny. A recent aquisition from a fellow board member. He is settleing in nicely. My first monitor, so Im watching his every behaviour, as they're all new to me


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 15, 2010)

thats a pretty serious 1st monitor, very nice though. congrats.


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 15, 2010)

There are some beautiful animals on this thread, makes me want to go for some of the bigger monitors.


----------



## Danielle-S (Jul 15, 2010)

I was after something 'sturdy', and for viewing purposes only. He's just awesome to sit and watch. Cant wait till it warms up a bit more so we see more of him. I keep saying him, but he could be a her


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 17, 2010)

awesome pics guys


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 17, 2010)

New Mitchell's Water Monitor, thanks Cris.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

thats a nice little score there Jannico


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks farma, your bell's phase is awesome.
I'd love one when I'm older. How long will he last in that tank?

One more pic for everyone. Tristis Orientalis freshly shed


----------



## branca (Jul 17, 2010)

nice mitchells jannico


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 17, 2010)

Female lace.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 17, 2010)

What the hell....one more.....male lace.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Jannico Im hoping that tank will last him around two years, its a yearling now...
when it out grows that box i will move him into an outdoor pit!

Great looking lacies serpenttongue, how many do you have?


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 17, 2010)

Farma, I have 11 lacies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> Farma, I have 11 lacies.


 
Haha then quit holding out on us you still have 9 to go lol


----------



## branca (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah farma! ahahah lol


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 18, 2010)

A couple from this morning





This one looks more like a bird than a monitor at this angle.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice monitors you have there kenshin


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> Nice monitors you have there kenshin


 
thanks mate iv always had a soft spot for varanids


----------



## PhilK (Jul 18, 2010)

Kenshin what is that really dark one? It's a beaut! Is it a tristis?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Kenshin what is that really dark one? It's a beaut! Is it a tristis?


 
yea mate its a varanus tristis tristis however its a southwest (rockingham) locale tristis they are amoung the largest and are just jet black with minimal markings in the middle


----------



## PhilK (Jul 18, 2010)

Woah.. where did you get him from? That is the sort of tristis I love. If you'd rather not say publicly can you please PM me with where you got him from? Am looking for tristis and I want the dark ones.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Woah.. where did you get him from? That is the sort of tristis I love. If you'd rather not say publicly can you please PM me with where you got him from? Am looking for tristis and I want the dark ones.


 
unfortunatly when i purchased him i was in perth and i had to sell them all to move back to brisbane, so if your after dark ones you will have to pay WA's exorbitant prices then pay a further calm "export fee" 180 bucks then AAE transport (3-4kg will be around 130 bucks)

phil i tryed to add you on facebook to talk varanids


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 18, 2010)

hey buddy nice Monitors, after watching Lizard Kings tonight I can't wait to get my hand some ASAP.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 18, 2010)

Nobody else in Australia has them?

Sorry mate I make a point not to add 'strangers' on Facebook


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Nobody else in Australia has them?
> 
> Sorry mate I make a point not to add 'strangers' on Facebook


 
all good ill pm you, the wa tristis i think (could be wrong) are not widely held outside WA as not many people are willing to pay 450 per animal then pay 180 calm royalty then 120-140 in freight, possibly check with danny brown as i know he is a collector in every sence of the word so it would not surprise me if he shipped afew WA locales in 

the large dark ones are of course the southern WA varietys, i was going to get some back but something unfortunate happened to the person who got my trio


----------



## nathancl (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Guys,

this is a great thread, 

there are some southern WA black tristis floating around but the only breeder of them i know currently has a 2 season list. Danny has some very nice WA tristis however he does not keep the southern blacks. over the next few days i will try and take some pics of my varanids to post.

cheers


----------



## nathancl (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are some old pictures of some of my varanids until i get some new ones.

Northern Territory Varanus scalaris 





Gulf Country Varanus scalaris (pellewensis form) adult female




The same animal doing a good job at hiding the fact she was full of 8 eggs 




Hatchling Kuranda form Varanus scalaris (similis?)




Adult Varanus storri ocreatus (western Qld form)




Varanus storri storri (charters towers form) getting it on




Adult male Varanus kingorum




Adult female Varanus acanthurus





clearly not the best quality of pics.


----------



## rhi_83 (Jul 19, 2010)

do you have any sandys for sale by any chance or maybe even no a breeder you can put us onto? cheers


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 19, 2010)

nice mob you got there nathan


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 19, 2010)

love those scalaris 
great monitors


----------



## richardsc (Jul 20, 2010)

a few more pics to keep thread going


----------



## James..94 (Jul 20, 2010)

Those scalaris look great nathancl


----------



## richardsc (Jul 20, 2010)

couple more


----------



## richardsc (Jul 20, 2010)

newest edition,adult female bells


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Kenshin and Nathan. 
Great pics.
Would love to have a Scalaris sometime next year.


----------



## jeremy_88 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice Richard, I've been looking for a female bells for ages with no luck. Couple more to keep the thread going


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 20, 2010)

a KRM 2 yrs. old basking very early the other morning, just before i cleaned his (?) enclosure


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 20, 2010)

sesa-sayin said:


> a KRM 2 yrs. old basking very early the other morning, just before i cleaned his (?) enclosureView attachment 155560


 
how much did the kimberly rock monitor set you back mate?


----------



## herptrader (Jul 20, 2010)

out biggest boy...


----------



## richardsc (Jul 20, 2010)

love the mangroves,one day maybe,and nice selection of spotteds,wish we could keep those in vic,another oneday maybe perhaps


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 20, 2010)

oh my goodness you have a kimberly rock monitor ? wow definatly my fav monitor how much did he cost, absolutly beautiful!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 20, 2010)

Some amazing monitors here... I am very jealous, I wish I had room/time/money for large monitors.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeremy, nice head shot of your bells.


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 20, 2010)

Me too Philk, something to aspire to.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 20, 2010)

richardsc said:


> a few more pics to keep thread going


 Lovely.. is that second last one a tristis? It's a beaut.. love the dark ones. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey sesa, what are the KRMs like in captivity? Are they as placid as ackies?


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 20, 2010)

jeremy_88 said:


> Nice Richard, I've been looking for a female bells for ages with no luck. Couple more to keep the thread going


 There was a nice female bells for sale on herptrader not too long ago. Even I though about getting her!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 20, 2010)

QLD female lace.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 20, 2010)

One of my lacie pairs


----------



## Varanidae (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a few of mine


----------



## Varanidae (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a couple more


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 20, 2010)

Those glauerti are incredible, definitley on my must have list.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Are any of them yours?


----------



## jeremy_88 (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn must of missed it, I'm guessing the ad wasn't up for too long! Love the variance in colour and banding/spots in the normal forms. Do you keep any bells yourself ST? 

Varanidae are all those glauerti shots captive? Wouldn't mind knowing what these guys have been going for roughly, but I'm guessing the waiting line is a little long hah.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 20, 2010)

Nah, Jeremy, I have no bells. I would like a pair, but I am very picky about their markings. The only nice ones I've seen have been wild.


----------



## Varanidae (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes they are all mine and some of the photos were taken by Gunther Schmida at his house. My pair cost me $3000 a couple of years ago from Jason Lapinsand as far as I know he is the only person selling them so far with a rather long waiting list, hopefully mine breed again this year for me and I may sell some.



Buy the way Jannico how is the _Orientalis_ going?


----------



## jeremy_88 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fair enough I am yet to see any wild bells, only giant sydney picnic ground monsters haha.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 20, 2010)

> Buy the way Jannico how is the Orientalis going?



Fed him some pinky mice today. So basically he's going swell 
How's your pair going ?


----------



## jinin (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah Last Year i inquired about The Glauerti's and he had a waiting list till 2012....! I am defiantly going to get some... and for sure breed them! Maybe in 4yrs time though.

Im reading up on the V. Glauerti and have been for the past 2 months so i would love extra reading material from Keepers of the species.. Please PM info on them. Any info is great!


----------



## trader (Jul 20, 2010)

jeremy_88 said:


> Damn must of missed it, I'm guessing the ad wasn't up for too long!



The ad was placed April 25th and she was marked as sold on July 8th.  So she was advertised for quite a few weeks.


----------



## Mudimans (Jul 20, 2010)

My little Panoptes, she has spirit  Might have to go back and read this thread again, i haven't been keeping up with it and have missed lots but everytime i look it makes me want another monitor  And whats better is the block of land i just bought will have PLENTY of room for more


----------



## jeremy_88 (Jul 20, 2010)

trader said:


> The ad was placed April 25th and she was marked as sold on July 8th.  So she was advertised for quite a few weeks.



 Don't know how I didn't see it then, ahh well


----------



## branca (Jul 20, 2010)

few pics of my mertens


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 20, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> My little Panoptes, she has spirit  Might have to go back and read this thread again, i haven't been keeping up with it and have missed lots but everytime i look it makes me want another monitor  And whats better is the block of land i just bought will have PLENTY of room for more



Nice v.panoptes! She looks about the same size as my lacey, how old is she?


----------



## Mudimans (Jul 20, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Nice v.panoptes! She looks about the same size as my lacey, how old is she?



just under a year, I think she hatched around october but not 100% sure on that. I LOVE watching her eat, food response is incredible


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Love the Mertens Branca

Mudi that little guy is a stunner! did that come from sonia?


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 20, 2010)

Exactly the same age as my lacey (hatched Oct 09). He/she is still shy though. This thread is evil... I want another monitor now.. LOL but the wife would kill me!


----------



## Mudimans (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah Josh she came from Sonia. I only hold her for 5 minutes at a time and I only hold her once a month or so so she's quite agro when I first get her out but calms down after a minute and stops trying to kill me. How's your little Lacie going in it's new enclosure


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Bronsen is great he is quite calm and cruisy but i havent handled him yet I'd like to start but he has gone a little bit edgy after i decked out his enclosure now he has a bit more of a wild streak so i will wait until he gets a bit more used to the place


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 20, 2010)

oh wow another glauteri I sooooooooooooo wish I could have one if I had the money of course great monitors varinade 
and some good photos in their well done!


----------



## Tristis (Jul 21, 2010)

here are a couple more brev, flavi house and flavi.


----------



## XKiller (Jul 21, 2010)

Good to see this thread going, dont kno i'f ive posted these before but ohwell,
V.Spenceri









Shane


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 21, 2010)

that brev is so cute and awsome spencer greenx


----------



## herptrader (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you have any issues with the lights exposed like that? Some of our guys would spend time trying to climb the chains. I like the way you can adjust the height to control the basking temperature.


Tristis said:


> here are a couple more brev, flavi house and flavi.


----------



## antmisk (Jul 21, 2010)

Male Bells
Lacie hatchies
Spencers Hatchies


----------



## Klaery (Jul 21, 2010)

Gorgeous Ackie in the wild. Photo was taken by HBuys.


----------



## richardsc (Jul 21, 2010)

serp the female bells for sale on herptrader is the lass i bought,shes ten times better looking in person to,the brightness of the yellow is unreal,not washed out like some bells can be,shes brumating right now so fingers crossed my male is big enough to mate her in spring


----------



## Tristis (Jul 21, 2010)

herptrader said:


> Do you have any issues with the lights exposed like that? Some of our guys would spend time trying to climb the chains. I like the way you can adjust the height to control the basking temperature.


 ive never had any probs with the lights that way. they never try and climb up the lights or the chain.


----------



## richardsc (Jul 21, 2010)

phil yes its tristis tristis,north west qld form,got him and female from a chap in central vic,apparently they came from bob irwin


----------



## richardsc (Jul 21, 2010)

tristis your flavie set up looks great,what size is it,looks pretty sizable


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Richard, rub it in, why don't you! LOL

Yeah, I could see she would be attractive, especially after a full body shed. I have slight regrets that I didn't purchase her, but I've got too many as it is.


----------



## Tristis (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks mate its part of a bank, two 6x3x3 on top of each other, fingers crossed the floor dosnt give way.


----------



## richardsc (Jul 21, 2010)

haha,sorry mate,i kept going back and looking at her,suprisingly she was still there so needing a female for my male jumped at the chance,shes actually bigger than my male,so may not have the stamina to mate her just yet,see how they go,your guys are looking great to,like how you have set em up to


----------



## richardsc (Jul 21, 2010)

haha,yep,the sand weighs a ton hey


----------



## PhilK (Jul 21, 2010)

richardsc said:


> phil yes its tristis tristis,north west qld form,got him and female from a chap in central vic,apparently they came from bob irwin


 He's a beaut.. will you be breeding them at all? I would be very interested..


----------



## richardsc (Jul 21, 2010)

im certainly hopeful mate,mine normally start mating in august,so not long now


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 21, 2010)

richardsc said:


> i kept going back and looking at her,suprisingly she was still there



Yeah, I was also going back and looking at her, but unfortunately I just couldn't take on any more lacies. I do hope to get bells one day, though.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 22, 2010)

anouc........yes ! as placid as ackies.possibly just a little less flighty. can put finger to within about 2 inches...dont skimp on UV light. NEC black light are fine and cheap....heaps of rock, rough bark etc, for exercise of their claw......unlike most very small rockies, mine do take minced meat..this occasional feeding allows one to make a sandwich with the powders, makeing sure they are really getting their all-important powders


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 22, 2010)

the above info refers to Kimberley Rock Monitors


----------



## Karly (Jul 22, 2010)

antmisk said:


> Male Bells
> Lacie hatchies
> Spencers Hatchies



Are these laceys the ones for sale on herp trader right now?


----------



## antmisk (Jul 22, 2010)

No Haven't got them listed on herp trader


----------



## Karly (Jul 23, 2010)

antmisk said:


> No Haven't got them listed on herp trader



Ok just one of them looks like one on herp trader that I have my eye on...


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 26, 2010)

Karly said:


> Ok just one of them looks like one on herp trader that I have my eye on...


 
Those on Herptrader would most likely be crocdoc's.


----------



## varanid_mike (Jul 26, 2010)

Some of the monitors we work with and breed as well as a few shots of wild or other captive ones in there as well.
Varanus acanthurus (bred at Black Snake Productions)
Varanus brevicauda (wild in the pilbara) 
Varanus spenceri (one of our sppencers, "Sammy" at Black Snake Productions) 
Varanus varius (one of the bells we had for a while)


----------



## varanid_mike (Jul 26, 2010)

Varanus gouldii gouldii (captive in WA)
Varanus mertensi (captive cairns tropical zoo)
Varanus giganteus (wild Alice Springs, NT)
Varanus komodoensis (captive at taronga)
Varanus gouldii flavirufus (wild Alice Springs,NT)


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 27, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> Those on Herptrader would most likely be crocdoc's.


 They certainly were. All sold, but more hatching as of this morning.


----------



## Karly (Jul 28, 2010)

crocdoc said:


> They certainly were. All sold, but more hatching as of this morning.


 
YAHOOOO!!!!!! Do you have any that look like number 4 from the last lot... he was stunning! When are you going to list them? 
Definately getting one this time.


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 28, 2010)

Karly said:


> YAHOOOO!!!!!! Do you have any that look like number 4 from the last lot... he was stunning! When are you going to list them?
> Definately getting one this time.


 I still don't know what they look like as I should have said "more pipping as of this morning" rather than hatching. It usually takes them a couple of days to actually leave the egg, so there's not a lot to go on just yet other than a nose, a tail and a neck! As of five minutes ago (when I took these shots) they looked like this:

This one pipped yesterday morning and will likely be out of the egg by the time I wake up tomorrow morning. 






This one pipped earlier today





and this one pipped later this afternoon


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Dam I would be excited


----------



## blakehose (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good Dave. Can't wait until I can get a Lacie!


----------



## Karly (Jul 29, 2010)

Hurry up little lacey babies! That first pic is so cool I made it my screen saver for today


----------



## blakehose (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anyone else got some pictures they would like to share?


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 29, 2010)

After I pickup one of crocdocs laceys from the airport on Saturday ill get some photos.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 30, 2010)

Playing with my new camera last night so here are some pics of my little Alice springs _V.tristis_


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 30, 2010)

nice tristis you have there danielk


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 30, 2010)

antmisk said:


> Male Bells
> Lacie hatchies
> Spencers Hatchies




Those young bells look alright. Nicely done.

The Spencers look cool, too.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Jordan, hopefully getting some more this season 

And agreed those spencers are very nice antmisk.


----------



## antmisk (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback, They were last season hatchies.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 30, 2010)

serpenttoungue you have so many awesome looking monitors


----------



## Leon1980 (Jul 31, 2010)

kenshin said:


> =


 what is this black beauty?!


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 31, 2010)

Here are some photos of my newly acquired lace monitor. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cougars (Jul 31, 2010)

top looking monitor bfg bet your happy


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 31, 2010)

haha, im stoked.

I just cant wait till tomorrow when hopefully it will start having a peek around the enclosure.


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 31, 2010)

Is that lacey from david?


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sure is.


----------



## spongebob (Jul 31, 2010)

danielk said:


> Gorgeous Ackie in the wild. Photo was taken by HBuys.
> View attachment 155757


 
That is a very nice ackie. Please tell us more.....


----------



## Klaery (Aug 1, 2010)

what did you want to know? had a few questions by pm haha. It is a wild animal found in western Queensland.


----------



## Reptile City (Aug 1, 2010)

Monitors are an addiction
Seen some very nice monitors on this thread!

We have 2 locality types of Kimberly Rock monitors.
There are 3 pattern types we are breeding.
There is a waiting list that grows steadly with these awesome monitors.
They are easy to keep & breed.
Hatching them there was some teething problems but we have that worked out now!

My favorite monitors would be:
Kimberly Rock Monitors
Mangroves Black & yellow form
Mertins
Eremius
Pilbarensis
Prasinus

I have the KRM & Mertins but if anyone has the others please contact me!

Jason Lapins


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 2, 2010)

That should sky rocket your waiting lists Jason


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 2, 2010)

wow varanus glauteri never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Karly (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice little baby bfg! Don't they just look so sweet and innocent at that age...


----------



## blakehose (Aug 2, 2010)

That red-banded Glauerti is awesome!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 2, 2010)

I would do terrible things to own a few Kimberley Rocks.. what's the going price for those beauties?

My monitor list continues to grow with this damn thread...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 2, 2010)

They're worse than snakes!

Adult Kimberly's look so beautiful in the flesh. They keep there colours very well compared to most other monitors...Or maybe its the just the contrast in colour, either way, defiantly on the wanted list.


----------



## Varanidae (Aug 2, 2010)

yes the Kimberly's are definitely addictive, when have some you just want more


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 2, 2010)

What size enclosure do you have for yours Cliff?


----------



## Me_vs_Man (Aug 2, 2010)

Spencers look a good first monitor. When i get my first monitor it will be somthing like a spencer or a perenti. The documentary lizard king on the abc last week told me to get rid of my snakes and get a perenti. Will a perenti eats my snakes???


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you put them in together yes.
I dont think a Perenti would be good for a first monitor.
Just my opinion. They way I see it, its like buying a venomous snake straight up rather than a python. But I dont know what experiance you have so I'll just shut my mouth


----------



## Varanidae (Aug 2, 2010)

My cage is 1600mm wide by1200mm high and 600mm deep and I keep a pair of them in there together. I will be putting some more females in there once they are big enough.


----------



## DonnB (Aug 2, 2010)

Me_vs_Man said:


> Spencers look a good first monitor. When i get my first monitor it will be somthing like a spencer or a perenti. The documentary lizard king on the abc last week told me to get rid of my snakes and get a perenti. Will a perenti eats my snakes???



Perenties can be very dangerous even if you have experience with them.Not a good monitor to start with.


----------



## antmisk (Aug 2, 2010)

Darwin form Tristis Orentalis Pair


----------



## Boney (Aug 2, 2010)

antmisk how are your tristis mate ?, i really like your ones, i did have some years ago they where captive breed but very flighty . so do yours take off or are they calm ect thanks


----------



## antmisk (Aug 2, 2010)

I have one that is flighty but the two above are great. I took the pics with the door of their enclosure open and almost 
placed them where I wanted them for the shot.


----------



## Boney (Aug 2, 2010)

ok sweet thanks antmisk . so it is more then possible for them to mello out so to speak ..


----------



## andyscott (Aug 3, 2010)

danielk said:


> Gorgeous Ackie in the wild. Photo was taken by HBuys.
> View attachment 155757



That is a stunner.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 3, 2010)

great looking monitors guys i really have to get some of these


----------



## Karly (Aug 4, 2010)

crocdoc said:


> They certainly were. All sold, but more hatching as of this morning.


 
Any more pics yet crocdoc?


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 4, 2010)

Would love to see some Perentie keepers setups.


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 4, 2010)

Karly said:


> Any more pics yet crocdoc?


 I took a few while they were being moved from the incubator into the enclosure, but they still don't look like much yet. They colour up a bit after a couple of weeks.





I moved another one over this morning (no photos yet) and there are still a number of eggs left to hatch. I'll take better photos after they've been eating for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nephrurus (Aug 4, 2010)

Ahoi, 

Here are some from a recent trip to the north Kimberley. 
V. acanthurus





V. tristis






V. glauerti






V. glebopalma






V. storri ochreatus






More of each species (and others) on my Pbase: 

Goannas - Varanidae Photo Gallery by Henry Cook at pbase.com


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 4, 2010)

hey nephurus great photos I have somthing that I can aim towards in my photography! and nice monitors


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

is that a komodo ?


----------



## herptrader (Aug 5, 2010)

Wold's biggest lizard: _Varanus komodoensis

_Komodo dragon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Karly (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pics crocdoc, they're looking great! I'm so excited aout getting one I have butterflies in my tummy! I'm absolutely 100% getting one this time, I missed out on the last lot of hatchies cos I spent too long deciding, then convincing the finance - oops I mean fiance - that we should get one, then by that stage they'd all been sold! I'm not missing out this time.

I've even starting setting up the enclosure - all the other lizards are being relocated to make room for it.... I'm going to set up the 4 foot fish tank that I had the blue tongue in, this was my sand monitor enclosure when she was a hatchy, so the blue tongue has been moved to the sand monitor's enclosure and the sand monitor is free ranging in the house until the outdoor enclosure has been built... My mertens is just staying put for now because everyone's too afraid to go near him.... 

Once the outdoor enclosure is done I'm going to have 2 empty enclosures..... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## blakehose (Aug 5, 2010)

Great distinct patterning on that Lacie Mr.Boyd. That Komodo is a killer Crocdoc.


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks blakehose, he's a Crocdoc special!


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 5, 2010)

That's not a killer Komodo, THIS is a killer Komodo!





Karly, shoot me a PM with your email address so I can put you on the list and make sure you don't miss out.


----------



## blakehose (Aug 5, 2010)

Haha I was referring to the colouring of him, but I agree! I'd love to go and see them one day.


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 5, 2010)

It's a must-do if you're into monitors.


----------



## Nash1990 (Aug 8, 2010)

Some new pics of my Pygmy Mulga Monitors, and their home


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 8, 2010)

nice monitors and setup


----------



## Nash1990 (Aug 8, 2010)

crocdoc said:


> nice monitors and setup


 
Thanks crocdoc, you may be hearing from me in the not to distant future (when I upgrade my licence)

I caught the male and one of the females "together" the other day, hopeing to get my first clutch of eggs soon


----------



## jbowers (Aug 8, 2010)

My new Ackies courtesty of Snake_freak. Called them Merry and Pippin after the LOTR characters - dorky I know.

They are awesome, so much energy and appetite. Didn't even seem to mind handling them to give them a soak.


----------



## Jilly (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello Karly, Are these gorgeous animals for sale? If so for how much and when would they be ready for release?
Regards
Jill


----------



## Karly (Aug 9, 2010)

Jilly said:


> Hello Karly, Are these gorgeous animals for sale? If so for how much and when would they be ready for release?
> Regards
> Jill



Hi Jilly... Are you referring to the little laceys? If so, they're crocdoc's babies.... I'm just buying one off him. I really wish they were mine though!!!


----------



## Boney (Aug 9, 2010)

we had a warm day today and the boys where out


----------



## antmisk (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice lacies top setup


----------



## falana1 (Aug 12, 2010)

I cant wait to have my babies then i can join show of my babies ...an there enclosure that get build for me most of my ideas come from on (this what my enclosure goin to look like)
here an for crocdoc& babies coming from him aswell ..when my enclosure finshel can all give me ideas what put in it ..i got few sample what enclosure goin (with crocdoc size an ideas)
look like i got size of crocdoc 2.2m high 2.4mlong 1.4wide one enclosure crocdoc his enclosure give me ideas ,plus just reptile who building my enclosure(an on this bottom of enclosure will hide spot for them with hole put in it they can go hide if need to with heat lite put it it ) 
now met give you some ideas what happening


----------



## falana1 (Aug 12, 2010)

HERE LINK WHERE IM GET MY ENCLOSURE BUILD THERE GOOD PPL??
www.customreptileenclosures.com.au


----------



## XKiller (Aug 12, 2010)

V.Indicus










Shane


----------



## PhilK (Aug 12, 2010)

Those indicus are just stunning.. how much do they go for generally? Maximum size?


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

nice indicus there shane


----------



## XKiller (Aug 12, 2010)

They grow to between 80 and 120cm, this one rather stunning cheers



PhilK said:


> Those indicus are just stunning.. how much do they go for generally? Maximum size?


 
Cheers Ben


----------



## Tristis (Aug 13, 2010)

would love to get some indicus... very nice. whats the difference between the yellows and blues? i suspect they come from different locals, yellow ones are from the NT arnt they? is there a size difference between the yellows and blues?
cheers


----------



## blakehose (Aug 18, 2010)

Terrible pictures, but here is my Sandie and it's enclosure-


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 18, 2010)

I may have posted some of these before; apologies if I have.

"Goblin" (head shot) and "Boudica"- into the dog bikkies!


----------



## Karly (Aug 19, 2010)

blakehose said:


> Terrible pictures, but here is my Sandie and it's enclosure-
> 
> Oh good you got your little sandy! How is he settling in? Does he like his new home?


----------



## Boney (Aug 19, 2010)

couple more lacie pics


----------



## Karly (Aug 19, 2010)

Great pics of the lacey's Antaresia, they're so deceptive seeing them lazing around like that, you wouldn't think they were fine tuned hunting machines.... they don't look like they're capable of hurting anything


----------



## blakehose (Aug 19, 2010)

Karly said:


> blakehose said:
> 
> 
> > Terrible pictures, but here is my Sandie and it's enclosure-
> ...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bumping for more Monitors!


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 22, 2010)

Got the spencers last Sunday, awesome little addition. Had him out for a hold and a little wander around the house, he loved climbing the couch and the wife  The other is my little panoptes, not sure if i've posted her in this thread, too many pages to check  And i know...... I need a shave, already done


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

gees you dont mess around do you


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 22, 2010)

He who hesitates...................


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 22, 2010)

You had a shave??? Pics or it didn't happen!

You already know what I think about the monitors....


----------



## MrHappy (Aug 23, 2010)

This guy hangs around our local beach - quite often at the same two coconut trees.


----------



## blakehose (Aug 23, 2010)

That's a fat Lacie


----------



## jinin (Aug 23, 2010)

Too much copha does that


----------



## BigRed (Aug 24, 2010)

A few of my mertens, he's about 7 months old


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 25, 2010)

Superb animals red head


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 25, 2010)

love the spencers mudimans


----------



## jbowers (Aug 25, 2010)

How old is that spencers? Looks awesome.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 25, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> Superb animals red head



sorry I mean bigread


----------



## PhilK (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely Mertens.. definitely want one of them one day.. as well as every other monitor.


----------



## blakehose (Aug 25, 2010)

BigRed said:


> View attachment 160777
> View attachment 160778
> View attachment 160779
> 
> A few of my mertens, he's about 7 months old


 
Awesome looking little Mertens mate. Have you got any pictures of the enclosure to share?

Blake.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 27, 2010)

its my understanding that indicus can easily reach 150 cm,there generally longer than mertons,nice lacies and set up antesia1


----------



## falana1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Here my two im get from david i cant wait to see them ..there name pebble&bambam i know there name silly but i like it .thank you david so much..


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 27, 2010)

gorgeous lacies falana


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 27, 2010)

ANTARESIA1, nice lacies indeed!


----------



## Boney (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Serps ! how are all yours going ??


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine are perfect  Still basking through winter, and are all eager to start feeding again. I also have some eggs that I hope will hatch very soon.


----------



## Boney (Aug 27, 2010)

hell yeh ..eggs mate, well done ! 

the ones i got are all 2 year old.. except for the smallest bells i got it is about 5 . its one i rescued of a well known herper he had it kept in a standard 4 foot cage for 4 years and feed it once a month like his pythons its about the size of my ones when they are 6-8 months old . but he eats like a champ but im not sure if he will ever grow to what he should be ?.. mine have started feeding the last 2 weeks again and ive noticed a bit of mating .. .


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 27, 2010)

It's actually quite a nice looking bells  You sure it's a male? Maybe it's a female and has reached it's full size?

None of mine start mating until October. Still chilly down here until the end of September.


----------



## Boney (Aug 27, 2010)

serps the one i refere to im not sure of sex ? but is only around 70 cm and dont think it would be a 1 kg even if it was a female it should be double the size . but yeh its a nice looking animal its not skinny anymore just small . 

dont worry about yours not mating yet ...you got eggs already . if you come stick a laybox in my cage you can have the eggs i know im not going to wait nearly a year for them to hatch . im over that ...


----------



## falana1 (Aug 30, 2010)

four more sleep to go an babies laceys be home with me yep yep..lol??


----------



## Robo1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well about 2 weeks ago I moved my Ackies across into their new enclosure, figured I'd upload some photo's for comments. Still fiddling around with it a bit, but they seem really happy with it.
Overall size is 1800x1200x700mm


----------



## jbowers (Sep 4, 2010)

Incredible setup man. Looks amazing.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 4, 2010)

loverly sandfire ackies and enclosure


----------



## falana1 (Sep 5, 2010)

morning you sexy ppl i finely have laceys thank you david.here some pic of turbo&speedy


----------



## blakehose (Sep 5, 2010)

Lovely little Lacies there. I used to have a Blue Tongue called Turbo!


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 5, 2010)

look great falana you managed two Im still waiting for one of david look happy and they seem good to handle


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 5, 2010)

very cute


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 5, 2010)

falana1 said:


> thank you david.


I'm glad you're happy with them. They're beautiful babies and have been feeding and growing extremely well - they have doubled their weight since hatching last month. If you have any questions, feel free to email me.


pythrulz said:


> ... they seem good to handle


I think you'll find they've just handled them on arrival to take photos and put them in the enclosure. After that, it's best to leave them be as they're really nervous as babies and don't do well if handled until they're older and bolder.


----------



## falana1 (Sep 5, 2010)

there in enclosure left alone. an yes david got it rite..


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 2, 2010)

this my new little guy jub-jub thanks so much david


----------



## giggle (Nov 3, 2010)

Use tissues at the end of your bed.... did I just learn way too much about you? ROFL



TWENTY B said:


> each morning i wake up to this tank at the end me my bed.
> This mornings 1st sandy to size slowly dragged herself out of her tunnel and under the light.
> Yawn'd
> Had a drink.
> ...


----------



## branca (Nov 3, 2010)

my spencers.





gillens.




mertens.

not the best pics. taken from my phone.

couldnt get a snap of my tristis but will when hes out and about.


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 3, 2010)

Just to get this thread going here is a female Mount Isa Ackie.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 3, 2010)

branca - how big/old is your spencers, and do you have a pic of his whole enclosure?? He's gorgeous


----------



## branca (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks. yeah ill take a pic now. for now hes in a 4x2x2 and i just recently bought a 6x2x2 and will be moving him into that soon. i was going to put my tristis in there but i set up another enclosure for him.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 3, 2010)

What I wouldn't give for some ackies and a spencers :lol: Maybe if I buy my man that motorbike he wants for chrissy....


----------



## branca (Nov 3, 2010)

yeh next on my list is my ackies. cute fellas.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks, mate! Nice. Wish I could see him in their for an idea of size! 

Maybe monitors next year... hmmm... or the year after


----------



## branca (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry. hes only 11 months old. and not too big for the tank yet!


----------



## Varanidae (Nov 3, 2010)

nice Ackie Bushfire is that your new female


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 3, 2010)

yep thats the one very kindly sold to me.

Here's an old pic of her partner


----------



## Varanidae (Nov 4, 2010)

cool she looks good, lets just hope she breeds for you now, I will put up a photo of my pair later


----------



## PhilK (Nov 4, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> What I wouldn't give for some ackies and a spencers :lol: Maybe if I buy my man that motorbike he wants for chrissy....


 You could get HEAPS of monitors for the price of a motorbike.. go for it!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 4, 2010)

PhilK said:


> You could get HEAPS of monitors for the price of a motorbike.. go for it!


 
It's not so much the money, Phil... it's that pesky relationship=accountability, needing permission occasionally, living in the same house.... sigh. But if he's got a new motorbike to play with, I doubt he'll even notice the new outdoor pit I'll be constructing in the backyard.... hehehe.


----------



## Varanidae (Nov 4, 2010)

My Ackies, the last photo was taken by Gunther Schmida


----------



## PhilK (Nov 4, 2010)

Kristy can't you use the "woman is always right" law to your favour somehow?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 4, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Kristy can't you use the "woman is always right" law to your favour somehow?


 
Not if I'm standing in the same house as the 4 coastals, 2 mds, 2 olives, and 8 gex I've bought this year :shock: :lol: 

The key is patience, Phil. One day, he is BOUND to be caught out checking out a pair of boobs that are not attached to me, at which point, I will be able to exhort a pair of ackies from the following argument


----------



## slacker (Nov 9, 2010)

Got this little probable female for an early christmas present on the weekend. I'd pretty much given up trying to find a female to pair up with my male, but with luck this 'probable female' will turn out to be a 'definite female.'


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 9, 2010)

"she" looks tiny??


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice Slacker, even though I don't keep any they are one of my favorite monitors. Fingers crossed it is a female. Do you house them all together?


----------



## slacker (Nov 9, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> "she" looks tiny??



Yeah, she's three weeks old. Somewhere between 10cm and 15cm total length.



Mr.Boyd said:


> Very nice Slacker, even though I don't keep any they are one of my favorite monitors. Fingers crossed it is a female. Do you house them all together?



Cheers mate. They're great little critters! 

I've only got the two now, and the boy is about 18 months old, so he'd probably eat her if I tried housing them together now. In my (admittedly limited) experience with lizards, I find that they generally do better when housed individually, but gilleni are supposed to be an exception, so I'm hoping to house them together when she's bigger, but we'll see.


----------



## Karly (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of my beautiful sandy Kowari, just since I haven't posted any of her for a while


----------



## Australis (Nov 10, 2010)

Rusty




Rusy




Tristis





Cant be bothered re-sizing.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 10, 2010)

That second photo is tops!!!!
Dont mind if I copy that do you?


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2010)

Jannico said:


> That second photo is tops!!!!
> Dont mind if I copy that do you?


 
I don't mind, thanks for asking.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 11, 2010)

*Slacker* - How was your three week old Gilleni sex predicted? I have been keeping small Monitors for some time and am not convinced a 'probable' sexing is possible at such a young age...

50/50 is the best odds I would give at that age 




slacker said:


> Yeah, she's three weeks old. Somewhere between 10cm and 15cm total length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 11, 2010)

Young lacies that I bred this year.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice Serp, thanks for sharing.

Any guess on the sexes?

Looks like you'll have to find new homes for your Diamonds !


----------



## slacker (Nov 11, 2010)

Aslan said:


> *Slacker* - How was your three week old Gilleni sex predicted? I have been keeping small Monitors for some time and am not convinced a 'probable' sexing is possible at such a young age...
> 
> 50/50 is the best odds I would give at that age


 
Hemipenal transillumination. Danny seems to be of the belief that this is pretty accurate with gilleni as day olds (not that Danny performed it on this particular animal). I've got my hopes up, but we'll have to wait it out. I know the technique isn't perfect, especially on such a small animal.


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 11, 2010)

imported_Varanus said:


> Very nice Serp, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Any guess on the sexes?
> 
> Looks like you'll have to find new homes for your Diamonds !


 
Not that I am adept at sexing juveniles, but I have noticed a difference in their head shape and tail base thickness. I have a feeling they are a pair.

The diamonds are going anyway. I only have 3 left, which I don't want.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 13, 2010)

As they get older let us know how accurate it was, would be interesting (and helpful). Good luck, fingers crossed. 



slacker said:


> Hemipenal transillumination. Danny seems to be of the belief that this is pretty accurate with gilleni as day olds (not that Danny performed it on this particular animal). I've got my hopes up, but we'll have to wait it out. I know the technique isn't perfect, especially on such a small animal.


----------



## slacker (Nov 13, 2010)

Aslan said:


> As they get older let us know how accurate it was, would be interesting (and helpful). Good luck, fingers crossed.


 
Will do. Thanks


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 13, 2010)

haveing done danny's transillumination on my sandies when they were only 2 weeks old \
we came up with 1 male 3 females.

nearing 18months later i am now sure i have 1 male and 2 females, and 1 i'm not sure of.
if you are on my facebook you can go to the sandie pics and see the illumination pics for yourself


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 14, 2010)

do you guys know how big the cage for 1 ackie would be or do you usually have to keep them in pairs or groups


----------



## PhilK (Nov 14, 2010)

I keep my pair in a tank 1.5m long, 60cm wide and 40cm tall


----------



## Varanidae (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine are kept in a pit in my garage which measures 1.2 meters wide and 1.8 meters long


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 14, 2010)

absolute min would be 100cm x 50cm x 40cm high which is what my ackies coffee table enclosure is.
but you could keep a pair, maybe a trio if they get along in that.
they will use as much space as you can give them.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 14, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> absolute min would be 100cm x 50cm x 40cm high which is what my ackies coffee table enclosure is.
> but you could keep a pair, maybe a trio if they get along in that.
> they will use as much space as you can give them.


yes but if your keeping a pair you would have to go larger


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 14, 2010)

read it again mate, 
I have 3 in that size right now.
they are all adults, but will be moving to a new enclosure in a few weeks 4x2x2


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 15, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> read it again mate,
> I have 3 in that size right now.
> they are all adults, but will be moving to a new enclosure in a few weeks 4x2x2


 
ah, ok 
sorry mate.


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 22, 2010)

My lace monitors were mating again on the weekend






Although this is a monitor picture thread, not a monitor video thread, I did take some video of the whole process just in case someone new to monitors hasn't seen monitor mating behaviour before. Unlike a lot of lizards, it's quite a gentle affair, with no chasing or neck biting.
[video=youtube;pQW6PZL0MiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQW6PZL0MiU[/video]


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome video David, thanks for posting.


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

That was amazing, lets change the name to Monitor pictures and videos thread so we get more of that


----------



## Karly (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome video. They certainly don't mind an audience do they!?


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome video Dave they look right at home so comfotable with you filming monitor porn lol


----------



## cheddah (Nov 22, 2010)

Theyre amazing, look very healthy. How big are they?


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! The male is around 1.7-1.8 metres and the female 1.4-1.5 metres. Not easy to measure, as you can imagine!


----------



## PhilK (Nov 27, 2010)

Getting busy on the couch... love it


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 30, 2010)

Young Red Blotched Tree Monitor


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Bronsen


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

and bushy that's the best female pelle iv seen


----------



## crocdoc (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice clean colours on that bells, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks crocdoc he's the one I told you about on the phone the other week 
within the last few weeks he has become alot more curious of the outside world 
he still hasn't left the enclosure though


----------



## jordanmulder (Dec 1, 2010)

I'ts about time shayne  
beautiful monitor you have there


----------



## herptrader (Dec 1, 2010)

So how old are your Bells before you let them loose on chat rooms?



Farma said:


> Bronsen


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

im not sure on his exact age he would be 1.5ish years old 
he showed great typing skills at a very young age though


----------



## jinin (Dec 1, 2010)

I can see he is learning the swear words...good boy 8]


----------



## falana1 (Dec 19, 2010)

this for david here some update of one the babiesi got of you there both doin well plus i just got my two bell phase finely an there coming tomrrow or tuesday moring


----------



## crocdoc (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 21, 2010)

Gah I was so pissed when they stopped selling monitor leashes, that means when I finally have to space for that perentie I have always wanted I won't be able to take him for walks.


----------



## XKiller (Dec 23, 2010)

Keep the ball rolling, 
Wild spencers monitor




Shane


----------



## Nash1990 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wild Lace Monitor and Heath Monitor


----------



## jgjulander (Dec 24, 2010)

How about some wild ackies mating?
Pair as discovered





Post-cop bask for the female


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Dec 24, 2010)

Those ackies are a good find and show great colours!!

Black headed monitor looking like wants a go lol


----------



## falana1 (Dec 25, 2010)

the two adlut are parent of my bell phases * my normal lacey came from david ill have better pic will go up soon of all 4.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought this fella as an early Christmas present for myself.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 5, 2011)

Hatched a few days ago.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 10, 2011)

keep the pics coming.
3 of my sandies trying (not very hard) to wake up


----------



## Bushfire (Jan 10, 2011)

One of my Red Blotched Tree Monitors


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Damn you bushfire!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 10, 2011)

That is a great looking Scarlaris!!!!


----------



## gillsy (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a Pellewensis not scalaris


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

im not even going to bother posting a pic of mine now


----------



## Jason (Jan 10, 2011)

Few pics of my lacies.
The bells phase is called Bella and the tiger is called Lacie... Original I know! I only picked Lacie up last night but they both seem to get on well. Bells was produced by Danial Cull and the tiger by John Cann. Both are approx 1m


----------



## antmisk (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice Lacies Jason


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

thats a nice clean bells Jason


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks guys, yer the bells is very clean. When i bought him i was the first in, hence I got pick of the clutch.
the normal is a lovely animal also, picked him/her up last night. i really wanted a normal so i had one of each.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 11, 2011)

Great to see you got them in that enclosure Jase, I bet they love it. Is "lacie" a female for Bella?


----------



## herptrader (Jan 11, 2011)

I posted this in a separate thread (http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/baby-accies-feeding-secret-lizard-152141/) but it probably belongs here:

http://herpshop.com.au/ht/traderPics/100_500.wmv


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 11, 2011)

Jason said:


> thanks guys, yer the bells is very clean. When i bought him i was the first in, hence I got pick of the clutch.
> the normal is a lovely animal also, picked him/her up last night. i really wanted a normal so i had one of each.



any pics of the whole enclosure, looks pretty good.


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> Great to see you got them in that enclosure Jase, I bet they love it. Is "lacie" a female for Bella?


 
not sure what sex Lacie is, I'm not worried about breeding them, just wanted a normal/tiger phase aswell and a mate/companion for Bella. having said that i imagine i'll end up at the vet with him/her soon to find out. 

Ill get a couple pics of the setup ASAP


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 11, 2011)

Bushfire said:


> One of my Red Blotched Tree Monitors


 
Looks very similar to my boy. I should try and get some recent photos of him, he's a bit bigger now than in this photo, he just doesn't like to sit still very often.


----------



## Kenno (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice Lacies Jason, Lets see a full enclosure shot!


----------



## Jason (Mar 12, 2011)

Still no full enclosure shot... I'll get there  Here is a shot of my pair of bells phase. the male is on the left and female on the right. Both are approx. 4ft long and 3 yrs old. Doubt they'll breed this season but next season i think they may.
Anyone have any info on the results from a bells x bells pairings?


----------



## crocdoc (Mar 13, 2011)

Jason said:


> Anyone have any info on the results from a bells x bells pairings?


 It all depends on whether the pair are heterozygous or homozygous. If one or both are homozygous, all of the babies will be Bell's phase. If they're both heterozygous, 25% of the babies will be normal phase, the rest Bell's phase.


----------



## Jason (Mar 13, 2011)

That's kinda what I thought. So essentially it's codom with out a super form? Hence a homozygous animal is visually the same as a het but when mated with a normal will produce all bells?
Thanks


----------



## saximus (Mar 13, 2011)

In Mike Swan's book they talk about tests they did that still hadn't produced conclusive results. They paired two Bell's phases together and got 71% Bell's over three clutches. Then they paired a Bell's with a normal and got about the same ratio. So at the time the book was printed there was still some investigation to be done but it says it does appear to exert some dominance. Maybe there have been more tests done though since that was printed...


----------



## crocdoc (Mar 13, 2011)

Jason said:


> So essentially it's codom with out a super form?


 Not co-dominant. It appears to be classically Mendelian dominant. 


saximus said:


> In Mike Swan's book they talk about tests they did that still hadn't produced conclusive results.


 I'd say Matt was just being conservative, based on little available information (the three clutches of Bells x Bells he mentioned were his own, the Bells x normal someone else's), and there's nothing wrong with that. However, I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that anything other than normal Mendelian dominance was happening on the basis of getting a similar ratio from a single mating between a Bell's phase and a normal. Way too small a sample size for any sort of significance, especially as the average clutch size for lace monitors is small (around 7-10 eggs) and the difference between the predicted result of 50% and surprise result of 75% (I presume he meant 75% / 25% ratio rather than 76% / 24%, because the latter would require a clutch of 25 babies, which lace monitors don't produce) is one or two babies.


----------



## falana1 (Mar 13, 2011)

hi ,david just ask what age to lacey start breeding.
yes i know seen this pic alway on my fb.im goin to try get pic of my bell very soon.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 13, 2011)

lacies start breeding at a certain length,though its best not to rush them,they are capable of breeding under a year of age,its best to let them grow more naturally and probably get better success allowing animals a few years growth before pushing them to breed


----------



## falana1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Im not plan on breeding yet ..I want to do bit more reseacrh on them b4 i do that .


----------



## crocdoc (Mar 13, 2011)

They can start mating at around two years.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love the Red Blotched Tree Monitor and the Bells Lacies!
Here is "Whiplash" my female Spencer's, she's a treat to watch, not shy at all.


----------



## crocdoc (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay, that was strange. Richard's response wasn't there when I posted mine, yet the time on it indicates it was earlier. Kylie, what Richard said was spot on. They can start breeding quite young, but it is better to grow them a bit more gradually.


----------



## lizardmech (Mar 14, 2011)

My pair of young ackies.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 14, 2011)

nice looking spencers there shortstuff


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 14, 2011)

richardsc said:


> nice looking spencers there shortstuff



Thanks Richard 
Was lucky enough to acquire a nice female last year for my (smaller, younger) male. Never get sick of these guys...


----------



## Dukz13 (Mar 21, 2011)

what a rippa thread love it


----------



## crocdoc (Mar 21, 2011)

Random image of my male lace monitor in repose, taken this morning (trying out a new lens). Unusually relaxed for him - normally he's trying to eat something.


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

That's awesome David he looks like a velociraptor . I think they have such intelligent eyes


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 21, 2011)

Falana, those two juvenile Bells you have are bloody nice!!

Everyone's got lacies, it seems!!


----------



## lizardmech (Mar 22, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> Random image of my male lace monitor in repose, taken this morning (trying out a new lens). Unusually relaxed for him - normally he's trying to eat something.


 
Did you have to selectively breed your lace monitors to get such clear markings or does it occur naturally in some regions? None of the ones I have seen around Victoria for sale or in wildlife displays are as nearly as vivid as yours.


----------



## crocdoc (Mar 22, 2011)

To a certain extent, it occurs naturally in the Sydney basin region in that not all, but some of the monitors around here have a fair bit of yellow. The further south one goes from here, the darker they get and down in Victoria they're mostly the 'Gipsland' type, which are huge and almost black, with blue marbling on the sides of the neck. 
Sydney wild lacie




Southern lacie (this one's from southern NSW, but very similar to a Victorian lacie)




My male's particularly colourful, even for a Sydney animal and is actually getting lighter and better looking with age (he's almost 11).

Here's my pair last September (both dirty and in need of a slough)


----------



## James..94 (Mar 22, 2011)

Stunning Lacies Crocdoc


----------



## falana1 (Mar 25, 2011)

[video]http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=203748129650508[/video]
I hope this work an thnax serp..


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 25, 2011)

This is our Panoptes. What a life she lives  She will be getting a new 5m square pit very shortly. Give her a bit more room to explore


----------



## Danielle-S (Mar 25, 2011)

Another Panoptes lover here

Tiny,my male.



Three year old I think










Vivienne,my female. Coming up on 12 months


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 25, 2011)

How much time do your Panoptes spend climbing? I only ask because I always thought of them as more of a ground based monitor. Very nice animals, BTW.

Vote 1 "Alex", I say! I reckon you'd be hard pressed to find a better looking Lacie (or monitor for that matter, but I may be biased) .


----------



## Danielle-S (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine spend the time climbing to suitable basking spots. Thats about it. Tiny likes a ledge at the back of his enclosure, right below the sky light, for the first half of the day, then the floor for the afternoon western sun. I never see Vivienne anywhere but her basking spot,but I hear her nails on the aluminium when she is climbing around checking stuff out.


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 26, 2011)

What a beautiful monitor!
I'm really liking the leopard rosettes/spots on their throats.


----------



## Laghairt (Mar 26, 2011)

How long do lacies live for crocdoc?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Mar 26, 2011)

Some amazing lizards on here!! Just adding my little guy to the pile


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 26, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, PG but what sort of monitor (?) is that?
It's gorgeous.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Mar 26, 2011)

He's a juvenile Ackie (ridge tailed monitor)


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 27, 2011)

Caesar, one of my males.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous ST, and a superb outdoor setup..


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Cockney!


----------



## Laghairt (Mar 27, 2011)

+1



Cockney_Red said:


> Gorgeous ST, and a superb outdoor setup..


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice serp ! How old is this guy now? Any updated pics of your "zebra lacie"??


----------



## Jason (Mar 27, 2011)

Great shot serp, very photogenic!


----------



## crocdoc (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice male lacie and setup, Nick!


anouc said:


> How long do lacies live for crocdoc?


Around 35 years or so.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome pics. This thread is getting better and better. Keep it up. Love those outdoor monitor pits.


----------



## saximus (Mar 27, 2011)

I just got this guy today. It's my first monitor so I'm very excited


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2011)

A few wild monitor pictures...

V. tristis








V. giganteus




V. acanthurus




V. gouldii




V. spenceri








V. panoptes


----------



## PhilK (Mar 27, 2011)

saximus what type is that mate?


----------



## saximus (Mar 27, 2011)

V. tristis. He/she is only 11 days old


----------



## dozerman (Mar 27, 2011)

Any locales on those Tristis Matt?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2011)

dozerman said:


> Any locales on those Tristis Matt?



First one is Bollon area, Qld. Second is Alice Springs.


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 27, 2011)

saximus said:


> I just got this guy today. It's my first monitor so I'm very excited


 

Awesome Tristis, Sax.
Really beautiful animal and I don't blame you for being so proud of him.
He's found his way into a superb home.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 27, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Very nice serp ! How old is this guy now? Any updated pics of your "zebra lacie"??


 
This guy has been through a few collections, so I'm not sure of his age. He's a grand specimen, though.

Nah, no updated pics of that other one..........maybe soon. 



imported_Varanus said:


> Any updated pics of your "zebra lacie"??


 
By the way, crocdoc was right. The 'zebra' lacie has turned out to be male! He mated with a female back in October, but nothing came off it.



crocdoc said:


> Nice male lacie and setup, Nick!


 
Thanks David. I still need to include some horizontal branches for him to bask on. The enclosure is all floor space, with not enough vertical/horizontal climbing opportunities.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2011)

Great panoptes shot Farma!

Saximus - that little tristis is a stunner! I've just bought a trio off Spongebob so I can't wait to see them when they arrive!


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 27, 2011)

You lot are making me jealous!
I saw a young female Bell's Phase in the flesh the other day and I was just staggered how beautiful she was.


----------



## saximus (Mar 27, 2011)

You won't be disappointed Matt. They were all that pretty


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

i thought i put this one up but its gone


----------



## falana1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have bell phase but i got to try get good pic of him.but this laceis i got of daivd last yr.I did have two of him but one got out .

famra that bell phase is so nice.


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 27, 2011)

How old and what sex, Farma?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update Nick; I forgot to ask, how's the old guy going?

Stunning Panoptes Farma, they certainly are a very impressive animal!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

male about 2ish


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 27, 2011)

Any thoughts of finding a mate for him in the future, Farma?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

female bells seem to be hard to come by especially nice clean ones 
id like to stay with the same line also so i will have to wait until next season and see what comes up


----------



## falana1 (Mar 27, 2011)

my bell phase&the normal one .


----------



## cement (Mar 27, 2011)

Great thread everyone! Some very nice specimens all round. 

Here"s some of my little guy, Sleepy.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope this dosen't offend, but, here's a pic of the biggest Panoptes I've ever seen, unfortunately, it was already "lunch" when I arrived. As a comparison, my nephew at the time was 5'11" in the old scale.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 27, 2011)

Used to see that size all the time on the Mary. Wildman, Alligators SE&W, Adelaide, Finnis and Daly river floodplains before the toads arrived. I havent seen a big one for years. Guess they dont learn as quickly as the Mertens.

Here's the little guys I've been finding lately in big numbers around southern VRD, 

. 





V storri storri aparently


----------



## jeremy_88 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

jeremy_88 said:


> View attachment 192829



Thats awesome,haha


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 27, 2011)

Hahahah..a monitor stack...great shot, Jeremy!


----------



## blakehose (Mar 27, 2011)

That's just greedy Jeremy! Ha ha, awesome lacies mate.


----------



## spongebob (Mar 27, 2011)

Something a bit more pocket sized


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 27, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Used to see that size all the time on the Mary. Wildman, Alligators SE&W, Adelaide, Finnis and Daly river floodplains before the toads arrived. I havent seen a big one for years. Guess they dont learn as quickly as the Mertens.
> 
> Hopefully, there's still a few of these big fellas around, as this was taken at "parry's Lagoon", just outside Wyndham (East Kimberley). Probably not for long, though!


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 28, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Nick; I forgot to ask, how's the old guy going?


 
Unfortunately, I had too many males and had to part with a couple. The old guy was one of them. It was a tough decision but it had to be done. He is still down here in the Illawarra with an experienced keeper, and as far as I know he is in a spacious outdoor pit, so I'm sure he is content. I also parted with all my pythons (except a pair of olives which may go later this year) because I just couldn't afford to keep them anymore and was losing interest in them. 

It will just be lacies for me from now on.

Jeremy, very cool photo!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 28, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> It will just be lacies for me from now on.
> 
> Sounds like a plan; think of all that extra "Lacie space"!
> 
> Here's some of my female Spencer's.


----------



## jeremy_88 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## -Katana- (Mar 28, 2011)

They SO look like a Velociraptor....(thanks Jurassic Park! )


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 28, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> serpenttongue said:
> 
> 
> > It will just be lacies for me from now on.
> ...


----------



## saximus (Mar 28, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> They SO look like a Velociraptor....(thanks Jurassic Park! )


 Haha that's what I always say! Crocdoc's one (#512) looks almost exactly like the ones in the movies. My little one looked very much like the movie ones when it was gnawing on my hand last night too haha


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome big lizards..


----------



## gillsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi What's VRD?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 28, 2011)

Victoria River Downs; it's a cattle station the size of a European country near the N.T/W.A border.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's one of my males with his head up .

Also, here are some photo's of a lacie pit, taken at Symbio wildlife park in Stanwell Tops. Awesome pit. I'd love to have it.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 28, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> Here's one of my males with his head up .
> 
> Also, here are some photo's of a lacie pit, taken at Symbio wildlife park in Stanwell Tops. Awesome pit. I'd love to have it.



Wow, last time I went to symbio there monitor pits were tiny, nice to see they have udgraded.


----------



## crocdoc (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeremy, beautiful looking lacies.


----------



## Karly (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm that Lacey pit is very nice indeed.... giving me some good ideas.


----------



## nathancl (Mar 30, 2011)

SteveNT, I still say that the monitor you found is Ocreatus. not storri storri all literature suggests that storri storri is endemic to Queensland and personal observations of mine have supported this, i have not found a storrs monitor from the western parts of Queensland that arent ocreatus let alone the NT/WA region.


----------



## thomasbecker (Mar 31, 2011)

Here are two of my 2 month old ackies.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont know if ive uploaded this photo before, 
V.G.Gouldi head shot





Shane


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Clive


----------



## Robo1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Farma said:


> Clive


 Wow! Very nice!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 4, 2011)

tristis


----------



## James..94 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice Matt


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

damn! 
they are nice Matt


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the second pic Matt. They're SO cute!!! Was wondering if they'd make an appearance on here!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 4, 2011)

That was the only time I could get one to pose for me, will take more pics when they are eating and settled in a bit


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Very cool Matt who did you get them from


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 4, 2011)

saximus said:


> Very cool Matt who did you get them from



Spongebob - I believe they are clutch mates to your little fella.


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 4, 2011)

Thought I'd keep the thread going by posting pics showing the difference between the vents of male and female gilleni. The pics were taken with my phone so apologies for the poor quality. The pair were around 14 months old at the time of the photos.


----------



## saximus (Apr 5, 2011)

-Matt- said:


> Spongebob - I believe they are clutch mates to your little fella.


 I thought they might be. I've already put my order in for one from the next clutch haha


anouc said:


> Thought I'd keep the thread going by posting pics showing the difference between the vents of male and female gilleni. The pics were taken with my phone so apologies for the poor quality. The pair were around 14 months old at the time of the photos.


 That's really cool Anouc. I was talking to someone the other day who was showing me the hemipenal bulges on his Lacey. Is it only this obvious on some males?


----------



## Robo1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice Matt, one more thing to add to the wish list!


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 5, 2011)

Robo1 said:


> Very nice Matt, one more thing to add to the wish list!


 

I know right, Robo1?!?

It's so dangerous stepping down into this thread..*sigh*...my wish list hasn't stopped growing since I discovered it.


----------



## saximus (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha Spongebob is getting pretty famous thanks to these little guys. Robo and Akwendi you should definitely get some they're awesome


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Apr 5, 2011)

my little ackie


----------



## viridis (Apr 8, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Used to see that size all the time on the Mary. Wildman, Alligators SE&W, Adelaide, Finnis and Daly river floodplains before the toads arrived. I havent seen a big one for years. Guess they dont learn as quickly as the Mertens.
> 
> Here's the little guys I've been finding lately in big numbers around southern VRD,
> 
> ...


 
Hi mate,

Have you found any primordius in the same habitat as these animals you posted?

Nick


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 17, 2011)

Few more tristis pics


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 17, 2011)

They are stunning Matt! The more I look at monitor threads and pics the more I think of buying some.

Great thread, keep the pics coming


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 17, 2011)

Do it, you'll never look back.


----------



## jordanmulder (Apr 17, 2011)

Like that first shot 
What local are your tristis?


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 17, 2011)

Gape!


----------



## Reaper86 (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is a couple of photos of my boy Samson, who is no longer with me.


R.I.P Samson


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 17, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> Like that first shot
> What local are your tristis?



Cheers, they are Alice Springs local.


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 17, 2011)

All wild critters from a couple of work trips around Port Hedland....




Varanus pilbarensis-7335 by Henry.Cook, on Flickr




Varanus giganteus-7161 by Henry.Cook, on Flickr




Varanus acanthurus-7065 by Henry.Cook, on Flickr




Varanus eremius-6878 by Henry.Cook, on Flickr




Varanus brevicauda-6702 by Henry.Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 17, 2011)

That V. pilbarensis is just amazing Neph.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 17, 2011)

Never get sick of seeing that _pilbarensis_ Henry, a stunning shot of a even more stunning monitor!


----------



## PhilK (Apr 17, 2011)

Good God..


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 17, 2011)

All of these pictures make me want to get one


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice perentie photo, Neph!


----------



## jordanmulder (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm with matt those v.pilbarensis is amazing ( as well as the photograhy)


----------



## ScalyMung (Apr 19, 2011)

A couple of pics of my female KI Rosenburg


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Any pics of it was when it was a pup Scaly Mung?

Love the beard btw.


----------



## ScalyMung (Apr 19, 2011)

And these are the pictures of the male








Jannico said:


> Any pics of it was when it was a pup Scaly Mung?
> 
> Love the beard btw.



I will have a squizz and see if I can find some for ya.
Cheers Deano


----------



## herptrader (Apr 19, 2011)

One of the things I most like about monitors is that you always know that they are looking right back at you!

I always wonder what they are thinking?



-Matt- said:


> Few more tristis pics


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 19, 2011)

herptrader said:


> One of the things I most like about monitors is that you always know that they are looking right back at you!
> 
> I always wonder what they are thinking?


I don't have to wonder with my lace monitors as it's written all over their faces. To be anthropomorphic, this is what I imagine is going through their heads (at rapid-fire speed): "Quick, there's the primate again! Does he have food? Is that food? I saw his hand move, does he have food? What's that thing he's holding? It must be food? Look, I think it's food! Hey, is that food? I'm going to bite it, anyway, because it's been hours since my last meal and I think I'm starving! "


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> I don't have to wonder with my lace monitors as it's written all over their faces. To be anthropomorphic, this is what I imagine is going through their heads (at rapid-fire speed): "Quick, there's the primate again! Does he have food? Is that food? I saw his hand move, does he have food? What's that thing he's holding? It must be food? Look, I think it's food! Hey, is that food? I'm going to bite it, anyway, because it's been hours since my last meal and I think I'm starving! "


 lol that's hilarious. Do they really run at you when you open the enclosure?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 19, 2011)

Sax, you need to have a look at some of crocdoc's You Tube vids, if you haven't already. My guess is most well care for Lacies would be "wondering" the same things!


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

lol I'll have check them out. Thanks


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes do check them out sax, they are great. Crocdoc I love your take on monitor psychology. I hope to own some lacies one day (if I ever grow up) and experience that feeding response in person.


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 19, 2011)

saximus said:


> Do they really run at you when you open the enclosure?


It depends on where they are and what they're doing when I open the enclosure. If they're resting on the spot from which I let them out of the enclosure, they are quite calm so I can lift them up to be let out. If they're elsewhere in the enclosure I try my best not to trigger a feeding response and normally I am successful, but sometimes they misinterpret things and come flying at me. For example, I used to have an infrared heat gun that was small, dark and oval but had to stop using it because they thought it was some small animal, like a rat.

monitors being calm
feeding response
catching food
feeding response

Watching that video now I realise how slow they were getting up the trees because they'd been worn smooth. They have well barked ironbark and bottlebrush limbs in there now and there's no way I'd be putting a camera in at the same time as food because they race up.


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe you could make another video of this crocdoc????


----------



## Karly (Apr 19, 2011)

Ha ha Crocdoc that made me lol.... :lol: 
Scalymung your monitors look awesome, very tame too. How old are they?


----------



## hazza (Apr 19, 2011)

what is the class number needed to keep lacey's?


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

hazza said:


> what is the class number needed to keep lacey's?


 Advanced Non-Venomous Class (class 2 in the old system)


----------



## hazza (Apr 19, 2011)

saximus said:


> Advanced Non-Venomous Class (class 2 in the old system)



im on my class 1 for 5 years, and i seen ones that expired in two years... my point is that will my class one license take five years instead of 2 yeaRS TO REACH CLASS 2 ??


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

It doesn't just reach "class 2" on its own after a set amount of time. You have to apply for it once you meet the criteria for it


----------



## hazza (Apr 19, 2011)

What is the criteria i have to meet?


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

It's in here: http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/r...nces/AnimalKeepersApplicationFormAdvanced.pdf


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 19, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> I don't have to wonder with my lace monitors as it's written all over their faces. To be anthropomorphic, this is what I imagine is going through their heads (at rapid-fire speed): "Quick, there's the primate again! Does he have food? Is that food? I saw his hand move, does he have food? What's that thing he's holding? It must be food? Look, I think it's food! Hey, is that food? I'm going to bite it, anyway, because it's been hours since my last meal and I think I'm starving! "



Hahaha! Mine are like: "I'll act all coy until he opens the door, then I'll pounce on him like a pitbull on a poodle."


----------



## gillsy (Apr 19, 2011)

hazza said:


> What is the criteria i have to meet?


 
Numerous criteria, you have to show that you have cared for the group of animals you are applying for. EG you can't apply for class 2 monitors if you haven't cared for class 1.

You have to prove you can keep accurate paperwork and return it on time, and in some circumstances you need references.


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

gillsy said:


> EG you can't apply for class 2 monitors if you haven't cared for class 1.


 Most annoying part of the whole thing. Means you have to own an animal you technically don't really want so you can get one that you do


----------



## Karly (Apr 19, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Numerous criteria, you have to show that you have cared for the group of animals you are applying for. EG you can't apply for class 2 monitors if you haven't cared for class 1.
> 
> You have to prove you can keep accurate paperwork and return it on time, and in some circumstances you need references.


 
Far out.... Never thought I would say it but I'm actually glad I live in QLD now!!


----------



## gillsy (Apr 19, 2011)

I personally still think our system is the best, even if it's the hardest to upgrade.

They just need to review some of the animals that are class 2 and bring them down.


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 19, 2011)

gillsy said:


> They just need to review some of the animals that are class 2 and bring them down.


 As long as lace monitors aren't among the ones brought down. In my opinion (and this is coming from someone that has 'tame' lacies), in some ways they're worse than keeping a venomous snake. For starters, most people wouldn't get as complacent with a venomous snake as they would with a lace monitor. Secondly, with most of the really venomous snakes (in Australia) if you get medical help after a bite the chance of a full recovery is great (save a few kidney issues), whereas with a bad lacie bite you'll likely have permanent damage to something important like a hand. Not the sort of animal I'd want to see a newbie or most teens owning. I've talked some people out of buying hatchlings from me in the past because I got the impression they were after something they could cuddle and I've also refused to sell to a few people that I discovered were under 18.


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmmm thanks for clearing that up David. I was just having a rant with someone about the fact I got rejected for class 2 because I hadn't owned monitors before. Having someone as experienced as you explain this certainly sheds light on why they are in the higher class. However, would you not say something like a V. gouldii could inflict just as much damage?
PS sorry for driving this off the topic of pics and onto more of an info thing


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 19, 2011)

saximus said:


> However, would you not say something like a V. gouldii could inflict just as much damage?



Good point; perhaps only smaller monitor species should be included, say, nothing larger than V. Tristis?!


----------



## gillsy (Apr 20, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> As long as lace monitors aren't among the ones brought down. In my opinion (and this is coming from someone that has 'tame' lacies), in some ways they're worse than keeping a venomous snake. For starters, most people wouldn't get as complacent with a venomous snake as they would with a lace monitor. Secondly, with most of the really venomous snakes (in Australia) if you get medical help after a bite the chance of a full recovery is great (save a few kidney issues), whereas with a bad lacie bite you'll likely have permanent damage to something important like a hand. Not the sort of animal I'd want to see a newbie or most teens owning. I've talked some people out of buying hatchlings from me in the past because I got the impression they were after something they could cuddle and I've also refused to sell to a few people that I discovered were under 18.



Completely agree Doc, i'm thinking more like baritji, brevis, however as they aren't common in captivity yet I have reservations. But i'm talking about animals in general. There are some small elapids that are on class one that are rarer and more difficult to look after than say a GTP which are everywhere and cheap nowadays. I just think there should be a generaly review of all animals on both classes.


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 20, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> a few lace monitor shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
absolutely awesome lacies crocdoc, i love them.


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 20, 2011)

Although I've never kept _gouldii_, I've heard from other keepers that a bite from one is less likely than from a lace monitor and also far less effective. Even _panoptes_, which are known to have a really strong feeding response, apparently don't have nearly as damaging a bite.

Gillsy, I agree 100% that some of the smaller monitors currently on class 2 should be lowered to class 1. Even some of those currently uncommon in the trade aren't necessarily through being tricky captives.

Saximus, although I wasn't aware of the ruling about having to keep a class 1 monitor for a while before getting a class 2, it makes sense, for after a while with a class 1 species a keeper would have a better handle on reading behaviours and coping with the feeding response. Often the only indication I have of my monitors switching over from being 'puppy dog' to 'weapon' is a rapid eye movement or a quick twitch of the head. The longer I keep them, the more careful I have become, too. 

Here's a shot I took a couple of years ago when my male lacie, Alex, was gular fluttering while basking. If you look really closely at the gums of his lower jaw, you can vaguely make out the yellowish tips of some of his teeth. I've seen these teeth exposed when he's bitten into something and they're something you'd expect from a shark rather than from a lizard - dagger shaped, razor edged and serrated.


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2011)

sd1981 said:


> absolutely awesome lacies crocdoc, i love them.


 They really are amazing. So cute when young and then like intelligent dinosaurs when they grow up. It's win/win


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> It's win/win


 


Here's an interesting photo, but not of a monitor. This is a hole made by a 1.3m lacie. He actually tore through the wire mesh with his claws and forearms! Fortunately this only led him into a females enclosure! I had to board it up. It would've been a tight squeeze for him.


----------



## Karly (Apr 20, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> Here's an interesting photo, but not of a monitor. This is a hole made by a 1.3m lacie. He actually tore through the wire mesh with his claws and forearms! Fortunately this only led him into a females enclosure! I had to board it up. It would've been a tight squeeze for him.


 
Ha ha horny little bugger!


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 20, 2011)

im buying my first lot of varanus acanthurus have only kept snakes until now im picking up next week shall add some pictures then so excited cant wait...


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 20, 2011)

sd1981 - thanks! (just saw your post as it went up while I was still typing mine)
cadwallader - after keeping snakes, keeping monitors will change the way you view reptiles. Have fun, you're going to get a kick out of them!


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 20, 2011)

haha a huge impulse buy... i saw then and my mate was like yer im selling them soon.. i was like cool sold haha should be a change


----------



## richardsc (Apr 20, 2011)

that pic doesnt do there teeth justice croc doc,i had a 4 foot male latch on to my sleeve once,he seemed interested in my cuff so i pulled it over hand and put it near him,he was on to it in a flash and wouldnt let go,even hanging off it doing death shakes,id hate for one to actually get on to flesh,took me quite a while to get it off and even at his size,quite small still the teeth are huge,sharp and perfect for hanging onto prey,the previous owner of my flavies recieved a few bites from different animals,mostly id say mistaking the hand for food,he even required surgery a couple of times,so best to be wary of all monitors,they are all capable of doing serious damage,im actually most wary of my tame ones,especially at feed time,as they arent scared of you and with monitors,some think its food time every time they see you,lol


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 20, 2011)

> sd1981 - thanks! (just saw your post as it went up while I was still typing mine)
> cadwallader - after keeping snakes, keeping monitors will change the way you view reptiles. Have fun, you're going to get a kick out of them!



Cannot agree more. Even from the small amount of monitors I keep, they are just generally more excited and rewarding to keep due to their activity levels and intelligence. 
Gaining their trust is one of the most fulfilling things in reptile keeping for me.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Apr 20, 2011)

Fraser Island 6/4/10 to 10/4/10


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice photo's, crocodile_dan. I keep meaning to go to Fraser Island.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Apr 20, 2011)

All but one of the above pics was from our campsite Dilli Village. The monitors there were very accustomed to human presence, as were dingoes. Fraser was definitely worth the trip.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you see any Bells lacies there? I know they're on the fraser coast, so I'm assuming they're on Fraser island, too.


----------



## lizardmech (Apr 20, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> Although I've never kept _gouldii_, I've heard from other keepers that a bite from one is less likely than from a lace monitor and also far less effective. Even _panoptes_, which are known to have a really strong feeding response, apparently don't have nearly as damaging a bite.
> 
> Gillsy, I agree 100% that some of the smaller monitors currently on class 2 should be lowered to class 1. Even some of those currently uncommon in the trade aren't necessarily through being tricky captives.
> 
> ...



Do any of the smaller monitors have feeding responses similar to Lace monitors? My ackies eat well but even warmed up I can carelessly hand feed them meat and they won't bite fingers, at most they will lick my fingers and then stare at my face. I'm not sure if it's normal for the species, if they have funny personalities or it's because they are still young. One has quite a strong feeding response to bugs if they are moving and will chase them, the other likes to ambush bugs by staying very still until they are close enough to grab.


----------



## jeremy_88 (Apr 20, 2011)

lizardmech said:


> Do any of the smaller monitors have feeding responses similar to Lace monitors? My ackies eat well but even warmed up I can carelessly hand feed them meat and they won't bite fingers, at most they will lick my fingers and then stare at my face. I'm not sure if it's normal for the species, if they have funny personalities or it's because they are still young. One has quite a strong feeding response to bugs if they are moving and will chase them, the other likes to ambush bugs by staying very still until they are close enough to grab.


 
Absolutely. It's just more prominent in a larger animal like a Lacey that can throw its weight around.


----------



## nathancl (Apr 20, 2011)

My rainforest scalaris will charge at the glass everytime someone walks into the room, he is the most food orientated animal i have ever kept and will stop at nothing to try and get to you even if you arent dangling anything for him to eat! he simply opens his mouth and runs at the wall until you open the door which he will then jump out onto you if you dont have something ready in front of the doors!

its always enjoyable to get people to feed him who dont know him and watch him chomp their fingers because they arent quick enough hahaha I like to make gillsy feed this animal alot purely for my entertainment


----------



## gillsy (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha well I always wanted to get my first bite from a monitor. Just happened to get two in a night!

Killing the roach before hand feeding has made it a lot easier!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Most small adult monitors I've seen are freaking nut cases when it comes to food. 
Storr's went crazy.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Apr 20, 2011)

serpenttongue: No I didn't see any Bells phase, I was only there for 5 days last year through uni so I was restricted for time and location to go looking. During the trip I saw 7-8 individuals, all of which were normal phase. cheers


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 20, 2011)

change of plans pick up my new little guys tonight


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2011)

Pics are a must Cadwallader


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 20, 2011)

ha will do i have another 1500 words on my assignment thats due tomorrow night...hmmm will i get any work done once i pick them up... i think not


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 22, 2011)

Crocdoc, where did you get that big background for your lacies from?
I've never seen it as a universal rock.


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 22, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> Although I've never kept _gouldii_, I've heard from other keepers that a bite from one is less likely than from a lace monitor and also far less effective.
> 
> Gillsy, I agree 100% that some of the smaller monitors currently on class 2 should be lowered to class 1. Even some of those currently uncommon in the trade aren't necessarily through being tricky captives.


gouldi are very unlikley to bite, even in a feeding response, when they do they are even less likley to hold on, and they don't do much damage at all, i'd rather get bitten by my sandies than my male ackie..... 
100% agree that alot of the smaller, more common class 2 monitors shoult be brought down, 
but the rare, harder to keep and larger animals need to stay class 2.

saw a mother fork out big $$ for a single brevi at the IHS show, he was only about 12.


----------



## blakehose (Apr 22, 2011)

TWENTY B said:


> gouldi are very unlikley to bite, even in a feeding response, when they do they are even less likley to hold on, and they don't do much damage at all, i'd rather get bitten by my sandies than my male ackie.....
> 100% agree that alot of the smaller, more common class 2 monitors shoult be brought down,
> but the rare, harder to keep and larger animals need to stay class 2.
> 
> saw a mother fork out big $$ for a single brevi at the IHS show, he was only about 12.


 
I'm not sure of the difference between Gouldii Gouldii and Gouldii Flavirufus in regards to their temperement. Though I do know my Flavi has no problem with trying to eat everything, feed time or not....Including tongs and hands!! Things can get pretty wild when there is a rat around, ha.


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 22, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Crocdoc, where did you get that big background for your lacies from?
> I've never seen it as a universal rock.


 I made it myself. It was quite an involved process!


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 22, 2011)

Is there a link on this thread to you background croc?
my pick up of my ackies is been pushed back sadly...
i have been thinking about backgrounds for them but wondered if they may damage it over time? how has yours held up?


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 22, 2011)

The background can be seen in this video




[video=youtube;IYea2DgmVy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYea2DgmVy4[/video]

It's held up well considering there are two big lacies running up and down it daily. I do small repairs when needed, usually once every year or two.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 22, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> i have been thinking about backgrounds for them but wondered if they may damage it over time? how has yours held up?



I have found "Universal Rocks" backdrops to hold up well with Ackies. Although they no longer operate in Oz to my knowledge, Peter Childs from "Reptiles Inc" produces a very similar item of suitable size for smaller monitors.


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 23, 2011)

Your lacies seem to be loving it.


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 23, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> Here's one of my males with his head up .
> 
> Also, here are some photo's of a lacie pit, taken at Symbio wildlife park in Stanwell Tops. Awesome pit. I'd love to have it.


 
absolutely awesome pit at symbio!!! i took my family there a few months ago, saw the lacie pit & while the rest of the family toured the whole park, i sat & watched the lacies..... such a magnificent species.... definitely my favourite


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 23, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Your lacies seem to be loving it.


They certainly seem to. I don't have any photos online of them hanging out on the different 'rock' shelves during the day, but I have a few on a hard drive somewhere that I'll have to post one day as it shows how they find a comfortable height that suits their temperature needs and hang out there. 

In the meantime, some random shots of them hanging out near the top of the 'cliffs', where the basking spots are (my apologies if any of these are repeat postings from earlier in the thread, as I haven't gone back through all of the pages to see which images I've already posted):
My female, NeLiSh, hanging out near the left hand basking area






The male, Alex, hanging out at the same spot on another occasion:





The pair hanging out under the right hand basking spot during the mating season, when they are inseparable. 





NeLiSh's favourite comfort position when starting a cycle or when gravid (she's gravid here)





One of the strange sleeping positions I sometimes find them in. This is Alex, the boy. 7+kg of lizard hanging from a few claws.


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 23, 2011)

such cool photos love the last one haha


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## cadwallader (Apr 28, 2011)

After a bit of a wait i finally got these little guys SOOO happy with them cant thank my mate enough... i got the whole set up and 3 ridge tails YAY


----------



## saximus (Apr 28, 2011)

That's very cool Cadwallader. They seem fairly placid and happy to sit there in your hand. I got to see my tristis eat for the first time this weekend. It was so awesome to watch


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 28, 2011)

This is Bazza (name from a trapping trip with the previous owner) i like him
P.s still dont know how to tell them apart haven't seen them all together so at this point in time they are all bazza...


----------



## jordanmulder (Apr 28, 2011)

nice ackies cadwallader how old are they?


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 28, 2011)

they were born roughly at the start of december have got all the paper work yet so thats all i know...


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 28, 2011)

you should have loads of fun with those!


----------



## lizardmech (Apr 29, 2011)

I recorded my female Ackie eating a roach in slow motion. Her pupils are interesting towards the end, there's a lot of pinning going on. I'm not sure if she's excited about the meal or annoyed it took so long to swallow. 
[video=youtube;8XwGRXKsHjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XwGRXKsHjc[/video]


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 29, 2011)

That contracted pupil look is usually associated with intense concentration - at least it is with my lace monitors. I see that when they are about to bite something or when the male is repeatedly tongue flicking the female's head in the lead-up to mating.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 29, 2011)

David, the last few shows I've watched that have shown Lacies talk about them being venomous. Now I know that they have venom glands but are they actually able to inject venom into prey?

I just watched a video of a guy who catches a wild Lacie, gets it to bite down on some plastic tube so he could extract venom from it. Just wanted to hear a bit more about this as any/all information I have found indicates that they do have venom glands, but do not inject...

YouTube Link: Lace Monitor Venom

Cheers


----------



## XKiller (Apr 29, 2011)

Afew Wild Varanid's in S/W QLD

V.Panoptes (Quilpie area)





V.Gouldii Flavirufus (Windorah area)





V.G.Gouldii (Glenmorgan area)





Shane


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice shots, Shane. Sam, apparently they have a mild venom but can't inject. It seeps into the wounds (their teeth are incredibly sharp). Why an animal with teeth like that which gulps down its prey so quickly needs venom is anyone's guess and I imagine it doesn't play much of a role in subduing prey.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 30, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> Nice shots, Shane. Sam, apparently they have a mild venom but can't inject. It seeps into the wounds (their teeth are incredibly sharp). Why an animal with teeth like that which gulps down its prey so quickly needs venom is anyone's guess and I imagine it doesn't play much of a role in subduing prey.


 
Thanks for clearing that up David, very interesting.

And when's your next YouTube video getting uploaded?  You have a stunning collection mate


----------



## jordanmulder (Apr 30, 2011)

my ackie 
he's still got a bit of growing to do.


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 30, 2011)

jordan your ackie is very god looking what age is he?


----------



## herptrader (Apr 30, 2011)

Having been bitten by accies (only a few times) I can tell you that their bite has quite a sting which is nothing. When a python bites however there is no sting at all.

It is also worth noting that I have never had even the slightest hint of infection from python or monitor bites. The myth that their mouths are laden with bacteria is in my opinion totally incorrect! 



crocdoc said:


> Nice shots, Shane. Sam, apparently they have a mild venom but can't inject. It seeps into the wounds (their teeth are incredibly sharp). Why an animal with teeth like that which gulps down its prey so quickly needs venom is anyone's guess and I imagine it doesn't play much of a role in subduing prey.


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 30, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> And when's your next YouTube video getting uploaded?  You have a stunning collection mate


Thanks! It's funny you should mention youtube as I was shooting a bit of video today and thinking of a couple of ideas for uploads. The first may be a simple one - just a compilation of old and new footage of my male lacie eating eggs (my annual nod to easter). After that I have a few videos I need to put together for an upcoming talk, anyway, and then soon it will be hatching season and I'm hoping to get some more footage of hatchlings in the egg to add to the collection.


----------



## jordanmulder (Apr 30, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> jordan your ackie is very god looking what age is he?



he's about 13months old, 
thanks for compliments.


----------



## XKiller (Apr 30, 2011)

One of the nicest Gouldii i have come accross ( Bedourie area)







Shane


----------



## benson (Apr 30, 2011)

I have n
ot posted for a while. I just took these, its been lousy waether, and our lacies are just staying put in their nice little box. I have not seen them come
out for a few days now, but I sure dont blame them. It was very cold outside last night, and without any heating turned on yet, it was 18c in their box.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 30, 2011)

That's one stunning animal, Toni! Alot of yellow, like it's dad!! Is this the confirmed male? It looks a bit female to me, from that head shot?!


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 30, 2011)

because they are native to the east coast and won't get effected by the cold too much, this isn't that important, but you could put a heat lamp in the box for them.


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 30, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Alot of yellow, like it's dad!! Is this the confirmed male? It looks a bit female to me, from that head shot?!


He does look a lot like Alex, doesn't he! I've seen Borris up close and he's a boy for sure. 


lizardloco said:


> you could put a heat lamp in the box for them.


 I'm pretty sure that wintering box is heated. It's phenomenally well insulated and is beautifully constructed.


----------



## benson (Apr 30, 2011)

Lizardloco, we have lights, we turn on in Winter. They are on a thermostat, and even in the middle of Winter, they are not on very often, as the box is so well insulated. I know they could cope, but they just don't have to, they are a bit spoilt.
And thanks heaps Varanus, I just really wish we had a good camera, ours is very old, and just does not do him justice. 
He has recently shed, and is such a wonderful colour, but I cannot seem to take very good shots.
This is Borris, our male, at least we think. 
He is heaps like his dad.
The only strange thing about ours, is we still have never really seen the same feeding response that everyone else talks about. I think this is a good thing, for us. 



























































































h


----------



## crocdoc (May 1, 2011)

Borris is an incredibly beautiful lizard in the flesh, I can attest to that. Here's a shot I took a couple of years ago when I visited them.



Toni, you'll probably see the feeding response when he's older and you have to start cutting back on his food to prevent him from getting overweight. That's when Alex started to become dangerous.


----------



## benson (May 1, 2011)

Oh, thanks David, that really sounds like something to look forward to 
He will be 5 later this year. The time goes so quickly.
This Winter, we will be making a few more changes to the aviary, so they can get even more sun. All planned out what we want to do, just have to do it 
Hope you are well.
Cheers


----------



## -Matt- (May 1, 2011)

Hatchy spencers..


----------



## spongebob (May 1, 2011)

He's just like a puppy with a bone!


----------



## saximus (May 1, 2011)

Great pics Matt. I finally saw my little guy grab a cricket the other day. It was one of the funniest things I've seen in ages.
This is easily my favourite thread at the moment


----------



## Niall (May 1, 2011)

To get all you monitor lovers drooling, here are a few photos of Pilbara Rock Monitors I found whiles in the Pilbara.


----------



## Laghairt (May 2, 2011)

Will these ever be available to the hobby? They seem perfect for captivity.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 2, 2011)

That's mean Nail, just plain mean!


----------



## monitordude (May 2, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> Afew Wild Varanid's in S/W QLD
> 
> V.Panoptes (Quilpie area)
> 
> ...



Shane, your v.gouldii.gouldii looks more like a v. Panoptes, judging by head, body shape and patterning.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 2, 2011)

-Matt- said:


> Hatchy spencers..


 
that is just ADORABLE


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> that is just ADORABLE


 Agreed!


----------



## Niall (May 2, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Will these ever be available to the hobby? They seem perfect for captivity.


 
If you are talking about the Pilbara Rock Monitor, we at WAHS (West Australian Herpetological Society) have put a list of animals together and have presented it to DEC, for us reptile keepers in WA to be able to keep them and I can say the Pilbara Rock Monitor is one of many animals on the list.
We also have put forward a few other changes to make it easier for the reptile Keepers in WA, but for the ones who know what DEC are like, its like talking to a brick wall when it comes to the licencing system and list of animals we can keep... Fingers crossed though!




Jannico said:


> That's mean Nail, just plain mean!


 
I know I know, I just couldn't help myself, Its like us keepers in WA aren't allowed to keep the Rough Scale Python even though its a endemic to WA but the East can.
So I thought I should show off an animal that we can see in the wild here in WA hahaha :lol:


----------



## cadwallader (May 3, 2011)

so many stunning animals come out of the pilbara area that rock monitors blends in with his surroundings soo well cheer for posting even though you got us all so jealous haha


----------



## XKiller (May 3, 2011)

Trust me buddy it's a Sand monitor, 



monitordude said:


> Shane, your v.gouldii.gouldii looks more like a v. Panoptes, judging by head, body shape and patterning.


----------



## DanTheMan (May 3, 2011)

What makes you say that Shane? Looks like a young panoptes to me.


----------



## nathancl (May 3, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> Trust me buddy it's a Sand monitor,



it looks very typical of a brigalow panoptes to me.


----------



## XKiller (May 3, 2011)

I Just when through all the pictures i took of the animal and yes seems to be a V.Panoptes sorry i made a mistake. BTW it was very young monitor.

Shane


----------



## Niall (May 3, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> so many stunning animals come out of the pilbara area that rock monitors blends in with his surroundings soo well cheer for posting even though you got us all so jealous haha


 
That was the plan 

Here is a photo of the place we went to, they were just sunning themselves on the right side of the waterfall in the morning and I was surprised that I could get closer than a meter away from them without them moving away, its my Favourite Monitor of all times!

Will be good to see what I find when im back up in September.


----------



## branca (May 5, 2011)

my spencers


----------



## jordanmulder (May 5, 2011)

nice spenser's branca


----------



## cadwallader (May 9, 2011)

these have been posted in another thread but what the hell...


----------



## serpenttongue (May 9, 2011)

Some. Excuse the crap under his tail. He's obviously walked through it.


----------



## phoebe (May 9, 2011)

serpenttongue he is stunning


----------



## Karly (May 10, 2011)

Wow serp.... that lizard is possibly the most beautiful thing I have ever seen..... :shock:


----------



## Pinoy (May 10, 2011)

Love that fourth pic! What an awesome looking animal. 

The enclosure looks really good too. Any pics of that?
Looks like an add on to the house?


----------



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

Very nice ST. I agree the enclosure looks interesting. More pics please .
Is he puffing his throat up because he's cranky or is he just like that?


----------



## serpenttongue (May 10, 2011)

He was a bit cranky. He puffed his throat because I pulled him from his hide early in the morning, so he was cold and slow. He was hissing a little bit, but I only had him for a minute or two and then put him back, then he immediately started basking and forgot all about it


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 10, 2011)

Very nice, Serp! How old is this fella and is he the father?


----------



## serpenttongue (May 10, 2011)

Karly said:


> Wow serp.... that lizard is possibly the most beautiful thing I have ever seen..... :shock:


 
I'll tell him you said that 



imported_Varanus said:


> Very nice, Serp! How old is this fella and is he the father?


 
He's about 6-7 years old now. But I acquired him when he was about 4.

No, this isn't the father, although he has mated with a female each summer since I've had him, producing eggs, except the female has never laid in the nest box. Damn it!


----------



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> ...except the female has never laid in the nest box. Damn it!


 Excuse my ignorance but why does she have to lay in a nest box? Do you not want to take them out and incubate them yourself? Or are you not able to unless they lay in a specific place first?


----------



## serpenttongue (May 10, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Love that fourth pic! What an awesome looking animal.
> 
> The enclosure looks really good too. Any pics of that?
> Looks like an add on to the house?


 
The aviary is nothing special. Just a quick bang up job, really, and not attached to the house. The window was added for better viewing and to make feeding easier and safer, since I no longer need to open the door to feed him (and thus not have him come flying out the aviary at me!).



saximus said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why does she have to lay in a nest box? Do you not want to take them out and incubate them yourself? Or are you not able to unless they lay in a specific place first?


 
Female lacies are fussy about where they lay there eggs. They choose somewhere that holds constant warmth and humidity. Wild females lay in termite mounds that are humid and warm (the termites work to keep the mound at around 30'c). This is important because lacie eggs will be incubating for about 9 months! In captivity females need to be provided with a nesting box that has that same warmth and humidity for her to lay her eggs in. If captive females can't find a place suitable enough then they tend to hold onto their eggs for too long and then lay them randomly on the enclosure floor over the course of a day or 2. These eggs will be no good for 2 reasons: 1) She has held them in for too long instead of laying them when they were ready to come out, and 2) She has laid them on open ground with the sun beating down on them and overheating them quickly.

I have lost about 8 clutches (5 from one female, 2 from another) because 
they didn't find my nest boxes to be satisfactory for them to lay their eggs in. When they do lay in the nest box, the eggs are removed for artificial incubation.


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 10, 2011)

the hatchling lace monitors are sweet.


----------



## Tolly (May 10, 2011)

im keen to see more spencers' especially adults.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 10, 2011)

Spongebob


----------



## sesa-sayin (May 11, 2011)

my avatar , male and his lady friend, ( Lake Victoria N.T. scallaris ) have ben mateing in the last 10 or so days, at least twice, that i have seen, even though they are going off their food...have not seen them mateing att his time of the year before...not a good pic, but it gives you the idea. you can see both faces together



sesa-sayin said:


> my avatar , male and his lady friend, ( Lake Victoria N.T. scallaris ) have ben mateing in the last 10 or so days, at least twice, that i have seen, even though they are going off their food...have not seen them mateing att his time of the year before...not a good pic, but it gives ysite/forumou the idea. you can see both faces together


sorry ! 45 mins. later still can,t upload pic.sooooooooooooohard to do , on this otherwise terrific


----------



## spongebob (May 11, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> Spongebob



???!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)




----------



## kupper (May 14, 2011)

I have said it before farma , but that is one attractive lizard


----------



## cadwallader (May 14, 2011)

WOW Farma 
That is an AMAZING Varanus :O Congrats


----------



## monitordude (May 14, 2011)

that one fine looking bells farma.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 15, 2011)

A few wild lacies


----------



## viridis (May 20, 2011)

A few photos of my favourite Goanna species.


----------



## jordanmulder (May 20, 2011)

are they yours viridis?


----------



## viridis (May 20, 2011)

Yes mate, they are. Please excuse the crappy photos as I keep them in an large outdoor enclosures. They are near impossible to get pics of without getting in and catching them as the they are so bloody quick to get back into their hollows


----------



## jordanmulder (May 20, 2011)

viridis said:


> Yes mate, they are. Please excuse the crappy photos as I keep them in an large outdoor enclosures. They are near impossible to get pics of without getting in and catching them as the they are so bloody quick to get back into their hollows



that's awesome!


----------



## SamNabz (May 20, 2011)

Very nice spotted's viridis


----------



## cadwallader (May 20, 2011)

viridis said:


> Yes mate, they are. Please excuse the crappy photos as I keep them in an large outdoor enclosures. They are near impossible to get pics of without getting in and catching them as the they are so bloody quick to get back into their hollows


 
Lol i think the photos are great they have such nice colouring 

My mate sent me this link i think he is very well fed lol File:Sri-Lanka water monitor.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## monitordude (May 25, 2011)

that awful


----------



## serpenttongue (May 25, 2011)

Disgustingly overweight.


----------



## jeremy_88 (May 25, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> Lol i think the photos are great they have such nice colouring
> 
> My mate sent me this link i think he is very well fed lol File:Sri-Lanka water monitor.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ok that's just ridiculous......



Keeping this thread alive with a quick unedited video of a new addition

[video=youtube;2Ri7l3TqlTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ri7l3TqlTU[/video]


----------



## crocdoc (May 25, 2011)

cute _spenceri_


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Col vid Jeremy. How long did it take to get him/her eating from tongs?


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> Col vid Jeremy. How long did it take to get him/her eating from tongs?



He's only had it a few weeks, it is making great progress.


----------



## saximus (May 25, 2011)

Wow that's even more impressive


----------



## blakehose (May 26, 2011)

That's a great little Spencers mate, good to see that it's adjusting well.
I want one of them soooo badly!


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 26, 2011)

The House Dragon!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 26, 2011)

Hahahahahaha cute.


----------



## crocdoc (May 26, 2011)

Neat shot, Richard! Was she sleeping under something that then got lifted, or was she out in the open curled up like that?


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 26, 2011)

Thanks David! Under an old filing cabinet; it's her favourite "time out" spot when out of her enclosure.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

mine does this one too


----------



## vampstorso (May 27, 2011)

awww!
they look so sweet and innocent!


----------



## cadwallader (May 27, 2011)

thats so cool they look so comfortable


----------



## longqi (May 27, 2011)

This is fairly normally coloured varanus prasinus??? from here
Thought you might like it. This one is about 90cm long


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 27, 2011)

Dude, that's just unfair.


----------



## cadwallader (May 27, 2011)

haha fairly normally coloured WOW hes is amazing


----------



## saximus (May 27, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Dude, that's just unfair.


 
I agree. You're not allowed to do that to us Longqi


----------



## longqi (May 27, 2011)

We are thinking about buying it because its pretty tame
But its so expensive for this species


They want $25


----------



## saximus (May 27, 2011)

longqi said:


> We are thinking about buying it because its pretty tame
> But its so expensive for this species
> 
> 
> They want $25


 
I hate you...


----------



## herptrader (May 27, 2011)

I wonder if we will ever be allowed to keep Prasinus in Australia... or more to the point if they will ever be available the general herpers? In theory we should be able to get them... 10 years ago rough scaled pythons were unobtainium and now they are widely available and reasonably priced.


----------



## Tristan (May 27, 2011)

longqi said:


> We are thinking about buying it because its pretty tame
> But its so expensive for this species
> 
> 
> They want $25



this needs an unlike button lol

Edit: it should probably be dislike opposed to unlike


----------



## spongebob (May 27, 2011)

longqi said:


> We are thinking about buying it because its pretty tame
> But its so expensive for this species
> 
> 
> They want $25


 
I think you will find it is a protected species in Indonesia. Captive bred specimens are allowed and can be exported but it is clear this is often a cover for the illegal trade from the wild:

http://www.traffic.org/species-reports/traffic_species_reptiles26.pdf

I was offered these in the Denpassar bird market a few years back. 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/green-goanna-blues-53927/


----------



## dozerman (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful goanna Lonqi. Is it captive bred?


----------



## longqi (May 27, 2011)

I honestly have no idea about its breeding or wild caught status
But it is very very tame so I assume it is captive bred

Spongebob
More and more Indo species are being added to that list
Most turtle/terrapins All chondros, Boelins and Komodos of course, Burmese and even a few of the less venomous vens
Hopefully the many varieties of Forest Dragons will get added soon
Great to see and will hopefully slow down the illegal export trade a bit
Its been open season here for far too long and too many wild caught ended up the overseas markets

Virtually any reptile you can name is being bred here now for hobbyists
Over 200,000,000 people so the local market is just exploding
Biggest market is probably geckos of every shape and colour imaginable

Iguanas are not native
But lots of them were imported a long time ago
Plenty of these escaped and there are wild populations throughout Indo
Our big green one was wild caught in a Bali orchard

I must admit Im not really that into lizards being more of a snake person
But if I see any more cool looking ones I'll drop them in here
If I dont put the name its only because I dont know


----------



## dihsmaj (May 27, 2011)

Get a thread for all the forest dragons you get.
They're so beautiful.
The pics you've posted so far look like _Gonocephalus_ sp. (of the forest dragons).
Anyway
That Green Monitor was amazing.


----------



## crocdoc (May 27, 2011)

longqi said:


> But it is very very tame so I assume it is captive bred


 At $25 I can guarantee it is wild caught. Not many people breed that species in captivity, despite them often being marketed as 'farm bred'.

That aside, temperament in a monitor often has little to do with WC or CB. _Varanus prasinus_ isn't known to be a particularly cranky monitor, anyway.


----------



## monitordude (May 27, 2011)

WOW!! $25!! i would love a prasinus, or keithorni, do you think we will be able too own either??


----------



## longqi (May 27, 2011)

Crocdoc
Most iguanas at the food markets cost between 50,000 and 100,000rupiah That is $5 to $10
Loads of monitors being bred here
On any reptile selling site here they go for between $10 and $50 for something nicely coloured

so $25 for that one is probably a bit much


----------



## crocdoc (May 28, 2011)

1. Iguanas are super easy to breed and lay huge clutches of eggs. Absolutely no comparison to tree monitors. If iguanas are going for $5-10 I'd expect a lot more money for a CB _prasinus_
2. I didn't say _monitors _aren't bred in any great numbers, I said that particular species. It isn't commonly bred and lays very small clutches when it is.
3. When breeders do produce monitors, they sell them as hatchlings. That _prasinus _is well established - either a sub-adult or adult - and I can't see why a breeder would want to hold onto a baby for that long if the selling price was only $25 - they'd have spent more than that on food getting it to that size

If I were a betting man, I'd put money on it being wild caught. 99% of all of the _prasinus_ in the pet trade world wide are WC, so I find it hard to believe that you've found one of the very uncommon exceptions that just happens to be going for $25. Is it being sold in a market?

I should also add that the distribution of wild _prasinus _includes a part of Indonesia (West Papua), so WC specimens appearing elsewhere in Indonesia is not a huge stretch.

Purely out of curiosity, which monitor species are captive bred there with babies going for $10-50?


----------



## spongebob (May 28, 2011)

I guess some may have skimmed over the link I put in my previous post which clearly dispells the myth of "captive breeding":

http://www.traffic.org/species-reports/traffic_species_reptiles26.pdf

This research (albeit a few years old now) clearly indicated that "captive breeding" facilities in Indonesia are largely a front for laundrying wild caught specimens. V. prasinus is one of the species discussed.

Of course easy to bred species such as green iguanas, corn snakes, bearded dragons etc are becoming popular pets in Indonesia like most of the developing world, but V.prasinus is not of this ilk.


----------



## saximus (May 28, 2011)

That's a bit sad to hear Bob. I guess it's times like that that you can be thankful for how strictly our animals are controlled


----------



## crocdoc (May 28, 2011)

Bingo, spongebob. My point exactly.


----------



## SamNabz (May 28, 2011)

Young ackie


----------



## longqi (May 28, 2011)

Yes Saximus
Be very grateful Aus controls things so well
But the number of local breeders here is big and growing bigger every week
5 years ago there were a few breeders here among the local people breeding for local trade
Now there are literally thousands because keeping reptiles as pets is becoming a huge market here and breeding native reptiles in a perfect climate for breeding is a lot easier than breeding exotic species
The other major factor is that you only need 2 reptiles to start
If you chose 2 nicely coloured retics and the hatchies are good you have initial investment x60
Breeding costs are minimal here because of the weather

Most of the varanids are now being bred here
The traffic report is from several years ago and way out of date
Will ring around and find out who is breeding that species and any others you want to know about
It is for sale by Andry Marayanto who is a very up and coming breeder and one of the few to have cb comb dragons for sale
but I dont know if he bred it or exactly what his programmes are
I do know he has heaps of baby sailfin dragons at $25 too
Nice Corn King and Boas Anacondas and most other exotics etc fetch over $100 each
CB chondros $25-50 depending on colour etc CB retics start at $10 up to far too much for rare one ones
Albino Burmese $100 up
[our two were both 2metres long but sick so cost $40 and $60]
Normal CB burmese $10 up
Jags used to get big money but a rapidly dropping out of the pet market because of the inherent neuro problems that no-one can fix
Very nice Jag morphs used to get $500+
Now they are lucky to get $100 for world class ones

While I completely agree that wild caught were, and still are being used to supplement captive bred for export markets, the growth of top quality breeding projects here is mainly driven by private breeders
[wild caught supplementing breeding for export is one of my pet hates and will remain a problem but CB is slowly this down]
BKSDA the equivalent of parks and wildlife, is also starting to take more action
Export licences are hard to get because the majority of export companies are owned by foreigners and they have tied the market up to exclude native Indonesians for the most part 
I dont know too much about lizard programmes
But even extremely difficult species such as Dragon snakes are now being successfully bred in 4 places I know of
[pity they lay so few eggs]

Here is a good example using Chondros
Collections of WC chondros is dropping in most places
The reason is very very simple
Captive bred chondros are cheaper to produce that catching them
There are 5 export licenced Chondro Breeders
As far as I know only 3 were successfully breeding anywhere near the quantities they were exporting
The other 2 are now snapping up privately bred hatchies because it is cheaper to do this that to get Wild Caught from Papua

Exactly the same thing is happening with retics and burmese and most geckos and turtles

The reason every native reptile in Indo is cheap is a simple one
Wages
Average wage here is less than $200 per month
When you compare that to Aus at $4000 per month the reptile prices are similar

I love Aus and it will always be home
But here is far and away the most exciting place on Earth to be as far as reptile industry growth and awareness is concerned


----------



## crocdoc (May 28, 2011)

Nice lengthy response, but it's mostly about every other reptile but the one in question. I have no doubts that people there are breeding the bejesus out of retics, Burms, chondros etc., but that's not what this discussion is about. _Varanus prasinus_ is simply not a reptile that can be mass produced on that sort of scale and the particular specimen you showed is not a hatchling, which is what you'd expect to see a breeder selling. Perhaps you have photographs of the breeder's setup, with eggs in the incubator, hatchlings etc?

By way of comparison, there is a huge herp trade in the USA and it has been ongoing for years. I am in regular touch with a number of mates there and have visited there numerous times, as I also have relatives that live there. All of the reptiles you've mentioned (Chondros, retics, Burms etc) are bred in huge numbers there, too, and the prices are appropriately low. In fact, I'm surprised that an albino Burm would be so expensive in Indonesia given the huge clutch size and ease of breeding. They're much less expensive than that in the USA. Despite all of this, the number of people successfully breeding _Varanus prasinus_ in the USA with any regularlity could be counted on one hand. Wait, make that a finger or two. On top of that, they lay only 2-4 eggs per clutch so the price hasn't dropped at all.

That Traffic report may be outdated, but do I believe in the few years between its publication and now that people have gone from selling WC prasinus as 'farm bred' to breeding so many that all are now CB and the price dropped so low (even taking into account the different values of the dollar, which I already had in my earlier pots)? No.

My money is still on the $25_ prasinus_ being WC.


----------



## longqi (May 28, 2011)

Any Wild Caught lizards at village food markets are about 40,000 or AUD$4 per kilo as they are sold for sate here
So $25 for that one if it is wild caught is expensive
As I said earlier I have no way of knowing about this one

Albino burmese have only hit the market here in larger numbers recently
that is why they are expensive now but with the numbers and quality improving every year that price will drop a lot within 2 years

In USA etc they have problems breeding many animals
That is because the exotics are exotics
Here breeding is done very simply
Most breeders dont incubate and have extremely high success rates %wise
That is because incubators cost money and require reliable power service

At one facility in near Jakarta they breed their varanus in huge enclosed areas
Each section has hollow logs and a few trees with bird mesh over the top
They simply toss the adults in and feed them and collect the young later and do exactly the same with turtle terrapins and tortoises
Chameleons Iguanas and geckos are more colour specific so they just use smaller enclosures
But once again these are outside enclosures that mimic natural conditions except for the absence of predators
Surabaya and Solo have very similar set ups

12 of my breeding chondros live in one smallish tree with nesting boxes and a sprinkler system set up for dry season
Well fed and zero problems so far with 87% hatching rate and very very few hatchies needing force feeding
Its only a few special ones that I am selectively breeding that are separated or inside

Ive sent Andry a text but he hasnt answered yet
I have also asked my GF to ask which breeders are producing which species of lizard this year on the biggest reptile site in Indo
Hopefully that might answer a few questions that I have zero knowledge about

I apologise for interrupting the thread
Ill let you get back to your photos again

Just one quick addition before I leave you in peace again
GF asked about Monitor breeding

These are the replies after 2 hours


-Becarii [babies and yearlings]
-Salvator
-B. Solid Salvator 
-Melinus [babies and yearlings]
-Indicus 
-Nebulosus [babies and yearlings]
-Cerambonesis (Babies avail now])
-Similis [babies and yearlings]
-Rudicolis (Babies)
-Doreanus (Adult)

-V Gileni
-V Cumingi (babies)(yg 
-V Yuwonoi (ORDER babies now)
-V Togianus (ORDER babies now) 
-V Glauerti
-V Achanturus
-V Flavescen (BABIES COOMING SOON)
-V Risingeri
 [FONT=&quot]lokal:
melinus,argus,doreanus jayapura,salvadori...last n least KOMODO dragon
improt
savannah,abigularis,nile monitor bw tegu[/FONT]

salvat
savan
rudi
indi
pras
simil
jobo
meli
nebu
gould

[FONT=&quot]1.reingsengeri(babies)
2.prasinus(babies and adults)
3.macrae
4.melinus
5.yuwonoi(abies)
6.cerambonensis
7.gouldie(babies)
8.rudicolis[/FONT]

monitor breeding :
varanus albigularis
varanus salvadori
varanus rudicollis
varanus exanthematicus
varanus komodonensis
varanus nebolosus 
varanus indicus 
varanus dumerilii 
varanus gouldi

Only 2 have mentioned the Prasinus
Suprising one is that 2 have legal komodos breeding
Lots of the breeders work together so they may have included monitors they havent actually bred themselves but friends have


----------



## crocdoc (May 28, 2011)

Hmm... I wouldn't be comparing prices of WC lizards at a food market being sold for sate with WC lizards for the reptile specialty pet trade, especially ones that have to brought from other provinces/islands. 

The conditions you described for breeding monitors outside and just leaving them be to fend for themselves wouldn't work particularly well with tree monitors like prasinus, especially without incubating the eggs in an incubator. 

That still leaves the question about why the breeder would be selling an adult instead of babies. 

I do have one question, though. With all of those monitors listed as being 'bred', do you think the answer would have been different if you'd asked the very same question a few years ago when that Traffic report was done? I can't imagine people then would have said "oh, we take these out of the wild and then export them as CB, illegally". They would have said "these are the species we are breeding" and would have provided an identical list. I would guess that at least half or more the animals on that list are still being WC. The appearance of babies on the list isn't indicative of anything, either, as a common practice is to wild collect gravid females and then incubate any eggs they drop. That's the source of most of the baby monitors that appear on USA price lists.


----------



## longqi (May 28, 2011)

A few years ago I would have agreed with you 100% and I have been involved in fighting wild collecting here for several years
But when I see these places it just blows me away and I have confidence that some of those farms are producing their own hatchies
as I have seen their colour morph breeding projects and you cant get those from the wild
The huge increase in breeders for local buyers is awesome as is reptile awareness/conservation
The same local buyers could buy cheaper from food markets but buy from these guys so that might suggest even the locals approve??
I know nothing about breeding monitors except what Ive seen at these places and I was not paying a great deal of attention to the lizards as my object was snakes
Those replies were from hobbyists not from export farms

I frequently sell adult snakes if I have better youngsters coming through to breeding age
I would think other breeders do similar things??

Incubators are seldom used here simply because power supplies in rural areas are unreliable at best
Even in Bali we get 220V power
It fluctuates between 175V and 227V on an hourly basis and is often off for the day especially in wet season
Most incubators spit the dummy under those conditions and most hobbyists dont have gensets


----------



## crocdoc (May 28, 2011)

I know a fair bit about breeding monitors and can say with confidence that breeding snakes such as pythons is quite different. I presume that's what you meant by colour morphs. I am not doubting that the pythons and other snakes are being captive bred, but monitors are a lot more labour intensive to breed. Not necessarily difficult, once everything is dialed in properly, but they require a fair bit of attention to make sure things go smoothly. For example, females are choosy about nest sites. Some of those monitors may well be bred in outdoor enclosures, but my money is still on most of those animals being WC (including that _prasinus_). I suspect you're not going to get an honest answer by asking around, regardless, unless someone shows you some proof (such as photos of hatchlings with their heads popping out of the eggs). 

As for the incubator, I wasn't questioning the decision of people there to not use incubators but simply saying that tree monitor eggs are less likely to fare well without one.


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

my V.Indicus.





Shane


----------



## Robo1 (May 30, 2011)

Wow, nice photo. How old is it?


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

hey i was just wondering when they grow up are they easy and good to handle?


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

Just over 2 years old.



Robo1 said:


> Wow, nice photo. How old is it?


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> hey i was just wondering when they grow up are they easy and good to handle?


 Not like snakes. Some tolerate it better than others but most are more display animals than pets for hugging


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

saximus said:


> Not like snakes. Some tolerate it better than others but most are more display animals than pets for hugging


true what are the best ones? what license do have to have?


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

If you despertley feel the need to handle a monitor i suggest you get a panoptes or spenceri, there alittle more forgiveing.



xMattybx said:


> true what are the best ones? what license do have to have?


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> what license do have to have?


 You'd have to look up the rules for QLD. In NSW there are a couple you can have on the basic licence but the really interesting ones are on the advanced licence


----------



## SamNabz (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous mangrove monitor Shane, and nice pics as always mate.


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

In QLD with a recretional licance you can keep just about anything, execpt Elapids.



xMattybx said:


> what license do have to have?


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> In QLD with a recretional licance you can keep just about anything, execpt Elapids.


 
ahhh nice i thought might to have a higher license


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 30, 2011)

Jesus Christ. 
There's only the recreational license in QLD and the Restricted which is only for large venomous snakes. 
You can have any monitor you want. 
Go get a ackie if you want something you can handle a bit more. 

Great looking for Indicus!


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Jesus Christ.


I didn't realise it's prayer time...


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Jesus Christ.
> There's only the recreational license in QLD and the Restricted which is only for large venomous snakes.
> You can have any monitor you want.
> Go get a ackie if you want something you can handle a bit more.
> ...


Relax a little mate just new to everything.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 30, 2011)

Sorry mate. Having a bad day!


----------



## SamNabz (May 30, 2011)

lol ****** -- I mean Batman


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

:O don't give away his secret identity


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 30, 2011)

people on here need to be a little nicer  there are alot of newbies to this site....

and also they ask questions so that people can answer them..even if they have been asked a thousand times before...


----------



## cadwallader (May 30, 2011)

beardielove said:


> people on here need to be a little nicer  there are alot of newbies to this site....
> 
> and also they ask questions so that people can answer them..even if they have been asked a thousand times before...


 
if you havent noticed APS is taken very seriously by some people lol i look at my first posts and they have been asked 1000 times before ... every one starts somewhere ... now back to monitors...


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

This is a picture thread..



beardielove said:


> people on here need to be a little nicer  there are alot of newbies to this site....
> 
> and also they ask questions so that people can answer them..even if they have been asked a thousand times before...


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 30, 2011)

yeah i'm just saying some people need to lighten up a little. We are all friends here


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> This is a picture thread..


why you not posting picture then?


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

Well technically he posted the last picture. 
Nice pic by the way Shane. Good timing with the tongue too


----------



## SamNabz (May 30, 2011)

beardielove said:


> people on here need to be a little nicer  there are alot of newbies to this site....
> 
> and also they ask questions so that people can answer them..even if they have been asked a thousand times before...


 
I'm sorry but I think any licenced reptile keeper should be familiar with all the rules/regulations along with what species you can and can't keep on which ever licence you carry; to just ask people on a forum shows laziness, which is why a lot of people get annoyed and 'be mean'.

Also as for the questions that have been asked 1000 times before, that gets annoying having to answer it 1000 times when there is no need to as there is a search function...


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 30, 2011)

alrighty then


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

Settle down buddy. i was asked a question... it would be rude to not reply



xMattybx said:


> why you not posting picture then?


 
One of my V.Varius. shame the yellow washed


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> I'm sorry but I think any licenced reptile keeper should be familiar with all the rules/regulations along with what species you can and can't keep on which ever licence you carry; to just ask people on a forum shows laziness, which is why a lot of people get annoyed and 'be mean'.
> 
> Also as for the questions that have been asked 1000 times before, that gets annoying having to answer it 1000 times when there is no need to as there is a search function...


this forum was created so people could ask and discuss stuff about reptile , so stop being so up tight and rude when comes to me asking simple question ive been though most the stuff on this forum and if i couldnt find something and i ask a question i dont expect some smart *** to answer it. Im asking it so i go the right way about looking after my pets , i was simply asking if i could have a monitor on my license , it not that hard to answer yes. I know when i can help someone out i do the same i wouldnt be childish and be smart *** about it.


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 30, 2011)

very cute. I love them...


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

Looking very chilled there. Female? Have you trained yours as well as Crocdoc


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 30, 2011)

saximus said:


> Looking very chilled there. Female? Have you trained yours as well as Crocdoc



Sometimes, I wonder who it is that's training who ?!


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

They are very 'TAME' yes but still have there monemnts, they will gladley climb on my arm and sit there whyle i watch tv or roam my reptile room whyle i'm cleaning.... Davids lace monitors are parents to my pair, 
Thanks for the kind comments.



saximus said:


> Looking very chilled there. Female? Have you trained yours as well as Crocdoc


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 30, 2011)

Worst photo of a Tristis out west.


----------



## SamNabz (May 30, 2011)

Nice Shane.



Snakeluvver2 said:


> Worst photo of a Tristis out west.


 
Lol Batman, this really is a bad picture of a nice species..


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 30, 2011)

Car photo! I was too excited. haha.


----------



## Deka69 (May 30, 2011)

here my new Specers, my last one just died (17 years old). Jack is a little champ eats anything not quiet settled yet.


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

The username Snakeluvver2 suites you very well.

nice Tristis as i said earler nice to see a clearer photo of it lol.

Heres one i found in Alice Springs last year. Beatiful animals cant wait to i get my hands on some WA tristis.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 30, 2011)

Are you getting them from Danny Brown or going the expensive way?


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

Me? i had no idea Danny brown had them.. eigther way i would go elesewhere.
i'll wait to the rite ones pop up.



Snakeluvver2 said:


> Are you getting them from Danny Brown or going the expensive way?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 30, 2011)

I know he has some or had some at one stage, he got rid of alot of his monitors last year sadly. Including the rarest aquatic monitor on the market!


----------



## killimike (May 30, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> Me? i had no idea Danny brown had them.. eigther way i would go elesewhere.
> i'll wait to the rite ones pop up.



Tristis seem to be the hot stuff right now! 

But how do you mean elsewhere?


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

Rustys? J.

I have wanted Tristis for a very long time i just keep holding out till i find some WA's for sale, elsewhere as in someone elese, plenty of people keep them.



killimike said:


> Tristis seem to be the hot stuff right now!
> 
> But how do you mean elsewhere?


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 30, 2011)

Nice Tristis, shane!

I was responsible for the town garbage run while on Council in Alice and it was not uncommon to find this very form riffling through the towns rubbish bins. A good place to look if your after Tristis pics! Have fun explaining it to the copper, though!!


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

Cheers IV, lol

Thats a beatiful spenceri Deka69

heres a picture of my newest addition,


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 30, 2011)

Who'd ya get that off Shane?


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2011)

Pm sent.



Snakeluvver2 said:


> Who'd ya get that off Shane?


----------



## antmisk (May 30, 2011)

*New lacies*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## SamNabz (May 30, 2011)

Wow indeed!


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

Hehe they're awesome Antmisk. How far has the research progressed into the Bell's phase? Is it confirmed that it's co-dominant?


----------



## Torah (May 30, 2011)

antmisk said:


> View attachment 202787
> View attachment 202789
> View attachment 202788


 
wow theyre hott as , what are they ? sorry new to lizards


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 30, 2011)

Lacies. Varanus Varius
The ones with larger yellow blotches are Bell's Phase. And those are gorgoues Antmisk!


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

Torah said:


> wow theyre hott as , what are they ? sorry new to lizards


 Lacies. The ones with the big "blotches" are called Bell's phase

Wow nice timing Batman


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 30, 2011)

Hero's always come in the nic of time. 
Did you breed anything else this year Antmisk?


----------



## Torah (May 30, 2011)

Well they look amazing plus -


Im stoked he rarely uses his hides , which is great for me to be able to watch him , already after 1 week comes up and takes crickets from my hand ... Sweetest lil guy hatched...

Well this is O.J , 4month old Ridge Tail Monitor ...


----------



## crocdoc (May 30, 2011)

saximus said:


> How far has the research progressed into the Bell's phase? Is it confirmed that it's co-dominant?


 I'm not Antmisk, but Bell's phase appears to be normal, Mendelian dominant (not co-dominant).


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

Thanks David I thought that had been overlooked .
If it's dominant though shouldn't that whole clutch be Bell's?

EDIT: Scratch that I just realised why it wouldn't


----------



## antmisk (May 30, 2011)

These are 5 days old. They are from a normal female to a bells male producing 4 bells and 3 normal lace monitors.

Snakeluvver2 I also bred Gillen's, Spencers and tristis orentalis 

Thanks David wasn't sure on the dominant / co dominant, I assumed they were co dominant.


----------



## Tristis (May 30, 2011)

here are some 3 month old ackies, 3 month old next to a 2 day old and a hatchling flavi


----------



## DanTheMan (May 30, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Lacies. Varanus Varius
> The ones with larger yellow blotches are Bell's Phase. And those are gorgoues Antmisk!


 
WRONG!
Whats with the captial letter on the species? Did you mean _Varanus varius_, ignorant child? You didnt even use italics!!


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

Oh schooled!


----------



## dihsmaj (May 30, 2011)

Jannico! Even *I* knew that.
Genus name is capitalised, species name is not!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 30, 2011)

I speak sir not good english.
Next time I'll change my name to Plimpy2.


----------



## DanTheMan (May 31, 2011)

Damn illiterates!


----------



## dozerman (May 31, 2011)

Tristis said:


> here are some 3 month old ackies, 3 month old next to a 2 day old and a hatchling flavi
> View attachment 202810
> View attachment 202811
> View attachment 202812


 
hello Tristis 
Nice growth rate for your accies, hey, nice accies! How are your flavi eggs going? Any more hatchies?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 31, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> I speak sir not good english.
> Next time I'll change my name to Plimpy2.


 
And then if I ask why you did, will the reason be 'it's an in-joke with friends'?


----------



## lizardloco (May 31, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> Settle down buddy. i was asked a question... it would be rude to not reply
> 
> 
> 
> One of my V.Varius. shame the yellow washed


Personally I don't mind the yellow not there. The shape of the head is the best I've ever seen on a lace monitor, they're usually very long.


----------



## saximus (May 31, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> The shape of the head is the best I've ever seen on a lace monitor, they're usually very long.


 That's what led me to ask if it's a female...


----------



## lizardloco (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, males usually have a prehistoric bump on the back of their neck.


----------



## bally (May 31, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> Cheers IV, lol
> 
> Thats a beatiful spenceri Deka69
> 
> heres a picture of my newest addition,




is that one of Peter's??


----------



## XKiller (May 31, 2011)

Yellow washed out of the camera, in person shes very very yellow.. sorry should have said that.



lizardloco said:


> Personally I don't mind the yellow not there. The shape of the head is the best I've ever seen on a lace monitor, they're usually very long.


 
Yes.



bally said:


> is that one of Peter's??


----------



## bally (May 31, 2011)

nice Shane. I have one of his arriving today


----------



## XKiller (May 31, 2011)

Nice one, i was very happy with my new little fellow hes hasnt quite settled down yet but he will get better with time.



bally said:


> nice Shane. I have one of his arriving today



My outher V.varius, took a quick picture before i left home thismorning.
Again hes much yellower in person.


----------



## Tristis (May 31, 2011)

dozerman said:


> hello Tristis
> Nice growth rate for your accies, hey, nice accies! How are your flavi eggs going? Any more hatchies?



hey dozerman, cheers mate.
another flavi hatched today but none for sale yet.


----------



## dozerman (May 31, 2011)

*new additions*

Purchased these guys from Scalymung recently, I dont think they've stopped moving sand since I got them


----------



## blakehose (May 31, 2011)

dozerman said:


> Purchased these guys from Scalymung recently, I dont think they've stopped moving sand since I got them


 
Gouldii are just as your name suggests mate, they are little dozers! Unbelievable how much they excavate in a short time. 
Very nice animals too by the way.


----------



## saximus (May 31, 2011)

They're gorgeous Dozerman. I'm quite annoyed that I couldn't afford them when he had them on offer


----------



## richardsc (Jun 1, 2011)

wait till u see how much sand the adults move


----------



## blakehose (Jun 1, 2011)

saximus said:


> They're gorgeous Dozerman. I'm quite annoyed that I couldn't afford them when he had them on offer



My Sandy's on offer Saximus 
Coming along nicely too!


----------



## saximus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol after my holiday Blake


----------



## dozerman (Jun 1, 2011)

Kudos Scalymung! I thought vaguely that they would behave like my spencers and have their daily digging frenzy then move on. They seem to only stop digging to eat.
Management imposed a " revolving door " policy on my reptile collection, so when I expressed an interest in the flavis I was told I would have to get rid of something to make room.


----------



## richardsc (Jun 1, 2011)

so did u tell them you would get rid of silly rules like that then,lol


----------



## dozerman (Jun 1, 2011)

Its not " them ", its " She ". And after 10 years Im starting to learn that things run a lot smoother when I do as Im told.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 1, 2011)

Great sandies Dozerman!

Here is a tristis pic I like  Horrible composition really, the little bugger moved. But i like it anyway haha.


----------



## Karly (Jun 2, 2011)

dozerman said:


> Purchased these guys from Scalymung recently, I dont think they've stopped moving sand since I got them


 
They love to dig that's for sure! I was going to name mine Komatsu but decided on Kowari after those little marsupials that dig massive burrows :lol:
Here's a really really old pic of my girl doing a bit of interior designing


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tristis Tristis, Tristis Orientalis and Mitchelli.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice tristis.


----------



## Tristis (Jun 2, 2011)

nice flavis dozerman


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 2, 2011)

any full body shots of the mitchel's water monitor Janicco?

I really like that tristis.


----------



## Timcgt (Jun 2, 2011)

My little guy, dodge (not settled on the name yet) the spencer.
Nearly got a good one with the tongue out but the camera didnt keep up!

Can we get some different pics up of spencers with ages?

Mine is 6 weeks so just a baby


----------



## antmisk (Jun 2, 2011)

Spencers hatching to adult


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow the colouring in that second picture is pretty special


----------



## monitordude (Jun 2, 2011)

thats just like mine i think from same parents?


----------



## antmisk (Jun 2, 2011)

Sure are monitordude


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 3, 2011)

> any full body shots of the mitchel's water monitor Janicco?
> 
> I really like that tristis.​



Thanks I'm getting a few more soon as well. 
I can take somefull body shots of it in a few weeks, he's got some grazes on his tail that are caused from him not knowing he is hurting himself, because it has a kink midway down.

Considering paying to amputate it, I'm worried that one day he will get an infection if he cuts himselff again and I don't notice, living in such a damp humid environment.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 3, 2011)

More shots of the _tristis orientalis_ Jannico?


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 3, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Thanks I'm getting a few more soon as well.
> I can take somefull body shots of it in a few weeks, he's got some grazes on his tail that are caused from him not knowing he is hurting himself, because it has a kink midway down.
> 
> Considering paying to amputate it, I'm worried that one day he will get an infection if he cuts himselff again and I don't notice, living in such a damp humid environment.


 
thanks mate


----------



## herptrader (Jun 5, 2011)

I think my Mangroves are starting to get a bit fat and lazy. This guy is spending more and more time just stretched soaking up the rays from the MVB.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 5, 2011)

herptrader said:


> I think my Mangroves are starting to get a bit fat and lazy. This guy is spending more and more time just stretched soaking up the rays from the MVB.


 
Very nice Indicus, do you have any pictures of the setup for that one?


----------



## herptrader (Jun 5, 2011)

They are in a temporary home at the moment. Their new home is partially built ... unfortunately moving house and moving to a house without a work shop has screwed the time lines a bit. I will be definitely posting pics of this setup when I get back into it.



blakehose said:


> Very nice Indicus, do you have any pictures of the setup for that one?


----------



## blakehose (Jun 5, 2011)

herptrader said:


> They are in a temporary home at the moment. Their new home is partially built ... unfortunately moving house and moving to a house without a work shop has screwed the time lines a bit. I will be definitely posting pics of this setup when I get back into it.


 
Sounds good! Looking forward to seeing it, good luck.


----------



## dozerman (Jun 13, 2011)

Spencers monitor digesting lunch


----------



## herptrader (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like she had a pretty decent lunch!



dozerman said:


> Spencers monitor digesting lunch


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

*V. brevicauda*

What do you think?

Wild caught and relocated Short tailed pygmy monitor, less then a week old due to colouration and markings on belly.
Anyone want to confirm it's a V. brevicauda? was hard to get a positive I.D on such a young monitorView attachment 205424


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 13, 2011)

why would you relocate a wild monitor?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 13, 2011)

A V. mitchelli i bred a few years ago.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> why would you relocate a wild monitor?


 
It is/was part of my work, fauna spotter catcher on development sites, in this instance this little guy was within a man made trench soon to be backfilled


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 13, 2011)

> A V. mitchelli i bred a few years ago.



Beautiful!


----------



## dozerman (Jun 13, 2011)

herptrader said:


> Looks like she had a pretty decent lunch!


 
She's a He. She wasn't awake in time for lunch so he ate her lunch too! lol


----------



## Tristis (Jun 14, 2011)

here are some hatchling flavis


----------



## saximus (Jun 14, 2011)

Hehe what a fantastic shot


----------



## SamNabz (Jun 14, 2011)

Love that shot mate, well done.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 14, 2011)

I love the oversized look of the eye in the 3rd guy along, brilliant pic


----------



## blakehose (Jun 14, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Wild caught and relocated Short tailed pygmy monitor, less then a week old due to colouration and markings on belly.
> Anyone want to confirm it's a V. brevicauda? was hard to get a positive I.D on such a young monitorView attachment 205424




If it's V. brevicauda it would be more than a week old. They are absolutely tiny when they first hatch. Hopefully Crocdoc or someone can help out though...



crocdoc said:


> ...or maybe lacies are just a hard act to follow
> 
> hatchling brevicauda


 
Here's an earlier post in the thread to give you an idea


----------



## XKiller (Jun 15, 2011)

Beatiful Indicus Herptrader, 
heres my fella,
V.Indicus. 




And 

V.Scalaris not looking his greatist but worth putting up, wont be mine for much longer.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 15, 2011)

Any monitors below 40cm (besides _brevicauda_) in the hobby?


----------



## herptrader (Jun 15, 2011)

Accies

Tristis aren't much bigger



Snakeluvver3 said:


> Any monitors below 40cm (besides _brevicauda_) in the hobby?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 15, 2011)

Funny, I thought Ackies get from 60 to 70cm..


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 15, 2011)

Gillen's, Storr's, Caudos (class 2) and a couple other I cannot think of right now.


----------



## herptrader (Jun 15, 2011)

They vary quite a bit. I have a breeding female that is well under 30cm's though closer to 40 is more normal.



Snakeluvver3 said:


> Funny, I thought Ackies get from 60 to 70cm..


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 15, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Storr's


I like these.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 15, 2011)

Storr's have become rare in the pet trade in some places like NSW though I have seen them in pet stores and heard reports they are still going strong in Vic and SA. 

I like them too and would love to get some they are class 2 in NSW I think (though my memory is fuzzy).

So as not to distract the picture theme, my first monitor a young Gillen's (I have 2 as of yesterday and already loving them),


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 15, 2011)

YAY! I'll get to add pics to this soon  

I'm getting my first monitor tomorrow, an Ackie 

Better yet..... I'm getting it for free


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 15, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> YAY! I'll get to add pics to this soon
> 
> I'm getting my first monitor tomorrow, an Ackie
> 
> Better yet..... I'm getting it for free


Awesome! You're so lucky!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## saximus (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha! He's smiling


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 16, 2011)

YYAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!    

Got my little guy today  So happy with him. 

I set up his tank and threw in a few crickets to eat whenever he feels. 

After ten minutes of enjoying his basking spot, he ate 5 of them lol. 

Not bad for a freebie lol. 
Anywhere, here are the pics 

(Only handled him, to put in the tank)


----------



## saximus (Jun 16, 2011)

Hehe what a little cutie. Congrats


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 16, 2011)

Woah Pinoy! Sooo adoreable. You must be on cloud 9. Great photography I must say. You'll have ALOT of fun with your new friend. Promise. Feeding monitors is always magnificent.
That 2nd pic is very calender worthy too.


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice ackie, I'm still amazed by how much they can put away when they're hungry.

My male can swallow enormous prey items for his size.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 16, 2011)

Hehe thanks 

Just watching him eat those first few crickets was pretty exciting and unexpected. 

He just went crazy and then started thrashing them about.

So cool!

Oh, and the first pic where I'm holding him was taken with my iPhone


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 16, 2011)

That first pic looks the best of the lot (sharp and lighting wise), very cool, I am amazed how much my tiny Gillen's can swallow.


----------



## SCam (Jun 16, 2011)

Young Mertens


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 16, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> That first pic looks the best of the lot (sharp and lighting wise), very cool, I am amazed how much my tiny Gillen's can swallow.



The first pic is when he was closer to the UV light and in the others he was directly under the flood light and shaking his head like crazy. 

But now I guess I can't use the excuse "it was taken on my phone" lol.


----------



## Karly (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice mertens Scrubby, that setup looks pretty impressive too, got any more pics of it?


----------



## SCam (Jun 22, 2011)

Sure do.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;-P8ptRrM2z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P8ptRrM2z4[/video]

I took this footage last year.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 22, 2011)

what are the dimensions of that scrubbyCam?


----------



## SCam (Jun 23, 2011)

8x3x3ft Made by Snake Whisperer


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 30, 2011)

young female giganteus at snakes downunder in childers

few more from snakes down under
lacey 
perentie again
and i think a mertens water monitor?


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 2, 2011)

Just hatched!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

cute as


----------



## Varanidae (Jul 2, 2011)

very nice crocdoc.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 4, 2011)

don't let this thread die! everone please post some updated photos! 
just for the sake of getting everything started again here some shots.


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 4, 2011)

Man I seriously love those ackies. Can't wait to get one! I like the way you used that skull in the 3rd photo too Jordan. Most of the time they are just sitting there, but yours is actually parts of the landscape


----------



## herptrader (Jul 4, 2011)

He almost looks sunburnt!


----------



## Tristis (Jul 4, 2011)

these flavis hatched last week


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 4, 2011)

their crackers tristis!

thanks herptrader and snakenbake!


----------



## Troy06 (Jul 4, 2011)

love the pics every one


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## vampstorso (Jul 5, 2011)

Crocdoc they are absolutely stunning!!!
So adorable!


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh man crocdoc they are wicked!!! Their colouring is amazing. How long are they roughly?


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 5, 2011)

gorgeous crocodoc!


----------



## lacerevelation (Jul 5, 2011)

My Beautiful girl
View attachment 208064


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, David.

Very healthy looking hatchies there, thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## lacerevelation (Jul 5, 2011)

*my darling girl*


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 5, 2011)

Just brought this guy/girl home


----------



## blakehose (Jul 5, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Just brought this guy/girl home
> View attachment 208089



That looks familiar :S ??


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah it's still at your home, in your enclosure in that photo!- Thanx man.
I'm so happy with him [going to call it a him for now]
Got his old log and hide and slate bits in the new enclosure with him, fresh water and new substrate, I'll let him settle in but I'm sure he'll be happy here.
I've got a smile from ear to ear. Such a goodun. Cheers again Blake!


----------



## blakehose (Jul 5, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Yeah it's still at your home, in your enclosure in that photo!- Thanx man.
> I'm so happy with him [going to call it a him for now]
> Got his old log and hide and slate bits in the new enclosure with him, fresh water and new substrate, I'll let him settle in but I'm sure he'll be happy here.
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. Such a goodun. Cheers again Blake!



Glad to hear that you're happy with 'him'. Truly a beautiful animal!
Look forward to catching up with you and Troy in the near future.


----------



## Tristis (Jul 5, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> their crackers tristis!
> 
> thanks herptrader and snakenbake!



cheers mate nice ackie


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!


SnakeNBake said:


> How long are they roughly?


I've weighed them but haven't measured them because they're so squirmy! They're around 120-150 mm SVL, 280-300mm total length


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 17, 2011)

*New Ackie enclosure*

Thought I'd post some pics of my new ackie enclosure. I've put a lot of work into it and very happy with the way it's turned out. They can move between levels through a hole so they are free to roam throughout the entire space. They have surprised me with how good they are at climbing the rock walls.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 17, 2011)

wow ron That is an amazing tank loos great
What are the dimensions of it? and being using the height?


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks mate, I'm actually very proud of it so feels good to know other people like it too. It's approx. 900L X 550W X 1400H.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 17, 2011)

yer you should be very proud  did you build or buy the tank? and whats the background made of? (if you dont mind sharing)


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks mate. The Cabinet was made by a cabinet maker relatively cheaply. The background in the top section is a Universal Rock background I got for a steal from an aquarium that was shutting down. The wall in the bottom section is made from epoxy resin mixed with red desert sand. The lights are GU10 halogen globes for basking and fluorescent tubes for background light. The paint on the inside is dulux Tuscan Suede from Bunnings. It's textured so looks better with the fake rock background.


----------



## XKiller (Jul 20, 2011)

V.Scalaris,


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 20, 2011)

Love _V.scalaris_. Awesome shots, Shane


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 23, 2011)

awesome shots everyone gotta love monitors i dont have one but i love them



ShaneWright said:


> V.Scalaris,


 also what camera do you us


----------



## Tristis (Aug 3, 2011)

cant let this thread die!
heres a few flavi pics


----------



## metalboy (Aug 3, 2011)

best thred ever!!


----------



## OzGecko (Aug 3, 2011)

Thought I'd add another old pic to keep this going.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice flavi there tristis!


----------



## mrkos (Aug 4, 2011)

my v gilleni enjoying his newly set up enclosure


----------



## XKiller (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm asumeing your asking me "what camera do you use' lol D90




lizardman59 said:


> awesome shots everyone gotta love monitors i dont have one but i love them
> 
> also what camera do you us


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 4, 2011)

Bath time for Mt Isa Accies






E


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 4, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Thanks mate. The Cabinet was made by a cabinet maker relatively cheaply. The background in the top section is a Universal Rock background I got for a steal from an aquarium that was shutting down. The wall in the bottom section is made from epoxy resin mixed with red desert sand. The lights are GU10 halogen globes for basking and fluorescent tubes for background light. The paint on the inside is dulux Tuscan Suede from Bunnings. It's textured so looks better with the fake rock background.



What temp range do you get out of the GU10 globes??


----------



## Tristis (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Jordan, i cant wait till they are a bit bigger and start to get brighter.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 4, 2011)

The temps in the original setup were in the low 60s (see pic) I have since adjusted things and. The temps now sit between 65 & 70 deg which I believe is perfect for Accies. The ambient temps in the top section are around 28 deg. GU10 are by far the most efficient and cheapest bulbs I trailed. The advantage is that they provide a very hot basking spot without increasing the overall temps too much.








mad4400 said:


> What temp range do you get out of the GU10 globes??


----------



## metalboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Where do we find these bulbs??


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 4, 2011)

You can get the fitting and bulb from bunnings for $16. You can buy the bulbs for around $3 or less if you buy in bulk. I've seen them in packs if 20 at the supermarket.


----------



## metalboy (Aug 5, 2011)

ohhh cool 
i have the bunnings fittings 
i thought GU10 might have been some specific sort of bulb
man tomorrow is coming so slow cant wait to pick up my new accie


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheers Rondo. Will give them another look.


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 8, 2011)

Update: Some days it just pays to open the incubator, after 235 days of nothing:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 8, 2011)

That is the sweetest sight ever


----------



## Karly (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations Crocdoc! Another beautiful batch of babies


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 8, 2011)

They look great Croc doc year after year beautiful little lacies such a long incubation time


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 8, 2011)

If I had the space I'd get one of these guys in a heartbeat. Pretty much my ultimate reptile.


----------



## thomasbecker (Aug 8, 2011)

If I lived somewhere a bit warmer, I would definitely get some of those lacies off you. Best looking I've seen


----------



## tommybone (Aug 8, 2011)

If only i had my class 2 lic. I would love to get one!


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 9, 2011)

Never get tired of seeing your hatchie lacies, David.

They always look so healthy mate well done.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 9, 2011)

wow what a great suprise. 
well done buddy keep us updated with pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## bally (Aug 11, 2011)

my spencers

View attachment 213462


----------



## TWENTY B (Aug 11, 2011)

link fail 
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Skrillex (Aug 11, 2011)

how much are lace monitors worth crocdoc


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 11, 2011)

I've just responded to your PM, Skrillex, but now that I've seen your signature on this post I have realised you're in the USA. You'll have to source some over there, I'm afraid.


----------



## ingie (Aug 13, 2011)

This is one of my new additions, a 'rescue' spencers who is 7 years old, the size of an adult ackie, and has gout in his elbow from a poor diet and low heat. He has a lot of character I love him/her. I just set this enclosure up yesterday with things I already had around the house, so I still need to do some tweaking.







That large bit of thick bark behind the branch is curved and hollow so he has a huge but snug hiding spot





He has started to shed between his back legs and is a beautiful crisp white underneath 





You can see that between his nostril and the tip of his snout, his skin has been rubbed back to the cartilage from rubbing on his previous mesh enclosure. It is the same on the other side 





This is my new baby spencers, perfect in every way  (I am interested in getting a second baby if anyone reading will have any hatching soon? Preferably with thick white banding).

Again I just set this enclosure up with random stuff from around the house, so I will see if he makes good use of the furniture and tweak it from there! 






Where's Wally? 





Enclosure shot. I really like the outdoor floodlight globes from Bunnings, so I will get one to replace that current globe.





This is Bowser the black Mertens. He is a big boy but handles really well. Sorry about the artsy shot I was trying to make him look more appealing to my non reptile friends lol.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow ingie, you really are a sucker for the sick ones. Good luck with him. It's hard for me to imagine how someone could neglect such a magnificent animal.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 13, 2011)

Ingie to the rescue again.


----------



## ingie (Aug 14, 2011)

I was reading this thread and saw someone recommend the GU10 globes. Has anyone seen the 50watt halogen flood lights with an ES fitting? They only come in one wattage (at Bunnings) but are a mixture of the big thick glassed outdoor flood lights, and the GU10. I put one of them in a lamp next to the 60 watt spot globes I usually get, and the 50 watt one felt much hotter immediately. Would be perfect for hatchling or small monitor basking spots. Am yet to try it at home where I can measure the temps though. I will take a photo of the box if anyone is interested!


----------



## monitordude (Aug 14, 2011)

nice ingie, what substrate is that?


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 14, 2011)

ingie said:


> Has anyone seen the 50watt halogen flood lights with an ES fitting? They only come in one wattage (at Bunnings) but are a mixture of the big thick glassed outdoor flood lights, and the GU10. Would be perfect for hatchling or small monitor basking spots.


Is the box blue with a red corner and the bulb made by Nelson (or, alternatively, a light blue box with a bulb made by Philips)? I've been using those bulbs for 10-11 years and I think they're the ideal bulb for monitors as they're made of tough glass, give off a really nice, white light and they heat up the basking spot without overheating the entire enclosure.


ingie said:


> Would be perfect for hatchling or small monitor basking spots.


They're good for larger monitors, too, for they are small enough that three or more can be put together in a row.


----------



## ingie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes that is them Crocdoc! I put them in a few of my tanks this morning and am very impressed.






The substrate is rice husks from my local produce store. I had to buy 140kg lol but I love it! Looks great and can go on the garden when finished.


----------



## r3ptilian (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is a few more








Ingie those Spencers are cool, probably 1 of my fav monitors. I'll have to take some pics of my little fella "Frank" and upload em.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 14, 2011)

r3pitilian are photo's 4,5 panpotes?


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 14, 2011)

That's _V. panoptes rubidus_, the Western Australian subspecies


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks crocodoc.


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 16, 2011)

Another clutch hatched this week so I took some quick shots as I moved them from the incubator into an enclosure. 

They're incredibly active and fast, so were scurrying non-stop.










I tried tilting the tub for one shot, to get them closer together.


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 16, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> Another clutch hatched this week so I took some quick shots as I moved them from the incubator into an enclosure.





Oh my crocdoc those are stunning! got anymore pictures?


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 16, 2011)

Look great David you will be busy


----------



## PeppersGirl (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in love with those little stripy tails!!


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 16, 2011)

Skink-man said:


> Oh my crocdoc those are stunning! got anymore pictures?


Thanks! I'll leave them alone for a while to feed and grow and will then start taking individual photographs of them. They colour up after a couple of weeks of growing.


----------



## jahan (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice animals crocdoc.
Are they all born with white tongues?
I see in the 3rd pic,the three in the top corner,
the one in the middle has a white tongue.
Am I seeing correct.


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 16, 2011)

They have a pink tongue with a whitish upper surface, much like the adults.


----------



## tommybone (Aug 16, 2011)

hi david, how much do your lacys go for?


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 16, 2011)

I've sent you a PM


----------



## metalboy (Aug 16, 2011)

Can u pm me a price also please


----------



## mrkos (Aug 16, 2011)

cant stop watching these awesom little critters just had one giving me the tough stare


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 16, 2011)

A few days ago I snapped some photographs of a young monitor I was sending interstate. This is three weeks' growth, photographed in the same container for scale:





Aside from the growth spurt, they really seem to colour up in those first few weeks. Check out how yellow this one turned out to be after a few weeks. The photograph doesn't really show how bright the yellow is. This photo comparison is not to scale.





A shot that shows the colour a bit better.


----------



## timmy82 (Aug 16, 2011)

here a few more of some of my guys 
first up is my black headed 













here is my sandie which i picked up from tristis on sat 









hard day at work poor little guy crashed lol






ackies


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome looking monitors Timmy


----------



## davebarrow (Aug 16, 2011)

does any one have a cheap sand monitor and will freight to Gosford or somewhere on the central coast

cheers dave

0427315164

or does anyone have a small monitor like a black headed for a very cheap price and is on licence
or some type of little monitor

cheers dave


----------



## XKiller (Aug 18, 2011)

One of my beauitiful lace monitors.. 





A hatchling spencers monitor no longer mine took the picture before i droped him of, but thought id through this picture up, hes being rude pokeing his tongue at me.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 18, 2011)

nice shane! great capture on the second one!


----------



## Stath (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's one of new addition, Asmo.
He's from crocdoc's clutch that hatched july 4th.



Edit- Forgot to mention he's a Lacie


----------



## XKiller (Aug 18, 2011)

Great new addition!, i was lucky enough to get 2 lacies of David about 3 years ago.... they are and have remained my favourate animals in my collection and i spend the most time with and it all has payed of...


----------



## Stath (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers Shane, if thats one of them you posted a pic of at the top of the page, hes stunning!, and great shot getting the flick!


----------



## XKiller (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah thats a pic of one of them, the outher is quite stunning yellow... cheers.


----------



## Tristis (Aug 22, 2011)

nice monitors everyone, keep the pics coming.
these little guys are getting brighter and brighter.


----------



## herptrader (Aug 23, 2011)

Talking about travelling interstate we are looking forward to catching up with you at the VHS meeting (in Melbourne) on September 21. I guess bringing some of these guys with you as part of your "show and tell" is out of the question.

(BTW VHS meetings are open to all with a small cover charge for non members.)



crocdoc said:


> A few days ago I snapped some photographs of a young monitor I was sending interstate. This is three weeks' growth, photographed in the same container for scale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 23, 2011)

Ha, I wish I could bring a few of the babies along to the talk!


----------



## trader (Aug 23, 2011)

a thread I posted last week most of you may be interested in: 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...n-42/honor-dr-david-kirshner-speaking-168316/


----------



## richardsc (Aug 23, 2011)

there coloring up nicely tristis,very nice flavis


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Aug 29, 2011)

bump


----------



## XKiller (Aug 30, 2011)

Tree goanna lol, V.panoptes picture taken last year in St George.


----------



## Sinners121 (Sep 2, 2011)

anyone got picks of any v.tristis tristis??


----------



## richardsc (Sep 3, 2011)

a couple of my flavies


----------



## saximus (Sep 3, 2011)

Love that first one Richard. Looks like you have a pretty awesome set up for them


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 4, 2011)

I some a few lacy pictures to add. All wild fellas. Very hard to get close up shots as they run off so quickly. But my husband has mentioned buying me a new zoom lens for my new camera which will be awesome 
Hat Head National Park





Point Perpendicular - Dunbogan









Mariah National Park - Kempsey





Kempsey Racetrack





And my Sleeping Beauty - Rescue from Hat Head National Park


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 4, 2011)

Great shots of a wild lacies that first one is huge a 300-500 zoom lens works well I nwvwe see my lacie curled up like that just my snakes


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting that you saw two Bell's phase lacies. There are only a couple of spots along the coast where Bell's phase are normally seen. What happened to the rescue, hit by a car or taken by a cat?


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 4, 2011)

It was hit by a car. Poor bugger


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 4, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> Interesting that you saw two Bell's phase lacies. There are only a couple of spots along the coast where Bell's phase are normally seen. What happened to the rescue, hit by a car or taken by a cat?



The bells lacies are quite popular around here. See them as often as the normal ones. He was on the road so I presume he was clipped by a car. He was bleeding from the mouth so wasn't sure if he has brain damage but he also has a small graze on his jaw, too. He still hasn't lifted his head up but he has slepted curled up like in the photo above for the past 3 days. I haven't disturbed him.


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Kathy, I just saw your other thread with that little rescued lacie in there and wanted to say good on you for taking care of it.

I was just wondering though, as you said you haven't disturbed it, are you sure it's alive? Does it open its eyes when you enter the room or move etc?

Also, what is the temperature in that enclosure?


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 4, 2011)

I was going to ask the temperature as well, and whether or not it has hide spots. It's unusual for young lacies to sleep out in the open like that.


----------



## Royziee (Sep 4, 2011)

So is there a difference between a Goanna and lace monitor? Or is lace monitor just a more politically correct name?


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 4, 2011)

Royziee said:


> So is there a difference between a Goanna and lace monitor? Or is lace monitor just a more politically correct name?



Monitor = Goanna


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 4, 2011)

'Goanna' is the Australian slang for monitor lizards in general. It comes from the early misunderstanding that they were iguanas (as does the Afrikaans name for monitor, 'leguaan'). There are around 26 species of monitor (or goanna) in Australia. The common slang for lace monitor is 'tree goanna'.


----------



## Royziee (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks heaps for the explanation guys


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Hi Kathy, I just saw your other thread with that little rescued lacie in there and wanted to say good on you for taking care of it.
> 
> I was just wondering though, as you said you haven't disturbed it, are you sure it's alive? Does it open its eyes when you enter the room or move etc?
> 
> Also, what is the temperature in that enclosure?



Thank Sam for your kind words. Yes he alive. I can see him breathing and just 5 minutes ago I actually reached in and lightly touched him and he moved and opened his eyes. But otherwise, no, he does not open his eyes or move when we hears us.  if he does know we are there, he is ignoring us or he is deaf  

His basking spot is 53c. Where he is laying (in the above photo) is 39c and the air temperature is fairly warm, too. I have a light on one of them thermostats that measures air temperature, set to its max, and at the moment the light is off. But I also have a heatcord on the floor to keep him warm overnight when I turn the light off. Heatcord stays on all day, all night.

Crocdoc he does have a hide. I made a "log" from a cardboard box in the cool end of his enclosure but he seems to stay in the warm end except for this photo when I put the box over him.


----------



## mister3 (Sep 4, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> Another clutch hatched this week so I took some quick shots as I moved them from the incubator into an enclosure.


 beautiful lacies! wish there were more of those floating around here


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey peeps,
I'm thinking about getting my first monitor.. probably not for a while as i need to do alot of research. What's a good starter monitor?, the general idea i've seen on the forums in ackies, could you keep them for life in a 4x2x2?, i could probably bang up a larger enclosure if needed...


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 4, 2011)

Kathy, if it were me I'd be getting rid of that kitty litter substrate and would put something in there that holds humidity better. I'd also give the monitor a tighter, more secure hide spot (and a fair number of them, so it had a choice).


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok. Thank you for your help  and I forgot about two good monitor books sitting in my bookcase so did some reading up and found the answers to my next lot of questions. Mix of the peat, dirt, some mulch, too, and work on some furniture in there too. Very sorry to snatch the attention of this thread. But its all been very helpful.


----------



## richardsc (Sep 6, 2011)

sugar cane mulch is what i use for a few of my species







couple of my lacies


----------



## sobrien (Sep 6, 2011)

have a guess..


----------



## Nash1990 (Sep 6, 2011)

First two wild lace monitors found this season.

Spring is here


----------



## thomasbecker (Sep 6, 2011)

That first pic looks freaky!


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 6, 2011)

Sobrien, I'm guessing those were taken on Komodo itself rather than Rinca. They look like Komodo dragons rather than Rinca dragons.


----------



## sobrien (Sep 7, 2011)

There's a keen eye! The juvenile was on Rinca and was in the tree directly opposite the ranger 'office' and the second picture is from Komodo. Just an amazing place. I can't wait to go back.

Some more..


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 7, 2011)

How far away were you from them? I am presuming you had a good zoom lens on your camera because who would be silly to lay on the ground in front of one of them.


----------



## sobrien (Sep 7, 2011)

I was further than it would appear from those photos. I also had two guides either side and a keen eyed girlfriend all wielding fierce weaponry...(forked sticks) watching my back.


----------



## zeke (Sep 13, 2011)

just wondering when there might be some ackies or some other small species of monitor hatchies up for sale as im currently thinking about getting into monitors and i think it will be better to start with a small monitor then a large one


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 13, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> I am presuming you had a good zoom lens on your camera because who would be silly to lay on the ground in front of one of them.


They're not quite the demons everyone makes them out to be. If you've ever been to a picnic ground that has foraging lace monitors, these guys are similarly behaved - just many times larger! You wouldn't want to do something suddenly, like trip and fall over in front of one, but otherwise for the most part they are just mildly curious. As one goes further away from the ranger stations the dragons often become warier and are more frightened and annoyed than anything else. At first, when seen from a distance, they duck their head down (as a lace monitor would) in the hopes they haven't been seen, but when you get close they puff up their throat and slowly walk away or, in some instances, hold their ground and try to tail-whip if you get too close. Some just look bored by yet more tourists wanting to take their photo. The scariest moment we had was when one of my mates accidentally dropped his backpack while we were photographing a couple of huge males outside the ranger station on Komodo. One of the dragons raced over at surprising speed, thinking it was food. My mates and I muttered "nobody move a muscle" and waited until the dragon calmed down out of 'food brain' mode.

The small ones look a lot like their closest relatives, lace monitors:








The big ones are unmistakeable!





Here's one of the males near the ranger station on Komodo coming over to check me out. A few seconds after I snapped this the ranger advised me to step back. 






I put together a video - I was silly enough to use copyrighted music, so it's been removed by youtube . Unfortunately, the editing only makes sense when the music track is included.
[video=youtube;z85V2k4TWDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z85V2k4TWDs[/video]
At 3:06 there's a short clip of a dragon approaching me out of curiosity - in the unedited clip it got close enough that the video was mostly scales walking past, but the ranger quietly held his stick out below the camera to let the dragon know the limit of how close it could get. I was very impressed that he didn't walk out in front of the lens to do this and the stick didn't show up on camera.


----------



## saximus (Sep 13, 2011)

Gosh they're beautiful creatures David. What's it like to see them in real life and to be so close to them?


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 13, 2011)

As Sobrien said, I can't wait to go back there, either.


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 13, 2011)

Great pics and clip, David. Komodo's are just magnificent.


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 13, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> As Sobrien said, I can't wait to go back there, either.



David, was there much involved in getting to the islands? I'm guessing you had to fly to a mainland and then smaller planes/boats to the islands?


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 13, 2011)

Thwy look brilliant and huge David have to start planning a trip there myself.I presume you would have to travel to the nearest international airport then travel on to Komodo Island


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 13, 2011)

Easiest way is to fly into Denpasar, Bali, then on a smaller flight to Flores. From there, boat to the islands. People also go from Denpasar to Sumbawa and hit the islands from the west, but most people do it from Flores so it is quite easy to find a boat, guide etc. Rather than go on a tour, three of us just found someone that could organise the boat etc and then negotiated. We stayed on the boat at night, sleeping out on the deck, and the crew provided all meals (traditional Indonesian gorengs, mostly) often mixed in with fish bought from passing boats. 

Bring snorkelling or diving gear if you go, as there's a lot to see under water as well as above and the dragons do nothing during the heat of the mid-day sun, anyway.


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 13, 2011)

Crocdoc, are Iace Monitors more closely related to Komodo Dragons than Asian Water Monitors? I would have assumed AWMs are closer relatives based on their distribution.

Have there been any genetic studies regarding the origins of these species?


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Sep 13, 2011)

i might be getting a monitor soon so can someone tell what would be better for a first monitor a ackie or a storrs?. 
and what do their basking temps need to be.


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 13, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Crocdoc, are Iace Monitors more closely related to Komodo Dragons than Asian Water Monitors? I would have assumed AWMs are closer relatives based on their distribution.


Distribution isn't always reliable. There are iguanas and boas on Madagascar, even though Africa has agamids and pythons. South America has side-necked turtles more closely related to Australian side-necked turtles than to the other freshwater turtles one would find in North and Central America. China has a true alligator, even though the rest of the old world only has crocodiles. The list goes on.

Water monitors are quite distantly related from all other Australasian monitors and are usually placed in their own subgenus. 




Rondo said:


> Have there been any genetic studies regarding the origins of these species?


Yes. DNA, mitochondrial DNA, chromosome configuration, micro-complement fixation, hemipenal structure, tooth structure and several other features (some really unusual, unique features not found in other monitors as well). All point to the Komodo dragon being more closely related to lace monitors than to any other living monitor and, sister to the lace monitor/Komodo monitor clade is the tree crocodile, _Varanus salvadorii_. What's more, fossil evidence suggests that the lineage of _Varanus komodoensis _and other, similar, giant monitors (such as _Varanus priscus_) evolved in Australia.

Lizardz_11 - either one, but I'd probably go with the ackies first. Basking temp should be around 50-55C (surface temperature) for an adult, perhaps a bit lower if they're really tiny when you get them (~45C).


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks crocdoc, very interesting. I'll have to dig up some of the literature when I get a chance.


----------



## CivicDemon (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey everyone i have ben keeping lizards for a long time now, i currently have A Pair of bearded dragons, A PLated Lizard, A Frilled Dragon, and just recently after a long time of wanting one i got a Red Ackie, So i have it in a 4x2x2 enclosure and im using a organic dirt mix with Sand as a substrate and i have about 4 inches of substrate in the front of the cage since the panel only goes 4 inches up and in the back i have about 6 inches high spots with half logs over the dirt so the Ackie can did and make its burro. What els should i add in the cage for it. i have the basking spot at 130 F and the rest of the cage is around 80 cool side and 89 to 94 hot side. i have one half log on the cool side of the cage and one in the middle. is there anything els anyone can think of that i might need ?


----------



## whyme (Sep 13, 2011)

Something we found in Alice.


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 13, 2011)

whyme said:


> Something we found in Alice.


Nice Black Headed monitor.


----------



## monitordude (Sep 14, 2011)

beatuiful tristis, found many like that in alice, never get sick of seeing them.


----------



## whyme (Sep 14, 2011)

monitordude said:


> beatuiful tristis, found many like that in alice, never get sick of seeing them.


 Could never get sick of things like that


----------



## Tristis (Sep 14, 2011)

hey monitordude did you get any pics of your monitors yet?


----------



## monitordude (Sep 14, 2011)

when did i say id put some up? :lol:
ill get some, but didnt know i needed too...


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 14, 2011)

My Lacies and Spencers.

Skittles





Snickers




Lasy (she has MBD, because the previous owner obviously knew what was best for her, instead of listening to the experts)




And Tonka (like a Tonka Truck)


----------



## Tristis (Sep 14, 2011)

monitordude said:


> when did i say id put some up? :lol:
> ill get some, but didnt know i needed too...



you said in the perentie thread you would post some pics of your perenties and pit, why not post the pics here.


----------



## monitordude (Sep 14, 2011)

oh yeah now i remember, haha will post some when its light and remember


----------



## Karly (Sep 14, 2011)

This big guy was playing golf with us the other day


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 14, 2011)

^ wow! he is SO stocky!


----------



## Erebos (Sep 14, 2011)

That is so cool. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 14, 2011)

awesome panpotes!


----------



## blakehose (Sep 14, 2011)

That's a very healthy looking animal! Now post some pics of yours Karly  You have some beautiful varanids...


----------



## Karly (Sep 14, 2011)

He was very cool.... needless to say with distractions like this at the local golf course, I'm pretty hopeless at golf lol ;-)

He was very cool.... needless to say with distractions like this at the local golf course, I'm pretty hopeless at golf lol ;-)

Here you go Blake, just since you asked so nicely 

Flicker the lace monitor. One of crocdoc's gorgeous little babies of course!






Coming in for a sniff at the camera










And Oliver my Mertens


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 18, 2011)

Update shots. Blake.... you need to come visit us


----------



## Tristis (Sep 19, 2011)

nice monitors, keep the pics coming.
here is a 4 month old flavi next to a 4 day old one.


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## NathanBennett (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I was just wondering how these guys handle, like can you pat them or carry them outside etc?
I have a couple of snakes, including a GTP and after getting a couple more GTPs, I would love to look into getting one of these.


----------



## mister3 (Sep 20, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> **PICS**


 gettin' busy on the living room floor!


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 20, 2011)

NathanBennett said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering how these guys handle, like can you pat them or carry them outside etc?


Define 'these guys' and we may be able to answer your question.


----------



## lacerevelation (Sep 20, 2011)

*bub*


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like another clutch of lacie eggs maybe on the way David great pics and animals how are your bells would they be up to breeding age next season I believe they breed about 16 month or similiar


----------



## NathanBennett (Sep 20, 2011)

By "these guys" I mean lace monitors etc


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 22, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Looks like another clutch of lacie eggs maybe on the way David great pics and animals how are your bells would they be up to breeding age next season I believe they breed about 16 month or similiar


I don't like to push my animals too quickly. She's two, now, and getting there but I'll put another year's growth on her before I try anything


NathanBennett said:


> By "these guys" I mean lace monitors etc


I'd probably lean towards the 'etc' then, rather than lace monitors. They can become quiet, but they're not the sort of thing you want to trust too far because they have a strong feeding response which is easily triggered and the bite is quite damaging. If you haven't kept monitors before, I'd recommend something else to start with so that you get a feel for monitor behaviour and then get lacies later. Mine are really 'tame', but the male gets into food brain mode at unexpected times and then it gets 'interesting'. One minute he's calmly watching you change the lightbulb in the enclosure, with only vague interest, then a fraction of a second later there's a full-sized male lace monitor running straight at you.

The important thing with monitors is that you don't force handle them when they're small if you want to get them tame. Let them go through their silly nervous stage, first, so that they're approaching you rather than vice versa.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 23, 2011)

Goblin's first day out, still yet to have a substantial meal for the season, but not bad after 120 days of brumation. And the escape artist, already wolfing back the quail and mice.


----------



## Beard (Sep 23, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 23, 2011)

They're looking great, Richard. Had NeLiSh on the floor next to me as I looked at your image and your female is almost the spitting image of her.

Beard - _really_ old joke. Still funny, though.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks David, if she ever achives NeLiSH's offspring producing capability I'll be over the moon! I still find it difficult portraying your monitors in their true colours. The yellows are so intense they seem to wash out and appear white.

Beard-Really old monitor too!

Washing day! She only ever does this in her mates enclosure?!


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 23, 2011)

She's beautiful. Interesting that you say she only does that in her mate's enclosure - NeLiSh will rub her face in the faeces of other monitors. It reminds me of a dog rolling in rotten things.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 23, 2011)

Very interesting David, I've known my female to do exactly the same thing, also with Kangaroo faeces and old elapid skin (the stuff I use to keep Goblin off the computer). The skin has to be a few weeks old, though and she approaches it very hesitantly. Come to think of it, I've never seen Goblin do this in her "territory"?! Occasionally, I can get her to have multiple baths a day, simply by leaving both enclosures open and changing Goblin's water for fresh each time she dirties it.

Perhaps water's a great way to spread your scent even further? I wonder if this is known to happen in the wild??


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 23, 2011)

Heres one I found at Kings Billabong whilst camping last weekend:


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 26, 2011)

Got this comical shot yesterday. I heard them shuffling around on the floor and was surprised to see them mating near the kitchen - they have rarely ever mated on the floor and I haven't seen them do that for several years. When I got closer I discovered why.

Normally the female will squeeze out from under the male if he tries to mount her on the floor, then makes a hasty retreat to the rug and waits for him there. It seems she was checking out one of my thongs (flip-flops to the Americans among you) and was in the process of crawling through the strap when the male approached. I'm guessing the friction of the thong on the floor prevented her from being able to squeeze out from under him. The other thong can be seen behind them.


----------



## Wally (Sep 26, 2011)

Normally girls take off the thong first.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 26, 2011)

Now you'll be able to auction you thongs and the "love rug"!


----------



## Varanus1 (Sep 27, 2011)

There's almost a genuine look of dismay on her face there David  Very cool pic!


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 27, 2011)

Gotta love the way you let your adult lace monitors walk around your apartment you have trained them well David


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 27, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Gotta love the way you let your adult lace monitors walk around your apartment you have trained them well David


I wish that were the case - _they_ have _me_ well trained, as they insist on being let out and I have to comply. When I get a chance I'll post an updated video of them 'asking' to be let out, for it's pretty funny (and indicative of the intelligence of monitors).


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 28, 2011)

Now that's what you call "Being taken advantage of"



crocdoc said:


> Got this comical shot yesterday. I heard them shuffling around on the floor and was surprised to see them mating near the kitchen - they have rarely ever mated on the floor and I haven't seen them do that for several years. When I got closer I discovered why.
> 
> Normally the female will squeeze out from under the male if he tries to mount her on the floor, then makes a hasty retreat to the rug and waits for him there. It seems she was checking out one of my thongs (flip-flops to the Americans among you) and was in the process of crawling through the strap when the male approached. I'm guessing the friction of the thong on the floor prevented her from being able to squeeze out from under him. The other thong can be seen behind them.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 3, 2011)

New meaning to a lace Thong ^^^ 

Great thread guys lots of kool pics and some awesome monitors getting about.

I have been checkin out Monitors for a few months now and have my eye/heart set on the smaller V.Brevicauda  Fingers crossed,...that makes it happen doesn't it? 

Anyway thought I'd add a coupla pics from the last ACTHA yearly expo 

View attachment 220243
View attachment 220244
View attachment 220245
View attachment 220246
View attachment 220247


----------



## cadwallader (Oct 3, 2011)

sleeping in water bowl 1.5 hours after lights off


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 5, 2011)

This is my mate Frank, doin what he does best.. not much at all hahaha


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Oct 5, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> View attachment 220586
> This is my mate Frank, doin what he does best.. not much at all hahaha



his looking good r3ptillian. what is he exactly?


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 6, 2011)

That's a Spencer's monitor, _Varanus spenceri_. Still young, but any chance Frank is a Francis, r3ptilian?


----------



## Sinners121 (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone got some pics of Varanus tristis tristis??
Cheers


----------



## Varanus1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Meet the family


----------



## Tristis (Oct 7, 2011)

very nice bells


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 7, 2011)

"Boss" is looking ....Boss!


----------



## Varanus1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 8, 2011)

Sinners121 said:


> Anyone got some pics of Varanus tristis tristis??


My photos, but not my animal.


----------



## Tristis (Oct 8, 2011)

i have a male Tristis tristis that looks the same as that one, that animals is at wild life world yes?


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 8, 2011)

I think it has another name now, but yes, same animal.


----------



## Sinners121 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheers im looking at getting some  great pics


----------



## cadwallader (Oct 8, 2011)

That is the nicest V.t.t i have seen...


----------



## Tristis (Oct 8, 2011)

im waiting for a sunny day to take some good pic of this guy.
the flash washes out the fluro colours.


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 8, 2011)

Our little girl.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 9, 2011)

Couple of shots of my female Mangrove Monitor, v.indicus. This is a beautiful monitor and one of my favourites of the species I've kept. This is the only monitor I have at the moment until our new house is built, should finish in about 7 weeks.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saximus (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow what a stunner Simon. Looks like she's pretty cool with handling too?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 9, 2011)

She's a stunner alright. As it always goes, photos don't do her justice. To be honest this is the first time I've held her for any length of time in about 3 months. Normally she gets lifted out of the enclosure straight into a holding tub for cleaning then straight back in. No longer than 10 secs at a time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 9, 2011)

How big is the tank, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 9, 2011)

6ft tank at the moment. Large indoor/outdoor enclosure at our new house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin (Oct 9, 2011)

thats probably the best looking mangrove Ive seen.. absolutely fantastic animal simon. and great pics too.
do you mind me asking who bred that one of who you got it from please? pm me if you prefer not to post


----------



## CBear (Oct 9, 2011)

Some awesome monitors everyone 

Here are a couple of ours  our gillens & two locales of Storrs (Qld & NT)


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 9, 2011)

Colin said:


> thats probably the best looking mangrove Ive seen.. absolutely fantastic animal simon. and great pics too.
> do you mind me asking who bred that one of who you got it from please? pm me if you prefer not to post


 
Thanks Colin. She's a gorgeous animal no doubt! Bought her earlier this year from affroalex, not sure who bred her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin (Oct 9, 2011)

thats for that simon.. shes an absolute stunner!!


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 10, 2011)

CBear said:


> Some awesome monitors everyone
> 
> Here are a couple of ours  our gillens & two locales of Storrs (Qld & NT)



Love those Storrs! How old are they? 

Here is another photo of our bells (Lulu).


----------



## Tristis (Oct 23, 2011)

heres are some pics of my sand monitors,
and some hatchling from a few days ago.


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 29, 2011)

She just _might_ be gravid, what do you think? 









The boy


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 29, 2011)

I like "the boy" Crocodoc! a stunner for sure!


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 29, 2011)

The girl is cute. She has her moments. This is her earlier in the week (she laid eggs on Thursday).


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 29, 2011)

So Crocodoc what is the gestation period (is that the right word for reptiles lol) for lacies?
And is it similar to other monitors?
thanks 
Jordan


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 29, 2011)

I like both ; Alex has a stunning head, he must be even more impressive in person!


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 29, 2011)

Alex is brilliant yellow in person. No photograph ever captures it. Jordan, typically around 30 days from first mating to egg laying (15-18 days from ovulation to egg laying). Her shortest has been 21 days from first mating to egg laying.


----------



## nemesis (Oct 29, 2011)

crocdoc ur male lacie has the most amazing face and eyes!


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Oct 30, 2011)

bump dont let this thread die


----------



## Boney (Oct 30, 2011)

they have taken to the shade todayView attachment 223633
View attachment 223634
View attachment 223635


----------



## Karly (Oct 31, 2011)

Crocdoc how many clutches would you usually get in a year?


----------



## DanN (Oct 31, 2011)

One for the monitor fanatics.

L-R - V.beccarii, V. reisingeri, V. prasinus and V. macraei


----------



## Ricko (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolutely stunning Dan.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 31, 2011)

DanN said:


> One for the monitor fanatics.
> 
> L-R - V.beccarii, V. reisingeri, V. prasinus and V. macraei



I am very close to crying in envy.


----------



## wasgij (Oct 31, 2011)

many people keep spencers? if so lets see some. let us know if your breeding em to


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 31, 2011)

Karly said:


> Crocdoc how many clutches would you usually get in a year?


Two a year, with a third every now and then.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 31, 2011)

DanN said:


> One for the monitor fanatics.
> 
> L-R - V.beccarii, V. reisingeri, V. prasinus and V. macraei



Are you in Australia? They are some amazing colours.. would love to own some of those.. good work.

How big do ackies get? are they a good first monitor? Also are monitors ok with being handled? obviously nothing are like a beardie but do they always stay skittish like an ewd or do they grow to be indifferent to their handlers? Great thread


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 31, 2011)

justdragons said:


> Are you in Australia? They are some amazing colours.. would love to own some of those.. good work.
> 
> How big do ackies get? are they a good first monitor? Also are monitors ok with being handled? obviously nothing are like a beardie but do they always stay skittish like an ewd or do they grow to be indifferent to their handlers? Great thread



justdragons, the monitors in Dan's post are exotic - therefore we can't own them here.

Ackies average out at approx. 60-65cm in length and are thought of as *the* beginner monitor by most.

I don't believe any monitors 'like' being handled, however some do tolerate it. In saying that, you must first build trust with a monitor.

If you are looking for something _similar_ to a beardie etc. where you can sit on the couch with it and walk around the house with it on your shirt or shoulder, then a monitor is not the right reptile for you.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 31, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> justdragons, the monitors in Dan's post are exotic - therefore we can't own them here.
> 
> Ackies average out at approx. 60-65cm in length and are thought of as *the* beginner monitor by most.
> 
> ...



Nah, i have beardies and dont need that in a reptile but i do want to be able to take the animal out of the cage from time to time for cleaning and a bit of natural sun time and a leg stretch( its a bit rough spending your whole life in the same environment) without it being a battle. I really struggle to catch my ewds due to their size, flightyness and enclosure size.

what sort of prices are we looking at? is a 4ft wide x 3ft high x 2ft deep tank big enough for a pair of ackies? 

This thread is about to cost me i think lol. sorry if this should all be in another spot. 

Cheers for the help


----------



## Tiliqua (Oct 31, 2011)

DanN, You sir...are a god.....


----------



## DanN (Oct 31, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> DanN, You sir...are a god.....



Haha, although I often like to think so, there is nothing devine about witnessing the illegal collection of hundreds of animals to supply the international pet trade.. but I'm glad you like the photos


----------



## Karly (Nov 2, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> Two a year, with a third every now and then.



Wow busy girl!!! Is that more than the wild laceys would have?


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 2, 2011)

Certainly is. There's no evidence yet of wild ones having any more than one clutch a year.


----------



## Karly (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks crocdoc very interesting... Is it because the wild monitors are more prone to climatic influences or because they are not constantly paired up with a mate? Or a combination of both?


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 3, 2011)

It all comes down to food availability and climate.


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 6, 2011)

Went for a bit of a bushwalk today and saw a few lace monitors. This one quietly went up the nearest tree when it saw me stop and get out my camera.






It then continued walking up the tree when I paid it too much attention by photographing it. I say "walked" up the tree because the tree was too wide for it to wrap its arms around it, so it looked very much like it was casually walking up.






Eventually it reached a height it was comfortable with, dug its claws in and relaxed, indicating that it wasn't going anywhere as long as I was standing there with my camera, so I kept on walking.


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 7, 2011)

Few taken today (ignore the reflection of the baldy in the background  )


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 8, 2011)

That first picture there is gorgeous. They are such lazy, sleepy looking beasts. Crocdoc you always take beautiful photos. He certainly kept a watchful eye on you.


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 10, 2011)

Karly said:


> Crocdoc how many clutches would you usually get in a year?





crocdoc said:


> Two a year, with a third every now and then.


And here comes number two for this season! It started with the female doing a bit of digging. They do that a lot at the start of a cycle, then again later when they are gravid. Caught her with this 'do' the other night.




I thought it was so cute I ran to grab a different lens. Luckily she hadn't moved.





She has been a bit off her food lately, too, so I thought I'd better do the hormone test. I separate her from the male when she's about to lay eggs and then wait to put them back together until she's finished her 'nest defence' period (during which she'll attack the male). The test consists of me picking up the male and waving him back and forth in front of her side of the enclosure partition. If she attacks the glass I know she's still in nest defence mode. If she runs away she's past that, but still not ready. If she comes up gently with a 'hello sailor' look, I let her out with the male and watch their behaviour. This was the result:









I've removed the partition from the enclosure and they've been at it since.


----------



## herptrader (Nov 10, 2011)

There is that famous Fecundity Rug again!



crocdoc said:


> And here comes number two for this season! It started with the female doing a bit of digging. They do that a lot at the start of a cycle, then again later when they are gravid. Caught her with this 'do' the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 10, 2011)

Great photo of the two big lacies asleep and having a cuddle serpentounge
very cute pic of the little lacie with mulch on his head David


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 10, 2011)

...


----------



## saximus (Nov 10, 2011)

Hehe so awesome. I still think your male looks like the velociraptors from Jurassic park David. I want one so bad!


----------



## Karly (Nov 11, 2011)

> Caught her with this 'do' the other night.



Great photo! Reminds me of one I got of my "sandy" sand monitor years ago :lol:


----------



## timmy82 (Nov 11, 2011)

heres a few pics of my little one


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice looking baby lacie, where's it from?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't believe how small they are when they are babies. I will hopefully be getting a mangrove monitor in the new year, can't wait!


----------



## Varanus1 (Nov 11, 2011)

timmy82 said:


> heres a few pics of my little one



That one has a gorgeous face, great stuff - I too am wondering where/who it may've come from!


----------



## Karly (Nov 13, 2011)

This big tough lizard loves his soft toy :lol:


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey karly How handleable is your V.Gouldii?


----------



## Karly (Nov 13, 2011)

S/He is incredibly tame. He free ranges in the house with us most of the time and we handle him all the time. He's better with us than with strangers but even then he's pretty good. We had to take him to the vet a few weeks ago cos he had a sore on his foot and the vet was poking and prodding at him and he just sat there and didn't seem to mind too much. The only time he bit me was when he went to grab a mouse but missed and got my finger instead!


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 13, 2011)

Karly said:


> S/He is incredibly tame. He free ranges in the house with us most of the time and we handle him all the time. He's better with us than with strangers but even then he's pretty good. We had to take him to the vet a few weeks ago cos he had a sore on his foot and the vet was poking and prodding at him and he just sat there and didn't seem to mind too much. The only time he bit me was when he went to grab a mouse but missed and got my finger instead!


So did you achieve this by gaining his trust or by constantly handling him and letting him get used to you


----------



## Karly (Nov 13, 2011)

For the first 6 or so months we hardly handled him at all, and only for short times, but we had his enclosure in our lounge room so he was always watching what we were doing and getting used to us being around him. Whe he was big enough we started letting him out to roam around the house and just spent heaps and heaps of time with him. I always say that how tame your monitor turns out will be a result of how much time and effort you put in. Having said that though, I think some monitors are easier to tame than others. From what I've heard from other keepers, sandies are one of the most placid breeds.


----------



## lizardloco (Nov 13, 2011)

I was just wondering if panoptes monitors can be tamed to that extent...


----------



## Karly (Nov 13, 2011)

Nothing to say you can't.... we used to have a panoptes but we didn't have the space for him so we swapped him for the blue tongue :lol: He was only still young when we had him but he was ok to handle when he was in a good mood.. on the other end of the spectrum I have a mertens that will just about tear shreds off you as soon as you open his enclosure. We adopted him off someone who didn't look after it very well. To handle it they would put on a welding glove and squeeze it to try and stop it from moving. He's come a long way since we got him about 4 years ago but you still can't touch him unless he's just been fed and is in the right mood for it.


----------



## lizardloco (Nov 13, 2011)

You are right, I did hear about how any monitor can be tamed, but I think it all comes down to those first few months, sometimes even years...

Thanks


----------



## Karly (Nov 13, 2011)

that's right, just patience and determination...  But oh so worth it in the end.


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 14, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> So did you achieve this by gaining his trust or by constantly handling him and letting him get used to you


For what it's worth, I've raised quite a number of tame lace monitors through leaving them alone when they're small and terrified, then gradually gaining their trust through interacting with them (on their own terms) when they're larger and bolder. As Karly has said, if they can watch you from their enclosure and learn that seeing you doesn't mean they are going to be grabbed, they'll gradually lose their fear. Constantly handling them (with lace monitors, anyway) often leads to an unpredictable, cranky adult lace monitor.


----------



## hector (Nov 14, 2011)

My 1.5 year old rosenberg ate in front or me for the first time on sunday. I havnt handled him for almost 8 months. Instead of running down his hole hell just sit there and watch me change his water. Its such a good feeling to know that he is slowly trusting me.


----------



## Tristis (Nov 14, 2011)

heres my adult male sandy


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 14, 2011)

This is my little Storrs. Only got him a couple of months ago, awesome little critter


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 14, 2011)

Tristis said:


> heres my adult male sandy
> View attachment 226175



Nice sandy, I like it


----------



## Karly (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice sandy Tristis, love the patterning on his back! Stunning!


----------



## Tristis (Nov 16, 2011)

cheers guys


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 20, 2011)

Bump! Let's see some more monitors 

Tristis, your sandies are awesome!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's my new bub!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful Imported_Varanus!


----------



## SnapKitten (Nov 20, 2011)

Only got these little guys last Tuesday. Kovu and Kodi.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 26, 2011)

Checking out the unplanned water feature.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 26, 2011)

timmy82 said:


> heres a few pics of my little one


that is just the cutest darn thing


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 26, 2011)

That's one stunning little Lacie above, any ideas on the location apart from "on his shoulder"?


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had this poor Heath Monitor come into care a few weeks ago after being attacked by a dog.

After being x-rayed we found it's spine was severed and pelvis shattered, so the poor thing had to be put to sleep :cry:

Bloody dogs...


----------



## RustyViper (Nov 28, 2011)

love this!!!!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 28, 2011)

Poor bugger, thanks for sharing. The dogs are alright, it's the bloody people that own them!


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 28, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Poor bugger, thanks for sharing. The dogs are alright, it's the bloody people that own them!



Yes it is the owners fault. I've been half tempted to find out who the person was that allowed their dog to savage a vulnerable species and give them a good talking to.

But then at least the guy called it in and didn't just leave the lizard to die...


----------



## timmy82 (Dec 11, 2011)

well with all the rain today i decide to take a few pics of my little guy so here he is just hanging about lol


----------



## pythrulz (Dec 11, 2011)

Timmy you might want to remve all those vines that little lacie will be streesed out to the max doing sommersaults
pics everyone I see Davids moving on his beautiful little hatcies


----------



## Karly (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute little lacey Timmy
They get in the strangest positions and yet they make it look so comfortable :lol:


----------



## Tristis (Dec 13, 2011)

sand monitors, fingers crossed they are a pair.


----------



## lacerevelation (Dec 14, 2011)

there is something about the laceys, they're just so full of life and energy
so friendly yet so dangerous
the best reptile of all time IMO





View attachment 229978


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 24, 2011)

They grow like weeds!


----------



## CBear (Jan 2, 2012)

Great pics everyone, here are a few updated pics of our little NT's


----------



## Smithers (Jan 2, 2012)

timmy82 said:


> well with all the rain today i decide to take a few pics of my little guy so here he is just hanging about lol



That's one of the best decked out enclosures I've seen in a while totally awesome.


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 8, 2012)

.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are some photographs I took the other day.
He's not mine, but I look after him and stuff 
Hope you like them!


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jan 22, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> Here are some photographs I took the other day.
> He's not mine, but I look after him and stuff
> Hope you like them!
> 
> ...


wow you have a great looking setup.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 2, 2012)

Found this lil fulla yesterday. Local name is Burarr.


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 2, 2012)

Thats awesome LOVE water monitors !!!


----------



## Rocket (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anybody have any photos of Alice Springs locality Varanus acanthurus?... ideally captive animals.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 3, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erebos (Feb 3, 2012)

He looks like he has a penguin face. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 3, 2012)

I love it. they look so close to dinosaurs... how big do sandies grow?


----------



## saximus (Feb 3, 2012)

justdragons said:


> I love it. they look so close to dinosaurs... how big do sandies grow?



I think the same thing all the time. Lacies especially look so much like the Velociraptors from Jurassic Park.
According to Wikipedia, they get to about 140cm


----------



## Nash1990 (Feb 4, 2012)

First two pics are a wild Heath Monitor I found crossing the trail in the Royal National Park.

Other two are of a Heathy that came into care through Wires, and I got to release him.
As you can see he had a bit of an attitude and stole one of my gloves as I was setting him free lol.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice Heath! I've only seen one in the wild and that, too, was in the Royal.


----------



## dozerman (Feb 5, 2012)

The first two pics are interesting. I didnt think heath monitors were into climbing trees.

I've seen two heathies here on the south coast, both this summer. The first one was sitting on the side of the road and let me follow it around, at a respectable distance. The second was D.o.r


----------



## timmy82 (Feb 14, 2012)

one of my merten hatchies


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok, about time I added some pictures... some of this years V.acanthurus hatchlings


----------



## saximus (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha wow the ones with the heads poking out of the sand are the cutest pics I've seen on here in ages.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 18, 2012)

Jipp the Gipp, 4 mths at 800mm. Hopefully a male, for those who like a bet!

Some feed pics from today; Jumbo Rat for Boris and adult mouse for Jippy!


----------



## bohdi13 (Feb 18, 2012)

anyone keep captive stripe tailed pygmy monitors ??


----------



## Sinners121 (Feb 18, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> anyone keep captive stripe tailed pygmy monitors ??


im getting a pair soon


----------



## bohdi13 (Feb 18, 2012)

oh great are you in Western aus ?


----------



## Sinners121 (Feb 18, 2012)

yep


----------



## bohdi13 (Feb 18, 2012)

cool same here what town ? im down in mandurah sorta way


----------



## Sinners121 (Feb 18, 2012)

perth


----------



## Monitor Madness (Feb 21, 2012)

Heres my little ackie hatchling i picked up on the weekend. Very happy


----------



## Sinners121 (Feb 21, 2012)

really nice coloration and pattern


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 21, 2012)

First time I have seen this thread (been away from APS for a very lon time).
Here are some pics of a Lacie that I saw in the wild a few weeks ago. Pretty shy, but a good looking fella:


----------



## Monitor Madness (Feb 21, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> really nice coloration and pattern


Thanks. It was darker than the others basically black and white with red down the middle and the pattern looks defined. Hope it holds it into its adult life.


----------



## Tristis (Feb 22, 2012)

sandy


----------



## richardsc (Feb 22, 2012)

beautiful flavie,there powering along tristis


----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2012)

Couple pics of my pair. These guys are both 4 yrs old and about 140 cm. Male is the one with less black and has a little bit of blood on his back (It was feed time and he got a little excited). I got some eggs out of these guys on new years day so hopefully will hatch some little ones out later this year.


----------



## timmy82 (Feb 23, 2012)

here one of my sandie i have been playing round with my camera do nite and i will post some more pics later


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 23, 2012)

Stunning pair of bells Jason! Any more pics of that outdoor enclosure?


----------



## congo_python (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice pair of bells..... is it rare to see female bells phase ? as i have only really seen males in bells phase in the past.


----------



## crocdoc (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful pair of Bell's phase. Just out of curiosity, where did the female lay her eggs?


----------



## Jason (Feb 24, 2012)

crocdoc said:


> Beautiful pair of Bell's phase. Just out of curiosity, where did the female lay her eggs?



Cheers mate. Here's a pic of the 'lay tub' I gave her when she was ready to lay. Inside I put about 60L of peat moss. She dug down and dropped them near the bottom. Then I had the fun job of carefully digging them out.


----------



## crocdoc (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Smithers (Feb 25, 2012)

View attachment 240206


View attachment 240209
View attachment 240208
Would you believe hanging by your front legs asleep :/ impressive animals


----------



## saximus (Feb 25, 2012)

Very interesting Brett. What are they?


----------



## Smithers (Feb 25, 2012)

V. gilleni Dan


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 25, 2012)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 240206
> 
> 
> View attachment 240209
> ...



Very nice Brett got to be happy with him


----------



## Nash1990 (Feb 25, 2012)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 240206
> 
> 
> View attachment 240209
> ...




Mine used to do this all the time when they were babies.
They seem to have grown out of it now lol


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 27, 2012)

One of last years hatchies


----------



## richardsc (Mar 1, 2012)

beautiful specimen robo,love its coloring


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 1, 2012)

Love the Gillens Brett, would love to get me more than the one I have of them.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 2, 2012)

pr of bells and a male alicesprings flavie


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 5, 2012)

Couple of picks of my male spence


----------



## Klaery (Mar 5, 2012)

Great animals guys!

Here is my male from my favourite tristis locality (central qld).


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 5, 2012)

My two little flavies  I love them so much





A massive thanks to Tristis for his amazing help


----------



## richardsc (Mar 6, 2012)

nice flavies rahni29,they look like a pr to me

nice tristis danielk,my old pr were from that neck of the woods,well north central qld


----------



## Sinners121 (Mar 6, 2012)

love that tristis


----------



## PhilK (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautifl tristis. I'd love to own one of them one day.


----------



## timmy82 (Mar 6, 2012)

heres a little guy i am getting in a few weeks its only one day in the pic and its bout a week old now


----------



## r3ptilian (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweet lookin lityle spencers


timmy82 said:


> heres a little guy i am getting in a few weeks its only one day in the pic and its bout a week old now


----------



## saximus (Mar 6, 2012)

Hehe very cute Timmy. I love the patterning on him/her


----------



## timmy82 (Mar 6, 2012)

saximus said:


> Hehe very cute Timmy. I love the patterning on him/her


i like the pattern it on to but its a shame that it wont keep the pattern when its an adult i really have to stop buying monitors the missus is going to kill me oh well at least the life insurance is paid up lol


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 6, 2012)

timmy82 said:


> heres a little guy i am getting in a few weeks its only one day in the pic and its bout a week old now



Hey!! I've got a spotty Spencers too  She's roughly 10 months old.


----------



## Tristis (Mar 6, 2012)

Rahni29 said:


> My two little flavies  I love them so much
> View attachment 241533
> View attachment 241534
> View attachment 241535
> ...



Thanks Rahni, they are looking good.


----------



## chris13 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Latest Pics*

Just to add to this thread, here are the latest pics of my Lacies, plus one of the Juvie Spotteds. Also is a pic of a new enclosure I put together for Juvie or smaller species. This enclosure cost a total of $900 to build which is pretty reasonable when you think about what you pay commercially.


----------



## r3ptilian (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a wicked lacey pit, and very nice panoptes.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome lacie set-up, Chris!


----------



## richardsc (Mar 6, 2012)

ubber nice lacie cage chris


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 6, 2012)

Ditto the above, Chris! Is that one of crocdoc's Lacies? Stunning animal.


----------



## Klaery (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow that is a fantastic lacie enclosure!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 7, 2012)

timmy82 said:


> heres a little guy i am getting in a few weeks its only one day in the pic and its bout a week old now


Nice little spencers , are you able to let me know where he is coming from i am looking for another one at the moment


----------



## chris13 (Mar 7, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Ditto the above, Chris! Is that one of crocdoc's Lacies? Stunning animal.



No it's not, but I can see why you would think that. He has great colouring and markings.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 12, 2012)

Some various shots of my spencers over the last couple of years hope this is not an overload.


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 12, 2012)

Stunning spencers you got there! Really nice contrast . 
How does he handle?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 12, 2012)

He has never bitten , he makes a lot of noise but settles down once he is out of his enclosure.


----------



## Robo1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice looking critters, some good photos too. Do you have a full shot of the enclosure? The third picture makes it look quite impressive and I'd be curious to see more.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 13, 2012)

robo1 if that was directed at me i am sorry to say i dont have that set up anymore , the monitors were separated due to the difference in growth rate and i was worried about the smaller one ending up as lunch so i used 2 smaller enclosures. the one in the photo was home made from marine ply and 6mm polycarbonate 1.2m high x 2.4m wide and 1.2m deep and was on a 1.2m high stand so the roof was 2.4 high if that makes sense , it was in darwin so all i had for heat was a 60w red globe on a timer. i filled it with red sand from my back yard and it had varnished blood wood branches as furniture.


----------



## Robo1 (Mar 13, 2012)

No problems, thanks for the info (makes perfect sense). Looks pretty neat from the photo. I've never kept spencers, but hopefully in the future, so was just looking for ideas.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 13, 2012)

Just remember they get big i was a bit uninformed when i first got them a 3.5 foot spence can be a much bigger lizard that a 6 foot lacey.


----------



## Robo1 (Mar 13, 2012)

That was one of the reasons I was keen to see the layout of a good sized spencers enclosure. There was a thread a little while ago where a comparison between total length and snout vent length was made with particular referance to the spencers monitor. I expect that it's still quite a way in the future before I even look at setting something up. Lots of research need too, but in the meantime I just keep an eye out for ideas.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 13, 2012)

My experience is they need a cage with a big foot print 2mx3m per animal if you live in a cooler area they are going to become a big pain because you have to heat a huge enclosure if you live in the north and can do a pit then you are laughing.
They also love to dig and are extremely powerfull they are a bit like the bulldog of the monitor world . 
Normal aviary wire probably wont contain them if they are determined 
In the wild i am sure they can take down very large prey equal to or bigger than their selves. If i drop a warm defrosted jumbo rat in to the larger one he will shake it that fast that bits fly off it .
But all the cons aside i still love them.


----------



## monitordude (Mar 24, 2012)

cris, the panoptes one of sonia's animals? from west darwin? look like a brother of my youngest one, (a shy of 4 foot)


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2012)

monitordude, any chance you can show us your Perenties and their set up?

I remember you saying you kept them in another monitor related thread.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 29, 2012)

Curtin Goblin!


----------



## cwebb (Mar 29, 2012)

i must admit, i want a monitor just so i can call it jubjub haha.


----------



## Karly (Mar 29, 2012)

Everything is a gymnasium when you're a Lacie...


----------



## PhilK (Mar 30, 2012)

JubJub was an iguana


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 1, 2012)

Always good to change a few furnishings around regularly with Lacies, keeps their interest up (and mine)!


----------



## Little_Foot (Apr 1, 2012)

*my ackies *

My ridgy's  the 2nd and 7th are mine and my mates one and i just recently got a new one 
my ackie doesnt get alone with the one i recently got 
My 2 are named LittleFoot And Spike 
all 1 year olds


----------



## Robo1 (Apr 2, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Always good to change a few furnishings around regularly with Lacies, keeps their interest up (and mine)!



Haha, I think it's the same for all monitors; they are such curious animals. I did the same thing yesterday for my V.acanthurus, obligatory picture added (I also added a bunch more to my album).


----------



## PhilK (Apr 3, 2012)

Woah what an amazing enclosure


----------



## TheDriver (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is my new bloke, Kruger is 12 months old and is in a 3000x1000x800 high enclosure. I still have some work to do on the enclosure but am very happy with the new addition. Thanks to Allison, *walpole_reptiles, Cheers, Rick*View attachment 245791
View attachment 245792


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 3, 2012)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## richardsc (Apr 3, 2012)

cpl more,flavies and bells


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 4, 2012)

PhilK said:


> JubJub was an iguana


shh dont say it so loud , as my lace named jubb jubb will hear ya lol
heres an old [ 3 months old ] pic of my lace , since taking the pics the grass has grown through the front uncovered section of the enclosure [ im happy with that as the bark was only to hide the mesh]


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

Some new arrivals thanks robo1

some more

I can only attach 1 photo per post , then it joins them together .


----------



## Karly (Apr 10, 2012)

Found these big guys on Whitsunday Island over the weekend


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 10, 2012)

"thedriver" where do you get these water bowls?


----------



## saximus (Apr 10, 2012)

They're just ceramic dog bowls Bohdi. I got the exact same ones from Pet Barn I think but even Big W or Reject Shop sells them


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks mate really helpful how much do you pay for em ? if you dont mind me asking :|


----------



## saximus (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't remember the price sorry. They aren't super cheap but they're worth it because they will never tip them over


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 11, 2012)

ok mate thanks


----------



## Ships (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's a pair of lighter phase Black Headed Monitors, been after some of these for ages think they are central Queensland locality? They are a much finer animal than my Central Australian ones


----------



## hector (Apr 21, 2012)

My new mertens water monitor named stich. 5 months old and settled in no worries.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 21, 2012)

crocdoc said:


> a few lace monitor shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice babies


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Apr 25, 2012)

Some gillens I got off Rob Porter, couldn't be happier 
Sorry about the poor quality, these were taken with my iphone!


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2012)

nice mate,gillens are great i reckon,cage looks good to


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Apr 25, 2012)

richardsc said:


> nice mate,gillens are great i reckon,cage looks good to



Thanks mate! A few more pics of the enclosure:


----------



## jaylikesbeef (May 1, 2012)

Some slightly better quality photos (just a tad better lol, nothing too fancy) :


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 1, 2012)

@jaylikesbeef
Wow, your monitors are gorgeous and your tank is incredible


----------



## SA_Goannas (May 2, 2012)

Awesome Gillen's enclosure Jay, I saw another one on a different forum the other day that looked pretty plain & boring, no effort put into it at all, whereas yours looks fantastic.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 2, 2012)

SA Goannas, you're probably referring to my enclosure, I might let you know that just because some people do not like unnatural looking enclosures such as the above doesn't mean time and effort didn't go into my enclosure. The fact that it looks plain and boring to you is your aesthetic taste and enclosures like the one above look highly unnatural and don't suit my aesthetic taste at all. 
As long as the enclosure provides what the animals need (jay I'm sure your monitors love their enclosure) and I believe mine does, I don't think the persons aesthetic tastes really matter.

P.s. My enclosure design is based on a number of enclosure designs I've gone through with the same monitor and how I've found he utilized these designs, I am still actively trying to change and improve the design and I do welcome and take in any criticism of it you'd like to make.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 2, 2012)

chris13 said:


> Just to add to this thread, here are the latest pics of my Lacies, plus one of the Juvie Spotteds. Also is a pic of a new enclosure I put together for Juvie or smaller species. This enclosure cost a total of $900 to build which is pretty reasonable when you think about what you pay commercially.



Your Monitors are gorgeous and love your enclosures, especially the pit, nice work


----------



## cadwallader (May 2, 2012)

.


----------



## SA_Goannas (May 2, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> SA Goannas, you're probably referring to my enclosure, I might let you know that just because some people do not like unnatural looking enclosures such as the above doesn't mean time and effort didn't go into my enclosure. The fact that it looks plain and boring to you is your aesthetic taste and enclosures like the one above look highly unnatural and don't suit my aesthetic taste at all.
> As long as the enclosure provides what the animals need (jay I'm sure your monitors love their enclosure) and I believe mine does, I don't think the persons aesthetic tastes really matter.
> 
> P.s. My enclosure design is based on a number of enclosure designs I've gone through with the same monitor and how I've found he utilized these designs, I am still actively trying to change and improve the design and I do welcome and take in any criticism of it you'd like to make.



Yeah it was your enclosure. I wasn't purely talking aesthetics, personally I'm not one for just making a pretty enclosure, functionality is more important. From memory you had no horizontal branches, a poor basking spot, you had a cage around your heat lamp & no tight spaces that your monitor could squeeze in to. If I was you I'd fill it with a heap of branches running top to bottom, side to side, some hollow logs suspended near the top, a good size basking spot & get rid of the cage around your lamp. The other Gillen's enclosure above, while looking more aesthetically appealing, is more importantly substantially more functional than yours as it makes better use of the available space. Please take this feedback the right way, it's as constructive as I can be & is meant that way


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2012)

Would love to see some of your "functional" enclosures that you provide for your monitors, SA_Goannas - post some pics and show us all how it is done...


----------



## SA_Goannas (May 2, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Would love to see some of your "functional" enclosures that you provide for your monitors, SA_Goannas - post some pics and show us all how it is done...



I can see my post caused you to get your frilly little knickers in a twist, for that I'm sorry, I didn't mean to rock the boat & possibly appear to be a know-it-all. Ignore my advice GeckoPhotographer, according to Sam it's in all likelihood wrong... I'll STFU now


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback I do appreciate it. As Sam has said I'd love to see your enclosures. 

Horizontal branches are one thing I would certainly like to add but am exploring ways to do without drilling holes in the enclosure itself which I'd much prefer not to do. If you could provide me with some ideas for this that would be great.

What makes you think either of my two basking spots are poor? Both reach temperatures above 50 and one closer to 65. The monitor is able to spread himself out or bask under cover in both of the spots. In the wild these guys bask fine on tree branches why in captivity do they need a stack? 

An enclosure doesn't need to be busy to be good. I've tried 3 or so rather busy designs for this monitor and never found them at all functional.

In terms of getting rid of the cage light I totally agree, I hate it, but can't get rid of it, it holds the light there. It's a crap part of the enclosure design but seeing as the enclosure was a present I'd prefer not to insult the buyer by getting a new enclosure.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 2, 2012)

I'd be in the SA Goannas camp on this one, also. Having said that, I've found Gillens to be very adaptable little goannas as long as you provide a good hotspot. I found terrestrial enclosures easier to maintain a good heat gradient than taller units, so used that set up for my Gillens. Sdaji wrote a very good article a few years back in the now defunct Reptiles Oz mag which is well worth a read, if you haven't already. I adapted an old Ackie set up for my Gillens, as you can see, plenty of stacks and not much in the way of branches. Jipp's new enclosure would work just as well for Gillens I feel, once he's finished with it, of course!


----------



## jaylikesbeef (May 2, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> SA Goannas, you're probably referring to my enclosure, I might let you know that just because some people do not like unnatural looking enclosures such as the above doesn't mean time and effort didn't go into my enclosure. The fact that it looks plain and boring to you is your aesthetic taste and enclosures like the one above look highly unnatural and don't suit my aesthetic taste at all.
> As long as the enclosure provides what the animals need (jay I'm sure your monitors love their enclosure) and I believe mine does, I don't think the persons aesthetic tastes really matter.
> 
> P.s. My enclosure design is based on a number of enclosure designs I've gone through with the same monitor and how I've found he utilized these designs, I am still actively trying to change and improve the design and I do welcome and take in any criticism of it you'd like to make.



I agree, my enclosure does not look too natural, but each to their own like you've said. As long as the basic requirements are met and the monitors seem happy that's all that matters  I've got 2 basking spots at 65+ on the slate and 55+ on the branches, and the Gillens' never had to fight over basking spots! That was the main idea behind the enclosure anyway.



SA_Goannas said:


> Yeah it was your enclosure. I wasn't purely talking aesthetics, personally I'm not one for just making a pretty enclosure, functionality is more important. From memory you had no horizontal branches, a poor basking spot, you had a cage around your heat lamp & no tight spaces that your monitor could squeeze in to. If I was you I'd fill it with a heap of branches running top to bottom, side to side, some hollow logs suspended near the top, a good size basking spot & get rid of the cage around your lamp. The other Gillen's enclosure above, while looking more aesthetically appealing, is more importantly substantially more functional than yours as it makes better use of the available space. Please take this feedback the right way, it's as constructive as I can be & is meant that way



I am still experimenting with my enclosure too. Having done some research about the Gillens prior to acquiring them, my knowledge was that they needed hot basking spots, branches and tight spaces! Now that they've spent two weeks in their enclosure I will be amending the design based on their behaviours (eg add a stack, some hollow logs, more vines). They do live up to their reputation and explore every bit of furniture in there though  So you reckon light cages is a no go?


----------



## richardsc (May 2, 2012)

very nice jay,they would be fun to watch in there,when they get some size on them id be putting a nesting area in there,i keep one in there year round,sometimes they like to mess around in there,humidness of damp soil i guess,mine often rest in it


----------



## jaylikesbeef (May 2, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I'd be in the SA Goannas camp on this one, also. Having said that, I've found Gillens to be very adaptable little goannas as long as you provide a good hotspot. I found terrestrial enclosures easier to maintain a good heat gradient than taller units, so used that set up for my Gillens. Sdaji wrote a very good article a few years back in the now defunct Reptiles Oz mag which is well worth a read, if you haven't already. I adapted an old Ackie set up for my Gillens, as you can see, plenty of stacks and not much in the way of branches. Jipp's new enclosure would work just as well for Gillens I feel, once he's finished with it, of course!



Amazing enclosures imported_varanus! Any close-up pics of both the enclosures? Very nice looking lacies btw


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2012)

SA_Goannas said:


> I can see my post caused you to get your frilly little knickers in a twist, for that I'm sorry, I didn't mean to rock the boat & possibly appear to be a know-it-all. Ignore my advice GeckoPhotographer, according to Sam it's in all likelihood wrong... I'll STFU now



Not at all as neither of their enclosures has anything to do with me. I'm genuinely curious to see what you provide for your monitors.

So come on, post some pics up.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 2, 2012)

> So you reckon light cages is a no go?


Well some people say they may try to climb them and burn themselves, I find this silly they may try the same with an unshielded light, they're pretty smart and they touch something hot they don't touch it again. 
There is a very real risk with light cages though that if they get inside them, and they are very clever at weaving into tight gaps, they can be trapped inside and overheat, causing death. I've had to be rather careful in trying to seal my light cage to prevent this seeing as it can't be removed without cutting he light cord out. 


I agree with that if the monitor seems happy all is good.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 2, 2012)

jaylikesbeef said:


> Amazing enclosures imported_varanus! Any close-up pics of both the enclosures? Very nice looking lacies btw



Thanks, prolly somewhere but I'd have to dig them out!

Lovely Gillens; does anyone keep the SA animals anymore?


----------



## richardsc (May 2, 2012)

i dont use light cages,but cant see any issues using them,just be wary if they are close to branches ect,as gillens will be able to jump on them and hold on quite easily,mine often tripod close to the light and check it out


----------



## jaylikesbeef (May 2, 2012)

richardsc said:


> i dont use light cages,but cant see any issues using them,just be wary if they are close to branches ect,as gillens will be able to jump on them and hold on quite easily,mine often tripod close to the light and check it out


 


GeckPhotographer said:


> Well some people say they may try to climb them and burn themselves, I find this silly they may try the same with an unshielded light, they're pretty smart and they touch something hot they don't touch it again.
> There is a very real risk with light cages though that if they get inside them, and they are very clever at weaving into tight gaps, they can be trapped inside and overheat, causing death. I've had to be rather careful in trying to seal my light cage to prevent this seeing as it can't be removed without cutting he light cord out.
> 
> 
> I agree with that if the monitor seems happy all is good.



Thanks for the suggestion guys! There is definitely not enough gaps for the gillens to squeeze into the light cages (I have gaps of all sizes in the enclosure so I am aware of how little space they need to get in)!



imported_Varanus said:


> Thanks, prolly somewhere but I'd have to dig them out!
> 
> Lovely Gillens; does anyone keep the SA animals anymore?



Thanks mate! The one thing that really attracted me about gillens is that they remind you of young lacies :lol:


----------



## cadwallader (May 2, 2012)

i watched mine hugging a 100w globe for a few seconds, he jumped then rated the light with his front legs and tail pressed against the rock wall but he was fine haven't seen him do it again lol, but i lifted the ho spot a bit but its over 65c now and they still all lay right under it...


----------



## dozerman (May 2, 2012)

I ended up using large hollows that i could fit my hand in , but packed them with curled bark to create tighter lodgings. I had a large branch with a small hollow that I thought the gillens couldnt get into. They did. I had to wait weeks to catch them both outside the branch and remove it. I wouldnt underestimate where they can fit.

I also think functional wins over pretty any day. The enclosure is for the monitor, not for you or your ego .


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 2, 2012)

> I also think functional wins over pretty any day. The enclosure is for the monitor, not for you or your ego .



I'm sorry if I gave the impression I disagreed with this. I totally agree with it.



> but packed them with curled bark to create tighter lodgings


I should not parts of the logs in my cage are packed like this, I think it's a great method (even if my logs aren't quite that big.


----------



## jaylikesbeef (May 2, 2012)

dozerman said:


> I also think functional wins over pretty any day. The enclosure is for the monitor, not for you or your ego .



I hope that's not a reference to me? I totally agree functional wins btw. I am very open to constructive criticisms, and I'd like to specify that my enclosure was designed with "functionality" as the primary driver and not my ego


----------



## dozerman (May 2, 2012)

Who cares boys ?? lets see who breeds theirs first


----------



## jaylikesbeef (May 2, 2012)

dozerman said:


> Who cares boys ?? lets see who breeds theirs first



Lol it's not a competition. But on a random note, I did take a pic of my 6 weeks old gillens doing the "unexplanable copulation" :lol: Now, I just need to work out if that was a FvM, FvF or a sausage fest (highly unlikely unless 1 is queer)


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 2, 2012)

Don't discount it! I have two female monitors that are occasionally in "lerv"! I find many small monitor species do this from a young age. Just be thankful that at least they're not trying to kill eachother!!


----------



## dozerman (May 2, 2012)

i bought mine from Mr Porter and got 2.2 . Its not a competition , just an indication that you are on the right track.


----------



## richardsc (May 4, 2012)

i keep mine in a 4 foot aquarium,with ply stacks,like u see alot of ridgey keepers set them up,have a small log going up to stack to,pretty sparton set up and different again,if they have the right conditions they will breed,its not rocket science,u dont even need to cool them


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 4, 2012)

So monitor pictures aye, anyone got any?


----------



## richardsc (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Red-Ink (May 4, 2012)

Hey Richard... still breeding those gillenis? 

Let me know when you have a clutch....


----------



## richardsc (May 4, 2012)

yep still breed them mate,not sure when ill get more though


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 4, 2012)

Nice Gillens and a great collection you have there! Are these Alice Springs origin, Richard?


----------



## richardsc (May 4, 2012)

havnt the foggiest where they are from


----------



## Red-Ink (May 4, 2012)

richardsc said:


> yep still breed them mate,not sure when ill get more though




That's alright mate... I'm no rush on the matter, I'd rather wait and get good looking animals, just give us a heads up when you do breed them and get more of the little buggers.


----------



## jaylikesbeef (May 4, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> That's alright mate... I'm no rush on the matter, I'd rather wait and get good looking animals, just give us a heads up when you do breed them.



I just got some from Rob Porter last month, you could probably check with him if he's got another clutch cooking at the moment


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 4, 2012)

Jay apparently Rob won't have any more till Jan. Maybe that clutch has hatched and gone?


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 4, 2012)

Sorry if any of these are repeats.



richardsc said:


> View attachment 250478
> View attachment 250479
> View attachment 250480
> View attachment 250481
> ...


Are they storrs going at it in picture #5? if so do you have any cooking?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 5, 2012)

Naww love all the Ackie pics above <3
So cute, cannot wait until I have my own house(mum says no ) <3


----------



## richardsc (May 5, 2012)

yep they are storrs,but actually dont have them anymore,hope to get some more down the track


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 5, 2012)

I should say love all the pictures richard, really informative too.


----------



## timmy82 (May 11, 2012)

heres a pic of my new female spencers that will be coming to me in 3 weeks time thanks to pete


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 11, 2012)

timmy82 said:


> heres a pic of my new female spencers that will be coming to me in 3 weeks time thanks to pete



Very nice. Grate markings.


----------



## timmy82 (May 11, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Very nice. Grate markings.



thanks it should go nicely with my other spencer


----------



## Pinoy (May 13, 2012)

My sandy called Boss  











He/she is in shed.


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 13, 2012)

Nice Pinoy


----------



## Pinoy (May 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## richardsc (May 14, 2012)

nice pinoy,any ideas the history of that one


----------



## Pinoy (May 14, 2012)

No, I got him through a friend who sells a lot of repriles. All he could tell me was it was a bit over a year.


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 15, 2012)

I should have called one Picasso... Artistic monitors...


----------



## ssnakeboyy (May 15, 2012)

Flaviruthless said:


> I should have called one Picasso... Artistic monitors...
> View attachment 252143
> 
> View attachment 252142




ewwwwww!!


----------



## Pinoy (May 15, 2012)

I hate when mine does that!!! 

I feed mine whole adult mice and day old chickens. I'm always nervous on chicken day cos sometimes they pop and make a huge mess everywhere


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 15, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> I hate when mine does that!!!
> 
> I feed mine whole adult mice and day old chickens. I'm always nervous on chicken day cos sometimes they pop and make a huge mess everywhere



That's what I feed mine on


----------



## wasgij (May 15, 2012)

Not the most considerate of animals, just the other week I was feeding my spencers a mouse and he did the same. Shook it around and splattered intestines on the wall of his enclosure!


----------



## Tristis (May 15, 2012)

nice, you gotta love there table manners!


----------



## tommybone (May 16, 2012)

Nice lil female..... I had first pick of that clutch 



timmy82 said:


> heres a pic of my new female spencers that will be coming to me in 3 weeks time thanks to pete


----------



## BigRed (May 16, 2012)

My Mertens hanging out on his log.View attachment 252262


----------



## timmy82 (May 16, 2012)

tommybone said:


> Nice lil female..... I had first pick of that clutch



i got the male which was the first egg to hatch and this girl is from the second lot he hatched this season
this is the male i got off him a few months ago


----------



## dozerman (May 16, 2012)

pic didnt work Bigred


----------



## tommybone (May 16, 2012)

These are the 2 I'm getting, just waiting on permit to come thru....







timmy82 said:


> i got the male which was the first egg to hatch and this girl is from the second lot he hatched this season
> this is the male i got off him a few months ago


----------



## timmy82 (May 16, 2012)

tommybone said:


> These are the 2 I'm getting, just waiting on permit to come thru....
> 
> View attachment 252263
> 
> View attachment 252264



pics didnt work and do you know who got the last hatchie out of the clutch of four ???


----------



## tommybone (May 16, 2012)

Didn't ask him, been patiently waiting a few months for these to hatch  
I was going to get one last year, a friend got some from him instead and they were gorgeous.
Pics should be working now, the attachment button on here isn't the best...


----------



## timmy82 (May 16, 2012)

tommybone said:


> Didn't ask him, been patiently waiting a few months for these to hatch
> I was going to get one last year, a friend got some from him instead and they were gorgeous.
> Pics should be working now, the attachment button on here isn't the best...



they are very nice looking, and i thinks petes got a huge waiting list for next years hatchies too now


----------



## tommybone (May 16, 2012)

Probably... I told Camo about them last year and he got a few too......he had some real crackers! They have a nice yellow to them and have nice distinct markings, they are pigs too lol



timmy82 said:


> they are very nice looking, and i thinks petes got a huge waiting list for next years hatchies too now


----------



## Northbank (May 16, 2012)

My Merten'sView attachment 252270


----------



## Pinoy (May 19, 2012)

Few more 

He looks atchy cos he's sheddig lol. 
But some real nice colours coming through


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 19, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Few more
> 
> He looks atchy cos he's sheddig lol.
> But some real nice colours coming through



That looks awesome!


----------



## Jason.s (May 19, 2012)

Here's one of my laces.


----------



## raycam01_au (May 19, 2012)

My Little Ackie, has put some weight on since I got him, unsure of age, but a little tacker, loves his woodies and crickets













and his misted little palace  changed slightly,and i will be changing the substrate to sand shortly


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 19, 2012)

New little panoptes


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 19, 2012)

Looking good Flavi;great colours and a nice little belly on her!


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 19, 2012)

Thanks  She's had her antibiotics like a good little girl! Although I do feel like a drug dealer / maniac injecting fuzzies with the stuff!


----------



## Little_Foot (May 19, 2012)

Anyone looking to swap a 1 year old female ackie for a male ackie
i live in penrith


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2012)

If you can sex them I have two of unknown gender. If one turns out to be male and yours is similar size we can swap


----------



## Little_Foot (May 20, 2012)

im looking for a female haha


----------



## saximus (May 20, 2012)

Oh yeah well either way you know what I mean


----------



## Little_Foot (May 20, 2012)

yeah cause i have 2 ridgy's but the one i recently brought is a male and i got told it was a female when it wasnt :/


----------



## Pinoy (May 20, 2012)

New record for "highest squirt" for my guy....


----------



## SamNabz (May 20, 2012)

He's a stunner, Pinoy!


----------



## richardsc (May 21, 2012)

must be a boy if hey can aim his squirts so well in the air,lol


----------



## Sinners121 (May 21, 2012)

if your trying to sex your monitors look up hemipenal translumination by danny brown


----------



## Pinoy (May 21, 2012)

Thanks SamNabz 

Not too fussed on the sex of it cos I'm not looking to breed them at this stage.


----------



## Pilbarensis (May 21, 2012)

Well you may want to sex him now before he gets to big - otherwise it could get difficult, plus its always nice to know what gender your animals are.


----------



## richardsc (May 21, 2012)

they are actually easier to sex visually at full grown size,the males usually alot solider all over than females


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 24, 2012)

Little Baby!


----------



## dylanr1998 (May 26, 2012)

*Heres some pics of my bells phase lacey and enclosure*

the lacie is currently 6 months old


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 28, 2012)

My little ridgy smashing an uneaten mouse. even little monitors make a good reptile room clean up crew.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 29, 2012)

Just some quick snaps of some Gillen's I got from timmy82 on the weekend, the little guys are settling in well and starting to eat like the voracious little things they are. 



IMG_5719 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



IMG_5720 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## tommybone (Jun 2, 2012)

We picked these guys up from the airport yesterday, settled in well already. 
They are awesome, really entertaining and inquisitive, happy to be handled too!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2012)

tommybone said:


> We picked these guys up from the airport yesterday, settled in well already.
> They are awesome, really entertaining and inquisitive, happy to be handled too!
> 
> View attachment 254184
> ...



Nice! 

Here's my ambush monitor lol


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 2, 2012)

i had a boys look .... is there any caudo photo's or keepers on here? and if so enclosures etc.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 3, 2012)

> i had a boys look .... is there any caudo photo's or keepers on here? and if so enclosures etc.​


this is my caudos cage i dont actually have them yet will be getting them in roughly 2 weeks  im going to be adding a vertically pole upon the advice of a caudo keeper with another light because they like to bask vertically. the dimensions are 4ft x 4ft x 2ft so im going to need to add a lot more branches so they can use the full height of the enclosure so is almost done 

















fixing the attachments now


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 3, 2012)

thats pretty good mate


----------



## Nadzzz (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nadzzz said:


>


that is one beautiful monitor!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 8, 2012)

New little Lacie female.... what else?, thanks Tim!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 8, 2012)

Lovely I_V! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 8, 2012)

Contrasting monster Gippsland male, 330mm snout-vent at 6 months-IT'S ALIVE!! No I'm not "power feeding".


----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 8, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Contrasting monster Gippsland male, 330mm snout-vent at 6 months-IT'S ALIVE!! No I'm not "power feeding".


is power feeding really a term you can use for monitors?


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Jun 9, 2012)

Sinners121 

The breeders in the state powerfeed their monitors to get them to breeding size in less than a year.
It's very hard on their bodies and similarly if you do that to any reptile it shortens their life span.
24/7 Heat and food every day. Recipe for an unhealthy varanid.


----------



## dozerman (Jun 9, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis said:


> The breeders in the state powerfeed their monitors to get them to breeding size in less than a year.
> It's very hard on their bodies and similarly if you do that to any reptile it shortens their life span.
> 24/7 Heat and food every day. Recipe for an unhealthy varanid.



Can you point me at any current documented evidence of this Mulgaaustralis? Powerfeeding sounds dangerous.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 9, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis said:


> Sinners121
> 
> The breeders in the state powerfeed their monitors to get them to breeding size in less than a year.
> It's very hard on their bodies and similarly if you do that to any reptile it shortens their life span.
> 24/7 Heat and food every day. Recipe for an unhealthy varanid.



One person in particular, who claims he can get Lace monitors to breeding size within their first year, I believe has lost many of his females at a relatively early age, though it would seem mostly through the lack of provision of suitable nesting sites.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 9, 2012)

but then what with monitors/ lizards that breed within a year? does that mean supplying them with enough food to get to breeding size is power feeding? i would love to see some evidence to back this up even if it is only anecdotal. i agree monitors such as lace monitors probably shouldn't be getting to breeding size within a year however i am still not convinced that power feeding is a term that can be used for most monitors.


----------



## saximus (Jun 9, 2012)

I would tend to agree with Sinners. Everything I read about them says they should always have food available while young. So if they should always have food anyway, what would be considered power feeding? Where's David when we need him haha


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree, if given plenty of exercise and optimum temps, it would likely be difficult to overfeed juvenile monitors of most species, but I've seen plenty of obese adult sized captive monitors, particularly noticable when compared to their wild counterparts, so something's going horribly wrong somewhere? I suspect some keepers continue to feed larger animals at hatchling/ juvenile rates (an all you can eat diet) rather than reducing intake accordingly. Part of the reason why "environmental enrichment" options should be a consideration when aquiring larger species of monitors, to avoid boredom and associated inactivity.

Many odatria likely reach breeding size in the wild within their first year, so this is occuring naturally anyway. Gillens immediately spring to mind.


----------



## adelherper (Jun 9, 2012)

this is banner my lacey


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 9, 2012)

that is one flexible lacey :shock:lol


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 9, 2012)

adelherper said:


> this is banner my laceyView attachment 255097
> View attachment 255098




Looks like he's sky diving or something lol.


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Jun 9, 2012)

I believe there would be a difference between, feeding them as much as possible with normal photo-periods to feeding with 24/7 heat and no down time. 
There's no healthy way getting an animal to breed at a rate of double to triple clutch 2-3 times a year, which is what I'm referring too.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis said:


> I believe there would be a difference between, feeding them as much as possible with normal photo-periods to feeding with 24/7 heat and no down time.
> There's no healthy way getting an animal to breed at a rate of double to triple clutch 2-3 times a year, which is what I'm referring too.


 i agree with your first point as i dont even think monitors should receive heat 24/7 unless it gets cold enough to require ambient heating as to not kill the animal.
however i think many species would be able to produce two or three clutches without any detrimental effects. especially the smaller animals


----------



## dozerman (Jun 9, 2012)

The method is to use 24/7 light and heat constantly. Ideally with deep substrate and cover (a retes stack) the monitor can go underground and escape the light,and find a suitable microclimate and sleep / eat / thermoregulate when it wants. Maybe this method lets monitors reach their full potential.

Underground and lacies though??? Nice lacie IV.


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Jun 9, 2012)

Sinners121

Yes 2-3 clutches easily yes, but every year? Sometimes more than once a year?


----------



## adelherper (Jun 9, 2012)

haha yer he pretty much sayin look at me look at ma hahahah


----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis said:


> Sinners121
> 
> Yes 2-3 clutches easily yes, but every year? Sometimes more than once a year?


i dont think they should be producing more than 3 clutches a year or at least 3 a breeding season. on the every year i do not know. i would love to see some stats and averages of wild caught monitors producing clutches, amounts and times ect


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 6, 2012)

My sleeping beauty. This is the first season she's chosen to brumate out in the open?!

Apologies for the pic quality, I didn't want to disturb her by sliding the glass back.


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis said:


> There's no healthy way getting an animal to breed at a rate of double to triple clutch 2-3 times a year, which is what I'm referring too.


Is this speaking from experience?

edit: I just re-read your post. Do you mean double clutch 3 times a year (ie six clutches) or simply double or triple clutch (2-3 clutches per year)?


----------



## adelherper (Jul 7, 2012)

*imported_Varanus 
*that is a rad lookin bells


----------



## hector (Jul 7, 2012)

How long can a healthy monitor go without food and water while brumating?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 7, 2012)

hector said:


> How long can a healthy monitor go without food and water while brumating?



I usually stop feeding in early May and commence again in early September. This is her in early September last year after approx 120 days brumation. From my experience they loose little condition. I do occasionally turn the lights on briefly to allow them access to drinking water. Some will take the opportunity, while others wont.


----------



## saximus (Jul 7, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I usually stop feeding in early May and commence again in early September. This is her in early September last year after approx 120 days brumation. From my experience they loose little condition. I do occasionally turn the lights on briefly to allow them access to drinking water. Some will take the opportunity, while others wont.



So do you mean you don't even give them a basking spot most of the time? I have left my timer going exactly the same for my ackies in case they want to bask but they haven't used it for ages. I didn't realise you could/should cut it down. I wish you'd been there when I made a thread about this IV. I got quite vague answers and have been worrying about them all winter. 
My ackies haven't eaten for about two months and I would guess they won't for a couple more. They seem to go closer to what I would call hibernation rather than brumation from my tiny amount of experience


----------



## hector (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks IV. my mertens been in his tunnel for a month now, i was starting to worry abit.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 7, 2012)

saximus said:


> So do you mean you don't even give them a basking spot most of the time?



I turn the basking lights on once, very occasionally twice, per week for a few hours and my ambient room temps hover around 10c overnight, 15c during the day. I am planning to move all my lacies outside permanently soon, so it will be interesting to see how much time they spend basking over the cooler months. When I lived in Western Victoria ( northern grampians) I was never able to find wild Lacies out and about over Winter, though they were very commonly encountered during Spring/Summer.
If I were keeping tropical species, however, I too would be supplying a permanent warm basking spot option.


----------



## saximus (Jul 7, 2012)

In two posts you've just removed about two months worth of doubt and fear for me. Thanks heaps man


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 7, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I usually stop feeding in early May and commence again in early September. This is her in early September last year after approx 120 days brumation. From my experience they loose little condition. I do occasionally turn the lights on briefly to allow them access to drinking water. Some will take the opportunity, while others wont.


 so cute  i love these lil guys

unfortunetly my camera got stolen so i dont have any pics but i have a breeding pair of black headed monitors -a bright male with spots and a stripped female and i am curently builing a new enclosure for them but in the future i plan to build them on of these


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 7, 2012)

I was wondering exactly the same thing - my sandies have really slowed down; they haven't been actively basking for about 7 weeks and haven't been interested in food.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 7, 2012)

Flaviruthless said:


> I was wondering exactly the same thing - my sandies have really slowed down; they haven't been actively basking for about 7 weeks and haven't been interested in food.



I think as long as they have good condition before entering brumation they cope well. Having said that, I do recall a post from crocdoc of a Lacie that looked terribly emaciated (the "lookout" goanna) and yet appeared fine the following season.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 7, 2012)

I stop feeding my lacies in late April/early May, and start them feeding again usually in late October, when the weather can be trusted to be warm enough for digestion. They never lose any noticeable weight.

Some winters I will never see them emerge. Other winters they will come out and bask at every opportunity.


----------



## lacerevelation (Jul 14, 2012)

people never believe me when i tell them my first reptile ever was my lace monitor
a risky call yes, but i learned the do's and dont's quickly and she is healthy and fighting like big goanna's should be 
how are everyones laceys doing ?


----------



## timmy82 (Jul 15, 2012)

Some if my babies 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monitor Madness (Jul 16, 2012)

Heres an updated photo of my little ackie. His pattern is starting to change over the last couple of weeks. The photo is taken through the fly screen lid so its not the best to see his colours. He had just crawled out to warm up so i didnt want to bother him to much.


Also does anyone have any rough weights and lengths for these guys at 6 months and 12 months. I just want too see if my little guys is growing well.
Thanks


----------



## ingie (Jul 19, 2012)

Some of my new babies from P. Krauss. Pics taken as I was unpacking them the night of my birthday when I received them. Pretty cool birthday for me! 

One of 3 little mertens hatchies. Less than 2 weeks old in this pic.






4 panoptes hatchies. Also less than 2 weeks old in the pic.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 19, 2012)

ingie said:


> Some of my new babies from P. Krauss. Pics taken as I was unpacking them the night of my birthday when I received them. Pretty cool birthday for me!
> 
> One of 3 little mertens hatchies. Less than 2 weeks old in this pic.
> 
> ...


Love the colors on the mertins.


----------



## dozerman (Aug 4, 2012)

V.mertensi


----------



## shrinkie (Aug 4, 2012)

got new camera


----------



## chapmand (Aug 16, 2012)

dozerman said:


> V.mertensi



love v.mertensi, wish they were more readily available over here in the uk


----------



## adelherper (Aug 16, 2012)

so i was holding my lacey today and he completely covered me head to toe in piss does this happen often
i felt like i was holding my scrubbie haha


----------



## proreptile (Aug 16, 2012)

My Lacey does the same thing adelherper.


----------



## adelherper (Aug 16, 2012)

haha it was feral he dosent really like bein handled but i working on it


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 17, 2012)

adelherper said:


> ...he dosent really like bein handled but i working on it


The way to work on it with lacies is to not hold them, but to encourage them to develop trust on their own. The best analogy I can think of is this: If you wanted to teach a wild possum to come down from a tree, sit on your lap and take food from your fingers, you wouldn't climb the tree, grab the possum and hold it until it stopped struggling. You'd slowly encourage it to lose fear of you through food and gradual desensitisation. If it sees you every day and you don't grab it, it'll soon figure out that you're not a threat. If you grab it every time it sees you, it will just learn to fear you more.


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 17, 2012)

Great advice! 

How do you overcome that though when they need to be taken out for cleaning etc?


----------



## adelherper (Aug 17, 2012)

Yer thats def good advice crocdoc
i dont get him out very much but when i do it be nicefor him to come easly haha


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 18, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> How do you overcome that though when they need to be taken out for cleaning etc?


1. I spot clean my lace monitor enclosures. There's way too much substrate in there to replace entirely very often.
2. If they're under a hide spot, I clean everywhere else but under that hide spot and leave them alone.


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 18, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> How do you overcome that though when they need to be taken out for cleaning etc?



If they need to be removed, I do it early in the morning when they are cool. I lift them out of the enclosure and place them straight into a large tub. When cleaning is done, I lift the lid off the tub and hold it tilted to the enclosure door. They just climb out the tub and back into the enclosure. A quick, gentle 2 minute handle wont mess their head up.


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. 
I try to avoid cleaning with my sandy in there cos he's too curious. He sees the tools I use to remove his poop and runs over to investigate. He'll bite it a few times, wait, then try to eat it again. He's tried to eat the poop I'm taking out lol.


----------



## chapmand (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## nathancl (Aug 20, 2012)

Jobiensis? Nice!


----------



## bally (Aug 21, 2012)

+

My tristis orientalisView attachment 262876


----------



## Monitor Madness (Sep 2, 2012)

I put my Ackie into his bigger enclosure and i grabbed a few pics.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2012)

Male _Panoptes
_






Female _Panoptes
_





Female _Tristis

_





Male Tristis






Female _Varius
_





Juvenile _Gouldii
_


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 8, 2012)

Those tristis look awesome Chri5!


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Those tristis look awesome Chri5!



Thank you, I've got a male & two females & I'm hoping they'll breed in the coming months.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 8, 2012)

Very nice animals there, Chri5!


----------



## Basssman (Sep 8, 2012)

.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Sep 8, 2012)

This is Godzilla my male ackie


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Very nice animals there, Chri5!



Thanks Richard


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 9, 2012)

A few before and after pics of a Lacie I've had in rehab who's just of to a new home.


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn what happened to the poor fella? Either way you've done a phenomenon job, he/she looks as healthy as a lacie can look


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> A few before and after pics of a Lacie I've had in rehab who's just of to a new home.



Where's he going Richard?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 9, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> Where's he going Richard?



Off to Brissy, mate, with an experienced reptile handler as part of a reptile educational display. I'm sure he'll get plenty of "quiet time" too.


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 9, 2012)

Richard, what's going on in pic 2 and 3? Force feeding, or something else?

Love the last photo. He looks wide-eyed and alert.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 9, 2012)

serpenttongue said:


> Richard, what's going on in pic 2 and 3? Force feeding, or something else?
> 
> Love the last photo. He looks wide-eyed and alert.



Spot on, Nick, though it looks more brutal than it actually was. He wanted the food item but it kept dropping from his dislocated lower jaw, so I had to place the item further to the back of the throat. A few days of this and he was taking small rodents on his own.

Thanks, he's done well, all considering. An unforgettable experience and a real testament to just how amazingly strong willed and tough Lacies are. But I'm sure I don't need to tell you that!

Just makes me love em more.


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow this thread is big, seen so many pics of lacies (tho not complaining, would like to see more ) does anyone have any pics of adult sand monitors (Varanus gouldii gouldii)?, ive seen a few pics of juvies but not many adults.


----------



## Karly (Sep 17, 2012)

Flicker the lace monitor

*








*


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice Lacie Karly.


----------



## Karly (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Chris he is pretty awesome


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 20, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> Nice Lacie Karly.



Yeah, what he said!  Flicker is looking like a girl, at this stage. Could still develop the secondary sexual characteristics of a male, but at this stage 'her' head is saying "female".


----------



## Damiieen (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving all the picture's everyone! Haven't been through the whole thread :s
Anyone got any indoor setup's for full grown spencer's?
Is a 6x2x2 big enough to keep 3 adult ackie's in?


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2012)

Damiieen said:


> Anyone got any indoor setup's for full grown spencer's?



It would need to be big, lot's of floor space. I have my _Panoptes_ pair (similar sized monitor) in a 3.0x1.5x1.5 with just over a tonne of sand in it at a depth of about 300mm. Ideally I'd love to give them more room.



Damiieen said:


> a 6x2x2 big enough to keep 3 adult ackie's in?



Yes.


----------



## Damiieen (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought it would, if I had more room I would buy one and have it's final enclosure 10ftx6or7ftx5ft 

Cool, just making sure. I might get some soon I have a spare enclosure sitting there.


----------



## Karly (Sep 21, 2012)

crocdoc said:


> Yeah, what he said!



Thanks David! 
"She" is going really well! I haven't handled her much yet but she is getting used to me now, she takes mice right out of the tongs and doesn't run and hide every time I clean the enclosure now


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Sep 24, 2012)

Just some updated iphone quality pictures of my juvenile Gillens


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 3, 2012)

Becoming much more confident now.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

awesome Richard, how old is she?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 3, 2012)

Great shots I_V! I love that little one.

One another note, my little panoptes just walked over my hand to feed (I won't do it regularly, I really don't want her associating my hand with food) which is a Massive step for her! She's also been letting me touch her feet with only a little hissing!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 3, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> awesome Richard, how old is she?



8 months by my reckoning Chris. "She" eats like a male( everything, everytime) but can be very reclusive, like a female? I'm guessing female, however.

- - - Updated - - -



Flaviruthless said:


> Great shots I_V! I love that little one.
> 
> One another note, my little panoptes just walked over my hand to feed (I won't do it regularly, I really don't want her associating my hand with food) which is a Massive step for her! She's also been letting me touch her feet with only a little hissing!



Any pics Flavi?


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> 8 months by my reckoning Chris. "She" eats like a male( everything, everytime) but can be very reclusive, like a female? I'm guessing female, however.



Nice. She looks a lot like my female, especially the head shape. Mine also eats very well, although not always immediately, but she isn't reclusive at all, quite happy to come up to me.


----------



## wasgij (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn it IV! 
Stop posting pics of that girl! She's too good!


----------



## 007_lizards (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice gillens jay. How old are they?


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Oct 5, 2012)

That lacy looks unreal Richard! 



007_lizards said:


> Nice gillens jay. How old are they?



Thanks mate, they are only about 8 months old. They have really grown over the last 2 weeks though (it looks like they are growing everyday!) as the weather in Melbourne is slowly warming up.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 6, 2012)

An updated photo of my little one 




Does anyone have any guesses as to what sex "she" is?


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2012)

Flaviruthless said:


> Does anyone have any guesses as to what sex "she" is?



I've found _Panoptes_ to be really difficult to sex. I had 2 that acted like male/female (they even 'mated' last year) until a few months ago, they obviously both recently came into sexual maturity & both were definitely males. The one that I thought was female, due to a slightly smaller, thinner tail shape & head & was always submissive suddenly took over ownership of the enclosure & I had to separate them. Now I need a female.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice Flavi! Loving the yellows, I'm sure they're much brighter in the flesh.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 6, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> I've found _Panoptes_ to be really difficult to sex. I had 2 that acted like male/female (they even 'mated' last year) until a few months ago, they obviously both recently came into sexual maturity & both were definitely males. The one that I thought was female, due to a slightly smaller, thinner tail shape & head & was always submissive suddenly took over ownership of the enclosure & I had to separate them. Now I need a female.



Thanks for the reply. That's a bummer  Do you know what size you could accurately get them x-rayed?


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Very nice Flavi! Loving the yellows, I'm sure they're much brighter in the flesh.



The yellow looks awesome under a mercury vapour globe Richard 



Flaviruthless said:


> Thanks for the reply. That's a bummer  Do you know what size you could accurately get them x-rayed?



My remaining male (I sold one of them) is about 1200mm long, my vet told me once they reach sexual maturity, if that is true then I'm guessing about now. I was going to get them x-rayed but didn't need too.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Chri5

- - - Updated - - -



imported_Varanus said:


> Very nice Flavi! Loving the yellows, I'm sure they're much brighter in the flesh.



The yellows are completely washed out, hard to get a picture of. She's got a bit of pink/brown too but that's hard to get.


----------



## timmy82 (Oct 6, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Becoming much more confident now.



Damn it I am kicking my self for letting you have her now iv lol she is stunning. Looks like she has settled in very well. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's my young Sand monitor...












and here's one of my 'hopefully' gravid Black-headed monitors....


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice tristis, Chris! Good luck with her. She looks like an AS locale?


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Nice tristis, Chris! Good luck with her. She looks like an AS locale?



Thanks mate, yep they're all from the red centre.


----------



## 007_lizards (Oct 6, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> Here's my young Sand monitor...
> 
> and here's one of my 'hopefully' gravid Black-headed monitors....



Nice monitors there - esspecially your sand monitor!


----------



## blakehose (Oct 6, 2012)

That Sandy has some very nice yellow!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2012)

He was posing so it was a good opportunity to grab a photo. He's simply the best monitor, really good natured & loves a big feed


----------



## Pilbarensis (Oct 18, 2012)

Love the panoptes, going to have to get myself one or two of them someday.


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Oct 18, 2012)

here's my little guy, pic taken at about 2 months


----------



## blakehose (Oct 18, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> He was posing so it was a good opportunity to grab a photo. He's simply the best monitor, really good natured & loves a big feed



It's claws like that which make up part of the reason as to why they aren't a suitable first monitor!

Beautiful animal CHRI5! He looks proud as punch ha ha.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice little bells, Saxon. Any full body shots?


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Oct 19, 2012)

serpenttongue said:


> Nice little bells, Saxon. Any full body shots?



he's going through a shed at the moment, but once's he's done I'll post one up!


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2012)

blakehose said:


> It's claws like that which make up part of the reason as to why they aren't a suitable first monitor!
> 
> Beautiful animal CHRI5! He looks proud as punch ha ha.



Cheers Blake. Their claws can mess up your arms if you're not careful, good long gloves are a must.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 19, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> Cheers Blake. Their claws can mess up your arms if you're not careful, good long gloves are a must.



Most don't understand how strong Varanids are either. Every precaution is necessary!


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Oct 19, 2012)

blakehose said:


> Most don't understand how strong Varanids are either. Every precaution is necessary!



with that in mind, how much effort should be made to tame one? on the one hand I'd like to be able to handle my bells (way to skittish at the moment), but on the other hand I don't want it "too" tame, so it acts as a reminder for me that they can be dangerous and I need to take precautions - opinions?


----------



## buffcoat (Oct 20, 2012)

That lil fella was a nile monitor that my girlfriend rescued from horrible conditions. He was in a 10 gal tank, carpet for substrate, no basking light, a heat mat and a mirror! The mirror was in there so "he wouldn't be lonely"!

We held on to him until we found him a better home, as I do not have the room for a full grown nile.

(Edit for stupid auto correct)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 20, 2012)

Just finished looking through this entire thread and have seen some amazing monitors.
Props to you crocdoc for your stunning Lacey's. Just a general question as November is coming up how many people have hatchys for spencers and sandy's coming up?


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks! What a coincidence, as I was about to post some photographs and saw your post.

Some monitor foreplay, caveman style. Put your meaty paw on her head to hold her down so you can check her out with a tongue-flick. Nooice! Such style.

"Hey, how YOU doin?"





More gentle approach


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 21, 2012)

You dont need style when you're soooo good lookin'!


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 21, 2012)

^^ very true indeed she looks to be enjoying the pampering, well besides the whole head being squished lol , such great monitors crocdoc are they the only 2 adults u have?, Alex and Nelish i think?


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 21, 2012)

He is all about the swag


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, just the two adults, plus a couple of juveniles and a handful of babies.


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Oct 22, 2012)

awwww that bottom pic looks almost sweet


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Crocdoc, the slight bump on the males neck, just behind the head, is that the bump that indicates its a male?


----------



## Smithers (Oct 22, 2012)

View attachment 268404


Big Brother


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice one! Is that one of Pete Childs beasties?


----------



## Smithers (Oct 22, 2012)

Sure is IV,....One of his Perentie's

And a trio of Lacies in a mass hugathon

View attachment 268406


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 22, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Crocdoc, the slight bump on the males neck, just behind the head, is that the bump that indicates its a male?



It's the big snout (and generally huge head) compared to the female's, as well as his thicker lower jaw, that indicates male.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 22, 2012)

crocdoc said:


> It's the big snout (and generally huge head) compared to the female's, as well as his thicker lower jaw, that indicates male.



Oh okay, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Oct 25, 2012)

here's a full length pic of my little guy getting his noms - sorry the picture's a bit crappy, took it on my phone


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 25, 2012)

Now I want a lace monitor too


----------



## Karly (Oct 25, 2012)

Flaviruthless said:


> Now I want a lace monitor too



Lol, everybody does 

- - - Updated - - -

I just had this guy come and visit me!! I was just sitting on my patio and he came right up to me, he nearly walked right over my foot!

I'm so excited to see this litttle guy it means that the big adults in the area are still breeding :lol:


----------



## caliherp (Oct 29, 2012)

I just finished going through this whole thread. Great pictures everyone. You guys inspired me. Im going to have to make space in the reptile room for a monitor or two. I really like the looks of Green Tree Monitors and Laces.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2012)

Mmm... takin' in the rays, that rat was good, she's very pleased with herself


----------



## PetsDen_Aus (Nov 3, 2012)

Just a couple pics of the wild Mertens I saw out at Litchfield National Park last week.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 3, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> Mmm... takin' in the rays, that rat was good, she's very pleased with herself



Looks in great nick, Chris! Nice fat tail base. What's her point of origin? Is she a typical SA animal?? Looks similar to some Murray-darling basin Lacies.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Looks in great nick, Chris! Nice fat tail base. What's her point of origin? Is she a typical SA animal?? Looks similar to some Murray-darling basin Lacies.



Cheers mate, she's well fed, been in a good paddock  Not sure her locale but I imagine somewhere in SA. She's not the 'prettiest' of lacies but she is really good natured. Her enclosure is in our living room & she is a real part of the family, very inquisitive as to what we're doing.


----------



## Karly (Nov 6, 2012)

Love that first pic PetsDen, shame the pics for the Calendar have already been chosen, I would have voted for that one!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 11, 2012)

couple of mineView attachment 270419
View attachment 270420
View attachment 270421


- - - Updated - - -

couple of mineView attachment 270419
View attachment 270420
View attachment 270421


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2012)

SupremeReptiles said:


> couple of mine



I can't see them.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 12, 2012)

they worked yesterday now not showing would not have clue whats going on


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 13, 2012)

A female ackie wishing her bloke would give he a break. I swear I heard her say, "Don't push it, I'm already gravid!!" 




A tristis orientalis.


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 13, 2012)

If you can't find one of your lacies and you're using Universal Rocks, make sure you turn them all the way over!

One of my females dug this hole into the rock and squeezed herself in


----------



## smithson (Nov 13, 2012)

hi all if anyone has eggs cooking for ackies am after 2 hatchies when ready
plz pm me with pics of mum&dadand price


----------



## greggles91 (Nov 15, 2012)

Got this snap of my new feller today


----------



## Karly (Nov 15, 2012)

Ha ha cute! Looks like he's saying "Hey baby, check out my tail.."


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 21, 2012)

A friend came around and took these today.


----------



## Varanus1 (Nov 22, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> A friend came around and took these today.



One of those perfect lacies you don't see everyday. You know how special I reckon she is IV


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Nov 27, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> A friend came around and took these today.


Stunning.


----------



## sd1981 (Nov 28, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> A friend came around and took these today.


 

IV that would have to be one of the sexiest lacies I've ever seen... If you ever breed from him/her please keep us all informed... Pics as s/he grows.... Gorgeous!!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 28, 2012)

sd1981 said:


> IV that would have to be one of the sexiest lacies I've ever seen... If you ever breed from him/her please keep us all informed... Pics as s/he grows.... Gorgeous!!!



Anyone seen a male like this (Sonny)? Aside from "Alex" that is!


----------



## Monitor Madness (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a heart attack when i got home, the photo shows how I found my ackie. I touched him and he jumped back over. Is it common for them to sleep on there backs? He was is his stack.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 4, 2012)

Womafan said:


> I had a heart attack when i got home, the photo shows how I found my ackie. I touched him and he jumped back over. Is it common for them to sleep on there backs? He was is his stack.
> View attachment 272741


Jesus, that would give anyone a mini heart attack.

- - - Updated - - -



Womafan said:


> I had a heart attack when i got home, the photo shows how I found my ackie. I touched him and he jumped back over. Is it common for them to sleep on there backs? He was is his stack.
> View attachment 272741


Jesus, that would give anyone a mini heart attack.


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol, I would have had a heart attack too but my first response wouldn't have been to take a photo lol


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 4, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Anyone seen a male like this (Sonny)? Aside from "Alex" that is!



The closest to Sonny i have seen (pic only, dont know gender) is the young lace monitor on page 77, which will be alot older now. Would love to see an update pic of him/her.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 4, 2012)

Damn! Finding that after getting home would have scared the bejesus out of me!!! One of my flavies likes to lay on his side, always freaks me out.


----------



## Monitor Madness (Dec 4, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Lol, I would have had a heart attack too but my first response wouldn't have been to take a photo lol


When I went to touch him I sore him take a breath so I grabbed the camera and took a photo first as I figured he was ok


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 4, 2012)

Random question, I thought of after seeing this pic.
Do monitors suffer like Iguanas do when put on their back for periods of time?


----------



## Monitor Madness (Dec 4, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Random question, I thought of after seeing this pic.
> Do monitors suffer like Iguanas do when put on their back for periods of time?


Sorry if this is a dumb but what happens to iguanas?


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Dec 4, 2012)

Womafan said:


> I had a heart attack when i got home, the photo shows how I found my ackie. I touched him and he jumped back over. Is it common for them to sleep on there backs? He was is his stack.
> View attachment 272741



I found one of my Gillens sleeping on his back too! I think he was initially sleeping leaning against the rock background, but was in too deep asleep and lost his grip?


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 5, 2012)

Any adult monitor enclosure shots ( with the fellas in them  ) ?


----------



## crocdoc (Dec 5, 2012)

Aside from Alex, I've had a handful of babies that have looked like Sonny. Tiger is the one that's so far ended up being most similar to Alex.

Tiger:


















Alex:













Photo from last week


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 11, 2012)

Love the photos Crocdoc, it's amazing to see the changes in features, especially on such a spectacular specimen as Alex


----------



## mummabear (Dec 12, 2012)

My 2 Varanus glauerti sleeping tonight. I like how they have the exact same sleeping pose.


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Dec 17, 2012)

mummabear said:


> My 2 Varanus glauerti sleeping tonight. I like how they have the exact same sleeping pose.
> 
> View attachment 273533



Any chance you could post more photos of your Glauerti mummabear? Some photos on the enclosure too if you don't mind?


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 17, 2012)

View attachment 273986

New 2 month Bells


----------



## Pilbarensis (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome looking little Bells there mate.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 17, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> Awesome looking little Bells there mate.


This is how I noticed him sleeping tonight ( the enclosure is 1.5m high and he is about 12cm SVL ), made me giggle.View attachment 274010


----------



## sniffmylizard (Dec 31, 2012)

This is Neville my male Baritji and 1 of my Scalaris.


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2013)

My Lacie's first summer outside in an aviary, today was the first day she'd experienced 40+ temps


----------



## Tristis (Jan 9, 2013)

nice monitors everyone. heres some of my flavi's, the fat ones gravid.


----------



## dozerman (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool flavis Tristis. Is the female a hold back from last season?


----------



## Tristis (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks mate, yeah shes one of last seasons hold backs, she turned out quite nice i reckon.
how are your sandys going?


----------



## sniffmylizard (Jan 15, 2013)

*More monitors*


----------



## Mitella (Jan 15, 2013)

View attachment 277642
View attachment 277640

not mine but a wild one
yellow spotted monitor


----------



## caliherp (Jan 15, 2013)

ReptiCKid said:


> View attachment 277640
> 
> not mine but a wild one
> yellow spotted monitor


Picks arnt showing up.


----------



## Mitella (Jan 15, 2013)

i edited it now can you see it? its just a baby


----------



## spongebob (Jan 16, 2013)

Smallest of the small. Hatchling brevies just a few hours old.


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats Bob!


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 16, 2013)

spongebob said:


> Smallest of the small. Hatchling brevies just a few hours old.



Just saw your post of these on faceB, nice critters. When I work with them at work I am always surprised with eac h individual having it's own personality.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 12, 2013)

V. mitchelli..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rc3Ph2V41As]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc3Ph2V41As[/video]

My new baby


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Mar 17, 2013)

Some pics of my new spencer's male Finn  he's 4 weeks old.


----------



## Lacelover (Mar 21, 2013)

How big are black headed monitors as hatchlings? and would a smaller cage for the first 6 months be better or one sutiable for full grown for example 1.2 x 1.2 x 0.6 from the start?


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 28, 2013)

some very nice monitors in this thread


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 286665
View attachment 286667
View attachment 286666


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 28, 2013)

Spencer monitor from the SOFAR expo


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 28, 2013)

He's been feeding on a good paddock


----------



## Markus (Mar 30, 2013)

*Striped Tail Monitors*

OK, time to boast about my new babbies, loving tham so far!


2f1m stripe talied monitors, I got the best of the bunch and hope that next year ill be posting pics of some fresh new hatchlings!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice little species Markus, good luck with them!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Apr 11, 2013)

very nice markus cool monitors


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 11, 2013)

2 of the 4 new little guys that arrived safely tonight


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 11, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> View attachment 286665
> View attachment 286667
> View attachment 286666



Sorry took the pics out while sorting software issues. Here's some more


----------



## Demansiaphile (Apr 12, 2013)

Steve02

Did you get them from the Gold Coast?


----------



## saintanger (Apr 12, 2013)

my 2 baby ridge tailes


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Demansiaphile said:


> Steve02
> 
> Did you get them from the Gold Coast?



No, that got too hard. I got them from Melbourne. Great, healthy, little guys 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Another pic, lol.


----------



## RobynTRR (Apr 16, 2013)

Some great pic updates, thanks!


----------



## ingie (May 25, 2013)

I never get around to getting my good camera out, so these are just blurry snaps that I got as I was unpacking these little beauties from Peter Krauss last night  There are two hatchling spencers and two hatchling lace monitors  The colours are much more interesting in person, but it was night time in poor light, so everything looks washed out.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 25, 2013)

I've always found it a challenge to get true yellows on Lacies; they always seem to wash out to white?

Nice examples BTW! the spotting (as opposed to barring) on QLD Lacies is very different.


----------



## ingie (May 25, 2013)

Yes these guys have a lot of striking yellow (they only just hatched though), and it washed to white 

I love the spotty patterns of these guys! I would like to get some bells later on, for some collection contrast, but I love the really dark look with little speckles, that the QLD adults have. 

I have a little dangly charm on a cord, hanging from the top of my iphone case. When I was taking pictures of one of the lacies, it decided it didn't like the look of it, and puffed his neck up and tried to bite it. Will have to remember to tuck it away if I go for more pictures. He locked his eyes on it until I tucked it inside the phone case.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 9, 2013)

Rick


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi cant work out how to upload pics so heres a video of my young spencers monitor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqExIyVPnAk


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Jul 19, 2013)

ReptilianHybrid said:


> Hi cant work out how to upload pics so heres a video of my young spencers monitor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqExIyVPnAk



Very nice. Does he ever try make a run for it off the rock? He's going to be dog tame by the time he is fully grown..


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Jul 19, 2013)

Na he'll wander off for a look around he hasn't run yet. He can still hiss sometimes but you just have to be slow let him have a lick and realise its my warm hand. Yeah that's what Im hoping for a house trained monitor


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Jul 19, 2013)

*Spencers monitor pics*

Heres some pics worked it out haha
You can see he's shedding atm


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

ingie said:


> I never get around to getting my good camera out, so these are just blurry snaps that I got as I was unpacking these little beauties from Peter Krauss last night  There are two hatchling spencers and two hatchling lace monitors  The colours are much more interesting in person, but it was night time in poor light, so everything looks washed out.


Very nice monitors, Peter has some nice animals, I saw a few of his young pythons at the Gold Coast expo.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Latest pic of our largest tristis in the group 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 21, 2013)

Small one








Middle sized one




Big one






















Rick


----------



## lovelacies (Aug 9, 2013)

View attachment 294799
old mate watchin nat geo in hos fave spot


----------



## lovelacies (Aug 9, 2013)

View attachment 294800
having a geeze around the yard


----------



## lovelacies (Aug 9, 2013)

View attachment 294803
nice breaky with the kids


----------



## lovelacies (Aug 9, 2013)

View attachment 294804
quick gym sesh with old mate


----------



## ingie (Sep 6, 2013)

One of my baby Spencer's has gorgeous orange spots  The colors on the picture are washed out, but the orange is really bright against the back colour.


----------



## ingie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ohhhh I uploaded that from my phone and just saw it on my laptop for the first time. It is so much better than that in person! I think I will need to take another photo  One of my lacies has the same thing going on. If only it lasted to adulthood


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Sep 10, 2013)

Heres my spencers update Spencers Monitor Taming - YouTube


----------



## Wing_Nut (Sep 10, 2013)

Varanus caudolineatus.


----------



## Stevo2 (Sep 16, 2013)

A couple of pics from the weekend. V. tristis tristis


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 19, 2013)

Been lovely watching your guys grow Steve!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 19, 2013)

This is Boris


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 19, 2013)

My younger V. panoptes being a big scary lizard


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Sep 21, 2013)

just wondering if lace monitors can live outside all year on the mornington pensuilia


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 4, 2013)

Caudo looking nice and gravid.


----------



## Stevo2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Our largest young V. tristis has matured into a boy 














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Dec 15, 2013)

Then 24 mice,quails later








Short vid aswell Spencer's monitor basking - YouTube


----------



## Wing_Nut (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice Christmas surprise, hatched Christmas morning.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 27, 2013)

My four V. tristis enjoying a communal morning bask  They're not often this tolerant of each other.....


----------



## Maccattack (Jan 6, 2014)

View attachment 303497


View attachment 303498


View attachment 303499


View attachment 303500




My Mertens Water Monitor.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 7, 2014)

I found this guy today while working at Mt Cotton.


----------



## Illium (Jan 10, 2014)

Its sexy time.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 14, 2014)

Two weeks old and they have the communal basking sorted, feeding like troopers, Varanus caudolineatus hatchlings.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 14, 2014)

Early morning start for the Lacies.


----------



## Illium (Jan 26, 2014)

New Ackie-




First Gillens hatching, poor guys been at it since 9am and still going.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 26, 2014)

My biggest out of the trio, still not sure on sex.


Rick


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 27, 2014)

cant see a photo rick...?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 27, 2014)

Crazycow232 said:


> cant see a photo rick...?



Not sure why, tapatalk shows it but not an internet browser. Now the server seems to be down for uploads so i will try again once its back up.


Rick


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 27, 2014)

Illium said:


> Its sexy time.



Ditto that! Still going at 9.30 pm last night and again today!

Apologies for the crap pic and the red eye.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hoping this photo works. This one is about 8months old, hatched 26/5/2013.


Rick


----------



## Royziee (Jan 29, 2014)

My first monitor I picked up on Saturday. Settling in nicely, still a bit slow to eat though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illium (Feb 3, 2014)

New Ackie I picked up Saturday with the other I got last week (new one on right)
He settled in really quickly, ate some chopped pinkie today.
The little dance the 2 made when introduced was interesting also.


----------



## Karly (Feb 21, 2014)

There is nothing more awkward than a sleeping lizard...


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 24, 2014)

just wondering how big are some of these lacy enclosures i have a 4 meter by 2 meter by 2 meter and was wondering is that enough?

- - - Updated - - -

Its actully 4m by 4m by 2m


----------



## insitu (Feb 27, 2014)

theres one for you IV




- - - Updated - - -


----------



## insitu (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Illium (Mar 7, 2014)

There are milk moustaches and than there are woodie guts moustaches.
I hope I never find one if these on my kids, I have enough trouble keeping my woodie boxes full.

She may have added a little intestine eye liner also.


----------



## Illium (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice little V.glauerti, not a very pronounced tail colour wise however.




- - - Updated - - -

Blue Striped Goanna, found near cape Crawford. Believed to be a new species of Varanid discovered by Gunther Schmida.


----------



## mangrove (Sep 4, 2014)

nah crap pic ruins the colour, might get a new one up at some point


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 4, 2014)

Rick


----------



## Piscineidiot (Sep 10, 2014)

A picture of my one and only lizard enclosure. It's a 36"L x 24"H x 18"B Exoterra (great for sealing in woodies). I made the background using polystyrene, bottles and bottles of expandafoam, sand, PVA, paint and clear-coat. It's pretty solid, though I wouldn't want to try a bigger, stronger monitor on it...

There's also an underground hide to the left made of slate and rock (liquid nailed together) with a heat coil stuck under the tank so he can brumate during winter. The grasses are kept alive with a 50/50 daylight/plant growth compact fluorescent.


----------



## Pseudonaja (Sep 30, 2014)

My lacie after a fairly big meal, she's so cute.


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 1, 2014)

My newest additions.

I'll try to get better photos soon

OK I dunno why the photos didn't attach, apparently they are unsupported or something. Will try and get any photos soon


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 8, 2015)

Quick "Sonny" update; 420mm S-V, so breeding size now....... not sure what the pink tail's all about?...but it's pink!


----------



## Pirateherpss (Apr 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkv2JZVYYtM

Here is a video of my baby monitor and his setup


----------



## Grunter023 (May 18, 2015)

Hey guys. Here is a pic of one of my Spencer's Monitors I just acquired. I have 2 that are about 3 months old. Amazing "little" monitors (right now). I know they get big so I am planning their adult caging now. I was wondering what size in metres the caging would need to be if I would house the two together? Also bearing in mind I am in NSW and have the minimum enclosure/cage size to adhere to.

edit: Have found out that 3m x 1.5m will meet the code for 2 spencers or any floor dimensions that meet 4.32m2 or more will be suffice. 
Was now wondering if housing the two in the above size enclosure as adults should I have two separate basking spots for each animal or will they get by with just one basking spot?


----------



## Baxter (May 20, 2015)

so extremely jealous, looking at getting one of these guys or a mertens

- - - Updated - - -

my female does this allllll the time haha dont stress


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2015)

Grunter023 said:


> edit: Have found out that 3m x 1.5m will meet the code for 2 spencers or any floor dimensions that meet 4.32m2 or more will be suffice.
> Was now wondering if housing the two in the above size enclosure as adults should I have two separate basking spots for each animal or will they get by with just one basking spot?



Give them as much room as you possibly can, monitors are very active & those terrestrial species like spenceri will use as much floor space as you give them. One large basking spot (that easily covers the full SVL, you may need several globes in a row) at one end of the enclosure will be fine, they'll occasionally just jockey for the best position.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 21, 2015)

Here's one 5M concrete water tank used for a pair.


----------



## Pirateherpss (May 26, 2015)

View attachment 314790
Crunch kickin' back. In the middle of building him a nice big enclosure... Seeing all these photos is awesome motivation. Especially crocdocs!


----------



## Josch (Aug 12, 2015)

Jung _Varanus glauerti _and his enclosure.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Josch (Nov 5, 2015)

Pictures don´t work in the las post..........


----------



## inkarnate (Dec 16, 2015)

New member here. Some pics of our Argus Monitor.....so attached to him/her already.....












Likes to sleep lots after eating.......


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome to APS! 
Nice looking panoptes' looks like he's living in the reptile hilton, lol. Can I offer a suggestion? Change the red globe for a white, or bright one.


----------



## inkarnate (Dec 17, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> Welcome to APS!
> Nice looking panoptes' looks like he's living in the reptile hilton, lol. Can I offer a suggestion? Change the red globe for a white, or bright one.



Cheers! Sure thing, open to suggestions. Why the white/bright globe? Need to pick up a mesh bulb cage today also.


----------



## imported-varanus (Dec 17, 2015)

Heath Monitors (V. Rosenbergi)


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 17, 2015)

inkarnate said:


> Cheers! Sure thing, open to suggestions. Why the white/bright globe? Need to pick up a mesh bulb cage today also.


The bright globe mimics the sun. That way when you turn it off your panoptes knows it's night time.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice Rosenbergs Richard. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## inkarnate (Dec 17, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> The bright globe mimics the sun. That way when you turn it off your panoptes knows it's night time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Cheers. Will do.


----------



## imported-varanus (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks Darren/ Karen. Here's some progress pics for Matt. Only nose holes in the nest box at this stage, hoping that improves.


----------



## Josch (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## asper (Jan 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## asper (Jan 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## asper (Jan 1, 2016)

Havent posted for a while im a bit rusty at this hope you enjoy the pics (gravid pilbarensis) 


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## asper (Jan 1, 2016)

one of my pilbra rock monitor setups.. they seem to like it 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## asper (Jan 1, 2016)

The venomous mulga snake label keeps hands out of my tank haha

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## asper (Jan 1, 2016)

varanus kingorum these guys are one of my favorites so much personality and a pleasure to keep

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## asper (Jan 4, 2016)

Who here in aus keeps kimberley rock monitors? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushfire (Jan 4, 2016)

I have 7 adults.


----------



## inkarnate (Jan 27, 2016)

Freshly shed and a bath.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 4, 2016)

Look who actually sat still long enough to let me take a photo! Apologies for the poor quality of the photo, didn't want to disturb her too much.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow [MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION] that is one beautiful beastie. Many jealous.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 6, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Look who actually sat still long enough to let me take a photo! Apologies for the poor quality of the photo, didn't want to disturb her too much.


What the hell is that???? It absoultely gorgeous! I think I prefer this over Varanus prasinus! Now that is saying a lot since up to this point prasinus was my fav native!


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 6, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> What the hell is that???? It absoultely gorgeous! I think I prefer this over Varanus prasinus! Now that is saying a lot since up to this point prasinus was my fav native!


Them's be foightin' words...

But yeah, +1, what is that?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 6, 2016)

She's a Perth locale Black Headed Monitor (_Varanus tristis tristis_). The adults are almost pure black over here. I believe they evolved their dark colouring in order to more efficiently absorb the heat from the sun's rays. She's a beauty and settling in well, showing a bit more of herself everyday.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 7, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> She's a Perth locale Black Headed Monitor (_Varanus tristis tristis_). The adults are almost pure black over here. I believe they evolved their dark colouring in order to more efficiently absorb the heat from the sun's rays. She's a beauty and settling in well, showing a bit more of herself everyday.


She's stunning, Oshkii! Nothing like the blackheaded monitors I've seen. How old is she? We have a juvenile tristis orientalis that is tiny.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 7, 2016)

Her age is unknown. If I remember correctly, she was legally wild-caught as a young adult and has been in captivity for 4 years according to the previous owner. I would guess she's somewhere between 5-7 years old? She's definitely a decent size, maybe about 25-30cm snout to vent length, although I don't know her exact length and weight as I haven't had a chance to properly measure her yet.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 8, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> She's a Perth locale Black Headed Monitor (_Varanus tristis tristis_). The adults are almost pure black over here. I believe they evolved their dark colouring in order to more efficiently absorb the heat from the sun's rays. She's a beauty and settling in well, showing a bit more of herself everyday.


Ahh makes sense! One of the most stunning Black heads I habe seen (though I've only seen a dozen or so in person and maybe 30 pics).

- - - Updated - - -

Makes semse! She is girgeous!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's another photo. She's definitely over 80cm total length. Please excuse the cruddy set up, it's very basic at the moment and doesn't look very appealing. I'm hoping that I can get a bigger and better enclosure soon.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 9, 2016)

Very nice Oshkii! When I eventually get some lizards, I'll definitely get some monitors. Maybe a mertens or an ackie. I love CrocDoc's threads with pics if his lacies, those were stunning!

Anyway, great animals everyone, keep 'em' comin'!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 9, 2016)

Herpo, I've only had monitors for a very short time and, in my opinion, they're a whole new lizard compared to skinks, dragons and geckos. But I'm loving the experience so far!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 10, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Herpo, I've only had monitors for a very short time and, in my opinion, they're a whole new lizard compared to skinks, dragons and geckos. But I'm loving the experience so far!



I think you summed it up perfectly, Oshkii. Monitors and their care are very different to other lizards, something missed by a lot of keepers who are bedazzled by the thought of owning a large monitor. These are the ones who lose fingers.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh, I wouldn't get them as a beginner lizard. I think I'd treat them (the larger ones at least) like I would an elapid. They are fast and unpredictable. Definitely wouldn't want to get tagged!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 10, 2016)

They just need to be treated with the care and respect that you should pay to any reptile.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 10, 2016)

Not quite as pretty as [MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION]'s beautiful example but my newest addition "Seth" appears to be made of ribbon and quite bendy:









And when I got home I caught him pretending he was a gecko...




Those talons sure do work. 

Collecting my indicus late next week once his home's been sufficiently waterproofed and aired out for a couple of days. Will post something of that too...

Many thanks to [MENTION=41199]Aussie_monitors[/MENTION] also for helping expedite things.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 10, 2016)

Looks great Smitti. Certainly more colourful than mine. How old and what locale?


----------



## Herpo (Mar 11, 2016)

Every time I see this thread I want a monitor more and more!


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 11, 2016)

[MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION] he's four years old, locale unknown as I fished him out of a display case at an aquarium, they didn't know either, which is a shame.
[MENTION=41642]Herpo[/MENTION] just do it 

Edit: Just got off the phone with one of the managers at the shop, he suspected Alice Springs but is going to contact who he obtained it from and confirm.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 11, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> @Oshkii he's four years old, locale unknown as I fished him out of a display case at an aquarium, they didn't know either, which is a shame.
> @Herpo just do it



JUST DO IT!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXsQAXx_ao0


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 11, 2016)

Herpo, instead of a mate for Popeye, maybe a small monitor is the way to go for your next reptile. An ackie or a Gillens is an ideal first monitor, IMO.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 11, 2016)

George is so damn adorable. He's curious, crazy, slightly daft, he still has that typical monitor attitude but seems to be achieving a good balance between prickly and amicable (and almost friendly) as he grows.






Here he is investigating what I'm up to. Almost looks like the typical quizzical raised eyebrow... "Exactly what are you doing, hooman?"


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent you a PM Herpo. As I said monitors are bassically snakes with legs so you should be ok with an ackie or simillar species as a first lizard! [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION] stop making me jealous!!!!!!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 11, 2016)

[MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION] our flavi's give that same look.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 12, 2016)

Pmsl Smitti I love it! 


*sigh* when I move out of the house first thing I'll get is a monitor (or at least when I get a job)


----------



## Dragon_77 (Mar 12, 2016)

This use to be one of my Desert Sand Monitor's - Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus, that was born in August 2006 and kept him indoor, but he had the freedom to roam freely allday around my home.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 12, 2016)

Awesome! Any chance of enclosure pics?


----------



## Dragon_77 (Mar 12, 2016)

Bredlifreak, Thanks for your reply to my last thread much appreciated....here are some photos showing the indoor enclosure l kept my Desert Sand Monitor - Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus in at night time.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 12, 2016)

Awesome enclosure! What are the dimensions?


----------



## Dragon_77 (Mar 12, 2016)

The dimensions of this indoor enclosure a 6 foot square by 2 foot high and the walls can be extended to 3 foot high if need be, the enclosure is made from exterior plywood, the floor timber is 20mm thick it also has laminex glued to it for added protection, and the walls a 16mm thick without laminex glued to them, there also is a devider that can be inserted in the middle, so l can then have access to 2 enclosures that a 6 foot long - 3 foot wide - 2 or 3 foot high walls if need be, it also has 9 x caster wheels attached to the floor for easy movement and support.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 12, 2016)

Great job with that enclosure, Dragon_77. Very impressive!


----------



## Herpo (Mar 12, 2016)

Very nice Dragon! You know guys, I'm trying to keep my wish list empty, but you aren't helping lol!


----------



## Dragon_77 (Mar 12, 2016)

Herpo, We all are trying to keep your wish list full...yes we all are helping you that is why we keep on posting photos of our set-up and what we keep or have kept in the past...lol.

- - - Updated - - -

Pinefamily, Yes it sure is a great set-up l have here thank you, it was designed by me and built by a closefriend of mine, and it cost me close to $2800.00 for labour and material and electrical which is not cheap.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 12, 2016)

One more picture and then I think I should back out for now. Don't want to spam the thread.






Dragon_77, what a great enclosure! Just got a cheap cabinet myself and have enlisted my friend's dad to try and turn it into an enclosure.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 12, 2016)

[MENTION=41778]Dragon_77[/MENTION], that sounds expensive. What was the main cost?


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 13, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> One more picture and then I think I should back out for now. Don't want to spam the thread.



Meh, keep them coming. Your little tristis is amazing 






The night he moved in, still very defensive. I got that response the moment I sat down on my bed (his enclosure is in my bedroom for now, for his own peace and quiet)


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a great shot, Smittiferous!


----------



## Herpo (Mar 13, 2016)

Smitti, that last pic belongs in a horror movie! Perfect jumpscare! And yes everyone keep em coming, make me more jealous!


----------



## Dragon_77 (Mar 13, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> @Dragon_77, that sounds expensive. What was the main cost?



The main cost of building my indoor enclosure was material, such as timber - laminex - aluminium - wheels - paint and light fittings & batton holders.

This enclosure is made from the second best timber money can buy Exterior Plywood, which is made to last a very long time if put together properly by a qualified tradesmen.

Herpo, here is a photo of a Lace Monitor that belongs in a horror movie.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow that is one scary gob!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 13, 2016)

It's like gazing into a wormhole! Oh, the bottomless black abyss! 

I had no such display from my Tristis first night home. But I did manage to get nailed! Then, next day, on the same finger, I got nailed by a feral kitten. The kitten bite looked messier, but it felt like a pinch compared to the monitor bite. Very powerful for such a small lizard. Sure has been a while since the last time I was bitten by a monitor.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 13, 2016)

He kinda looks like he's just posing for a selfie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Mar 13, 2016)

Chinese finger trap, go on guys!  Gorgeous animals on here!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 13, 2016)

Chinese finger trap or remover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Mar 13, 2016)

You're right, a surgeons best friend. Well, you know, aside from the likely gangrene...


----------



## Ironbark (Mar 15, 2016)

Absolutely correct when saying not helping with the wish list lol new to hobby we have three central dragons young daughter and I have hinted were building a reptile
room I don't think that the wife has grasped what we mean or has she I am an extremist lol

where looking at a pair of Sand Monitors would a 8ft long 3 foot high 2ft wide be big enough?


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd suggest 2 ft high and 3 ft wide. They are more terrestrial than climbers.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 15, 2016)

What would be the dimensions for a single flavi - for life?


----------



## Ironbark (Mar 15, 2016)

What would the ideal detention be for two?


----------



## inkarnate (Mar 15, 2016)

Argi having a bask.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 15, 2016)

Similar to the setup described, 8ft long by 2ft high by 3 ft deep would be fine for one for life; for two it is probably better to house them outside in a larger enclosure. That's where ours will end up.


----------



## Ironbark (Mar 16, 2016)

I might in that case look at dwarfs


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 16, 2016)

Ironbark said:


> I might in that case look at dwarfs



We have a trio of sandfire yellow ackies living in a 6ft by 2 ft by 2 ft tank, and another red ackie by himself in a 3 ft by 2ft tank.


----------



## Ironbark (Mar 16, 2016)

Go on show some pics


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 16, 2016)

Talked it up, now for the evidence...






Snapped that after being deposited in the enclosure... Moments later vanished behind the water tray, never to be seen again. 






Took a few snaps prior but couldn't get decent lighting, and it flat-out refused to look at the camera. 













Edit: [MENTION=17341]akarsha[/MENTION] got a pic of it's face...


----------



## Ironbark (Mar 17, 2016)

So that's adult size how awesome it's like a perentie in miniature size


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 17, 2016)

That's a beauty, Smittiferous.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 17, 2016)

[MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION] Thanks mate. Got loads of growing to do, only nine weeks old


----------



## pirate_reps (Mar 17, 2016)

My little sandy [varanus gouldii flavirufus]


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 17, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> Talked it up, now for the evidence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He/she is just the most gorgeous little thing!!! Markings and colouring are divine.  I think I'm in love!



pirate_reps said:


> View attachment 317545
> 
> 
> My little sandy [varanus gouldii flavirufus]



I love his yellow war paint. [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_reps (Mar 17, 2016)

Tritis tritis.. probably the best shot ive taken of my reptiles haha


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 17, 2016)

Had to show off [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION]' Varanus Indicus once more. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 17, 2016)

I never get tired of looking at those photos, lol.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 30, 2016)

This old shoe looks like a splendid place to curl up in!





....Best not ask how...


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 30, 2016)

How?:lol:


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 30, 2016)

Was changing water, it freaked out and ran around enclosure, up my arm, off my shoulder onto the bed, then out the bedroom door. Retrieved from the back door, and went to put it back but noticed it was actually sitting kinda calmly whilst totally unrestrained in my hand, so I went into the bathroom and put it down on the tiles... Explored a little while then found my shoe and promptly moved in. 

I eventually put my shoe in the empty spa bath and closed the door and did something else for five, came back and it was just exploring the bath... Gave me the typical indignant look that monitors have and then ignored me, so I quietly sat in the spa next to it and let it explore all over me for ten minutes. It was really quite amazing tbh, one minute a total freak out and the next it barely gave a damn I existed.


Because cutes:
[video=youtube_share;cHaym7IFOpg]https://youtu.be/cHaym7IFOpg[/video]


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 30, 2016)

The Lacie is not mine. I took the photo at VHS this year. I met the owner at the dinner, had kmow idea she owned a lacie at the time lol


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 30, 2016)

I just can't get over how adorable that little thing is. So much in love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 30, 2016)

My hatchling acanthurus


----------



## Eamon (Apr 5, 2016)

My Little Flavi


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 5, 2016)

They were hard to get once, now everyone has a flavi.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Except me :cry:


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 5, 2016)

Are you allowed to have them in the ACT?


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes but I'm not allowed a monitor - hassle with the hot spots, space and live food apparently. I was very close to getting an ackie pair but not this time. Maybe when I move out, or at least get a job


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 6, 2016)

Well I had an "oops" moment. Just got another pair of Black Headed Monitors and they were in very poor condition indeed. Their hips were obvious and you could even see the vertebrae of their tails. Bloody awful. I thought to myself that they looked slim in the photo but when I picked them up at the airport they looked anorexic. Looks like the previous owner barely fed them, if at all. I took them to the vet only to find that the vet was away for an emergency visit and that they wouldn't be back for several hours, so I told them that I would take the lizards home and get them set up as I didn't want to stress them out even more. At least when I inspected them there didn't appear to be too many issues, just super slim, and a few toes missing on one. It was a good sign that their eyes were bright and their tongues were flickering. 

I was surprised that they weren't as grumpy as my other monitor, they just wanted to get away, no hissing or biting. Once they were set up and had been basking for 20 minutes I offered them some lamb heart to see if they would actually eat (as I was concerned that they may have been sick, not starved) and they took it almost instantly. I tong fed the larger one, and the smaller one wolfed it down when I sat back and watched them. They must have been hungry. I need to have a few words with the previous owner but I'm reluctant as I don't want to explode at them. I just want to know what on earth were they doing with them. :facepalm: Didn't think that this would happen to me. But hopefully the lizards will be in a better home now.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 7, 2016)

Good on you! Are these also Perth locale? I'm suprised you had another enclosure laying around!

- - - Updated - - -

I would suspect they might be W/C


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 7, 2016)

I liked your post, Oshkii, but I don't like the story of the monitors. Either it was a very negligent owner, or as BredliFreak has suggested someone cashing in on wild caught animals.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 7, 2016)

They're Perth locale. I agree pinefamily, I don't like the story much either. Had I'd known they were in this condition I probably wouldn't have bought them. It's a bit worrying though, as the previous owner was selling off a lot more reptiles, tried to sell a Pilbara locale Black Headed Monitor and Stripe Tailed Monitors to me, but I declined as they were not what I was looking for. They then proceeded to tell me that the Stripe Tailed Monitors were prone to respiratory infection. I can only wonder at the condition of the rest of their animals . . . 

They are wild caught. I asked the previous owner who was the Taker, and I confirmed it with the Taker before I bought them.

BredliFreak, you can never have too many enclosures.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Apr 7, 2016)

By the sounds of things they are wild caught, which would explain the underfed condition. Animals in the wild tend to be thinner because they have to go out and find food instead of having it placed right in front of them on a regular basis. Also caudos are prone to respiratory problems when exposed to high humidity, that's why they are best kept in really dry conditions with little to no water at all. Hopefully they come good once you've fed them up Oshkii, give them a few weeks and they should put on some size. Give them plenty of insects and throw in a few pinkies here and there. Keep us updated on them ??????


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 7, 2016)

Can't say that I've seen any wild Black Headed Monitors that skinny before. I've only seen a couple but they looked pretty good. I was of the opinion that licensed takers in WA are supposed to keep the animals for a certain period of time to ensure that they are feeding well and treated for parasites. Well, no point looking back now, it's time to look forward. Yeah, will keep you updated. Hopefully they come round.

EDIT: Testing . . .


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Apr 13, 2016)

Oshkii that's so sad and awful that they were treated like that! At least they're in good hands now and we know that they'll be well looked after.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 15, 2016)

Dug this photo up from years ago of a Heath Monitor (_Varanus rosenbergi_), although we often called them Racehorse Goannas. When I was a kid I would foolishly catch them and bring them home, begging my parents to let me keep them, but they never relented. Amazing that the worst injuries I would get were just scratches and one time a bite on the hand.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 15, 2016)

They are becoming endangered in the wild here in SA.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Apr 15, 2016)

Thought I might as well post some pics of my baby. His name is Bertie. I love him. 




Please excuse the crummy iPad pics.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 16, 2016)

My one and only monitor. His name is Onyx.


----------



## Eamon (Apr 25, 2016)

Gillens I picked up today. Awesome personality


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 25, 2016)

Ooooh nice


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 25, 2016)

This is the female Tristis I mentioned somewhere earlier that I was planning to obtain. I picked her up on Saturday afternoon. Named her "Nepthys"






















She's a lot less defensive than Seth, my male, even tolerates being held. 

Someone is bound to notice, she's missing the majority of her claws (claws only, not fingers, will regrow) on her front hands/paws/feet. When I checked her out three weeks ago she was in top condition. I don't know how exactly but in that timeframe she managed to lose nine claws. Less than impressed but unwilling to leave her where she was, I continued with the purchase. She's now receiving a dose of calcium syrup with each feed as I feel this would only occur if there was a deficiency. 

In time I hope to have her fattened up a little and strong and healthy, with the goal of pairing her with my male tristis. 


She's also a goof, sleeping in odd spots.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 26, 2016)

She does look a little on the under-done side, Smittiferous.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone notice the Pilbara Tristis on RDU? If I was allowed a monitor they are high on my wish list, along with the pellewensis monitor!


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Apr 26, 2016)

I have a pelli for sale if you want? $500


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the offer but there's no way in the world I would be allowed to get one (as of now anyways). They sure are pretty little critters that's for sure!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 26, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> She's a lot less defensive than Seth, my male, even tolerates being held.
> 
> Someone is bound to notice, she's missing the majority of her claws (claws only, not fingers, will regrow) on her front hands/paws/feet. When I checked her out three weeks ago she was in top condition. I don't know how exactly but in that timeframe she managed to lose nine claws. Less than impressed but unwilling to leave her where she was, I continued with the purchase. She's now receiving a dose of calcium syrup with each feed as I feel this would only occur if there was a deficiency.
> 
> In time I hope to have her fattened up a little and strong and healthy, with the goal of pairing her with my male tristis.



I believe nails/claws can be lost during issues with shedding. She looks about the same age as my smallest guy. Hopefully she bounces back in no time, Smitti. My pair of underfed Black Headed Monitors are beginning to come round now. They are gaining weight and becoming more active. Do you know her locality?


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 26, 2016)

[MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION] she's not bony, but she's also far from full-grown. 
[MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION] good to hear your two are coming round! There are other telltale signs of more sinister issues (mild kinks in her tail) which also weren't there on the first inspection, which I think are related to the broken claws. Her locale is Alice Springs I was told, same as my male. 
[MENTION=41799]BredliFreak[/MENTION] only reason I didn't snap one of those up on RDU was they were too young. Gorgeous animals though.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 1, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -

A few of mine


----------



## Smittiferous (May 1, 2016)

[MENTION=31523]Sheldoncooper[/MENTION] those are some nice animals mate, nice set-ups too!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 1, 2016)

Cheers I'll show some of my new additions. When the lights come back on.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -



A couple more scalaris / orientalis / acuranthus

- - - Updated - - -

Id like to see more of scalaris if anyone has


----------



## Smittiferous (May 2, 2016)

A few new photos of my youngest. Not quite a scalaris though...








http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160502/31fe54da37eec1f32c8738ff7a43aedc.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160502/bfa2735943ba1d28011cd97192779bdb.jpg


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 2, 2016)

Very nice your in vic yeh ? Im guessing it came from blue and yellow parents


----------



## Smittiferous (May 2, 2016)

Yeah sunny Melbourne, SE suburbs


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 2, 2016)

Yeh me too. The adults yours came from are quite an unusual pairing a blue and yellow mixture of adults. There could be some nice variations in offspring from them


----------



## Smittiferous (May 3, 2016)

I only saw one of the parents, the female, and it was dark in the breeder's reptile room so I didn't get a great look. Siblings were a mix of blue or yellow and blue spots. They had some yearlings from same parentage at the expo which were stunning, but I can't recall if they were just blue or blue and yellow.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 3, 2016)

Sheldoncooper, what a great collection! Wish I could keep as many monitors. Unfortunately WA only permits a few monitor species that can be kept. 

Did anyone see the really dark Lace Monitor on RDU? Would like to see more of the black ones. They're awesome.


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 3, 2016)

@smitti what breed is that monitor?i love the colours of her..


----------



## Smittiferous (May 3, 2016)

[MENTION=42187]Murph_BTK[/MENTION] Mangrove monitor, Varanus Indicus


----------



## BredliFreak (May 3, 2016)

Nice monitors Sheldoncooper! 

Smitti your mangrove is looking good, she's colouring up nicely!


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 3, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> A few new photos of my youngest. Not quite a scalaris though...



what is that it is gorgeous?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 4, 2016)

Thats a stunning little mangrove. And im pretty sure they came from blue and yellow parents and most of the time as yearlings they will turn more blue. I do have a couple available to me if i want them, in which i do but its more of a size and enclosure issue for me. I do think there one of the most beautiful monitors we have. And seeing that pic isn't helping my cause


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 8, 2016)

If its the one in vic yeh ive seen it and its being sold because its not tame. Some people only want ones that sit on your lap apparently


----------



## pinefamily (May 8, 2016)

Sheldoncooper said:


> If its the one in vic yeh ive seen it and its being sold because its not tame. Some people only want ones that sit on your lap apparently


That's funny!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 8, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> That's funny!



I sold the same guy a 4ft lacie. I had the lacie at a stage that if i put my arm in his enclosure he would climb onto my arm to come out. He obviously didn't keep up the work with him because i heard he gave him away a few mths later because he wasn't tame enough


----------



## pinefamily (May 8, 2016)

Sheldoncooper said:


> I sold the same guy a 4ft lacie. I had the lacie at a stage that if i put my arm in his enclosure he would climb onto my arm to come out. He obviously didn't keep up the work with him because i heard he gave him away a few mths later because he wasn't tame enough


People like this should stick to fluffy animals.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 8, 2016)

Sheldoncooper said:


> If its the one in vic yeh ive seen it and its being sold because its not tame. Some people only want ones that sit on your lap apparently



That's a shame. I think the lizard is very beautiful. It's nice to have reptiles that are comfortable around humans, but it can take a lot of time to get there - if they do. Needless to say, most reptiles aren't the "cuddly" type. Perhaps if the guy held onto the monitor longer and persevered it might calm down? I would like to think I would hold onto such a beautiful lizard forever. 

Here's a photo from the advert. Ah, if only.


----------



## pinefamily (May 8, 2016)

I have "given" my wife a Spencer's monitor hatchling for Mother's Day; unfortunately it doesn't arrive until next week. Will post some pics.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 8, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> That's a shame. I think the lizard is very beautiful. It's nice to have reptiles that are comfortable around humans, but it can take a lot of time to get there - if they do. Needless to say, most reptiles aren't the "cuddly" type. Perhaps if the guy held onto the monitor longer and persevered it might calm down? I would like to think I would hold onto such a beautiful lizard forever.
> 
> Here's a photo from the advert. Ah, if only.


Thats him he is nice and will probably calm down in time. Ive found lacies calm down or aren't so timid or skittish once they hit 50 to 60cm snout to vent.


----------



## pinefamily (May 14, 2016)

Here's a new one of our tristis orientalis.



Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 14, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Here's a new one of our tristis orientalis.
> View attachment 318108
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Nice did u breed or buy


----------



## pinefamily (May 14, 2016)

Bought him from a breeder here in SA. He specializes in small monitors.


----------



## Smittiferous (May 14, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> I have "given" my wife a Spencer's monitor hatchling for Mother's Day; unfortunately it doesn't arrive until next week. Will post some pics.



Lol nice. Have they got any left?


----------



## pinefamily (May 14, 2016)

Not sure. I think he had some more about to hatch.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 15, 2016)

Any pics yet?


----------



## pinefamily (May 15, 2016)

No, change of plans. He is shipping it down next week.


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 20, 2016)

Without taking over this thread not wanting to start another one for the sake of wanting some advice, i have a Ridge tail Monitor born last November and she has settled into her large enclosure very well. Even allowed me to hand feed her now.. my question is i am wanting to get a male for A: some company and B: some more movement in the enclosure.. i have have read quite a bit on introduction to new animals etc and there seems to be some many conflicting reports on what too do.. any advice peeps (this is my first Monitor i have owned so i am still learning)


----------



## Smittiferous (May 22, 2016)

So here is "Hades", the latest and likely last addition to my collection (heh, I said that four monitors ago...)






















He (assumed male) actually handles with minimal fuss, and even fell asleep while stuffed up my jumper in the car on the way home. Feels quite solid also. 

Also here's a photo my housemate took of my indicus:


----------



## CrazyNut (May 22, 2016)

Just wait until your Mertens get a nice yellow belly! Bloody gorgeous!


----------



## pinefamily (May 22, 2016)

You'll love the Mertens Smittiferous. The sloth of the monitor world.
We picked up our little Spencer's this afternoon. I'll post pics tomorrow after she (suspected) settles in.


----------



## Smittiferous (May 22, 2016)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] He already has a nice yellow throat, it just hasn't shown up in the photos, probably from the LED downlights in the kitchen. 
[MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION] I am so damn jealous. I want a Spencer's so badly!


----------



## CrazyNut (May 22, 2016)

[MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION] is that the same case with the belly and underside of the tail? Mine is bright yellow all underneath and it is STUNNING! Haha I love mertens... I live monitors in general haha. 
[MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION] why do you say they are sloths? They can be very fast when they want to and in the water... Damn haha (no pun intended). God you are lucky I wish I had a spencers lol I wish I had a lot of things lol.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

You and your bloody indicus smitti :lol: Just can't stop making us jealous can you


----------



## pinefamily (May 23, 2016)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] I know they can move fast when they want to, but compared to other monitors they are slow and chilled. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 23, 2016)

Here's our Spencers monitor hatchling basking on the ledge of the fake rock wall. More photos to come.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

What a cutie!


----------



## snakehunter (May 23, 2016)

Mid-yawn action shot!


----------



## pinefamily (May 28, 2016)

Some phone shots while "she" was on my other arm, trying to climb up.




Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (May 28, 2016)

Is he tame?


----------



## pinefamily (May 28, 2016)

He/she is still only a hatchling but nowhere near as skittish as any others we've had. Still hides away in the tank but doesn't mind the handling. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (May 29, 2016)

[MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION] you lucky person you!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 10, 2016)

Pellewensis are out of bed


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 11, 2016)

They look great [MENTION=31523]Sheldoncooper[/MENTION]!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks yeh the male down below is beautiful when he sheds he's just starting his red spots are bright red


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 11, 2016)

MMMMM I love pellies, looking great there [MENTION=31523]Sheldoncooper[/MENTION]!


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 11, 2016)

If only we had the room and the money......


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 11, 2016)

I had the same problem with room the cars have lived outside ever since


----------



## phatty (Jul 18, 2016)

been a while here is one of my barts 



- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -

might aswell throw up a panoptes feeding vid [video]https://www.facebook.com/697164445/videos/10154334632729446/[/video]


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 18, 2016)

Do you breed them, Phatty?


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 18, 2016)

phatty said:


> been a while here is one of my barts
> View attachment 318585
> 
> 
> ...



Holy moly they are amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phatty (Jul 18, 2016)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/697164445/videos/10154438643429446/[/video] ok its been i while so i have forgoten how to do this stuff i think the vid will work

- - - Updated - - -

I might have a few 

- - - Updated - - -

this one was in shed filthy looking thing


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 18, 2016)

Baritji are awesome critters huh?

Has anyone here got pics of Varanus "insulanicus" (Ackie ssp. Atm but is likely to be a distinct sp.)?


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 18, 2016)

Recent snaps of my two biggest monsters, still some growing to do (only a year old each)
Jones, proud as hell, as usual. 










George, in his rightful place, subjugating the human. 









And a twirly tristis tail, belonging to the young lass I recently acquired. 




Since I gave her a new hollow cork branch to play in I don't often see any more of her than that!
The small kinks in her tail are quite evident here, but on the whole she is doing way better now, her claws are re-growing and she doesn't look as "underdone" as [MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION] put it. Still some way to go though.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 18, 2016)

Some amazing pictures.. i have a question for you all with monitors, i am about another section of my my sleeve tattoo and and my next stage (as its Australian reptiles and spiders) is a Monitor i am looking to find a photo of a monitor standing up and looking around type pose, if anyone has such a pic or knows one, and willing so post up, it would be great for ideas and maybe if allowed i might even *if permission is granted* get a tattoo of the picture posted..post up guys/gals


----------



## phatty (Jul 19, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Baritji are awesome critters huh?
> 
> Has anyone here got pics of Varanus "insulanicus" (Ackie ssp. Atm but is likely to be a distinct sp.)?



I believe Croc cove in Darwin have them they are from Groote eylandt. Your best bet would be to google Varanus acanthurus insulanicus as it will come up with pictures.



Murph_BTK said:


> Some amazing pictures.. i have a question for you all with monitors, i am about another section of my my sleeve tattoo and and my next stage (as its Australian reptiles and spiders) is a Monitor i am looking to find a photo of a monitor standing up and looking around type pose, if anyone has such a pic or knows one, and willing so post up, it would be great for ideas and maybe if allowed i might even *if permission is granted* get a tattoo of the picture posted..post up guys/gals



the monitor you want is a V panoptes I only have caged pictures handy. Try going onto flicker or one of the monitor fb pages and see what you can find and ask the author I am sure they will let you 

- - - Updated - - -
[MENTION=27815]Stuart[/MENTION] have you found any Varanus acanthurus insulanicus


----------



## Stuart (Jul 19, 2016)

phatty said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> @Stuart have you found any Varanus acanthurus insulanicus



Its been a while since I have been looking but I have seen them.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 19, 2016)

phatty said:


> I believe Croc cove in Darwin have them they are from Groote eylandt. Your best bet would be to google Varanus acanthurus insulanicus as it will come up with pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic work mate but alas i dont have flicker nor have stalk book ..


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 19, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> Recent snaps of my two biggest monsters, still some growing to do (only a year old each)
> Jones, proud as hell, as usual.
> 
> 
> ...



Your photography is on point sir! ????????????


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 19, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Your photography is on point sir! í*½í±í*½í±



He cannot take all the credit!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 19, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Your photography is on point sir! í*½í±í*½í±



I can't take all the blame, [MENTION=17341]Stompsy[/MENTION] took the pics of George riding his human steed/ sitting atop my shaven cranium


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 21, 2016)

Average pics but i didn't want to wake them. I don't need the agro. 2 grumpy females


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 21, 2016)

They look like they've had a hard night!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 24, 2016)

The second night my largest tristis decided to sleep on the stack instead of its hide. It's kind of freaking me out to be honest.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 24, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> The second night my largest tristis decided to sleep on the stack instead of its hide. It's kind of freaking me out to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 318668



I just absolutely love your tristis. 

Have you noticed it has started to brumate at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 24, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> The second night my largest tristis decided to sleep on the stack instead of its hide. It's kind of freaking me out to be honest.



I wouldn't worry, a few of mine regularly just fall asleep where ever they were when the lights switched off. They never used to, so I guess they're just becoming more comfortable with their surroundings. My female tristis especially can fall asleep in the funniest of places. 

I can't get over how beautiful your one is though, so insanely jealous.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 24, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> I just absolutely love your tristis.
> 
> Have you noticed it has started to brumate at all?



None of my tristis are under full brumation as of yet, although there is a reduction in activity and feeding. They will emerge and bask for a couple of hours. The smallest is the most active and he appears to still have a decent appetite.



Smittiferous said:


> I wouldn't worry, a few of mine regularly just fall asleep where ever they were when the lights switched off. They never used to, so I guess they're just becoming more comfortable with their surroundings. My female tristis especially can fall asleep in the funniest of places.
> 
> I can't get over how beautiful your one is though, so insanely jealous.



That's good to hear. It was a new behaviour so I was a bit concerned. 

I think the Perth (South West) tristis are pretty cool. I waited a while for some even though there were plenty of other localities available.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 30, 2016)

A few of the bubs (pics courtesy of Rocket).


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 30, 2016)

They're freaking gorgeous Richard


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks Vamps! Although they loose the baby camoflague at about 8 months, they are also nice as adults, really subtle pastel yellows remain and some orange flecks.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice pics, Richard.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks Pines.

- - - Updated - - -

Growing and shedding, from today.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 30, 2016)

Love that adult IV


----------



## Dragon_77 (Jul 30, 2016)

Richard, Awesome photos of your adult and juvenile Varanus-Rosenburgi Monitor's thanks for sharing.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 30, 2016)

No probs, Les.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 6, 2016)

Some of you may remember that some time ago I acquired a pair of tristis monitors, and that they arrived in a rather sorry state. Here's an update on them. I'm happy to say that their condition is improving. The medium tristis used to weigh 133grams. Now she's 200grams. Her tail is becoming round and she's getting muscle back in her legs. The smallest tristis has had a bumpy road. He used to weigh 60grams, and he started off with quite an appetite. But from what weight he did gain he lost most of it when he had a prolapse. His appetite appears to have recovered however and now he weighs 80grams. I was hoping that they would have gained weight at a faster rate, but the onset of winter appears to have slowed their progress, and a couple of days ago I discovered that they had worms (hence why I annoyed them so I could weigh them). So once they have been treated hopefully things will continue to get better.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 6, 2016)

Very nice locale of tristis, Oshkii, love the colour and size.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm so insanely jealous of your Tristis' [MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION]!!! And so glad they are of better health now. I'm sure, come the warmer months they'll bloom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 7, 2016)

Glad to hear they are on the improve, Oshkii.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 7, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> I'm so insanely jealous of your Tristis' @Oshkii!!! And so glad they are of better health now. I'm sure, come the warmer months they'll bloom.



I can't wait to see them in the height of summer. Just like the lizards, I don't like the cold weather either. 

IV, is that coir peat you're using for your baby Heath Monitors? I've just switched to it today for my monitors but they don't seem to like it. They were originally on hemp.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 7, 2016)

It is interesting to see the same tristis patterning in that second photo especially. I assume the darker coloration is due to their southerly locale, being able to absorb more heat from the sun.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 7, 2016)

I use a mix of fine grained sand and coir blocks as it retains moisture well and caters for their burrowing behaviour. I also mist the enclosure most mornings. As juveniles they seem to turn the whole enclosure over faily regularly (though I do still have a few in there); as adults my captive pair seem more like Lacies in that the only real digging I see is around nesting time. Apologies for the essay.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 7, 2016)

Photos from past VHS expos. The gilleni in the tub were part of a trio which were for sale ($1000 for all three) and from the second expo (2012 I beleive). The lacie was on display by Cranbourne aquarium from memory. The liitle guy I have no idea but from memory he was for sale for around $300-$400. I love VHS, wish it there were more VIC expos.

- - - Updated - - -



I forgot this lovely chap. He was from this years VHS, on display at Karingal's stand. I met the owner at the dinner and was happy to bump into her on the floor the next day (she approched me after I took the snaps haha).


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 7, 2016)

Crazy i love that first picture.. *still on the look out for a good picture for an addition to my Tattoo sleeve


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 7, 2016)

imported-varanus said:


> I use a mix of fine grained sand and coir blocks as it retains moisture well and caters for their burrowing behaviour. I also mist the enclosure most mornings. As juveniles they seem to turn the whole enclosure over faily regularly (though I do still have a few in there); as adults my captive pair seem more like Lacies in that the only real digging I see is around nesting time. Apologies for the essay.


I don't mind essays when they're reptile related.  Trying to find the best substrate for my monitors is proving difficult. The hemp looked reasonably nice and was easy to maintain, but it was a bit dry and dusty. When parts of it were sprayed down it became moldy. The coir peat looks really nice and holds moisture well, but it clings to everything and the monitors don't appear to like it much. When dry, it's also dusty. I might try sand mixed with leaf litter after a couple of days if they're still running around hating it.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 7, 2016)

If it's only for the larger pair (tristis) you posted earlier, some red desert sand, moistened occasionally, would be fine imo. I've used that for both tristis and gillens with good results. Coir blocks have been great for raising Lace monitors, I just replenish or replace when it gets too dry.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 7, 2016)

Builders sand or brickie sand holds well with moisture as well. And a lot cheaper than the red desert sand sold in reptile outlets.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 7, 2016)

Mine came from a trip out to Roxby Downs, but it still cost me to get there. I have heard some brikie's mixes have dyes and concrete additives, that's why I've not used it before, it may be misinformation though? Another option may be just to collect some substrate from a location know for black tristis in your area?


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 7, 2016)

I've never heard that before about dyes and additives. I will look into that. As you say, Richard, it could be misinformation (spread by the pet stores  ).


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 7, 2016)

Cheers! Can you PM me when you find out, Darren, as it does hold burrows well and Bunnings have it locally...I'll def try it out.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeh some places sell quarry sand which is dyed red. It stains your animals skins. Plain washed kids play sand from bunnings is the best stuff (only outmatched by red natrually dessert sand for ascetic reasons) . It holds moisture really well and doesn't clump up when it gets wet and than dries. [MENTION=41911]imported-varanus[/MENTION] what is that grass in the back of the gilleni set up? Looks great!


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 7, 2016)

It's a local triodia (spinifex). Dries to yellow but will hold it's form indefinitely. Some say it's too spiky, but I've never had any probs with small monitors, they even hunt in it.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 7, 2016)

Thats awesome! What are you keeping in that set up and how big is it?? It looks huge!

- - - Updated - - -

Is some of that living/freshly put in or has it retained the slight greeness?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 7, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Yeh some places sell quarry sand which is dyed red. It stains your animals skins. Plain washed kids play sand from bunnings is the best stuff (only outmatched by red natrually dessert sand for ascetic reasons) . It holds moisture really well and doesn't clump up when it gets wet and than dries. @imported-varanus what is that grass in the back of the gilleni set up? Looks great!



I agree with you there, CrazyNut. I use the washed sand from Bunnings for my Netted Dragons. It's not dusty and holds moisture reasonably well. I don't particularly like the colour but I've made it look quite alright by mixing it up with dried plants and rocks. Pet shop reptile sand on the other hand is awful in my opinion.

IV, those are some great set ups! 

And here's one more picture from me. I'll be doing new set ups for them soon so that should be fun.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 7, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Thats awesome! What are you keeping in that set up and how big is it?? It looks huge!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Is some of that living/freshly put in or has it retained the slight greeness?



Cheers CN. Only 1200mm long, but 800mm wide, both for odatria, gillens and tristis. The two middle pics are about a week old, the upper and lower, several months.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 7, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> I agree with you there, CrazyNut. I use the washed sand from Bunnings for my Netted Dragons. It's not dusty and holds moisture reasonably well. I don't particularly like the colour but I've made it look quite alright by mixing it up with dried plants and rocks. Pet shop reptile sand on the other hand is awful in my opinion.
> 
> IV, those are some great set ups!
> 
> ...


I use it in my netteds tank as well! Its eassy to clean as well. Yeh the only downside is its white and doesn't look that great but it can be made to look nice with some nice decoration. I suppose if you had costal species that may be found on beach's it woukd look awesome as well.
[MENTION=41911]imported-varanus[/MENTION] really? That small??? Those branches looks like they are really thick and heavy! Ypu have done really well with that set up! You have multiple species in the same tank? How is that going? Never thought of putting two or more monitor species together.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 7, 2016)

Apologies, two separate enclosures, Gillens in one, tristis in the other, at the time. I no longer keep either species, now housing Rosie juvies.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 8, 2016)

And I got a Flavi. This is Harriot, balancing with her noggin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 8, 2016)

New addition, Stompsy?
Very cute, and great photo BTW.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 8, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> New addition, Stompsy?
> Very cute, and great photo BTW.



Yeah. My first monitor. I'm in awe of how amazing she is. And thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 8, 2016)

Flavi's are great. Our two are real characters.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 8, 2016)

I wanna get flavi's they are awesome. If I get my advanced I'm also looking at brevicauda, scalaris or mitchelli. Gahh gahh on brevicauda and mitchelli!!


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 8, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Flavi's are great. Our two are real characters.



I've found them to be the most entertaining and they definitely have their own personalities too. 



CrazyNut said:


> I wanna get flavi's they are awesome. If I get my advanced I'm also looking at brevicauda, scalaris or mitchelli. Gahh gahh on brevicauda and mitchelli!!



Hehe. We are getting some Gillens tomorrow! Cute little dudes! I can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 8, 2016)

Omfg gillens are the best!


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 9, 2016)

Gillens and storrs are two of my favourite smaller monitors. I've never seen a Mitchelli in captivity, but I so want to kidnap Smittiferous' mangrove monitor.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 9, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Gillens and storrs are two of my favourite smaller monitors. I've never seen a Mitchelli in captivity, but I so want to kidnap Smittiferous' mangrove monitor.



She is a gorgeous little thing, so I don't blame you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 9, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Gillens and storrs are two of my favourite smaller monitors. I've never seen a Mitchelli in captivity, but I so want to kidnap Smittiferous' mangrove monitor.


I have seen a couple mitchelli in captivity (not in person though). Gorgeous things. Haha I have a little storrs, they are cool! Mangroves are really expensive, I'd get one if ot wasn't for yhe price tage of them (plus their waterproof enclosure).


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 9, 2016)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] enclosure requirements aren't too dissimilar from mertens, if you're concerned about moisture ingression from humidity, just tank the whole thing with pond sealer... Mine's currently in a simple box (until it grows a little more) with gravel, hides, fake ferny type thing and a cat litter tray I appropriated (new, not used of course...) as a small pond, with a canister filter running into it:






On the subject of flavis, I gave George a hammock, for something else do do. 






Meanwhile...














They're so adorably fragile. I didn't think they'd be so tiny!


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeh but mertens don't cost $1400 + the cost of a sealed enclsoure. Mertens will cost $1400 at most with a sealed enclosure lol. Nice gilleni and flavi btw


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 9, 2016)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] I'll admit the only way I was able to afford mine was a bonus from my boss paid a week before the expo, for looking after his business when he disappeared to Thailand for two weeks... I'm tipping there will be some more at the next VHS expo, still a ways away, got a piggy bank?


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 10, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So jealous I couldn't meet them last night....


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 10, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> @CrazyNut I'll admit the only way I was able to afford mine was a bonus from my boss paid a week before the expo, for looking after his business when he disappeared to Thailand for two weeks... I'm tipping there will be some more at the next VHS expo, still a ways away, got a piggy bank?


 Yeh I do, its called a bank account lol and yes there will be. Haberfeild reptiles will have them again as they do every year. Tbh I would rather spend my money on other varanus species lol.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 10, 2016)

Very nice Gillens, [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION].


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 10, 2016)

"Varanus gouldii venitianblindii"


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 13, 2016)

.. so my ridgey.... now at night sits in the water and wont head to her hide.. i have drained a lot of the water out but i am afraid she will sleep and drown.. thoughts/ideas??


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Aug 13, 2016)

Why does it have so much water? It's an ackie not a water monitor. How about you set it up with just a small water bowl, especially because it looks like a juvenile. They don't need much water because they get most of it through their food.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 13, 2016)

Aussie_monitors said:


> Why does it have so much water? It's an ackie not a water monitor. How about you set it up with just a small water bowl, especially because it looks like a juvenile. They don't need much water because they get most of it through their food.


The enclosure was to originally house something else.. but i ended up putting her in there.. i will take more water out and also add rocks so she can't submerge herself... also thanks for your input its appreciated


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Aug 13, 2016)

I'd suggest taking all the water out and fill the whole thing with dirt/sand or whatever substrate. Add rocks and hides, then just place a small bowl of water in there. They don't need to submerged themselves in it, I'm sure someone else will tell you otherwise, but they don't. In the wild they get water from the dew on plants and from their food.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 13, 2016)

Think your ackie wishes to be a water monitor lol. I agree with Aussie_monitors 100%, even though the juvis can be prone to dehydration, a deep waterdish is def not neccessary nor is it practicle. On the plus side your little fella is pretty nice looking!


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 14, 2016)

Unless it's coming up for a shed, that is unusual behaviour. We have a water bowl large enough for them to climb into if desired, but shallow enough so they won't drown. Have seen our guys sit in the water bowl from time to time, usually if they are shedding.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 14, 2016)

Well i started to drain the water from the enclosure and the lil **** saw a opportunity to shoot up the drain and wiring holes i had in the back of the cement background.. now i cant get her to come out.... i cant pull the enclosure apart its well made and has 80kg of cement and mesh over it... should i just wait and hope she reappears?? Turn up the heating? I have tried enticing her with food with no luck.. how long can she hold out without food water etc??


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 14, 2016)

If she isn't stuck she will come out when she is ready. I would get onto blocking her entrance as soon as she is out of there. The thing is she now knows she can hide there and you can't get to her.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 14, 2016)

Tempt her out with a nice pinky mouse? Just leave it in her enclosure, her belly will get the better of her eventually.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 14, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> Tempt her out with a nice pinky mouse? Just leave it in her enclosure, her belly will get the better of her eventually.


Have done so matey, also have a temp set up ready for her when she reappears.. then i shall make the necessary changes to the enclosure.. not 100% happy with the lighting & heating.. also once i have cleaned her new hides and plants that will add to her feeling safe and sound.. appreciate all the advice and thoughts.. so glad i found this forum site


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 15, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Have done so matey, also have a temp set up ready for her when she reappears.. then i shall make the necessary changes to the enclosure.. not 100% happy with the lighting & heating.. also once i have cleaned her new hides and plants that will add to her feeling safe and sound.. appreciate all the advice and thoughts.. so glad i found this forum site ������



How'd you go with the little one?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 15, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> How'd you go with the little one?


Hope nothing i even smoothed out her sand hoping i would atleast have drag marks from being out while i was at work  

Fingers crossed its soon..


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 15, 2016)

He'll come it eventually. He'll get hungry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 15, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> He'll come it eventually. He'll get hungry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope so.. sooner rather than later.. i miss the lil girl running around. I was making so much progress and trust towards her too...


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 15, 2016)

She will. Just keep watching!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 17, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Hope so.. sooner rather than later.. i miss the lil girl running around. I was making so much progress and trust towards her too...



Has she emerged yet?






She's a little character this Harriot. [emoji14]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 17, 2016)

@stompy nothing  i am considering turning the heat way up and having her become active and hopefully forcing her hand and making her come out.. i have been reading up on the net and the stories are so conflicting....wait n see..


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 17, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> @stompy nothing  i am considering turning the heat way up and having her become active and hopefully forcing her hand and making her come out.. i have been reading up on the net and the stories are so conflicting....wait n see..



 That's horrible... I'm assuming you can't actually see her at all either? I'd be freaking out by now!


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 17, 2016)

I would actually try the opposite and turn the heat down just a little bit. This might sound strange but we had similar problems with our Spencers. He/she was hiding away all the time so changed the globe from 100w to 75w and that made him/her come out looking for the heat.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 17, 2016)

Very cute photo [MENTION=17341]Stompsy[/MENTION] BTW.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 17, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> That's horrible... I'm assuming you can't actually see her at all either? I'd be freaking out by now!


Yeah no way of seeing her.. and its not ideal i have googled plumbers and using a camera on a cord to see where she is.. so its a option.. on the weekend i will turn up the overall heat in the enclosure and wait... but she will be out by then...right?? Here is hoping....


Oh i have edited this post.. i just read Pineys post saying turn down the heat i shall try that first.. #crossing every box


----------



## Wally (Aug 17, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> She's a little character this Harriot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Reminds me of my younger years on a few occasions. Made it to the front step after a big night out but just couldn't quite get in the front door.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 17, 2016)

Wally said:


> Reminds me of my younger years on a few occasions. Made it to the front step after a big night out but just couldn't quite get in the front door.


Ditto, Wally. One night, I apparently caught a taxi home, gave directions to the driver and chatted to him, put the key in the front door, and fell face first. Things we used to do....


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 17, 2016)

I honestly think you should just leave it. She may have been out and gone back in while you weren't watching. I have the same problem with my ackie just I can see him. He will seem stuck and then you worry but all of a sudden you walk past at the right momment and their he is, out and about.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 18, 2016)

This is my ackie who I've called 'Terry' as idk what gender he is. A big thanks to @CrazyNut, @pinefamily, and @Stompsy as they all helped me improve his enclosure and basking temperature he's now more active and i see him a lot more now so thanks.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 18, 2016)

HerpNthusiast said:


> View attachment 318874
> View attachment 318875
> This is my ackie who I've called 'Terry' as idk what gender he is. A big thanks to @CrazyNut, @pinefamily, and @Stompsy as they all helped me improve his enclosure and basking temperature he's now more active and i see him a lot more now so thanks.



No Problem. [emoji4] anytime... He's adorable BTW. 


Kill me Sarah, kill me again, with love. It's gunna be a glorious day.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks he's great


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 18, 2016)

Great colours, [MENTION=35846]HerpNthusiast[/MENTION].


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 18, 2016)

this is the only thing i have seen of her this past week.. question is if she can get up the hole she can get out right?? Even with her scales making it hard to climb against them...


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 19, 2016)

I'd assume that her tail scales would offer the most resistance in that regard. And it seems as though she's gotten that part back out. 

At least you've seen her now!


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 19, 2016)

Ackies can get out of anywhere they get into; the ridged tails help them to wedge into tight places, not prevent them getting out. I had one coiled inside a hollow tree log, wedged around the inside.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks way to damp for an Ackie, I'd seriously be looking at another enclosure, set up as a semi-arid. You run the risk of an RI.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 20, 2016)

imported-varanus said:


> Looks way to damp for an Ackie, I'd seriously be looking at another enclosure, set up as a semi-arid. You run the risk of an RI.


Absolutely agree i have a different set up ready for her and no chance of getting into holes or places i cant get too. Its hot, humid & dry, lots of rocks, sand and logs to climb.. appreciate the advice


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 20, 2016)

Hope I didn't sound like a knob earlier.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 20, 2016)

imported-varanus said:


> Hope I didn't sound like a knob earlier.


Not at all.. quite the opposite..


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 25, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/180113724

Digging to China.... Well, attempting to. She's determined.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 25, 2016)

Too many rabbits in China


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 25, 2016)

By the time she arrives, I'm sure she'll be big enough to change that!


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 26, 2016)

Mickey the Mertens had a lovely time basking on the concrete outside yesterday whilst his enclosure was having a clean out. Can't say I mind monitor sitting. [emoji4]


----------



## Smittiferous (Sep 26, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> Can't say I mind monitor sitting. [emoji4]



I think you have it the wrong way around.... Mickey was human-sitting, keeping an eye out making sure you didn't cause any trouble while his other subordinate cleaned his room. It's clearly HIS house now.


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 26, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> I think you have it the wrong way around.... Mickey was human-sitting, keeping an eye out making sure you didn't cause any trouble while his other subordinate cleaned his room. It's clearly HIS house now.



So true....

He's definitely feeling much more confident in being out with the humans than he was a few weeks ago!


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 26, 2016)

Good to see he's more relaxed now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

And I forgot to mention, great photos Stompsy.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 26, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> Mickey the Mertens had a lovely time basking on the concrete outside yesterday whilst his enclosure was having a clean out. Can't say I mind monitor sitting. [emoji4]



Thats a nice mertens man! Would I be right in saying female? Gorgeous!


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 26, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Good to see he's more relaxed now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Much more relaxed! Thinks he owns the place! And thanks.  was pretty chuffed that he inspected my phone whilst taking them. 




CrazyNut said:


> Thats a nice mertens man! Would I be right in saying female? Gorgeous!



Nope, he's all male. I've seen the bits to prove it! And thanks, he's [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION]' but I'll happily hang out with him anytime.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 26, 2016)

Smitti got all the cool stuff lol ha that narrow head through me, that why I thought female.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 26, 2016)

We thought the same when he was a juvenile, until, like Stompsy, we also saw the bits.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 27, 2016)

Transgender


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 30, 2016)

The two larger monitors have finally shifted into their new enclosure. It may change sometime in the future, as I would like to see how they interact with the set up, but for now I'm quite happy with it. Hopefully they are too. Here's some quick photos of them moving out.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## pinefamily (Sep 30, 2016)

Murph you reminded me of an old one we have of Molly one of our Mertens.





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 3, 2016)

More pictures of the little guy. You can just barely see the tip of his tongue in the first picture. Please excuse the poor lighting. Either the camera flashes and messes it up, or the picture looks too yellow due to the basking lights.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 16, 2016)

*** SAD POST AHEAD***

After almost 9 weeks hidden behind the back of my enclosure i managed to get out my Ridge Tail Monitor and i was stoked this was 5 days ago.. since then i had her moved into a simple enclosure lots of tiled hides and a perfect hot spot.. she began feed like a trooper.. and also settling down again... things were good... today i took my girls to the beach and when i returned i always check my animals out! And this is how i found her





She somehow she has sqeezed into the smallest of cracks between the hot lamp and the wire cage... she didn't have achance... i am devastated and annoyed at myself as I checked and double checked the enclosure for everything.. everything i thought was perfect... the girls and i are a sad Family tonight  

Might be awhile before i look at trying to replace her.. RIP my lil friend..


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 16, 2016)

That's so sad, Murph. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, Murph. That would've been awful coming home to see her like that.


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh Murph! So sorry to hear that! You were so stoked when you finally got her back out too! Big hugs to you and your family..


----------



## Smittiferous (Oct 17, 2016)

[MENTION=42187]Murph_BTK[/MENTION] so sorry to hear that mate. That sucks.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks guys.. not good at all.. my girls were so sad last night  i shall wait and see what the breeders offer up over the next few months...


----------



## imported-varanus (Oct 17, 2016)

No wire cages next time mate, I've heard this happen on more than a few occasions with monitors. Learning experience anyway. these work well for smaller mons, no chance of accidents. 35W (2-3 in a row) at 100-150mm from the basking spot should give you a good hot spot and retain a suitable gradient.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 17, 2016)

@imported thank you for this info...i shall start prepping the enclosure to suit this idea.. i hated the large globe and wire cage... appreciate the info


----------



## imported-varanus (Oct 17, 2016)

Uncle bunnings has the transformer/ lamp and globe as kits all for under $40 and the lights last forever. I'd suggest a row of lights as opposed to a single just to avoid the possibility of thermal burns. All the best. Good light rendition also.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 17, 2016)

Mate first off your enclosures look friggin amazing... inspiring indeed.. and second i am off to Bunnings this weekend getting a list together and sorting a sparkie also.... again the info is truly appreciated.. and feel free to show more pics of your enclosures


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 17, 2016)

What actually happened to your ackie, Murph? We don't use cages on our monitor globes, except when we had the Mertens, as they would try and hug the heat. Our ackie sits on his tile stack under the heat, and has never tried to touch his globe.


----------



## imported-varanus (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks. You shouldn't need a sparkie for these mate, the instillation instructions are pretty basic and come with the kit. You asked for it!.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 17, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> What actually happened to your ackie, Murph? We don't use cages on our monitor globes, except when we had the Mertens, as they would try and hug the heat. Our ackie sits on his tile stack under the heat, and has never tried to touch his globe.


She was a small Ridge tail Monitor and managed to squeeze through a 6mm (when i force a gap) between the heat lamp and wire cage that protects from burns etc) while i was out she got in but couldn't get out.... and died a **** death, i am heartbroken by the thought of that... from all the futher readings it appears i didn't need a cage..?? but after @imported messaged me i am going a different path....

Also @imported i was gonna wire it myself .. but didn't wanna start a war on that side of things


----------



## OmzHussein (Oct 18, 2016)

How do some get their juv. Lacies to start eating well?


----------



## Smittiferous (Oct 18, 2016)

OmzHussein said:


> How do some get their juv. Lacies to start eating well?



Herpaboost is meant to work wonders, smeared onto or injected into a rat or mouse. Monitors are eating machines though, if it isn't eating well, make sure your enclosure temps are correct and the animal isn't stressed. How long have you had it for? Also, are you offering the food item to the lace monitor with tongs? If you are, don't. Just leave it in a food bowl and walk away. Young monitors can sometimes be quite flighty and won't eat in your presence.

Also, pics!


----------



## OmzHussein (Oct 18, 2016)

Ive had them for 2 weeks but they both came from enclosures thats had other lacies i was going to put them togethet but one seems a bit to yound for the other they eat but not like they should ones about a foot and other a foot and a half roughly, no tongs just leave food laying around but not even egg got him going


- - - Updated - - -


this one's the bigger one


----------



## imported-varanus (Oct 18, 2016)

Get your basking temps (hotspot) up to 50-60C, add plenty of hide spots throughout the enclosure and leave them alone (ie: no more handling). As Smittiferous
mentioned, add a bowl of chopped up rodents/ quail/ day old chicks in the morning and remove at night, if there's any left. Priority is hides/ good hotspot and no more handling. Hope this helps.


----------



## OmzHussein (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks ill give it a go


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 2, 2016)

A crap image taken off my computer but this is my latest addition to my ever expanding family.. pick him up on the weekend yahoo... 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 2, 2016)

I saw that advert. He doesn't quite look like a Perth animal. Either way he's a beautiful fella and I'm sure you're going to enjoy him.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Nov 2, 2016)

An update on my ackie he's great.





- - - Updated - - -

Here's a pic of his setup


----------



## zeke (Nov 3, 2016)

Just a couple of pics of my female ackie. She's amazing.. bites everytime I hold her but still amazing. Progress has been made tho I can pat her in her cage now with out her bolting off for cover and she doesn't try to bite me as quick when I take her out. 
The the last picture is an older one where she got my earlobe haha the most painless place to be bitten 














Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Nov 3, 2016)

zeke said:


> Just a couple of pics of my female ackie. She's amazing.. bites everytime I hold her but still amazing. Progress has been made tho I can pat her in her cage now with out her bolting off for cover and she doesn't try to bite me as quick when I take her out.
> The the last picture is an older one where she got my earlobe haha the most painless place to be bitten
> 
> 
> ...



Haha cool hope that doesn't happen to me. How old is yours mine is roughly 8-9 months old.


----------



## zeke (Nov 3, 2016)

1 year maybe 2 ish I Gota check my records to be sure

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 5, 2016)

Harrison, (previously Harriot, till he showed me all his bits!) out and about this morning. He decided I was the warmest place to be and I did not complain about it one bit! Especially because he bit me last weekend, during a bout of his food brain. Enjoy.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 5, 2016)

Ha! We had a beardie like that. Inherited it as a Rosie but soon realized Rosie was a Rory. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 6, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Ha! We had a beardie like that. Inherited it as a Rosie but soon realized Rosie was a Rory.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



[emoji39]

Safe to say I was a little taken aback when he just popped them out whilst stomping past me. Doesn't matter too much, we are just hoping that George is female so eventually we may have the chance breed them. But whatever happens, happens.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 6, 2016)

Fingers crossed that Eddie and Charlie turn out to be a pair too. Charlie/Charley does seem to be a female.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 6, 2016)

Soaking up some natural sun... shes loving the new outdoor enclosure....

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey Murph, got any pics of your new tristis?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 7, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Hey Murph, got any pics of your new tristis?


Didn't get a chance to pick him up.. its a long drive 5hr return trip, i am trying for this weekend... hopefully very soon...

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## J.Lane (Nov 8, 2016)

This is home for the Spencer's.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 8, 2016)

J.Lane said:


> This is home for the Spencer's.




Lucky guy!


----------



## imported-varanus (Nov 8, 2016)

Quick update. Taking pinky rats now with ease and a before and after pic with the same basking rock as a size reference.

- - - Updated - - -

Sexy time!


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 9, 2016)

I saw a presentation at ACTHA about breeding rosenbergs (the babies were adorable) on Mt Ainslie and it reminded me of yours, glad to see they are doing well IV


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 9, 2016)

Lizard porn! Love it! [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 9, 2016)

At the end of august I flew over to Adelaide to pick up a rather burly Mertens from [MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION]. He's been settling in quite nicely, a little too nicely. It started out with occasional outings, and has deteriorated to Mickey waiting to be let out the minute I walk in the door!
https://vimeo.com/190846339











He even burrows his way under the bed covers, to take a nap. 






Meanwhile, update on the blind fellow Hades, now tong feeding like a boss:
https://vimeo.com/190848233


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 9, 2016)

That's awesome Smitti. I love the feeding response of Hades. My monitors have gone a bit wild since they've moved into their new enclosures. Only now they appear to be settling down a little bit, although the medium sized one has been working up quite an appetite.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 10, 2016)

Haha we did warn you [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION].

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## imported-varanus (Nov 11, 2016)

Lovely looking Mertens there. My new addition, tong feeding right out of the box.


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 11, 2016)

I love perenties, they have so much personality! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 11, 2016)

Got him .. Varanus Tristis.... he handles very well.. i will put heaps of work in with him and hopefully i can have him roam the house when i am home... 

More and better pictures when i sort his indoor and outdoor enclosures out... 

Happy weekend ya'll

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 16, 2016)

These aren't new photos - but I've figured out how to fix the poor lighting from my cruddy camera. I was able to edit the photos, for the purpose of correcting colour and lighting, a bit of fun, and to make the photos appear more artistic. Top photo is my largest tristis, who was sold to me as female, but I'm having suspicions it's male. Bottom photo is my medium sized tristis that's female. Original photos can be seen some way back in the thread.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice touch up job, Oshkii. Certainly looks like 2 different head shapes.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 16, 2016)

It's not a bad job but there's always room for improvement. They also appear to have different tail spurs.


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 16, 2016)

[MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION] my unedumacated opinion is that the topmost tristis looks too grumpy to not be a feller. Have you had a close look at the spurs at the base of the tail? Males are supposed to have much more prominent ones than females.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 16, 2016)

Smitti, you're right as the largest tristis would not hesitate to bite you if you were silly enough to put your fingers near its mouth. The other two have made no attempts to bite (yet). The largest tristis was my first so unfortunately I had no experience with them, and wasn't able to tell the gender of the animal, and had to rely on the word of the seller who was apparently a well known taker. The other two were sold to me as male and female, and the medium sized tristis definitely has smaller tail spurs, barely noticeable, and is the most secretive. The smallest and largest lizards have larger tail spurs, and they're fairly similar in shape too.


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 20, 2016)

Don't blink, you'll miss it!


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 21, 2016)

Some mitchelli and tristis


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 21, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Smitti, you're right as the largest tristis would not hesitate to bite you if you were silly enough to put your fingers near its mouth. The other two have made no attempts to bite (yet). The largest tristis was my first so unfortunately I had no experience with them, and wasn't able to tell the gender of the animal, and had to rely on the word of the seller who was apparently a well known taker. The other two were sold to me as male and female, and the medium sized tristis definitely has smaller tail spurs, barely noticeable, and is the most secretive. The smallest and largest lizards have larger tail spurs, and they're fairly similar in shape too.


Tristis are super easy to sex by spurs (one of the few that are), if you can see a noticeable difference in size then you have a pair


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh and this thread definitely needs Rustys in it. Unfortunately though this is a pic from last year. These days the pair are just arent photo happy.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 23, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> Don't blink, you'll miss it!



Where do you have the room for all these monitors?


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 23, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Where do you have the room for all these monitors?



I will always find more room. Besides, big house, and I don't need much space myself


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 24, 2016)

[MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION] that is what I've been asking him lol.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 24, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> I will always find more room. Besides, big house, and I don't need much space myself



It must be a very big house to fit, what is it, two Merten's, two Sandies, and now a Lacie! I'm finding it hard to find enough space and none of my lizards are that big! But my house is on the small side, and the bedroom is unfortunately out of the equation thanks to silly DPAW rules. Just imagine how much more critters I could have if my bedroom was free!


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 24, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> It must be a very big house to fit, what is it, two Merten's, two Sandies, and now a Lacie! I'm finding it hard to find enough space and none of my lizards are that big! But my house is on the small side, and the bedroom is unfortunately out of the equation thanks to silly DPAW rules. Just imagine how much more critters I could have if my bedroom was free!



Got a few more than that  I do keep a few in my bedroom, I'm not aware of any regulations in vic preventing this... Basically anywhere in my house is fair game as long as it makes sense.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 25, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> It must be a very big house to fit, what is it, two Merten's, two Sandies, and now a Lacie! I'm finding it hard to find enough space and none of my lizards are that big! But my house is on the small side, and the bedroom is unfortunately out of the equation thanks to silly DPAW rules. Just imagine how much more critters I could have if my bedroom was free!



Hahahahahaha. There's a few more at his place than that!!! He's nuts, that's the only conclusion I can come up with. But I bloody love it!!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 25, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> Hahahahahaha. There's a few more at his place than that!!! He's nuts, that's the only conclusion I can come up with. But I bloody love it!!



Not nuts at all. Sounds sane enough to me in my books.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 25, 2016)

Before we downsized to move we had reptiles in nearly every room. Our son refused to "lend" us some space.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 25, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Before we downsized to move we had reptiles in nearly every room. Our son refused to "lend" us some space.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I'm not entirely certain parental authority ever lapses, regardless the age of the offspring.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 25, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Before we downsized to move we had reptiles in nearly every room. Our son refused to "lend" us some space.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Bloody ungrateful children. If u could only go back and take his bedroom away.

- - - Updated - - -

Hows that little indicus going smittiferous


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 25, 2016)

My latest Monitor ... oh wait... 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 25, 2016)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Bloody ungrateful children. If u could only go back and take his bedroom away.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hows that little indicus going smittiferous



Growing, still as sketchy as all hell though. Little bugger had climbed on a temporary clamp lamp I had in its tank and earned a minor burn on its belly, so it's spending some time out in a dry tank next to my PC until the burn heals properly. The extra exposure to humans seems to be helping a little, no longer immediately bolts when it sees a human, as long as you pretend to ignore it.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 29, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> Growing, still as sketchy as all hell though. Little bugger had climbed on a temporary clamp lamp I had in its tank and earned a minor burn on its belly, so it's spending some time out in a dry tank next to my PC until the burn heals properly. The extra exposure to humans seems to be helping a little, no longer immediately bolts when it sees a human, as long as you pretend to ignore it.


Ouch. Hopefully it heals up soon. I went and looked at a few hatchies on Sunday they are a beautiful monitor


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 29, 2016)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Ouch. Hopefully it heals up soon. I went and looked at a few hatchies on Sunday they are a beautiful monitor


They're amazing. I'd kill for another one. No shortage of places to hide the bodies either


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 30, 2016)

Just dig a hole. Thats were id be no good ( to lazy )


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 30, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> They're amazing. I'd kill for another one. No shortage of places to hide the bodies either



Perhaps the victims can be chopped up and fed to your goannas? Saves on having to buy them food at least.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 10, 2016)

My yellow spotted monitor.. hates me up in his grill... never takes a eye off me if i am anywhere near the enclosure... hahaha trust issues much [emoji6]

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 14, 2016)

Growing and getting darker in colour . . . _and mood_. I know, terrible pun.


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 15, 2016)

Took Hades the blind Mertens out for a supervised exploration of my ensuite. Then this happened...



He looks like a bag of bones here but I assure you it's just the lighting. I feed him bucket loads.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 16, 2016)

@Oshkii, as always your photography is amazing.
@Smittiferous, that is truly a Kodak moment, lol.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 16, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> @Oshkii, as always your photography is amazing.



Thanks pinefamily. They're just ordinary phone shots. I wish I had a proper camera that the professionals used. That would be awesome.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 31, 2016)

An adult Heath Monitor (_Varanus rosenbergi_) at approximately 45cm SVL. Apologies if some find this offensive. Always a terrible thing seeing such a beautiful animal as road kill. This specimen was found near Frankland. A shot of the whole animal, and a shot of its dental structure. Definitely wouldn't be fun getting bitten by one.


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 31, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> An adult Heath Monitor (_Varanus rosenbergi_) at approximately 45cm SVL. Apologies if some find this offensive. Always a terrible thing seeing such a beautiful animal as road kill. This specimen was found near Frankland. A shot of the whole animal, and a shot of its dental structure. Definitely wouldn't be fun getting bitten by one.



That's remarkably intact for roadkill. All the smooshed monitors I've seen while working up in the Pilbara were a lot worse off than that. Would have been an impressive beast to see alive.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 1, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> That's remarkably intact for roadkill. All the smooshed monitors I've seen while working up in the Pilbara were a lot worse off than that. Would have been an impressive beast to see alive.



I know what you mean. Some road kill animals can be an absolute mess while some look relatively unharmed. It would have been preferable by far to see it alive. I find that monitor lizards aren't very common as road kill, at least, from my experience anyway. Although snakes and Bobtail Lizards are a different story unfortunately. 

Despite it all, it was interesting being able to see such a beautiful lizard up-close. The way I was gushing to friends and family, in awe of its beauty and angered that it had been hit, they must have thought I was an absolute nutter.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 1, 2017)

I think we all feel the same on here Oshkii. We saw a lacie on the road just down ftom our house.it looked a lot worse than your Rosenberg. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaggz (Jan 1, 2017)

Unfortunately in Kangaroo Island Rosenberg's are a very common roadkill  On my last trip over there I couldn't believe the amount of them on the sides of the road. I was lucky enough to get up close to one very alive example though.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 9, 2017)

Hmm, seem to be having a bit of a down time in my reptile keeping experience. Still very worried about my largest tristis and just today I noticed my female had escaped and was hiding behind the fridge. Was able to recover her but it was quite stressful for us both. I'm just feeling awful at the moment. Well, since she was out I decided to weigh her, and she's now 286 grams. Also took a quick photo.


----------



## Shaggz (Jan 9, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Hmm, seem to be having a bit of a down time in my reptile keeping experience. Still very worried about my largest tristis and just today I noticed my female had escaped and was hiding behind the fridge. Was able to recover her but it was quite stressful for us both. I'm just feeling awful at the moment. Well, since she was out I decided to weigh her, and she's now 286 grams. Also took a quick photo.
> 
> View attachment 319669


is it that your enclosure isn't very secure or are they just real escape artists?


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 9, 2017)

Another great photo, Oshkii.
Don't be down on yourself, we've had 2 runs of pythons and monitors escaping. True, you do have a moment of doubt about your skills as a keeper, but remember, some reptiles are just escape artists. Just ask Smittiferous about his Mertens.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 9, 2017)

Shaggz said:


> is it that your enclosure isn't very secure or are they just real escape artists?



Both. They can squeeze through just about anything. At the moment we're in the process of building a sturdier, more secure enclosure. It's almost done, and I think it should be more suitable for them. Was building it while keeping in mind with some tips from a monitor breeder's care sheet.



pinefamily said:


> Another great photo, Oshkii.
> Don't be down on yourself, we've had 2 runs of pythons and monitors escaping. True, you do have a moment of doubt about your skills as a keeper, but remember, some reptiles are just escape artists. Just ask Smittiferous about his Mertens.



I guess. It just makes me think that they're not happy with them trying to escape all the time.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 10, 2017)

@Oshkii... i think the same thing with them constantly scanning for cracks to make a run for it.. so in some small way i guess i change the inside of the enclosure.. diff rocks, logs tubes and plants... not sure if it helps but with different smells etc i feel it helps with exploring and the same ol scenes everyday..

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 10, 2017)

@Oshkii being wide-ranging hunters and foragers you could provide an entire house to roam around in and they'll still try to get out. The sandies always want out, but soon as the door opens they poke their heads out and scuttle back to safety. Not sure what to do with all the freedom!

One of the Mertens got out once, tore the house apart looking for him only to notice after half an hour he'd been relaxing on the couch watching me stress the whole time.

My indicus also got out recently due to a faulty lock on the enclosure, unfortunately she didn't survive the excursion. Never buying a URS enclosure again. 

Monitors seem to easily find weak points in enclosure security or design. I've even had air vents ripped off for an escape route. Now they're all tek-screwed in place. All you can do is learn from the first time round and hopefully be there to catch them when they find any new flaws or things you've overlooked.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 10, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> @Oshkii being wide-ranging hunters and foragers you could provide an entire house to roam around in and they'll still try to get out. The sandies always want out, but soon as the door opens they poke their heads out and scuttle back to safety. Not sure what to do with all the freedom!
> 
> One of the Mertens got out once, tore the house apart looking for him only to notice after half an hour he'd been relaxing on the couch watching me stress the whole time.
> 
> ...


There all bloody escape artists. Ive had 3 tristis tristis escape, took me a week to find one of them, he was hanging from a shirt in my cupboard. Orientalis was hanging from the wall behind an 8 bank enclosure. Got a hernia moving that. Mertens was over a metre long took me a week to find, id actually given up. Until i heard scratching, gotten into a box which had the top closed. Water dragon shot out like a bullet when i opened enclosure to feed it. The bloody thing shot around the garage like a pin ball machine, about a 3 hour catch. My fault for not cleaning my garage. And lost my first bearded dragon for 3 mths y he was catching some sun. Turned up in the back yard in june. However ive recovered every one. I'm sorry to hear about you indicus smitti it was a beautiful monitor 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah my Ackie got out a few months after I bought him. He was so tiny I didn't even bother looking, but about a week later I heard him scratching around under my bed. I did a victory lap with him in my hand when I caught him shouting 'I FOUND THE LIZARD!' over and over again, which probably didn't help his stress levels, but I was rather excited. It amazes you what they can squeeze through. Don't feel too bad Oshkii. It happens to everyone by the sounds of things, and I doubt it has anything to do with poor husbandry on your side. All of your animals seem beautifully cared for.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 11, 2017)

None of my lizards have disappeared for days (and if they did I'd probably lose it), only for a couple of hours at most as the cat helps me find them, in a way. I probably wouldn't have even known my female was out if it wasn't for the cat pestering me to go into the kitchen. I then heard a scratching noise coming from behind the fridge and there she was, crawling around in the warm motor. Likewise when my largest tristis had escaped the cat alerted me to its location by sitting near the door and staring up at the fly-screen where the monitor had been climbing.

When feeding the Netted Dragons I'm always afraid that in their excitement, they might launch themselves out of the enclosure. They don't seem to want to escape but they know that my hands in close proximity and my opening the door means food. Heck, even when I walk by they perk up and hang out around the door.



Smittiferous said:


> @OshkiiMy indicus also got out recently due to a faulty lock on the enclosure, unfortunately she didn't survive the excursion. Never buying a URS enclosure again.



Sorry about your indicus, Smitti. What's a URS enclosure, if you don't mind me asking?



Evil_Birdy said:


> Yeah my Ackie got out a few months after I bought him. He was so tiny I didn't even bother looking, but about a week later I heard him scratching around under my bed. I did a victory lap with him in my hand when I caught him shouting 'I FOUND THE LIZARD!' over and over again, which probably didn't help his stress levels, but I was rather excited. It amazes you what they can squeeze through. Don't feel too bad Oshkii. It happens to everyone by the sounds of things, and I doubt it has anything to do with poor husbandry on your side. All of your animals seem beautifully cared for.



Thanks Evil_Birdy, I try to keep the lizards happy.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 11, 2017)

@Oshkii URS are a local distributor/manufacturer of reptile accessories, bulbs, heat emitters, etc. They also sell glass terrariums, kind of like a local answer to those rather expensive Exo-terra glass boxes. Not the highest quality but not bad, I just didn't expect the integrated lock to be such rubbish.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 11, 2017)

The same Mertens that Smitti found sitting on his lounge once escaped for us. My wife and son could not find him anywhere. I came home from work, and found him sitting on a bookshelf, on top of the books, not even disturbing the photos in front of the books.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 11, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> The same Mertens that Smitti found sitting on his lounge once escaped for us. My wife and son could not find him anywhere. I came home from work, and found him sitting on a bookshelf, on top of the books, not even disturbing the photos in front of the books.


He seems to have two settings: graceful, gentle giant and Godzilla, bulldozer of all in his way


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 14, 2017)

A family member sent me some photos of a small monitor, wanting to know what it was. I identified it as a juvenile Sand Goanna (_Varanus gouldii_). It was found near the grain bins in Borden. Seeing all these large terrestrial monitors of late is starting to give me silly ideas that need stamping out.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 14, 2017)

@Oshkii do it.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 14, 2017)

You know you want to, Oshkii.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 14, 2017)

You guys are a bad influence. I don't know if it's going to be plausible. I've only so much space and I would like to keep many more species. Not to mention it sounds like applying for a cat 5 licence is going to be quite a hassle, and finding breeders won't be easy. Perhaps one day.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 14, 2017)

Space?! Mate if you saw my place.. you know you can fit more [emoji13].. i just picked up another 3 enclosures.. wanting to get a few more monitors... never enough i my veiws 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 14, 2017)

Oshkii, larger monitors can live outside in an outdoor enclosure, especially one that might be more suited to your local climate.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 15, 2017)

My house is on the small side and the bed room is out of the equation due to DpAW restrictions, so there's not much room at all. They would definitely go in an outdoor enclosure if I do get any. Already know what species of large varanid I have my eyes on and they naturally occur here so it could perhaps work.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 15, 2017)

@Oshkii do you own your home or are renting?


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 15, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> My house is on the small side and the bed room is out of the equation due to DpAW restrictions, so there's not much room at all. They would definitely go in an outdoor enclosure if I do get any. Already know what species of large varanid I have my eyes on and they naturally occur here so it could perhaps work.



Oooo... what species?

That's a gorgeous little Goulds btw.


----------



## Bushfire (Jan 15, 2017)

Finding a breeder would be easy. Remember WA keepers can import them from the east.


----------



## Shaggz (Jan 16, 2017)

I am hoping to be living in the south east of South Australia by the end of this year and am wanting to set up a huge pit for Rosenbergs, I am just hoping that the cooler coastal climate where we are heading is similar enough to Kangaroo islands weather for them to flourish.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 19, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> @Oshkii do you own your home or are renting?



Renting at the moment.



Stompsy said:


> Oooo... what species?
> 
> That's a gorgeous little Goulds btw.



Heath Monitor, Stompsy. But it's still going to be a long time before I get some, if I do. Want to make sure I'm capable first. 

Took a few photos of my largest tristis as I moved him and the female into their new enclosure. I'm quite happy with it and they seem to be more at ease in it. His appetite appears to be returning which is good.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 30, 2017)

Several pages back on this thread, I posted a photo of our Spencer's monitor. Here is an updated photo of it in its new enclosure. Unusually for a monitor, it had been a problem feeder, until we moved it into its new enclosure. Now, it is living on our back verandah, and eating like a, well like a monitor, lol.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Stompsy (Feb 15, 2017)

Just a few pictures!


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 15, 2017)

Some great photos there. Especially love the head shots of Mickey.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks  He's pretty easy to photograph, especially when he's basking on the concrete! So glad we travelled all the way to your neck of the woods to get him... he's amazing!


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Feb 17, 2017)

New ackies


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2017)

The first two are of the slightly larger one, the second two of the smaller one with more distinctive spots.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 22, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> The first two are of the slightly larger one, the second two of the smaller one with more distinctive spots.
> View attachment 320017
> View attachment 320018
> View attachment 320017
> ...


Very nice I'm going to go and have a Victorian sulk 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2017)

Sorry, should have explained. Went to look at a panoptes hatchling yesterday and came home with both of them, lol.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2017)

A couple of head shots this morning. They are as quick as lightning; the larger one jumped before I had a proper grip on it. Bolted across the room; found it behind the National Geographic magazines. 






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 22, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Very nice I'm going to go and have a Victorian sulk



And I'm going to have a WA sulk.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 22, 2017)

I love their short little snouts! Thanks for sharing


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2017)

An updated photo of our orientalis.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 22, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> An updated photo of our orientalis.
> View attachment 320025
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


How old is this one

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2017)

Just over a year from memory.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 22, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Just over a year from memory.


Nice. Do u know the sex yet

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2017)

No, don't know what sex. And checked with the OH; she reckons closer to two.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 22, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> No, don't know what sex. And checked with the OH; she reckons closer to two.


Ok and still no clusters on the side of the tail 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 3, 2017)

hey all i thought i had posted up on these lil additions to my circus.. little ackies.. learnt from my past mistakes and everything is solid now...

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 3, 2017)

Healthy looking pair. Well done!


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Mar 3, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> hey all i thought i had posted up on these lil additions to my circus.. little ackies.. learnt from my past mistakes and everything is solid now...
> 
> add me on instagram murph_BTK


Where can I get a shirt like that? It's awesome!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 4, 2017)

Aussie_monitors said:


> Where can I get a shirt like that? It's awesome!


Wildstuff apparel.. just google them.. based out if the U.S heaps of different snakes lizards birds t-shirts.. 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 6, 2017)

Ah, contentment!
Full belly after a rodent.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 13, 2017)

my little NT scarlaris. I never thought I'd have so much trouble finding a mate for him. If anyone knows of anyone breeding I'm all ears.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 13, 2017)

Now it's my turn to be jealous!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 13, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Now it's my turn to be jealous!


Thanks pinefamily they are nice and all huff n puff. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 13, 2017)

Last weeks spare cash was invested in this yearling pair


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 13, 2017)

Okay guys enough..... i wanna go buy more... hahaha they are friggin awesome 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 16, 2017)

Yikes Smitti, that pose in the second photo reminds me of The Exorcist for some reason.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 17, 2017)

New black heads, Varanus tristis


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 17, 2017)

Opps forgot the other photo. The first one is female, this is the male.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 17, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Yikes Smitti, that pose in the second photo reminds me of The Exorcist for some reason.


Tell me about it. Never ever seen one display this level of bendy before! She does it quite a bit, it's rather unnerving, I keep thinking she's going to snap in two!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 17, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> View attachment 320190
> 
> View attachment 320191


I'm insisting she/he has a name beginning with an S.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 13, 2017)

New pair of flavies






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 22, 2017)

I never saw myself keeping Stripe Tailed Monitors but I thought I would try and "rescue" this one. Poor little thing can barely climb, most of its toes are either missing or non functional.


----------



## MANNING (May 22, 2017)

@Oshkii. Any idea on the cause of the missing digits? That second photo looks like its now in a great place. Hope the rescue goes well!


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 22, 2017)

MANNING said:


> @Oshkii. Any idea on the cause of the missing digits? That second photo looks like its now in a great place. Hope the rescue goes well!



Bad shed, most likely. There are other issues. I too hope it recovers.

Both photos were taken around the same time. The second one was taken an hour or so later after the monitor had perked up from better basking temperatures. I know these monitors are arboreal but I'm glad that I set it up in a terrestrial style enclosure as it can hardly climb.


----------



## pinefamily (May 23, 2017)

Monitor toes don't grow back.
One of our flavis lost a couple toes from a bad shed. Thought he'd got it all off, but a little got stuck around his toes.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 24, 2017)

Another photo. Doesn't appear to be as shy or nuts as the tristis monitors. Perhaps because it's unwell?




Anyone see the pair of dark Lacies on RDU? I am having a _really_ _big_ sulk at the moment. Just stunning animals.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 24, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Another photo. Doesn't appear to be as shy or nuts as the tristis monitors. Perhaps because it's unwell?
> 
> View attachment 320641
> 
> ...


Yeh they look nice. I was close to enquiring but held back. Someone needs to take them. And hurry up.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 25, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Yeh they look nice. I was close to enquiring but held back. Someone needs to take them. And hurry up.



Do it. Then by the time I move over east you'll have some progeny!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 25, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Do it. Then by the time I move over east you'll have some progeny!


Ive already enquired since i said i wouldn't. Couple of things made me a bit suspicious about them having bred before.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 25, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Ive already enquired since i said i wouldn't. Couple of things made me a bit suspicious about them having bred before.



Ah that's a shame. Have they not bred before or are they both male? If they were permitted here I would have kept them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 25, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Ah that's a shame. Have they not bred before or are they both male? If they were permitted here I would have kept them in a heartbeat.


Ive asked for more photos, however can't get any for a couple of days. And said first in best dressed with the money ( which is also fair ) they start breeding around September/ October and the female drops eggs late December early January and they hatch in may. Now then anyone who has bred lacies will tell u that doesn't make sense. I questioned him on his dates and never heard back.
The breeding time is pretty right in vic, breeding to egg laying time isn't always the same as the female lacie can retain sperm for quite a while until she thinks the conditions suit then she will start the process. However most of mine are last week of December or first week in January. 4 mths incubation hatch in may ( no chance ) which makes me think he's never bred them.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for explaining Sheldoncooper. I think they're very beautiful. 

Here's a photo of my smallest tristis. He's roughly 18-19cm snout to vent length now. Most of the time I take photos of my tristis monitors while in their enclosures as it's too much of a risk taking them outside, not to mention handling is very stressful for them. But indoor photos don't seem to turn out as nice. I was doing a last clean out of his enclosure for winter and because of the cool ambient temperatures I gambled and took him out for a small photo-shoot. There were no escapes but he was clearly upset. While I did get a nice photo (in my opinion) it's not something I'm going to be doing again in a hurry.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 25, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Thanks for explaining Sheldoncooper. I think they're very beautiful.
> 
> Here's a photo of my smallest tristis. He's roughly 18-19cm snout to vent length now. Most of the time I take photos of my tristis monitors while in their enclosures as it's too much of a risk taking them outside, not to mention handling is very stressful for them. But indoor photos don't seem to turn out as nice. I was doing a last clean out of his enclosure for winter and because of the cool ambient temperatures I gambled and took him out for a small photo-shoot. There were no escapes but he was clearly upset. While I did get a nice photo (in my opinion) it's not something I'm going to be doing again in a hurry.
> 
> View attachment 320644


He certainly is a nice looking tristis.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 28, 2017)

Always watching me









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 3, 2017)

An update on the Striped Tailed Monitor for those that are interested. It didn't make it. I guess it was a pointless endeavor to try and save it, given its condition at purchase. But I wanted to try.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> An update on the Striped Tailed Monitor for those that are interested. It didn't make it. I guess it was a pointless endeavor to try and save it, given its condition at purchase. But I wanted to try.


Sorry to hear that
I know a breeder that has brought it up with department here in vic regarding the death rates of caudos in captivity.
They have an alarmingly high death rate, they don't seem to do well in captivity for some reason there care requirements obviously aren't being met.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, Oshkii.
Do they require any different things in their keeping? I don't see anything in Danny Brown's book.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Sorry to hear that, Oshkii.
> Do they require any different things in their keeping? I don't see anything in Danny Brown's book.


To be honest its hard to say without knowing how people are keeping them.
They do like it warm. Maybe low 30's enclosure temps with basking in the 50's and 60's. They do suffer respiratory problems quite easily apparently.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 3, 2017)

Apart from the respiratory problems, that doesn't sound too different to any other monitor requirements.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2017)

No it doesn't i aree. I think they like it a bit hotter than ackies which is similar to gillens so apart from that and maybe humidity issues i don't know y they don't do well in captivity.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 3, 2017)

Humidity, or diet perhaps.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Humidity, or diet perhaps.


Yeh possibility too.
I know a few people with them and they do well. I've got 4 available to me if i want them. And i probably do

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Jun 3, 2017)

From my understanding and limited experience with the species they are best kept hot and dry. No humidity or moisture. So no spraying them down like other reptiles, minimal water and less water changes. I kept a pair of juveniles for a while and grew them up before moving them on and all I did was keep them hot and dry, used a bottle cap as a water bowl which I use to leave till it dried out and fed them small roaches and crickets. They can be very pretty too if you get ones with nice patterns.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2017)

Aussie_monitors said:


> From my understanding and limited experience with the species they are best kept hot and dry. No humidity or moisture. So no spraying them down like other reptiles, minimal water and less water changes. I kept a pair of juveniles for a while and grew them up before moving them on and all I did was keep them hot and dry, used a bottle cap as a water bowl which I use to leave till it dried out and fed them small roaches and crickets. They can be very pretty too if you get ones with nice patterns.


Thanks @Aussie monitors 
They definitely interest me and i prefer to hear how people are keeping them successfully rather than just read up on them. They are a nice little monitor 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 3, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Yeh possibility too.
> I know a few people with them and they do well. I've got* 4 available* to me if i want them. And i probably do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



That's what I DON'T want to hear, lol.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> That's what I DON'T want to hear, lol.


My missus doesn't either. [emoji87] ssshhhh or i could be in[emoji90] although alot easier to hide than lacies 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 3, 2017)

We'd have to get a specialist permit to keep them here in SA.
And yes, just a bit easier to hide than lacies, lol.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> We'd have to get a specialist permit to keep them here in SA.
> And yes, just a bit easier to hide than lacies, lol.


Yeh especially when they get out. The claws on the hard wood floors brought me unstuck. And it didn't help it was 5ft long and that i wasn't home.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2017)

Its a little hard to understand that here in vic we can keep a finicky species like caudos and yet no kingorum which seem to be alot more hardy in captivity.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm not sure if it's appropriate to post as this may be considered "bashing" but let's just say that the lizard came from a pet shop. A number of health issues that I could determine was that the lizard was emaciated, dehydrated, and yes, it did appear to have an advanced case of respiratory infection. Its breathing was labored. Most of the time it was either gaping or hacking up mucus. Sometimes the mucus would dry, effectively gluing its mouth shut. While at the pet shop I'd say it was kept too cold and perhaps too dry - if its loss of toes are any indicator. The basking temperature was around the mid 30s. The basking temperature I provided was in the high 50s. My enclosure set up was very dry and warm (based upon the reptile keeping books I have, such as Danny, Mike Swan, Australian Goannas etc.) although I did provide a moist hide for shedding. It did seem to perk up a bit under my care, lost most of its sluggishness and even ate a bit. But it suddenly and extraordinarily went down hill a day or two ago where it regurgitated whatever it ate, and mucus production was increasing, worsening its dehydration. It became very weak, I did all I could to regain its fluids but it was probably too late by then. Maybe if I'd did something different it might still be here.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I'm not sure if it's appropriate to post as this may be considered "bashing" but let's just say that the lizard came from a pet shop. A number of health issues that I could determine was that the lizard was emaciated, dehydrated, and yes, it did appear to have an advanced case of respiratory infection. Its breathing was labored. Most of the time it was either gaping or hacking up mucus. Sometimes the mucus would dry, effectively gluing its mouth shut. While at the pet shop I'd say it was kept too cold and perhaps too dry - if its loss of toes are any indicator. The basking temperature was around the mid 30s. The basking temperature I provided was in the high 50s. My enclosure set up was very dry and warm (based upon the reptile keeping books I have, such as Danny, Mike Swan, Australian Goannas etc.) although I did provide a moist hide for shedding. It did seem to perk up a bit under my care, lost most of its sluggishness and even ate a bit. But it suddenly and extraordinarily went down hill a day or two ago where it regurgitated whatever it ate, and mucus production was increasing, worsening its dehydration. It became very weak, I did all I could to regain its fluids but it was probably too late by then. Maybe if I'd did something different it might still be here . . .


Very hard to undo what could of been 6 or 12mths of neglect or no knowing how to properly keep them in a few days oshkii. Just the fact that u took it and tried to save it knowing it wasn't well speaks wonders. Respiratory infections are very hard to treat if not found very early and can be contagious to other reps.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 4, 2017)

I know we've talked about this before, but I don't get it either. We can't keep either species here without a specialist permit. That also applies to lacies, yet we can keep panoptes on our permit. Off the top of my head, I don't think there's anything that can't be kept at all, just some need to be on the specialist permit, which requires "demonstrating" your ability to keep the species, and supplying references from keepers of the same species. It also comes at double the cost.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 4, 2017)

Ummm is this normal or is my Yellow spotted ... stupid [emoji1]






Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 4, 2017)

Oshkii, I agree with Sheldon; if anything you provided the correct environment for it. With monitors, it's been our experience that a not hot enough basking spot and/or too much moisture in the tank leads to RI's. It sounds like an incorrect basking temp at the pet shop has resulted in exactly that.
One of our flavi's got an RI when it kept tipping over the water bowl. We thought it wanted moist sand to dig in, so we left it damp. Luckily, we picked it up early, and it made a full recovery. Something the pet shop in your case either didn't notice or care enough about.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 4, 2017)

Murph, we've been getting down to zero here, and only about 16 or 17 during the day, yet some mornings one of our flavis is in the water. Go figure.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 4, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Murph, we've been getting down to zero here, and only about 16 or 17 during the day, yet some mornings one of our flavis is in the water. Go figure.


It's nuts I couldn't believe it this morning.. oh well basking now in the beautiful sunny day here.. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 4, 2017)

Water usually doesn't get as cold as the ambient temperature unless that temperature is maintained for quite a while. So there is every chance the water was slightly warmer than the ambient temperature.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 14, 2017)

Any one bought anything from Chris H on RDU. Just doing a back ground check 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 14, 2017)

Sorry, can't help you mate.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jun 17, 2017)

Almost monitors.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jun 17, 2017)

Last seasons holdback.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jun 17, 2017)

After a spit and polish.


----------



## Wally (Jun 17, 2017)

Real nice IV


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 17, 2017)

Good to see you back, IV. Love Heath Monitors.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice looking holdback, Richard.
And now we know what you've been up to in your absence. 
Congrats on being a Dad again.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jun 18, 2017)

My heart skipped dangerously there for a moment, until I fully grasped what you were implying.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 18, 2017)

Sorry, I was in a light hearted mood.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi guys! Been a while... just a couple of pictures of the monitors in my life. Sleepy Moustachio, Narcoleptic Harry and Goofball Enki. Hope you like.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't keep monitors, but here's one I found in the wild... Varanus Varius


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 9, 2017)

Great photos, Stompsy. No new ones of Mickey?


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## pinefamily (Jul 9, 2017)

They are beauties, Bushfire.


----------



## MANNING (Jul 9, 2017)

How old are they Bushfire?


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 9, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Great photos, Stompsy. No new ones of Mickey?


I have a couple but need to ask Smitti permission as he is included in the pictures! He hasn't been out and about lately though due to cooler weather. In short it's way to damn cold here!!!


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 9, 2017)

MANNING said:


> How old are they Bushfire?



This scalaris is just short of maturity. The baritji are a breeding pair.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 17, 2017)

I know I already have tristis monitors, but I thought it would be interesting to see if there's a difference between wild caught and captive bred in terms of behaviour. Plus, they were too cute to resist.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 17, 2017)

More reptiles, Oshkii?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 17, 2017)

Bushfire said:


> View attachment 320839
> 
> 
> View attachment 320840


I haven't seen too many of the WA banded scarlaris. Very jealous 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 20, 2017)

Blasé flavi is blasé


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 31, 2017)

Okay.... my black headed and i were having a day of trusting each other..when I decided maybe a lil out of enclosure action was on the cards.... well we have trust issues [emoji6].. and his claws are as sharp AF!!








Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 31, 2017)

He was probably more nervous than you. Good photo though.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 1, 2017)

Murph, did all that blood come from it's claws?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 3, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Murph, did all that blood come from it's claws?


Teeth and claws dug in deep once he "settled" .. I'm going to move him into a inside high traffic area so he can get used to people again....

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr happy


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 6, 2017)

Okay update and a warning!! If you get bitten by your animals wash it out extremely well.. I have spent the past 3 days in hospital having treatment on an infection from my monitor bite it spread very fast after a few days.. and now I am being monitored very closely.. maybe under the knife kinda stuff.. so be careful all.. 

I've been bit by spiders snakes skinks and crocodiles and yet nothing has happened like this [emoji21].. wasted a bloody good weekend here too!! 

Peace





Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, Murph.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 6, 2017)

Oh Murph! You silly sausage!

First rule of any bite or scratch from a reptile is to soak in dettol! Stings like buggery but never had an infection yet.

Good luck. I really hope they can clear it up for you!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 7, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Oh Murph! You silly sausage!
> 
> First rule of any bite or scratch from a reptile is to soak in dettol! Stings like buggery but never had an infection yet.
> 
> Good luck. I really hope they can clear it up for you!


Cheers piney.. 
@stompie.. Yeah this is true, I got slack and am now paying for it.. 

Thanks for the support.. [emoji6]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 7, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Cheers piney..
> @stompie.. Yeah this is true, I got slack and am now paying for it..
> 
> Thanks for the support.. [emoji6]
> ...


Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 7, 2017)

If I die make sure i go down as the first to die from a monitor bite in Australia * would look good on my eulogy[emoji6][emoji38] and that they are NOT monsters.. I love all of them [emoji106]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 7, 2017)

What was the bite from? Have you been told what the infection is exactly?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 7, 2017)

Definitely noticing a difference in terms of behaviour between my captive bred and wild caught tristis monitors. The fact that these little ones allowed me to get so close when feeding speaks volumes. While still in the early stages, I think they may be associating my opening the door with food, particularly in the evening. It's a personal experiment of mine, anyway.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 8, 2017)

Our ackie definitely associates the door opening with food.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 8, 2017)

On the mend surgery done!! .. another few days in hospital.. and then home to my family.. All went well. The bacteria had gotten tendons in my fingers and was spreading into my hand.. could have gotten a lot worse if I left it any longer than I did * dumb **** .. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## MANNING (Aug 8, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> On the mend surgery done!! .. another few days in hospital.. and then home to my family.. All went well.....
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK



Good end to what will be a funny memory/story (one day)
Speedy recovery mate✌


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Aug 8, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Okay update and a warning!! If you get bitten by your animals wash it out extremely well.. I have spent the past 3 days in hospital having treatment on an infection from my monitor bite it spread very fast after a few days.. and now I am being monitored very closely.. maybe under the knife kinda stuff.. so be careful all..
> 
> I've been bit by spiders snakes skinks and crocodiles and yet nothing has happened like this [emoji21].. wasted a bloody good weekend here too!!
> 
> ...


Thats gold murph. One of my orries tagged me and i had 4 weeks of antibiotics, i just couldn't get rid of the infection. I didn't miss out on a weekend without beer tho. Thats the real killer

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lambbosbread (Aug 9, 2017)

i assume you let the doctor know that monitors carry gram negative bacteria , most doctors wouldnt be aware of that


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 9, 2017)

Its just an interesting case as recent studies have shown all monitors have venom. There has been a few cases where certain people have reacted to that venom differently.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 9, 2017)

Lambbosbread said:


> i assume you let the doctor know that monitors carry gram negative bacteria , most doctors wouldnt be aware of that


You know what assume does [emoji6]... I let the professionals do their thing..and they have been nothing short of amazing.. some of the nurses are [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91].. so there is always a up in a downer situation.. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 9, 2017)

Lambbosbread said:


> i assume you let the doctor know that monitors carry gram negative bacteria , most doctors wouldnt be aware of that


Today I learned something new. Good to know.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Aug 9, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> You know what assume does [emoji6]... I let the professionals do their thing..and they have been nothing short of amazing.. some of the nurses are [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91].. so there is always a up in a downer situation..
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


Always a light at the end of the end of the tunnel murph. Tempting me to stuff me hand in a thawed chook and whack it in with lacies.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Aug 9, 2017)

Bushfire said:


> Its just an interesting case as recent studies have shown all monitors have venom. There has been a few cases where certain people have reacted to that venom differently.


It is an interesting topic, i was reading a study a few months ago which differentiated between bacteria and venom in lace monitors. I also know someone that was bitten by a 2ft captive bred lacie and was hospitalized within 6 hours with paralysis. It started with numbness around the bite area that soon traveled up the complete arm and to the whole left side of the body. I believe he was given anti venom. I'll get more details from him on the exact details. I was only bitten by a 30cm orrie i had 3 courses of antibiotics, i only went to a local GP. The swelling went down in 3 weeks but the pain stayed in my knuckle and wrist for roughly 8 mths. Not enough study done on the topic.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> It is an interesting topic, i was reading a study a few months ago which differentiated between bacteria and venom in lace monitors. I also know someone that was bitten by a 2ft captive bred lacie and was hospitalized within 6 hours with paralysis. It started with numbness around the bite area that soon traveled up the complete arm and to the whole left side of the body. I believe he was given anti venom. I'll get more details from him on the exact details. I was only bitten by a 30cm orrie i had 3 courses of antibiotics, i only went to a local GP. The swelling went down in 3 weeks but the pain stayed in my knuckle and wrist for roughly 8 mths. Not enough study done on the topic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


From what i remember reading lace monitors contain venom glands inside there mouths. Not injected like snakes, i believe they have glands on the sides of the inside of the mouth and when there stimulated they release venom which pools in the front of the mouth with saliva. When it bites the teeth open a wound and let the saliva in. Not as officiant as a snake bite and don't necessarily release venom with every bite. I wonder if its triggered by so called food mode or stimulation, anyone who has witnessed a lacie go from calm to agro in a split second were there eyes dialate its incredible to watch, they just seem to snap. It could have something to do with the release of venom. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 10, 2017)

Well i got home yesterday.. and checked on my family.. feed them all change water blah blah.. when it came to my blk headed.. I was quite nervous and anxious it was nuts how i feeling.... I harbour no I'll feelings towards him and will continue to gain trust and respect.. *just won't be picking him up for a while [emoji4]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 10, 2017)

It's interesting what you say about the eyes, @Sheldoncooper, my wife has always called it food eyes. Most noticeable on our Mertens when we had them, and also on our flavis.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 10, 2017)

** out of interest guys n gals..what should i ask for $$$$ on of these?? 2400 long 600 deep 1200 high... all galvanised and painted in kill rust etc etc i have 2 one comes with a yellow spotted monitor.. included and all the branches etc inside... 
I have a idea but interested in what you think...

Give me a figure [emoji6][emoji4]





Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 10, 2017)

*when you can't keep yellow spotted monitors*


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 10, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> *when you can't keep yellow spotted monitors*


Sorry.... [emoji20].. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 12, 2017)

For @pinefamily Michael saying good morning.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 14, 2017)

Wait's nearly over for some of this girls.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 14, 2017)

@imported-varanus you have my attention...


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 15, 2017)

Not Sonny's above, but a friends I'm incubating. 197 days.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 16, 2017)

It's like a maternity ward at your place, Richard.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice looking SA. Yellows tend to wash out under flash.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Sep 23, 2017)

Warming up so more active and out basking [emoji869]






Instagram: murph_BTK

Double post woops [emoji4].. so these two monkeys have been what appears to be going at it like a pair of honeymooners they are very young is this the norm.. should I seperate them? I love them together tho they make it interesting watching them dig, hunt and be pests to each other so I don't really want to tho.. 

Any Info would be greatly appreciated [emoji4]





Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Sep 25, 2017)

At that age there just practicing and it doesn't determine there sex. Gillens are the same if they could they'd vote yes 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> At that age there just practicing and it doesn't determine there sex. Gillens are the same if they could they'd vote yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hahaha good stuff cheers heaps Sheldon.. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 1, 2017)

A say double outdoor enclosure is on its way.. to house my GTP' s & RSP.. once it's compete I'll shoot some more pics... the more I build the more I want!!!





Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## MANNING (Oct 2, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> A say double outdoor enclosure is on its way.. to house my GTP' s & RSP.. once it's compete I'll shoot some more pics... the more I build the more I want!!!



Not sure if the T.E.D helps or hinders the projects speed, but if your welding up a few enclosure frames ill be round with a few more to help with a production line


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 2, 2017)

MANNING said:


> Not sure if the T.E.D helps or hinders the projects speed, but if your welding up a few enclosure frames ill be round with a few more to help with a production line


Hahaha mate happy for help any time.. and yeah the Teds... well I should have finished the project first I got side tracked [emoji6].. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 3, 2017)

Not 100% on what locale but what a beautiful monitor





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 4, 2017)

Scalaris?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 4, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Scalaris?


Tristis 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 4, 2017)

that is a nice monitor nice


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 4, 2017)

It is an impressive monitor.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 4, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Warming up so more active and out basking
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Murph_BTK said:


> Warming up so more active and out basking [emoji869]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what type of monitor is the black one


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 4, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> what type of monitor is the black one


 It's a Tristis Tristis.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 4, 2017)

sheldoncooper did you get that off google?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 4, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> sheldoncooper did you get that off google?


Yes. I wish it was mine

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 4, 2017)

yea me to


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 6, 2017)

Hot and loving it.. hope to put some more weight on her over summer






Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 6, 2017)

Great photo, Murph.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 7, 2017)

One of my smallest





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 7, 2017)

Cute little fella (or girl).


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 7, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Cute little fella (or girl).


Little male varanus brevicauda 




Sheldoncooper said:


> Little male varanus brevicauda
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Actually i shouldn't say little male, he's an adult male brevicauda 



Pellie party and i wasn't invited





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 9, 2017)

So I am considering selling off my Varanaus Tristis..and considering getting 2 more Green tree pythons.. just wanna get the feel for it anyone is interested on this forum rather than on social media.. (I don't do stalkbook) I am kinda limited.. plus I would prefer a local buyer *could come with a large cage for the right price.. .. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 17, 2017)

Some cape york scarlaris








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 18, 2017)

Good luck with these



Sheldoncooper said:


> Some cape york scarlaris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 18, 2017)

Bushfire said:


> Good luck with these


Thanks bushy
Do u have the same locale ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 19, 2017)

Few pictures of the guys. 

Google, Michael, Bernard and when Harri met Georgie.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 19, 2017)

I still can't find find any gillens. Looking for a trio of gillens or preferably a small colony of 3f 2m if anyone is in the know. I won't hold me breath but u never know your luck. I do have a spare brevicauda/ indicus and WA frilly if anyone is looking.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 19, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Thanks bushy
> Do u have the same locale ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



No not that locale unfortunately but maybe one day. I only recently departed with a group of gilleni and another person moved a trio at the same time so maybe not that far fetch.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 24, 2017)

Getting ready to drop a few, she's struggling to climb. Looking very fat








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 24, 2017)

Monitors, and ESPECIALLY tristis, are great escape artists. Most can get through anything as wide or wider than their head - their front legs fold back along the ribs, which also fold back along the spine, and they just worm their way out. Keeping them full of food is an option, but then you risk them getting caught and stuck halfway through whatever they are slipping through.

Jamie


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 24, 2017)

Cape york scarlaris looking like its about to pop any day now.








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

I think fatty is dropping her bundle





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 26, 2017)

Wouldn't happen to have a Mertens doing the same [emoji6]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 26, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Wouldn't happen to have a Mertens doing the same [emoji6]
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


No mate no mertens I'll pm u someone's details.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 26, 2017)

A well-fed monitor.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Oct 26, 2017)

I might get a larger monitor soon... maybe a Spencer's or a Gould's. Possibly a rosenbergi?


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 27, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> View attachment 321600
> 
> 
> A well-fed monitor.


Gorgeous guy!

You use the same Ikea bowls as I do to feed Harry!


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 27, 2017)

We have a wide variety of bowls and containers for feeding; those bowls, the smallest plastic containers you get in those mixed packs and never use, plastic lids, whatever's convenient and suits the feeder.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 28, 2017)

Full bellies and baking in the sun... What a life [emoji6]









Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 28, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Full bellies and baking in the sun... What a life [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love that black head i could be wrong is that a sand monitor nice animals you have there and very healthy


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 28, 2017)

either an argus monitor or sand monitor for sure.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 28, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> either an argus monitor or sand monitor for sure.


Yellow spotted monitor.. [emoji4]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 28, 2017)

How old is he, Murph? He looks in good nick.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 28, 2017)

argus monitor is another name for yellow spotted, lol.(i prefer argus)


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 28, 2017)

Call it panoptes and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 28, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> How old is he, Murph? He looks in good nick.


Thanks mate he's about 18 months old . And fairly active.. I keep tweeking the enclourse mixing it up.. so the senses are new and boredom doesn't set it..


Imported_tuatara said:


> argus monitor is another name for yellow spotted, lol.(i prefer argus)


This is true, tho I love the yellow spotted name [emoji6]..i also wish we didn't have trust issues [emoji53].. would be cool to have him roam the backyard.. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 28, 2017)

I know what you mean about the trust issue. Our little guy (who is a bit younger than yours I think) has gone from shy and running away when I open the tank to coming up to the glass looking for food. He charges the tongs now.
Did your guy hide away over the winter?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 28, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> I know what you mean about the trust issue. Our little guy (who is a bit younger than yours I think) has gone from shy and running away when I open the tank to coming up to the glass looking for food. He charges the tongs now.
> Did your guy hide away over the winter?


Yeah I had a ply hide box made and he tucked away in that for a lot of it. He would bask during some winter days.. but more often than not was tucked up sleeping in his warm secure hide box ... tough life.. now summer is fast approaching.. it's full on feeding and active as.. I must do a time lapse video of him..

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 28, 2017)

wish we could get panopteses, they're amazing!


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 28, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Yeah I had a ply hide box made and he tucked away in that for a lot of it. He would bask during some winter days.. but more often than not was tucked up sleeping in his warm secure hide box ... tough life.. now summer is fast approaching.. it's full on feeding and active as.. I must do a time lapse video of him..
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK



Our guy hid in a burrow under his water bowl for most of the cooler months. I was a bit worried because of his young age, but kept the heat on anyway. And he's making up for lost time eating too, lol.


----------



## imported-varanus (Nov 4, 2017)

Sydney basin Lacies, out of Alex/ Sonny, with many thanks to David Kirshner. yellows tend to wash out somewhat under flash.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 5, 2017)

Was having a feed at the KingFisher Resort on Fraser when this big guy came in for some scraps.


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 6, 2017)

@imported-varanus good god, aren’t they just something?


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Stompsy (Nov 22, 2017)

Woke this guy up when I turned on the light to check on my Pink Tongues. If only he was this docile all the time.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 22, 2017)

Hanging about getting misted








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Even the food comes out for a drink





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## imported-varanus (Nov 23, 2017)

Colouring up really well. From "Alex" and Sonny


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 23, 2017)

A couple of our Spencer's. Still small for its age, but eating like a champ now. Almost constantly shedding.




View attachment 20171123_093525.jpg


Not sure where the second went, but here it is.




And our panoptes. Claims not to know where the food in the bowl went.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 23, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> A couple of our Spencer's. Still small for its age, but eating like a champ now. Almost constantly shedding.
> 
> View attachment 322074
> 
> ...


Awesome piney...love seeing others and the enclourses.. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 23, 2017)

I have a couple of little varanus varius,here is a link to my crackbook page. https://www.facebook.com/Razzs-Reptiles-842263699182868/


----------



## imported-varanus (Nov 24, 2017)

Sheldoncooper; Sonny as a hatchling (about 2 weeks) and again at 6 months. Her offspring appear to be doing the same. One of her babies in the second last pic and Sonny at 4 years in the last two, taken outside.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 24, 2017)

imported-varanus said:


> Sheldoncooper; Sonny as a hatchling (about 2 weeks) and again at 6 months. Her offspring appear to be doing the same. One of her babies in the second last pic and Sonny at 4 years in the last two, taken outside.
> 
> View attachment 322096
> 
> ...


Its interesting how they loose the black pigment with age. With alot of them it seems to be the opposite way around they tend to loose the colors and gain the black pigment. This one a mate of mine bred, very similar at the same stage.






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## imported-varanus (Nov 24, 2017)

I personally believe it may have a lot to do with their locale. The one above appears to be a Murray-darling form, whereas Sonny and Co are Sydney Basin animals. That's not to say that all SB animals loose the black also, though. I've noticed a small minority of Bell's phase do the same (loose black pigment).


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 24, 2017)

Meant to be a Sydney basin animal as well but don't hold me to it. The guy that bred them worked at Sydney zoo for a while and healesville sanctuary. I think for memory he was the first guy with rustys on license in Australia and maybe eremius too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 25, 2017)

Newest addition. She’s a feisty little thing... already lunged at me with an open mouth.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Newest addition. She’s a feisty little thing... already lunged at me with an open mouth.
> 
> View attachment 322105


Beautiful little monitor stomps 



Angry guy eating a few weaner mice.
This is the angriest monitor i have ever come across.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Nov 25, 2017)

Real nice Stompsy!


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks guys. I’m pretty chuffed. She was a surprise belated birthday gift.


----------



## Wally (Nov 25, 2017)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 25, 2017)

Haha thanks. It was quite a while back though. Not that I’m complaining. The wait was worth it.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Haha thanks. It was quite a while back though. Not that I’m complaining. The wait was worth it.


Your lucky. I give my missus belated birthday presents, not as good as yours tho. Just an apple or muesli bar something like that 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Your lucky. I give my missus belated birthday presents, not as good as yours tho. Just an apple or muesli bar something like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Would she appreciate a monitor though?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Newest addition. She’s a feisty little thing... already lunged at me with an open mouth.
> 
> View attachment 322105


She is gorgeous ,My male is the feisty one, the female is placid as


----------



## Wally (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Your lucky. I give my missus belated birthday presents, not as good as yours tho. Just an apple or muesli bar something like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Quite the charmer!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Would she appreciate a monitor though?


All my reptiles are in the garage stomps. 
They use to be in the house and i had to guarantee her that nothing could get out.
I made a promise i couldn't keep, i got a phone call at work one day and the love of my life was screaming at me. This is a family forum so i won't repeat the nasty things i was called. All because a 5ft lacie lunged at her in the lounge room. Ever since i was banished to the garage. Now she whinges she's got no where to put the car. I can't win





Wally said:


> Quite the charmer!


Its a gift 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Its a gift
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Handing out apples and muesli bars or being charming?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Wally said:


> Handing out apples and muesli bars or being charming?


Being quite the charmer.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't have any pics, but I saw a lovely little varanus varius in my travels a couple of days ago.A new development (or should I call it a destruction)in Kellyville.Anyway there was this young lacie trying to cross the road and there was a noisy minor harassing it.It had a nice yellow throat but I couldn't see much more.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 25, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> She is gorgeous ,My male is the feisty one, the female is placid as


I’m calling her a she in hopes that’s what she is! Honestly though, after being freighted away from all she knows, I don’t blame her for being defensive.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> I’m calling her a she in hopes that’s what she is! Honestly though, after being freighted away from all she knows, I don’t blame her for being defensive.


When you have the hatchies together they can be quite easy to sex. One of Daves animals stomps ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> When you have the hatchies together they can be quite easy to sex. One of Daves animals stomps ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nope. I wish. Sourced from a breeder in NSW by the name of Darrin.

Can you give me an idea on how to compare them? We will probably be getting our other 3 ultrasounded soon to confirm sexes but I figured it was too soon to do so with the littleys....


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Nope. I wish. Sourced from a breeder in NSW by the name of Darrin.
> 
> Can you give me an idea on how to compare them? We will probably be getting our other 3 ultrasounded soon to confirm sexes but I figured it was too soon to do so with the littleys....


If u don't have a few it can be hard at first.
Head shape comparison u will notice a difference in the snout also. I think Robert at seca reptiles has a few of daves lacies.
Not the same looking animals as imported varanus and Daves mix but nice colored animals also.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> If u don't have a few it can be hard at first.
> Head shape comparison u will notice a difference in the snout also. I think Robert at seca reptiles has a few of daves lacies.
> Not the same looking animals as imported varanus and Daves mix but nice colored animals also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ahh ok. 

We haven’t been to Seca reptiles since before the expo and he only had one Lacey there. He said he had taken it in after the previous owner couldn’t deal with it’s lack of tolerance. I believe he had it up for sale at the expo.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 27, 2017)

Getting more comfortable with me around






This girl has been in this position just about every time i see her in the last week.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 1, 2017)

Named the new addition Helix.




Apologies for the photography, was taken through glass because she still thinks I’m going to eat her.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

gorgeous


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 6, 2017)

Pilbara brevs





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 6, 2017)

selling the babies?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 6, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> selling the babies?


If i don't i can certainly put u on too some.
There not cheap tho, especially if u want adults 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 6, 2017)

favourite dwarf monitor, i'd be up to paying a bit for a hatchie.

favourite australian monitor in general actually, tied with the mertens' water monitor.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 6, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> favourite australian monitor in general actually, tied with the mertens' water monitor.


Pilbara brevs are nice, mertens are a great monitor too and are a good step into larger monitors 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 6, 2017)

are they always that dark? ussually they look like red ackies in terms of colours from what i've seen.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 6, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> are they always that dark? ussually they look like red ackies in terms of colours from what i've seen.


No alice locale brev are what your talking about. U can probably find them a bit cheaper 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Like this





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 6, 2017)

ah, either way it's the smallest monitor we can keep here, and debatably the smallest in general.

also, is there any other breeders here? i know fishhead? had a few, but hasn't been on recently.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 6, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> also, is there any other breeders here? i know fishhead? had a few, but hasn't been on recently.


There's a few in vic.
And i think there is someone with 5 for sale in nsw. Adults i believe pilbara 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 6, 2017)

if you know their details, could you pm me them? thx


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 8, 2017)

I only seem to collect males in orrientalis







I know at first glance u all think im feeding the kids lunch, but no its for the pellies





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> I know at first glance u all think im feeding the kids lunch, but no its for the pellies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT??? you mean this isn't the kids play lunch? what sort of dad are you?lol


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 9, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> WHAT??? you mean this isn't the kids play lunch? what sort of dad are you?lol


More nutritional than nuggets and a fair bit dearer too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> More nutritional than nuggets and a fair bit dearer too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Don't get me started on Mcdogfood


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 9, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Don't get me started on Mcdogfood


U can throw one of them cheese burgers on the ground and come back a mth later and it won't of changed at all, still the exact same shape and the meat won't even smell off. One of the luxuries of engineered food 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 9, 2017)

These days those bags could be seen as party drug bags


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 9, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> These days those bags could be seen as party drug bags


U would of spent some money if u filled it.
blown some money if u emptied it.
And probably found a lovely lady if u shared it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 9, 2017)

Turok basking after a feed. Seems a lot more chill around me now. Doesn't bolt at all when I walk past or move my hand close to glass. I've even laid my hand right in front of him inside enclosure and he's scented but not freaked out.

How is he for size? He's around 4 months old now. I would guess 45cm total length. Fed pretty much every day. Whether it's chunks of cut up chicken necks, weaner mouse (will try Adult mouse next time), or a couple of handfuls of dusted woodies on varying days. Doesn't touch Crickets.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks healthy to me. Only thing I'd suggest is, as he gets to 6 months or so, start to cut back to every second day, otherwise he could get overweight. I'd also be careful of putting your hand in front of him as he grows too. Our guy has gone from shy and timid, to coming right up to the glass when I come into the room. And charges the food bowl.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice and comfy?


----------



## Foozil (Dec 10, 2017)

@Eamon - Thats a beautiful monitor. What is it?


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2017)

Foozil said:


> @Eamon - Thats a beautiful monitor. What is it?



Thanks mate. It's a V. Gouldii. Flavirufus- Desert sand monitor


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 10, 2017)

do you know anyone who breeds them?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 10, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Looks healthy to me. Only thing I'd suggest is, as he gets to 6 months or so, start to cut back to every second day, otherwise he could get overweight. I'd also be careful of putting your hand in front of him as he grows too. Our guy has gone from shy and timid, to coming right up to the glass when I come into the room. And charges the food bowl.


When we got our little lacies we were told to feed them every second day,is this not the correct way?


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 10, 2017)

Every second day is how we feed our monitors. I was suggesting to Tobe404 that he should cut back from every day, to avoid obesity.
Having said that, our panoptes looks longingly at me on the off days, lol.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> do you know anyone who breeds them?


Sorry I don't I actually got this one from a pet shop a couple years ago..
Although there should be a few coming up for sale over the next few months


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 10, 2017)

Eamon said:


> Nice and comfy?
> View attachment 322212


Hey that's my George's sibling! Came out rather nice I must say.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 10, 2017)

This guy is one of my favorites. I'm not sure y, he's angry, won't let me anywhere near him, gave me a bacterial infection when he bit me. However his patterning and coloration is really nice, the lighting in his enclosure doesn't do him any justice.
If only I could find him a young lady.









Found a few more in the ackie enclosure





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Cape york scarlaris has been out a bit latley ( very unusual) and looking at her tonight she is looking huge.








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 27, 2017)

if pregnant send me a baby my way aye?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 27, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> if pregnant send me a baby my way aye?


I'll whack it on a bus

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 27, 2017)

don't think that's a safe way of transportation, but if it gets the job done sure?..


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 28, 2017)

Great pics smittiferous and oshiki,they look great

Such a shame to see that stunning monitor as roadkill ,man that had some decent choppers on it , bet you would know if you had hit that in a normal car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 29, 2017)

Monitor roadkill unfortunately is almost as common as brown snake or shingle back roadkill around our way.


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 30, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> do you know anyone who breeds them?


Check back with me in a few months...


----------



## Richard Biffin (Jan 2, 2018)

B10, for smittiferous, and some of a yearling Heath Monitor. Yellows on the Lacie wash out under flash to white. Both animals are shedding also.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 2, 2018)

Speaking of road kill. Just saw another Heath Monitor the other day. This one was roughly 30 centimeters snout vent length. Poor critter.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 2, 2018)

^^^ This is terrible. I don't know why people don't make a little effort to avoid wildlife.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 2, 2018)

some do it just for fun, and even if others see get nothing for _it._


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 2, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> some do it just for fun, and even if others see get nothing for _it._


Yes... The world is full of A-holes. 30+ year old gravid female _Macrochelodina expansa_ hit and killed less than 12 inches from the edge of the bitumen... If that wasn't deliberate, I'm Elvis Presley.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 2, 2018)

U can fill an empty glass u can't fill a empty head.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushfire (Jan 2, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Yes... The world is full of A-holes. 30+ year old gravid female _Macrochelodina expansa_ hit and killed less than 12 inches from the edge of the bitumen... If that wasn't deliberate, I'm Elvis Presley.
> View attachment 322569



No doubt its deliberate. Lots of farmers think turtles foul their dams. I've even witnessed a DSE employee do it a few times in a department vehicle, swerved on the other side of the road to get one. He should of been sacked over it but his supervisor thought nothing of it back then and was/is a common occurance in that area.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 2, 2018)

Bushfire said:


> No doubt its deliberate. Lots of farmers think turtles foul their dams.


I've no idea where they'd get that idea from, if anything, they'd keep the water cleaner. I've spoken to many farmers up his way that farm yabbies in their farm dams and see turtles as a pest because they eat the yabbies, that has some merit but fouling the dams is just ridiculous.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 2, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> U can fill an empty glass u can't fill a empty head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Doesn’t mean we should stop trying though. I know I never will even when it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Doesn’t mean we should stop trying though. I know I never will even when it falls on deaf ears.


I agree with u !
I'm just saying that some people are wired different and get enjoyment out of killing things or seeing things in pain. Thats hard to fix

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 2, 2018)

i meen shiz, there's a fetish that is crushing up live animals, i'd think anything is possible.(not lying either)


----------



## Richard Biffin (Jan 2, 2018)

Oshkii said:


> Speaking of road kill. Just saw another Heath Monitor the other day. This one was roughly 30 centimeters snout vent length. Poor critter.
> 
> View attachment 322561


Some nice looking Heath's over your way, looks like a male animal to me, going on overall size and head shape (and taking into account the state it's in).


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> I agree with u !
> I'm just saying that some people are wired different and get enjoyment out of killing things or seeing things in pain. Thats hard to fix
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Very hard. I love true crime and even considered doing a degree in criminology a few years ago and a major trait in a lot of serial killers is the urge to kill or torture small animals. Then there’s those who have been taught that animals (specifically reptiles/snakes) should be killed on site. I think the latter can be taught to think differently.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 3, 2018)

eh, don't think any 60 year old hillbilly shooting every animal he sees with a rifle will learn, ever. the older generations are almost impossible if not impossible usually to teach, they're more stubborn with their beliefs.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 3, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> eh, don't think any 60 year old hillbilly shooting every animal he sees with a rifle will learn, ever. the older generations are almost impossible if not impossible usually to teach, they're more stubborn with their beliefs.


It’s all about how you educate someone. People can be more receptive than you think, if you go about it the right way. 

Not saying that everyone can be turned, but a lot can.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 3, 2018)

My Yellow Spotted monitor is is packing on the weight. Even tho I am closely watching her diet and food intake.. guess she's gonna need a bigger cage [emoji38]









Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 3, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> My Yellow Spotted monitor is is packing on the weight. Even tho I am closely watching her diet and food intake.. guess she's gonna need a bigger cage [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty girl.
Have you got an open floor on that enclosure Murph? 
I hope you have a guard sunk into the ground if so. It wouldn't take her long to tunnel out otherwise.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 3, 2018)

The cages I have in my outdoor enclosures are bolted to the fence off the ground 400mm (bloody toads) and the cage is broken up into 4 sections of welded mesh this the rest of the cage I move the fake grass from 3 of the sections about once a fortnight to allow sunshine to get to the real grass underneath the cages to allow growth and to break up the same ol display in her enclourse same goes for the hollows and climbing branches I change them all the time.. New things to explore (destroy) & bask on.. I find that all my monitors are out and around more rather than tucked away.. 
But i am always up for suggestions [emoji6]... 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 3, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> The cages I have in my outdoor enclosures are bolted to the fence off the ground 400mm (bloody toads) and the cage is broken up into 4 sections of welded mesh this the rest of the cage I move the fake grass from 3 of the sections about once a fortnight to allow sunshine to get to the real grass underneath the cages to allow growth and to break up the same ol display in her enclourse same goes for the hollows and climbing branches I change them all the time.. New things to explore (destroy) & bask on.. I find that all my monitors are out and around more rather than tucked away..
> But i am always up for suggestions [emoji6]...
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


That is impressive looking fake grass. With the shadowing I couldn't pick it to be artificial.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Thinking of moving on one of my young pengilleyi scalaris pairs or a sub adult pellewnsis pair. Im chasing a young or sub adult pair of scalaris kuranda. If anyone knows of any.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 8, 2018)

can't say i would mine some V.scalaris, nor do i have the kuranda local tho, and if i did i wouldn't trade them anyways, lol


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 10, 2018)

This has to be the tamest monitor ive ever owned. And very unusual for indicus








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 10, 2018)

Smitti invaded Helix’s enclosure yesterday and got a couple
of happy snaps.


----------



## haydn (Jan 12, 2018)

Tobe404 said:


> Turok basking after a feed. Seems a lot more chill around me now. Doesn't bolt at all when I walk past or move my hand close to glass. I've even laid my hand right in front of him inside enclosure and he's scented but not freaked out.
> 
> How is he for size? He's around 4 months old now. I would guess 45cm total length. Fed pretty much every day. Whether it's chunks of cut up chicken necks, weaner mouse (will try Adult mouse next time), or a couple of handfuls of dusted woodies on varying days. Doesn't touch Crickets.



why are there bricks in the corners? beautifull monitor
[doublepost=1515713836,1515712801][/doublepost]


imported-varanus said:


> Not Sonny's above, but a friends I'm incubating. 197 days.
> 
> View attachment 321144



why do you put cling or glap wrsp over the top?


----------



## Tobe404 (Jan 12, 2018)

haydn said:


> why are there bricks in the corners? beautifull monitor



Thank you. There are bricks in there cause' he had a habit of digging under the fake grass (Seems like it's just loose enough for him to get under) that's under the coir peat and I'd keep thinking he'd gotten out.

Not sure he'd do that anymore though since he's calmed down a lot. But even so I'd still prefer to have the bricks there either way just in case.


----------



## haydn (Jan 12, 2018)

thought


Tobe404 said:


> Thank you. There are bricks in there cause' he had a habit of digging under the fake grass (Seems like it's just loose enough for him to get under) that's under the coir peat and I'd keep thinking he'd gotten out.
> 
> Not sure he'd do that anymore though since he's calmed down a lot. But even so I'd still prefer to have the bricks there either way just in case.



thought it might of been another area to bask


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> don't think that's a safe way of transportation, but if it gets the job done sure?..


wht's wrong with public transport? the boofocrats think it is good enough for us plebs
[doublepost=1515739343,1515739029][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> Yes... The world is full of A-holes. 30+ year old gravid female _Macrochelodina expansa_ hit and killed less than 12 inches from the edge of the bitumen... If that wasn't deliberate, I'm Elvis Presley.
> View attachment 322569


this is one of the things I hate about summer,it's reptile killing season,I drive around in my truck and see dead reptiles everywhere,sometimes I'm lucky enough to shoo something off the road before it becomes pizza


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 12, 2018)

Not mine but i must say i want a few





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## haydn (Jan 14, 2018)

imported-varanus said:


> No wire cages next time mate, I've heard this happen on more than a few occasions with monitors. Learning experience anyway. these work well for smaller mons, no chance of accidents. 35W (2-3 in a row) at 100-150mm from the basking spot should give you a good hot spot and retain a suitable gradient.



What are those globes, would i suit ackies or similer size lizards?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Not mine but i must say i want a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry but the image is too high quality for my computer/eyes, please lower.


----------



## Richard Biffin (Jan 15, 2018)

B10 again, for Smitti. Hatched October 2017, pushing 800mmTL already and quiet a confident animal for one so young.


----------



## baker (Jan 23, 2018)

Just added this little scalaris to my collection.






Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Foozil (Jan 23, 2018)

Beautiful monitor, @baker


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 23, 2018)

couldn't say i'm not jealous...gorgeous!


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 12, 2018)

No pics today (will take some tomorrow) but just thought I'd update...

I ran out of Mice and had some spare chicks so I thought I'd chuck one in and see how Turok handled it. Struggled a bit but ended up getting it down. He's 6 months old now. Will cut him back to feeding every second day from now on, in a few days.
Would there be any bad side effects if I gave him purely chicks as a whole food item from now on (as opposed to Mice)? I'm only asking since he already gets cut up chicken necks. But also he would still get Woodies and the occasional Huntsman, Centipede, Whatever else I end up finding that he could have.

Ended up getting him a bigger water bowl so he can actually soak / submerge his whole body in it. His skin looks so much better and his colours pop way more.

I can gently stoke his back and tail. Sometimes it's even more of a pat with my whole hand and it doesn't seem to bother him (as in, no hissing or tail whipping).
Wondering if I should try and pick him up or if that'll just set all my progress back?


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 12, 2018)

Tobe404 said:


> No pics today (will take some tomorrow) but just thought I'd update...
> 
> I ran out of Mice and had some spare chicks so I thought I'd chuck one in and see how Turok handled it. Struggled a bit but ended up getting it down. He's 6 months old now. Will cut him back to feeding every second day from now on, in a few days.
> Would there be any bad side effects if I gave him purely chicks as a whole food item from now on (as opposed to Mice)? I'm only asking since he already gets cut up chicken necks. But also he would still get Woodies and the occasional Huntsman, Centipede, Whatever else I end up finding that he could have.
> ...


I’d let him come to you. Place your hand in front of him and let him taste you and he may climb onto your hand. 

I’m of the idea that everything is to be on their terms.... he’ll be more comfortable if it’s his decision to climb up onto you, rather than a big pink hand coming in over the top of him. 

And post pictures! There hasn’t been enough lately!


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 12, 2018)

Yeah I'd say you're right Stompsy. I've put my hand in front of him a fair amount of times now and he scents but no hissing or biting - apart from the one time I had to pick him up because he would of bolted out the enclosure if I didn't (this was when he was almost constantly skittish though).

He's asleep now so the pics will have to wait until tomorrow. Haha.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 12, 2018)

Well done mate! You've done better than me, lol. Our panoptes would probably bite my hand if I put it in front of him. He smashed 4 mice today, and was still looking at me like "when are you going to feed me?" He makes short work of the chicks, so your guy will be fine.
I'd still throw in the occasional mouse or rat, just for variety.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 12, 2018)

Ummm pics piney... I love yellow spotted .. [emoji4]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 13, 2018)

Some little ones poking there heads out









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Feb 13, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Some little ones poking there heads out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N'aww! Please keep us posted on them  What species are they?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 13, 2018)

Foozil said:


> N'aww! Please keep us posted on them  What species are they?


Ackies
This is dad





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 13, 2018)

Not the best pic but it is what it is. Just over 6 months old now.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 14, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Ackies
> This is dad
> 
> 
> ...


Woohoo! I guessed correctly... even though I didn’t post it.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 14, 2018)

So cool. Looks like some one glued little daises to him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 14, 2018)

6 out 10 to go





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Feb 17, 2018)

A short video of my hatchling scalaris tong feeding. 



Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 17, 2018)

baker said:


> A short video of my hatchling scalaris tong feeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Cameron



Champion!


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 17, 2018)

How old is it, Cameron?


----------



## baker (Feb 17, 2018)

Around 2 and a half months old. I've also only had it for about 3-4 weeks so far. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Richard Biffin (Feb 24, 2018)

Beating the heat wave; female Heath monitor and some progress shots of baby lacies. looking more like Mum ever day.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 5, 2018)

Harrison.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 12, 2018)

Mourning Goanna - Varanus tristis tristis by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr

Moody shot of a moody goanna.


----------



## bluedragon (Mar 12, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> Mourning Goanna - Varanus tristis tristis by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr
> 
> Moody shot of a moody goanna.


that is one good photo great job


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 12, 2018)

here is a pic I took this morning of 1 of our lacies,I love the detail in the skin.

Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 12, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> here is a pic I took this morning of 1 of our lacies,I love the detail in the skin.
> View attachment 323583
> Isn't she gorgeous?


Indeed she is!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 16, 2018)

Don't u just love the intelligent ones.






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 16, 2018)

Haha. That's the generic reply that comes up. He's either stupid, or pulling your leg.


----------



## Foozil (Mar 16, 2018)

Seems legit to me.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 16, 2018)

Sorry for late reply 
Ive just been in the garage imunising.all good for diphtheria 




pinefamily said:


> Haha. That's the generic reply that comes up. He's either stupid, or pulling your leg.


Oh ok
I probably should of held on to the F OFF i sent back then

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Biffin (Mar 19, 2018)

Hold backs from clutch B. A rare moment to get them all in the same frame.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 19, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> here is a pic I took this morning of 1 of our lacies,I love the detail in the skin.
> View attachment 323583
> Isn't she gorgeous?


One thing I have noticed when taking pics under MVB,they always seem to come out green when obviously she is black and white,any ideas?


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 8, 2018)

So rather than start a new thread I thought I'd just ask in here...

Do Monitors go off smaller food items as they get bigger? My Yellow Spotted doesn't seem interested in Woodies anymore at all. Last few times I've offered he hasn't taken any.

Now if I chuck a Mouse, Rat, Chick, Huntsman, Centipede, Scorpion, Reasonable sized insect/bug, cut up Chicken Neck pieces (or anything else he could eat really) in there he smashes them down without hesitation.

Anyone else experience this?

Might have to start dusting the Chicken Neck pieces I reckon.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 8, 2018)

I haven't offered our guy any woodies in ages, so can't comment. If you are feeding him mice and rats, you don't need to worry too much with the dusting.


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 8, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> I haven't offered our guy any woodies in ages, so can't comment. If you are feeding him mice and rats, you don't need to worry too much with the dusting.



His feeding these days is 2 cut up chicken necks (and Woodies if he takes them), nothing, a Chick (and Woodies if he takes them), nothing. Pretty much that on repeat. Obviously if we catch any Mice or there are any left over from the Snakes he also gets those. As well as anything else random that we come across that he could eat.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 9, 2018)

Yellow spotted hey... ummm pics please.. 



Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 11, 2018)

Show me your varanus brevicauda!


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 11, 2018)

Just a quick update. I gave Turok his first whole Chicken Neck yesterday. Covered in Cal/Vit/D3 supplement. Got it down with ease.

Also gave him a Chick. Don't think I'll worry about Woodies anymore.

Put an actual lock on his enclosure now too as when I checked on him this morning he had moved one of the glass sliding doors (again) and was poking his head out. Haha.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 11, 2018)

Tobe404 said:


> Just a quick update. I gave Turok his first whole Chicken Neck yesterday. Covered in Cal/Vit/D3 supplement. Got it down with ease.
> 
> Also gave him a Chick. Don't think I'll worry about Woodies anymore.
> 
> Put an actual lock on his enclosure now too as when I checked on him this morning he had moved one of the glass sliding doors (again) and was poking his head out. Haha.


I woke up to Enki on my bedroom floor the other morning and then two nights ago I came home and his door was open, my curtains were pushed back and he was snoozing under his hotspot. I have a funny feeling he’d decided to go wandering around my room during the day and ended up back in his house for a nap.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 12, 2018)

Our panoptes got his glass open one day. I heard this noise in the reptile room, and thought he was just rearranging his tank as normal, but then there was a crash as he knocked something off the shelf. He'd gotten out, and was roaming the room. A few scratches later, he was back in his now-secured tank.


----------



## LizardLad (Apr 14, 2018)

Meet my grumpy mate Frank


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 14, 2018)

I bet he's your best mate at feeding time though.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 14, 2018)

this is the only time they are your best mate ! The rest of the time they are a buddy or a friend of a friend or just someone who tolerates your Sh17. LOL


----------



## LizardLad (Apr 14, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> I bet he's your best mate at feeding time though.



He’s not my pet he just lives in my garden and somehow seems to like. He never really leaves and is not particularly scared.
Something birds hit the windows, then I hide their bodies and whatch him digging them up.


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 14, 2018)

Saw this on good ol bookface


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 14, 2018)

that's an unusual position for the entry,gorgeous monitor by the way


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 14, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> that's an unusual position for the entry,gorgeous monitor by the way


I think there’s an entry on the side


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 15, 2018)

LizardLad said:


> He’s not my pet he just lives in my garden and somehow seems to like. He never really leaves and is not particularly scared.
> Something birds hit the windows, then I hide their bodies and whatch him digging them up.


The only residents we have are a bearded dragon that supervises me in the garden, and then eats the seedlings when I'm not looking, and a colony of small skinks that help to keep the bugs down. We do have lacies down the road at the golf course.


----------



## Richard Biffin (Apr 15, 2018)

Hence the Lacie monitor cast near the main street, pinefamily? I always wondered if they were found there.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 15, 2018)

And the cast that used to sit out on the highway, next to the information sign. Town's still waiting for council approval for a new information sign.
They have been seen around the golf course, and around the caravan park across the road. Also quite a few up at Bowmans Park, but have yet to see any there. Do you know if it was one of the Bredl's who used to have a reptile display there?


----------



## Richard Biffin (Apr 18, 2018)

Not certain tbh, the only one I know of was in Renmark.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 21, 2018)

Black Headed Monitor (Varanus tristis tristis) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr

A little tristis monitor pretending to be a tree. For some reason I just find this photo so darn cute.


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 21, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> Black Headed Monitor (Varanus tristis tristis) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr
> 
> A little tristis monitor pretending to be a tree. For some reason I just find this photo so darn cute.


Thinking about life


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 21, 2018)

I got these two new red ackie babies 2 months ago at Castle Hill from micksreps (?) on here, very cute little buggers.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 12, 2018)

Swapping pellies into new enclosure 
Forgot how sharp the claws are






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobe404 (May 13, 2018)

So Turok (Yellow Spotted Monitor) has just turned 9 months old. I'd say he's about 3 feet in length. Feed him every second day. Should I cut it back even more or wait a while longer?


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 13, 2018)

Our 8 month old lacies get fed every 2 days but get a snack on the off days,Quail eggs or weaner mice. Although with the colder weather we will be cutting this out now.


----------



## Tobe404 (May 13, 2018)

Yeah Turok is already smashing down Chicks with ease. As well as whole Chicken Necks. And whatever Mice (or Spiders/Insects) we manage to trap/find around the House.

Offered him a Spoggie that somehow managed to get trapped in one of the Mouse Traps but he wasn't interested (Mind you he'd already had two full Chicken Necks). The smaller Murray Darling loved it though.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 13, 2018)

we can't wait till they are big enough to eat whole chicken necks,trying to chop them up into smaller pieces is a pain as well as being messy so we have discontinued them.
We now feed them Venison,chicken giblets,chicken liver,roo,quail eggs...as my signature says our reptiles eat better than the stupid humans in this house


----------



## Tobe404 (May 14, 2018)

What do you usually chop the Chicken Necks up with? Cause' if it's a knife, switch to scissors. SO much easier.

Smashed down another Chicken Neck today no worries (Once he was done making sure it was 'dead' that is). Haha.

As well as a couple of Mice. Work trap a heap, which I only found out recently. Will save on buying them from the Pet Shop that's for sure.


----------



## pinefamily (May 15, 2018)

A good pair of scissors sure does make chopping chicken necks a lot easier. Our monitors are eating mice or baby rabbits mainly now, depending on their size. Our food supply is all home grown now.


----------



## Stompsy (May 28, 2018)

Harry in the wee hours this morning. Looking for a basking spot before the sun had even come out. Wishful thinking dude, go back to bed.


----------



## jasonicBlast (May 29, 2018)

My Juvenile Ackie


----------



## HSVGTP (May 30, 2018)

I just spent the last few nights going through this entire thread, there’s some great animals on here, thanks to everyone who shared pics. I’ve gotta couple of Ackies at home, but my import permit came through today and I get this little fella in the coming days. Can’t wait. Would love to see some more Spencer’s enclosures from those who have them, or had them


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 2, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Harry in the wee hours this morning. Looking for a basking spot before the sun had even come out. Wishful thinking dude, go back to bed.



I had a couple of King's Skinks do that. Had their basking light on all morning and yet they didn't emerge from their hides, so I switched off the light. Fast forward to after eleven at night when I was preparing to go to bed and there they were, both on the basking rock, waiting for the "sun" to come out. Perhaps I should install a clock for them?


----------



## Neil j (Jun 2, 2018)

HSVGTP said:


> I just spent the last few nights going through this entire thread, there’s some great animals on here, thanks to everyone who shared pics. I’ve gotta couple of Ackies at home, but my import permit came through today and I get this little fella in the coming days. Can’t wait. Would love to see some more Spencer’s enclosures from those who have them, or had them
> 
> View attachment 324390


Hi, my cage is pretty simplistic. Artificial grass. Tile with lamp half a pvc pipe which he hides and water bowl. While shedding I added a large water container to aid shedding. I can’t wait to build a big outdoor cage.


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 4, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> I had a couple of King's Skinks do that. Had their basking light on all morning and yet they didn't emerge from their hides, so I switched off the light. Fast forward to after eleven at night when I was preparing to go to bed and there they were, both on the basking rock, waiting for the "sun" to come out. Perhaps I should install a clock for them?


Haha. Harry is usually one to sleep in until 10 or 11, so this is really odd for him. I think maybe he isn’t ready to brumate just yet or something!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Not a very good pic but these are hard to get pics of. WA banded scalaris.






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushfire (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Not a very good pic but these are hard to get pics of. WA banded scalaris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Bushfire said:


> Looking good


Thanks bushfire. I couldn't be happier with them. As Darryl Kerrigan would say " there going straight to the pool room "

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HSVGTP (Jun 6, 2018)

Picked my little Spencer’s today, he’s settling in well.









[doublepost=1528290611,1528110391][/doublepost


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 10, 2018)

Enki having a wander around my bedroom this morning while I tidied up. Such a curious dude.















[doublepost=1528608904,1528505591][/doublepost]George excited for food and George realising there was no food.


----------



## Tobe404 (Jun 12, 2018)

Took this cute pic today haha.






Does anyone reckon he's a bit fat?

I've cut him back to being fed two times a week now instead of every second day.


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 14, 2018)

Tobe404 said:


> Took this cute pic today haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look fat to me. It's not the best angle to tell though.


----------



## Tobe404 (Jun 14, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Doesn't look fat to me. It's not the best angle to tell though.



Well either way. He'd fed well enough cause' I can pretty much do whatever I like and he doesn't give a crap. Scratch his chin, pat his head, or body, tail. Unless he's just really lazy. : P.


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 16, 2018)

Tobe404 said:


> Well either way. He'd fed well enough cause' I can pretty much do whatever I like and he doesn't give a crap. Scratch his chin, pat his head, or body, tail. Unless he's just really lazy. : P.


George is like that but it’s not cos she’s lazy, just very tolerant. She’s great. You can slide open the door and she climbs up your arm onto your shoulder. I’m going to take her home with me one day... or swap her out with Harry.
[doublepost=1529147266,1529012864][/doublepost]Lunchtime!


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 16, 2018)

George is staying right where she is thankyou @Stompsy 

My George. Get your own. 

Bee being mildly photogenic...


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 16, 2018)

Smittiferous said:


> George is staying right where she is thankyou @Stompsy
> 
> My George. Get your own.
> 
> ...


You won’t know until he bites you....


----------



## richyboa72 (Jun 16, 2018)

Great pic, looks as if butter wouldn't melt

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Biffin (Jun 17, 2018)

Smittiferous said:


> George is staying right where she is thankyou @Stompsy
> 
> My George. Get your own.
> 
> ...


Looks familiar Going well for you, I hope mate? Love the name btw, now I'll have to think of another one, Lol.


----------



## Tobe404 (Jun 18, 2018)

So the globe I had in Turoks enclosure blew and I figured while I was at it I might as well up his wattage a little since it is getting colder.

However at the time all that was available in the next wattage up was frosted/pearl, as opposed to clear (what I normally get). Is there much difference between the two? Any negatives to the frosted globes? 

It does seem to illuminate light more evenly and temps still get to the desired range. Was more just wondering.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 19, 2018)

Tobe404 said:


> So the globe I had in Turoks enclosure blew and I figured while I was at it I might as well up his wattage a little since it is getting colder.
> 
> However at the time all that was available in the next wattage up was frosted/pearl, as opposed to clear (what I normally get). Is there much difference between the two? Any negatives to the frosted globes?
> 
> It does seem to illuminate light more evenly and temps still get to the desired range. Was more just wondering.


You're only after heat so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 23, 2018)

here is a short vid of my 9 month old lacie ,Gary scoffing his second hopper rat for the day https://www.facebook.com/groups/626...41393405773&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 23, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> here is a short vid of my 9 month old lacie ,Gary scoffing his second hopper rat for the day https://www.facebook.com/groups/626...41393405773&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic


I can't access the video @dragonlover1. It is a closed group it appears.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Okay ,I just learned how to make a Youtube video so try this


----------



## tx_shooter (Jul 11, 2018)

My contribution to my favorite thread here so far. Here is my 8 month old ackie at 170 grams and 48 cm long. He won my wife over to reptiles with his personality. I am progress of building his final enclosure at 2m long x 1m wide x 1.5m tall.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 12, 2018)

tx_shooter said:


> My contribution to my favorite thread here so far. Here is my 8 month old ackie at 170 grams and 48 cm long. He won my wife over to reptiles with his personality. I am progress of building his final enclosure at 2m long x 1m wide x 1.5m tall.


You know, now you've posted this pic we are going to ... no demanding more pic now [emoji16].. keep em coming.. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_shooter (Jul 12, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> You know, now you've posted this pic we are going to ... no demanding more pic now [emoji16].. keep em coming..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



I will get some good pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Molerat52 (Jul 22, 2018)

My four year old, male Diamantina Qld V.t.tristis. One of my favourite localities.
Anyone know where I can get a female or someone breeding them?







View attachment 324913


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 25, 2018)

Some of the scalaris are out of bed
Scalaris pellewnsis 
Scalaris pengyelli 
WA banded scalaris











Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Feeding the food.
If they all got out I'd be in the [emoji90]








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 25, 2018)

here is a couple of pics of my la



zy lacies


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 26, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Feeding the food.
> If they all got out I'd be in the



This is why I keep mine out in the back yard.


----------



## richyboa72 (Aug 26, 2018)

Looks really big and great in the pics dragonlover, what size is he


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 26, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Some of the scalaris are out of bed
> Scalaris pellewnsis
> Scalaris pengyelli
> WA banded scalaris
> ...


What is that white stuff around the top of the containers?? 


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> What is that white stuff around the top of the containers??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Fluon paint. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobe404 (Aug 26, 2018)

So rather than make a new thread I figured I'd just ask in here. What's the best substrate (or combination of) to use for an outdoor enclosure/pit (That would hold burrows without them collapsing))? In my case it's a rainwater tank with a base. So no worries about him digging out. Turok will be going in there once it warms up a bit.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 26, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Looks really big and great in the pics dragonlover, what size is he
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


They are 11 months old,about a metre long and the male weighs about 2kg, the female slightly less


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 26, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> here is a couple of pics of my laView attachment 325096
> View attachment 325097
> View attachment 325097
> 
> zy lacies


i Love the one curled up like a dog <333333


----------



## richyboa72 (Aug 26, 2018)

Very nice, Proper decent size then,so what size do they get too as adults? 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 26, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Very nice, Proper decent size then,so what size do they get too as adults?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk



They can often get to 2m


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> i Love the one curled up like a dog <333333


if you like that one you'll like the pair curled up together 

They're not crowded,just like to curl up together.It's amazing how they both fit in 1 bird box when there are 2 to choose from.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 26, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Feeding the food.
> If they all got out I'd be in the [emoji90]
> 
> 
> ...



Luckily this stuff doesn’t need to be fed!


----------



## richyboa72 (Aug 26, 2018)

They look really cool curled up together. Love the striped legs 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Luckily this stuff doesn’t need to be fed!
> 
> View attachment 325117
> 
> ...


U guys aren't importing Taiwanese street food are u ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 26, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> U guys aren't importing Taiwanese street food are u ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


We might make a profit if we did!

Heard a story last week about a Chinese restaurant on the Gold Coast serving Ibis instead of chicken.... but that’s a story for another thread.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Aug 26, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> We might make a profit if we did!
> 
> Heard a story last week about a Chinese restaurant on the Gold Coast serving Ibis instead of chicken.... but that’s a story for another thread.


I'll meet u at the honey soy ibis tread 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Biffin (Sep 3, 2018)

"C4"(clutch number)....looking explosive.....and Mum.


----------



## richyboa72 (Sep 3, 2018)

Very nice indeed 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Biffin (Sep 5, 2018)

Heath monitors are up and about


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 5, 2018)

Just unbelievably cute.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 5, 2018)

that colour difference (from age im assuming) is nutty

yes they are cute

i really want a monitor ;w;


----------



## richyboa72 (Sep 5, 2018)

Nero ,That little yellow baby is just so cool, great colour too

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Biffin (Sep 5, 2018)

Stunner! Thanks for the share, Nero


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 6, 2018)

Enki having a feed.


----------



## richyboa72 (Sep 6, 2018)

Looks like he’s having a right laugh at you taking the picture,fantastic markings on him


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 6, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Looks like he’s having a right laugh at you taking the picture,fantastic markings on him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


He probably was! He’s currently sunbathing in my bedroom.


----------



## richyboa72 (Sep 6, 2018)

Cool photos of him enjoying a bit of sun


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Maynie_Exotics (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello everyone. I’ve been reading this forum for several months now but never posted. I’m located in the United States, California. Trying to upload some photos from my phone but I’m getting a “file too large for server” error.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Sep 13, 2018)

Maynie_Exotics said:


> Hello everyone. I’ve been reading this forum for several months now but never posted. I’m located in the United States, California. Trying to upload some photos from my phone but I’m getting a “file too large for server” error.


 what i know people mainly do is upload it to an image sharing site such as imgur and then post that link/image after being uploaded to whatever the image sharing site is.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Sep 13, 2018)

FOR SALE, both my outdoor monitor enclosures. Measuring 2400L 1200H 600D welded steel mesh onto 25x25 sq galv box.. half of the roof is covered from rain sun door is at one end and also has lugs on the top to enable to screw to a solid fence.. (keep the toads away) asking $250 ea or we could work a deal for the two. LOCATED Sunshine coast.. plelase not i can not deliver i got rid of my trailer would need a minimum of a 7x5 trailer. DM me of info or questions (of post up here for more common information) peace















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 13, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> FOR SALE, both my outdoor monitor enclosures. Measuring 2400L 1200H 600D welded steel mesh onto 25x25 sq galv box.. half of the roof is covered from rain sun door is at one end and also has lugs on the top to enable to screw to a solid fence.. (keep the toads away) asking $250 ea or we could work a deal for the two. LOCATED Sunshine coast.. plelase not i can not deliver i got rid of my trailer would need a minimum of a 7x5 trailer. DM me of info or questions (of post up here for more common information) peace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Murph! Why are you selling them?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Sep 13, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Oh Murph! Why are you selling them?


With a broken hear i am having to sell them and the monitors as i moved to the heart of Caloundra. Its a beautiful spot but i have had to sneak my snakes in but my large animals i couldnt and need to move them on..
Its sucks but its for the best [emoji53][emoji26]

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Biffin (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice! Make great sunning enclosures for yearling Lacies. If only you were closer


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Sep 13, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> With a broken hear i am having to sell them and the monitors as i moved to the heart of Caloundra. Its a beautiful spot but i have had to sneak my snakes in but my large animals i couldnt and need to move them on..
> Its sucks but its for the best [emoji53][emoji26]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Aww. Hope they go to a good home at least. ):


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 14, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> With a broken hear i am having to sell them and the monitors as i moved to the heart of Caloundra. Its a beautiful spot but i have had to sneak my snakes in but my large animals i couldnt and need to move them on..
> Its sucks but its for the best [emoji53][emoji26]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That does suck.  You should have moved to the hinterland.... no need to hide them out there. I lived in Mooloolah and every property is huge!


----------



## Richard Biffin (Sep 14, 2018)

Had to get one more...or two Just out of brumation and looking good for a clutch this season.


----------



## Shaggy77 (Sep 14, 2018)

[doublepost=1536918163,1536918130][/doublepost]


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Sep 15, 2018)

Absolute beauties! what's the second one though?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 15, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Absolute beauties! what's the second one though?



It's a Lace Monitor.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> With a broken hear i am having to sell them and the monitors as i moved to the heart of Caloundra. Its a beautiful spot but i have had to sneak my snakes in but my large animals i couldnt and need to move them on..
> Its sucks but its for the best [emoji53][emoji26]


So sorry to hear of your dilemma ,what a pity you have to lose your Varanis.I couldn't handle it if mine were forced to move.


----------



## Shaggy77 (Sep 21, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Absolute beauties! what's the second one though?



Its a Northern form Lacey!


----------



## Richard Biffin (Sep 23, 2018)

Some more beauties, bred by David Kirshner


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 24, 2018)

Who’s a good boy! （＾∇＾）（≧∇≦）


----------



## richyboa72 (Sep 24, 2018)

Very cute indeed 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Biffin (Sep 24, 2018)

What a difference a year makes


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 10, 2018)

Feed time 






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Kimberly scalaris 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Biffin (Oct 25, 2018)

Progressing well Few bubs and a yearling male.


----------



## richyboa72 (Oct 25, 2018)

Such a. Great colour,love it when they soaking up a bit of sun/heat


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## haydn (Oct 25, 2018)

Richard Biffin said:


> Progressing well Few bubs and a yearling male.
> 
> View attachment 325414
> 
> ...



in the first photo is that background something you made? and beautiful monitors


----------



## Richard Biffin (Oct 26, 2018)

haydn said:


> in the first photo is that background something you made? and beautiful monitors


No, this is one of the Universal rocks products. So many attempts look like alien dung, I'd rather pay the money and be done with it.


----------



## haydn (Oct 26, 2018)

Richard Biffin said:


> No, this is one of the Universal rocks products. So many attempts look like alien dung, I'd rather pay the money and be done with it.



lol i'd do the same thing lol. i have been given the ok to have lizards even thou i got my rep lice at the start of the year but held of getting anything as i knew i was gonna be moving house.
been looking over the pics for ideas on backgrounds and enclosure set up/ lay outs


----------



## baker (Nov 1, 2018)

Starting to get some size and is becoming a bit more confident out in the open.






Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 2, 2018)

Pellewensis having a drink





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

More having a drink





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

And a couple of ackies being fed





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Nov 2, 2018)

All looking really great sheldon,lovelike the daisy patterns on them 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 2, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> All looking really great sheldon,lovelike the daisy patterns on them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Yeh they keep improving with age if i showed u a pic of the female on the left 12mths ago u wouldn't think it was the same animal. It's only the last shed or so that she has started to show her true colors. She would be 4yo i reckon 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 24, 2018)

Turok in his outdoor tank. Hope all goes well in there. Give him a couple of days to get used to it before I try feeding him.



[doublepost=1545637282,1541670120][/doublepost]Not a pic, but a video. Why the hell not.



Having a feed.


----------



## Vodkashot (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey guys!

I have a spare 3ft (3x2x2) setup I was considering getting a single ackie. 

Will I be able to get away with 3ft or is that simply too small?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 4, 2019)

Vodkashot said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a spare 3ft (3x2x2) setup I was considering getting a single ackie.
> 
> Will I be able to get away with 3ft or is that simply too small?


 i'd go for a 4ft enclosure at the minimum, with 3ft of height for burrowing space. You could have a smaller terrestrial monitor in that though, such as a storrs monitor, stripe tailed monitor, etc.


----------



## Tobe404 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hopefully he likes his new hollowed out log.


Might try give him a feed on Tuesday since it's supposed to be about 25.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Sep 1, 2019)

Heckle eating hard-boiled egg



Jeckle getting frustrated with a woody


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 1, 2019)

here's a couple of new pics of my girl giving me some love


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 1, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> here's a couple of new pics of my girl giving me some love View attachment 327633
> View attachment 327634


this is adorable


----------



## LilithLeChat (Sep 2, 2019)

How to tame your dragon


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 16, 2019)

Not a picture but... Turok actually let me measure him today. Yes I mean I literally got a tape measure and put one end on the tip of his nose and the other end at the tip of his tail and he didn't crack a poo about it. Was pretty surprised.

He measured in at 1.1m. Just over 2 years old. So I'm going with 'He'. Especially since he has a bit of his tail missing (got him like that from breeder). Just the white part at the very end. How long usually is that?

Oh on a side note. A couple of his toe nails have broken off somehow. Pretty sure this only happened since he was in his tank outside and started digging though. Will they eventually grow back or it depends?

Part of the nail(s) are still there so they're not completely ripped out.

I don't think it's a humidity/shedding issue as he has a bath tub to swim in and i spray him regularly if it's hot outside. Plus when it rains naturally the humidity goes up.
[doublepost=1573044484,1569403579][/doublepost]Well, got my second bite today. Not sure what triggered it. Food response I would guess. Even though I gave him a big Rat just yesterday (and I thought he was getting used to the idea that bowl means food... That seems to be out the window now).





Didn't do too much damage. Put a heap of dettol on it and a bandaid pad over it. Not hurting or anything so should be all good.

I am disappointed though as I thought I was making good progress with Turok.

Where should I go from here?
[doublepost=1576479917][/doublepost]Old man found this poor squashed bugger while driving along today.




Rather than let it go to waste we chucked it in for Turok (would of given it to one of the Pythons otherwise) and let him be.

Only one Goanna left in the tank so I'm assuming he got it down. His biggest feed yet.​


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Tobe404 said:


> Not a picture but... Turok actually let me measure him today. Yes I mean I literally got a tape measure and put one end on the tip of his nose and the other end at the tip of his tail and he didn't crack a poo about it. Was pretty surprised.
> 
> He measured in at 1.1m. Just over 2 years old. So I'm going with 'He'. Especially since he has a bit of his tail missing (got him like that from breeder). Just the white part at the very end. How long usually is that?
> 
> ...


First up you should only measure from snout to vent but good luck on measuring it in the first place. Reason being as you said tail nips etc. can make measurements widely variable.But at that size I might hazard a guess and say female?
Second, length isn't always the best guide but the width of the head is a better guide also apparently the length of the nose, although if you only have 1 there is nothing to compare with.
I use a food bowl when offering things like chicken necks, hearts or livers. When feeding rats or quail I always use tongs


----------



## murrindindi (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi Tobe404, I would guess he/she has lost around 5 to7cm from the tail tip. As far as the claws are concerned, if the root is undamaged (from what you say it doesn't sound as if it is) the claws should regrow, although it will take a few months. When did the bite occur (meaning was it during offering food)?
I think it will be tricky for you considering the animal isn`t that tractable yet, but if you can get a pic of the tailbase in profile it may be possible to see hemipenal bulges or lack of, because it`s quite likely the monitor could be sexually mature at this size (maturity has more to do with size than age). Here`s an example, it doesn`t matter I`m showing a different species (Asian water monitor)...


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Claws have regrown so I'm happy about that.

I got bitten just randomly. Didn't have any food on me or any where near the Monitors tank at the time (but at the same time, it really seemed like a food response bite).
It was a surprise to me as I've interacted with Turok fine before and there's been no hint of aggression or wanting to bite at all.

It's all healed up now anyway so all good really.

As for the tail tip, I'd guess there's around 10-15cm gone. So I'd say Turok would be about 1.2-1.3m if the entire tail was intact.

I will try and get a picture of the tailbase at some point to see if we can spot any bulges (or lack of).

Cheers again.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Richard Biffin (Jan 3, 2020)

Pair, here's hoping


----------

